# Neue Beta Einladungen noch diese Woche



## Masahiko (12. Juli 2010)

Laut einen Bluepost sollen neue Beta Einladungen noch diese Woche rausgehn.

Man schätzt, dienstag oder Mittwoch

Quelle:
http://forums.worldo...&pageNo=1&sid=1


----------



## Gatar (13. Juli 2010)

Das ist allerdings das US-Forum, wird wohl leider nicht für EU gelten...jedenfalls nicht sofort


----------



## Failadin (13. Juli 2010)

Cool hoffe ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. Juli 2010)

wenn ja dann weiß ich ja, wann ich mich entwerder freuen kann, oder weiter hoffen muss. wenn das stimmt mit nur US, dann würd ich sagen kommt EU Mittwoch oder DOnnerstag (war bei ersten Welle auch ein tag danach oder? )

MFG, shadow


----------



## axela (13. Juli 2010)

ui stimmt ja beta.. voll vergessen, na dann hoff ich mal das es diesmal klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masahiko (13. Juli 2010)

Habe gerade auf einer anderen Fan Seite den Blue post als News gesehn, und laut der News können wir tatsächlich mit einem Tag verspätung neue Einladungen erwarten


----------



## scrulli (13. Juli 2010)

Haha ich hab schon Beta Zugang und bin schon kräftig am testen... ;D


----------



## xeqtr` (13. Juli 2010)

Kriegt man eigentlich nur eine Beta Einladung wenn man auch WoW auf dem Bnet Account drauf hat, oder bekommt man sie auch "einfach so" solange man sich dafür angemeldet hat?


----------



## dmix (13. Juli 2010)

Glaube du brauchst einen Battle.net Account mit irgendeiner Vollversion dann kannste dich anmelden für einen Beta Key.


----------



## Note of dead (13. Juli 2010)

also mit google übersetzer gehts ja


----------



## Yasira (13. Juli 2010)

Battle.net account ist pflicht, da man darüber erst einstellen kann, dass man sich als betatester zur verfügung stellt.
Wenn man dann den Zugang freigeschaltet bekommt, dann kann man sich über das battle.net webinterface den client runterladen und chars kopieren.
Einen Key im sinne von Zahlencode eingeben gibt es nicht.


----------



## Pastilo (13. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich bekomm ich auch nen Key, wa noch nie bei ner Beta von WoW dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomm ich auch nen Key, wa noch nie bei ner Beta von WoW dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es gibt keine Keys.

FREISCHALTUNGEN!


----------



## Malteres (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Keys.
> 
> FREISCHALTUNGEN!









Es gibt nette user und es gibt Klugscheißer....

du bist letzteres und key is mittlerweile einfach nur ein Synonym für einen Zugang zur BETA...




mfg Malteres


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2010)

Malteres schrieb:


> du bist letzteres und key is mittlerweile einfach nur ein Synonym für einen Zugang zur BETA...



naja, ein wenig Genauigkeit würde der heutigen Sprache doch nicht schaden, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist so als wenn ein BMW an dir vorbeifährt und du zu deinem Freund sagst:"Guck mal, der Opel" 

Sind ja beides Autos...also könnte man ja Opel als Synonym für BMW nehmen. Der Opel wird dann zum Audi und am Ende bekommst du für deinen Smart 24 Zoll reifen, weil der Händler dachte, dass du einen SUV fähst :x


----------



## Malteres (13. Juli 2010)

recht hast du das man die deutsche Sprache genauer nehmen sollte. Grade in den Gefilden in den wir uns bewegen.... Jedoch ist das was ich mit meinem Post sagen wollte, viel mehr das es unnötig war daraufhin zuweisen das es kein key ist sonder eine Freischaltung...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Juli 2010)

selten so ne schwachsinnige logik gelesen. *koppschüttel*

dazu fällt selbst mir nixmehr ein.


----------



## JayJamal (13. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, ein wenig Genauigkeit würde der heutigen Sprache doch nicht schaden, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



beim unterschied von key und freischaltung von deutscher sprache zu schreiben finde ich mutig


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. Juli 2010)

Hab ma ne frage die vorallem die beantworten können die ind er beta sind.
wollte kein extra thema auf machen.

Also: Wenn man eine Freischaltung (Key ;P ) bekommt, und die beta dann installiert, braucht man da nochmal ein extra wow-ordner (also spiel und alles andre) dasmit man in der beta spielen kann, aber danach auch wieder auf dem liveserver?
Danke für richtige Antworten.

MFG, shadow


----------



## wronny (13. Juli 2010)

JayJamal schrieb:


> beim unterschied von key und freischaltung von deutscher sprache zu schreiben finde ich mutig



Mag sein, aber der Unterschied zwischen einem Key (Schlüssel), den man *aktiv* Eingeben muss, um spielen zu können
und der Freischaltung des Beta-Zugangs, die *passiv* "geschieht" sofern man sich zur Beta-Angemeldet hat,
ist zu groß, um dort sprachlich unvorsichtig zu werden.
Es gibt zu viele Leute, die sich dann über eine Email mit einem "Key" freuen und sich im Nachhinein dann wundern, 
dass der Account gehackt wurde.

Und in diesem Kontext habe ich auch volles Verständnis für die kurze, übertriebene Verdeutlichung von MasterXoX.

MfG wronny


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Keys.
> 
> FREISCHALTUNGEN!



falsch.. es gibt genau so keys.. nur werden diese nicht verschickt sondern direkt auf dem jeweiligen account praktisch automatisch eingegeben und aktiviert und der benutzer bekommt diese nie zu gesicht, da sie intern eingelagert sind.

einfach nur "freischaltung " im sinne von "da drückt jemand aufs knöppsche und dann gehts" ist ein wenig zu einfach.. klar drückt jemand aufs knöppsche und dann gehts.. aber intern wird dem account für den das knöppsche gedrückt wurde dann automatisch ein beta key zugeordnet.

So und nun schleich di mit deinem "Es gibt keine keys" kluggescheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es steht jedem frei mir das gegenteil zu beweisen solange die Argumente nicht "Seh ich nicht, gibts nicht" heißen


----------



## St0rmstrike (13. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt alle echt nix zu tun...


----------



## Sliverslash (13. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Der Opel wird dann zum Audi und am Ende bekommst du für deinen Smart 24 Zoll reifen, weil der Händler dachte, dass du einen SUV fähst :x



Made my Day xD


----------



## Dablo (13. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, ein wenig Genauigkeit würde der heutigen Sprache doch nicht schaden, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...








<3


----------



## lord just (13. Juli 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Hab ma ne frage die vorallem die beantworten können die ind er beta sind.
> wollte kein extra thema auf machen.
> 
> Also: Wenn man eine Freischaltung (Key ;P ) bekommt, und die beta dann installiert, braucht man da nochmal ein extra wow-ordner (also spiel und alles andre) dasmit man in der beta spielen kann, aber danach auch wieder auf dem liveserver?
> ...



bin zwar nicht in der aktuellen beta aber habe bei den vergangenen betas teilgenommen und da war es wie folgt. du brauchst ein aktuelles wow und den betaclient, der dann den alten wow ordner kopiert und dann neue sachen bei dem patched (man hat also 2 wow ordner). der cataclysm client den man runterlädt ist 2,24gb groß und der fertig gepatchte client ist momentan ungefähr 31gb groß. man sollte also schon so 35gb an platz zur verfügung haben (der wird ja auch weiter gepatched). wenn die beta dann vorbei ist, dann braucht man nicht den client neu laden und installieren oder den von der dvd installieren. man muss dann einfach nur die realmlist ändern, dass der die normalen server abfragt und nicht die betaserver.


----------



## Parabella (13. Juli 2010)

lord schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht in der aktuellen beta aber habe bei den vergangenen betas teilgenommen und da war es wie folgt. du brauchst ein aktuelles wow und den betaclient, der dann den alten wow ordner kopiert und dann neue sachen bei dem patched (man hat also 2 wow ordner). der cataclysm client den man runterlädt ist 2,24gb groß und der fertig gepatchte client ist momentan ungefähr 31gb groß. man sollte also schon so 35gb an platz zur verfügung haben (der wird ja auch weiter gepatched). wenn die beta dann vorbei ist, dann braucht man nicht den client neu laden und installieren oder den von der dvd installieren. man muss dann einfach nur die realmlist ändern, dass der die normalen server abfragt und nicht die betaserver.




Wie geht den dass mit der Realm liste ändern ?
und kann ich einfach den Beta Client von einem freund nehmen , auch wenn ich keinen Beta zugang habe (klar ich kann net beta zocken , müster aber das spiel net extra instalieren beim relese )


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (13. Juli 2010)

scrulli schrieb:


> Haha ich hab schon Beta Zugang und bin schon kräftig am testen... ;D



Dann Teste auch und Troll hier nich mit unnützen Beiträgen rum...


----------



## WhiteSeb (13. Juli 2010)

lord schrieb:


> <br />bin zwar nicht in der aktuellen beta aber habe bei den vergangenen betas teilgenommen und da war es wie folgt. du brauchst ein aktuelles wow und den betaclient, der dann den alten wow ordner kopiert und dann neue sachen bei dem patched (man hat also 2 wow ordner). der cataclysm client den man runterlädt ist 2,24gb groß und der fertig gepatchte client ist momentan ungefähr 31gb groß. man sollte also schon so 35gb an platz zur verfügung haben (der wird ja auch weiter gepatched). wenn die beta dann vorbei ist, dann braucht man nicht den client neu laden und installieren oder den von der dvd installieren. man muss dann einfach nur die realmlist ändern, dass der die normalen server abfragt und nicht die betaserver.<br /><br /><br /><br />


<br /><br /><br />

What?
Das muss ein Tippfehler sein, oder?
Niemals 35GB oO
Du meisnt eher 3,5, oder?


----------



## Dramidoc (13. Juli 2010)

Bitte Leute hört doch mit diesem Thema auf, wenn es ist, dann ist es. Wenn es nicht ist, dann ist es eben nicht. Herbeireden kann man einen Zugang nicht. Vielleicht sollte Blizzard das nächste Mal die Zugänge nur an die Fachpresse verteilen.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (13. Juli 2010)

Dramidoc schrieb:


> Bitte Leute hört doch mit diesem Thema auf, wenn es ist, dann ist es. Wenn es nicht ist, dann ist es eben nicht. Herbeireden kann man einen Zugang nicht. Vielleicht sollte Blizzard das nächste Mal die Zugänge nur an die Fachpresse verteilen.



Niemand redet etwas "herbei" man tauscht sich halt über die Beta aus. Es ist zwar kaum zu glauben aber genau das ist der Sinn eines Forums...


----------



## NBK-Darmok (13. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> falsch.. es gibt genau so keys.. nur werden diese nicht verschickt sondern direkt auf dem jeweiligen account praktisch automatisch eingegeben und aktiviert und der benutzer bekommt diese nie zu gesicht, da sie intern eingelagert sind.
> 
> einfach nur "freischaltung " im sinne von "da drückt jemand aufs knöppsche und dann gehts" ist ein wenig zu einfach.. klar drückt jemand aufs knöppsche und dann gehts.. aber intern wird dem account für den das knöppsche gedrückt wurde dann automatisch ein beta key zugeordnet.
> 
> ...




Geile Argumentation -besonders, wenn niemand sehen kann, was auf Bliz.-Seite vorgeht. 

Aber es weiß doch jeder, dass in einer weit, weit entfernten virtuellen Welt, unsere Accounts Avatare sind, die je nach User und Log-Ins ein ganz spezielles Aussehen erhalten. Das große fliegende Spaghettimonster, welches Besitzer des Schwert der 1000-Wahrheiten und dort heimisch ist, ernennt Auserwählte der Avatare, die durch den Segen des Schwertes transformiert werden. Diese treten in eine neue Welt ein und werden dabei umgewadelt. Der User sieht dann schlußendlich seinen Beta-Account in seinem Profil!



> So und nun schleich di mit deinem "Es gibt keine keys" "Es gibt keys" kluggescheisse




P.S.: Jedem steht frei, diese Geschichte noch auszubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaduush (13. Juli 2010)

"Key" ist und bleibt halt einfach das Synonym für die "Freischaltung"...
So war es damals und so bleibt es auch heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es auch Menschen gibt, die auch andere Spiele spielen und dort Beta-Tester sind, die einen Key bekommen und genau DESWEGEN "Key" zur "Freischaltung" sagen?
Und damit meine ich auch Key... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh nicht warum man über SOWAS diskutieren muss?!

Key hat sich "eingebürgert" und ist definitv besser zu schreiben als "Freischaltung" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrco (13. Juli 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> What?
> Das muss ein Tippfehler sein, oder?
> ...


Nein Das stimmt schon das der aktuelle Cataclysm Client bzw Ordner (wenn er fertig gepatched ist) 31 Gb hat.


----------



## Dramidoc (13. Juli 2010)

Skaduush schrieb:


> "Key" ist und bleibt halt einfach das Synonym für die "Freischaltung"...
> So war es damals und so bleibt es auch heute
> 
> 
> ...




Weil das hier ein Thread ist und man über solche Dinge hier redet *ironie" "bissiger Kommentar"


----------



## Simon Rick (13. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, ein wenig Genauigkeit würde der heutigen Sprache doch nicht schaden, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Abgesehen davon , hat BMW und der ganze Auto kram NICHTS und nicht Annährend mit dem TE seiner frage zu tuhen , warum schreibst den quatch dan rein? ...


----------



## Simon Rick (13. Juli 2010)

Parabella schrieb:


> Wie geht den dass mit der Realm liste ändern ?
> und kann ich einfach den Beta Client von einem freund nehmen , auch wenn ich keinen Beta zugang habe (klar ich kann net beta zocken , müster aber das spiel net extra instalieren beim relese )



Nein , deina account muss freigeschaltet sein , wäre ähnlich wie bei den ptrs . Du kommst mit deinem acc drauf aber hast keine chars wenn du keine kopiert hast , und du kannst erst welche kopieren wenn dein acc frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (13. Juli 2010)

ein neuer tag ein neuer thread jaja. mal sehen wanns was gibt ich dachte schon cata dl+patch würd lange dauern aber ich saug grad ff14 beta und der brauch iwie 5stunden weil p2p und keiner lässt laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaduush (13. Juli 2010)

Dramidoc schrieb:


> Weil das hier ein Thread ist und man über solche Dinge hier redet *ironie" "bissiger Kommentar"



Dieser "bissige Kommentar" ist durchaus berechtigt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da es hier um die Einladungen geht (!!!) und nicht darum ob es n Key oder ne Freischaltung ist...

Aber das sei mal dahin gestellt..
Die Diskussion darüber gehört mit SICHERHEIT nicht hier her.. Mein Kommentar wohl auch nicht aber so wird wenigstens mal klar gestellt worum es hier im Fred geht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clash99 (13. Juli 2010)

War das sonst nicht immer so,das man auch vorgefertigte Chars nutzen konnte!?


----------



## Delröy1 (13. Juli 2010)

kannst auch nun premade nutzen, die eigenen zu transen dauert und premades werden ja auch so gesehn getranst und auch das kann bissi dauern je nach auslastung


----------



## Khale (13. Juli 2010)

Parabella schrieb:


> Wie geht den dass mit der Realm liste ändern ?
> und kann ich einfach den Beta Client von einem freund nehmen , auch wenn ich keinen Beta zugang habe (klar ich kann net beta zocken , müster aber das spiel net extra instalieren beim relese )



Ja, du kannst den Client von deinem Freund nehmen. Die Realmliste findest du im Ordner ".../World of Warcraft/Data/deDE/". Es ist nicht empfehlenswert, dort irgendwelche Einträge zu machen. Und nein, mit dem Beta Client kannst du, wenn Cataclysm auf die Live-Realms aufgespielt wird, nicht dort spielen.
Wegen der Größe vom Beta-Client hab ich grad mal nachgeschaut, 4.0.0.12319 ist 31,0gb groß (ohne Addons)


----------



## Delröy1 (13. Juli 2010)

Khale schrieb:


> 31,0gb groß (ohne Addons)



30.9GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja und ohne addons is sinnvoll da die eh nich funzen^^


----------



## wronny (13. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> falsch.. es gibt genau so keys.. nur werden diese nicht verschickt sondern direkt auf dem jeweiligen account praktisch automatisch eingegeben und aktiviert und der benutzer bekommt diese nie zu gesicht, da sie intern eingelagert sind.
> 
> einfach nur "freischaltung " im sinne von "da drückt jemand aufs knöppsche und dann gehts" ist ein wenig zu einfach.. klar drückt jemand aufs knöppsche und dann gehts.. aber intern wird dem account für den das knöppsche gedrückt wurde dann automatisch ein beta key zugeordnet.
> 
> ...



Schon klar, dass im Hintergrund ein Key für den jeweiligen Zugang eingetragen wird. 
Dennoch werden die Einladungswellen nicht als Beta-Keys verteilt.
Wird man aus den x-Millionen freiwilligen zufällig ausgewählt, wird ein zufälliger Schlüssel generiert und mit dem
Battle.net Account verknüpft. 
(Was jedoch mehr der Unterscheidung der einzelnen Beta-Accounts dient, weil dieser intern wahrscheinlich größtenteils, wie ein normaler WoW-Account gehandhabt wird)

Fakt ist aber, dass sich die von dir zitierte Aussage nicht darauf bezog, wie das System im genauen funktioniert,
denn das immer noch ein Schlüssel eine - untergeordnete, aber entscheidende - Rolle spielt, war auch dem zitierten klar. (nehme ich mal an)

Die Aussage bezog sich allein auf das, worauf sich der beta-willige Spieler freuen kann.
Und das ist eben kein Beta-Key in einer Mail, sondern darauf, dass Cataclysm bei der nächsten Welle auch den Weg in unsere Accountverwaltung findet.

@Skaduush

An anderen Stellen erhält man ja auch wirklich Beta-Keys - also einen Schlüssel, den man dann irgendwo eintippen muss.
Dort ist die Verwendung des Begriffs Key auch völlig in Ordnung, da die Eingabe des Keys die Möglichkeit eröffnet die Beta zu spielen

Hier fehlt aber der 3. Schritt (Normal: 1. man meldet sich für die Beta an, 2a man wird durch das System ausgewählt, 2b man erhält einen Key, 3. man tippt den Key ein und darf spielen) - der Erhalt des Keys.
Hier sind die letzten drei Schritte im Schritt "Freischaltung durch das System" vereint.

Diesen Unterschied nicht zu betonen, indem man das Wort "Key" im Zusammenhang mit der Cataclysm-Beta möglichst streicht 
und den Nutzern den Unterschied aufzeigt (s.o / Zoid), nimmt den Phishern einen Teil der Angriffsfläche.

Denn im ersten Fall wartet man eher auf eine Mail mit dem Key, aber in diesem Fall drückt man ständig "aktualisieren" in der Accountverwaltung.

Wenn dir Freischaltung so zu wieder ist, nennen wir es doch einfach Erhalt eines Beta-Accounts.
Hauptsache nicht Key, denn dies ist im Kontext der Cataclysm-Beta mit Bezug auf den "eingebürgerten Gebrauch" des Wortes nicht korrekt.

@topic
Der aktuelle Status ist immer noch heute oder morgen.
Und die Gewinner des Gilden-Contests werden wohl erst Ende der Woche ausgewertet, sodass sie bei der nächsten Welle dabei seien sollen.


@Delröy

Sind die Premades alle 80 + t10? oder gibt es auch welche für den Low- / Mid-Level-Bereich (20-50)?


----------



## Ehnoah (13. Juli 2010)

premades sind und waren immer 80 und sie haben T10,0 T10,5 Hero gibts nicht. Nur 251iger Ilvl


----------



## mristau (13. Juli 2010)

Es wird genau wie bei Starcraft 2 auch noch Keys geben, habe bei mir in der ersten Welle ne SC2 Beta-Freischaltung bekommen und dann 1 Monat später nochmal ne Mail mit nem Key für Freunde, die ich auch verteilt habe und dann funktioniert haben. Wenn jemand möchte dem kann ich gerne die entsprechende Mail hier anfügen.
Jedenfalls bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es diese Keys auch für Cataclysm wieder geben wird


----------



## Nexxen (13. Juli 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomm ich auch nen Key, wa noch nie bei ner Beta von WoW dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wette da bist du net der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein 13 Millionen Spieler da kann nicht jeder drankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (13. Juli 2010)

<- hatte von Cataclysm ein KEY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt Sorgen... Key, Freischaltung, Zugang oder was weiss ich... hauptsache Beta testen! ^^


----------



## Krimson (13. Juli 2010)

sind heute keys raus?


----------



## Delröy1 (13. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> sind heute keys raus?



da
http://blue.mmo-champion.com/t/25968569181/when-is-next-beta-wave-comming/


----------



## Astrakiller (13. Juli 2010)

Also frühestens mittwoch morgen bzw donnerstag morgen ( früher morgen,zwischen 02 und 06 uhr ^^ )


----------



## Astrakiller (13. Juli 2010)

Edit: Hier stand müll,delete please ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (13. Juli 2010)

ne weiß auch ned wozu^^ selbst werben ok aber für beta brauchst nen 2. acc oder nen anderes blizz game zum beta anmelden^^


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2010)

JayJamal schrieb:


> beim unterschied von key und freischaltung von *deutscher* sprache zu schreiben finde ich mutig



und wo genau kam in meinem Post jetzt das Wort "deutscher" vor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sprach nur von der *heutigen* Sprache!

Wieder diese Ungenauigkeiten ^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. Juli 2010)

und in der heutigen sprache bedeutet der begriff beta-key eben auch beta-zugang.


----------



## Delröy1 (13. Juli 2010)

oh oh was les ich denn da?
http://blue.mmo-champion.com/t/25969519535/beta-authentication-maintenance-7-13-2010/
sieht das anch wartung für größere beta anstürme aus?


----------



## Bimlin (13. Juli 2010)

ich würd mal sagen abwarten und tee trinken und wenn man einen key bekommt muss halt kaffee her


----------



## Heilschlampe (13. Juli 2010)

Seit Tagen habe ich die freischaltung, aber ich komm nicht von meinen Goblin Schamanen los, und so spektakulär ist die Beta nicht.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Heilschlampe schrieb:


> Seit Tagen habe ich die freischaltung, aber ich komm nicht von meinen Goblin Schamanen los, und so spektakulär ist die Beta nicht.



das mag ja deine meinung sein, aber jeder darf sich wohl selber eine bilden oder? ;=


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Was glaubt ihr? Kommen heute nacht noch Freischaltungen für EU?


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr? Kommen heute nacht noch Freischaltungen für EU?



Ich glaub die kommen erst Mittwoch oder Donnerstag früh.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Ich glaub die kommen erst Mittwoch oder Donnerstag früh.



Nunja nacht ist für mich bis ca. 9 Uhr mit einbegriffen. xD


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nunja nacht ist für mich bis ca. 9 Uhr mit einbegriffen. xD



Mein Bauch sagt mir die kommen Mittwoch wenn die Wartungsarbeiten sind.


----------



## Rothyl (14. Juli 2010)

Ähm, um das jetzt nochmal klarzustellen:

Wurde von offizieller seite überhaupt gesagt das es eu betakeys heute oder morgen früh geben soll? weil das ja ein us forum ist, gilt das dann auch für eu?

MfG


----------



## baumthekaito (14. Juli 2010)

Jop Wurde

"We hope to distribute additional invites to the World of Warcraft: Cataclysm beta sometime this week, possibly as soon* as late Tuesday or Wednesday*. This is only an estimate, though, so the schedule may change and, as a result, invites could be distributed earlier or later than anticipated. Either way, we'll work to keep you as updated as possible. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Rothyl schrieb:


> Ähm, um das jetzt nochmal klarzustellen:
> 
> Wurde von offizieller seite überhaupt gesagt das es eu betakeys heute oder morgen früh geben soll? weil das ja ein us forum ist, gilt das dann auch für eu?
> 
> MfG



So wie ich das gehört hatte,kam ja die 1. Welle auch ein Tag später als die in den US.
Deshalb glaube ich auch das die 2. Welle Mittwoch oder Donnerstag kommt,weil in den US sollen sie ja heute oder morgen kommen.
Und Donnerstag wär dann halt wieder ein Tag später,wie halt bei der 1. Welle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rothyl (14. Juli 2010)

okay, vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Vor ner Stunde sind die Beta Server wieder down gegangen.

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/t/25969519921/beta-maintenance-7-13-2010/


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Jop Wurde
> 
> "We hope to distribute additional invites to the World of Warcraft: Cataclysm beta sometime this week, possibly as soon* as late Tuesday or Wednesday*. This is only an estimate, though, so the schedule may change and, as a result, invites could be distributed earlier or later than anticipated. Either way, we'll work to keep you as updated as possible.
> 
> ...



Seine Frage war aber,ob diese Aussage auch für EU gilt,weil es ja im US Forum gepostet wurde.


----------



## improwars (14. Juli 2010)

Ich schau auch schon ständig immer in meinem Emailposteingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zumindest sind diese zichen fachen wispern, bezücglich eines BETA-KEYs, von Blitzzard, Btlizzart, BIIIarzt und was die noch alle für Kreationen drauf hatten vorbei.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Dâmokles1990 schrieb:


> Vor ner Stunde sind die Beta Server wieder down gegangen.
> 
> http://blue.mmo-cham...ance-7-13-2010/



Sind denn bei den Amis Invs raus?^^


----------



## Keridos (14. Juli 2010)

Mir ist egal wann sie kommen, hauptsache ich bekomme auch Einen!


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

improwars schrieb:


> Ich schau auch schon ständig immer in meinem Emailposteingang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich glaube du solltest eher in deinem battlenet account nachsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

denke freitag...


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Sind denn bei den Amis Invs raus?^^



Also so wie es aussieht noch nicht.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Neues Beta-Build!!

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/ 

hoffentlich bald keys.....hoffentlich.....


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Juli 2010)

Nice dan hab ich ja wieder was zu tun außer Bugs in den alten gebieten zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Och Menno ich möcht endlich nen Beta Key haben.
Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich auf Live Server machen soll...

Und jetzt kommt nicht wieder mit euren Abwarten und Tee trinken sprüchen.
Mein Tee ist schon leer!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Och Menno ich möcht endlich nen Beta Key haben.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich auf Live Server machen soll...
> 
> Und jetzt kommt nicht wieder mit euren Abwarten und Tee trinken sprüchen.
> ...



Vllt bekommst noch einen, es sind doch noch keine raus, also wie so jetzt schon rumheulen?


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß ja das sie noch nicht raus sind,ich habe halt einfach keine Lust mehr zu warten,aber bleibt mir ja leider nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

invite sind raus http://fluxflashor.n...cataclysm-beta/

wann komm die bei uns??


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> invite sind raus http://fluxflashor.n...cataclysm-beta/
> 
> wann komm die bei uns??



In Amerika vllt?^^

Ja ist Amerika für EU sind noch *keine* raus


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

ja eben also heist müssten die bei uns heute kommen oder net? nur wann


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

sprich bei uns gegen 4:00 uhr. oder erst am freitag :>


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ja eben also heist müssten die bei uns heute kommen oder net? nur wann



Ja, das ist jetzt die große Frage, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> sprich bei uns gegen 4:00 uhr. oder erst am freitag :>



Wie kommst du Intelligentsbestie auf 4:00?


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du Intelligentsbestie auf 4:00?



19:00 uhr dann in anaheim... drecks casual ;x


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du Intelligentsbestie auf 4:00?




vllt hat ers mit der zeitumstellung aus gerechnet^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> 19:00 uhr dann in anaheim... drecks casual ;x



Was hat 19:00 Uhr zu bedeuten, ich meine was ist das besondere daran?


----------



## Bushkila (14. Juli 2010)

ich denke heute um 4 uhr oder morgen früh dann weil amis waren letztes mal auch ein tag vorher dran


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Was hat 19:00 Uhr zu bedeuten, ich meine was ist das besondere daran?



7 Stunden zurück... ist US, 7 stunden später dann Eu.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Bushkila schrieb:


> ich denke heute um 4 uhr oder morgen früh dann weil amis waren letztes mal auch ein tag vorher dran



Dann ist es aber nicht 00:00 Uhr, also neue Erklärung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> 7 Stunden zurück... ist US, 7 stunden später dann Eu.



Nunja, das ist aber eine wilde Vermutung, wir werden sehen, ob du recht hast, dann darfst du eine ganze Woche mich auslachen.^^


----------



## Bushkila (14. Juli 2010)

letztes mal haben die us leute auch einen tag vorher bekommen sprich donnerstag auch um den dreh rum und freitag hatten wir dann gegen 4 welche also da haste deine erklärung


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

warten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nunja, das ist aber eine wilde Vermutung, wir werden sehen, ob du recht hast, dann darfst du eine ganze Woche mich auslachen.^^



ich will aber nicht geflamed werden wie core dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist nur eine vermutung !


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> ich will aber nicht geflamed werden wie core dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, ich weiß. Core lässt sich glaube ich nicht mehr hier blicken.^^


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

na hoffentlich^^


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

Kriegen wir ne Freischaltung???

Jo, die kriegen wir!!


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Wieso gehen die Einladungen eigentlich nicht gleichzeitig raus?


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

Wegen der Zeitverschiebung^^


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wieso gehen die Einladungen eigentlich nicht gleichzeitig raus?



Die sind doch in einer ganz anderen Zeitzone wie wir.


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Soll das heißen, wenn sie Daten verschicken, kommen diese 9 Stunden später an, weil wir in ner anderen Zeitzone sind?

Oder werden die inv von den EU Standpunkten versendet und sind daher in der Zeit verschoben?


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Also im Blue Tracker wurd nichts gepostet von 2 wave das sie nun raus ist.


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, wenn sie Daten verschicken, kommen diese 9 Stunden später an, weil wir in ner anderen Zeitzone sind?
> 
> Oder werden die inv von den EU Standpunkten versendet und sind daher in der Zeit verschoben?



Ich denke mal die werden von EU Standpunkten verschickt.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob es stimmt.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die werden von EU Standpunkten verschickt.
> Ich weiß aber nicht ob es stimmt.




Finde es aber gerdae dann unlogisch wenn sie um 4 uhr kommen würden^^
Denke sie werden von Amerika aus verschickt, aber da die das manuell machen müssen, 
kann das den ganzen tag dauern. So wars halt beim letzten mal, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Azuran (14. Juli 2010)

vlt sind sie auch unsere zeitgleich mit deren raus nur ihr habt keinen bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein das war nur ein joke ^^ ich denke die tage wird was kommen , genießt das schöne wetter , und ehe ihr euch dann wieder einloggt seid ihr glücklicher besitzer einer wow cata beta inv.

nunja , wenn das glück auf euerer seite is versteht sich ^^


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Leute es wird langsam Zeit eure F5 tasten zu quelen..


Hier offiziel Invites in usa sind raus , neuer beta patch mit world maps ..deepholme ready for testing:

http://78.46.102.215/catalyst-news/forum.php

meine offiziele blizzard fansite 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaut vorbei Thread wegen neuen Beta patch:

http://78.46.102.215/catalyst-news/showthread.php?19-Cataclysm-Beta-Build-12479-Deepholme-ready-for-Testing


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser eine Typ von wowleaks, der den invite hat, kann den auch außerhalb der wellen bekommen, weil da auch welche einzeln verschickt werden
-.- 

P.S. Finde deine Seite doof, weil die Infos nur aus dem Forum hier/MMO-Champ genommen sind....ohne Quellenlinks....so siehts für mich halt aus...


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Nein? Flux? der hat Invite bekommen mit der Welle..

Infomiere dich bitte richtig ,

Danke

MFG


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Verschwinde Core, dich und deine Lügen wollen wir hier nicht


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Kiddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geh ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mami sagt es !


----------



## Azuran (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Kiddy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und dann erzähl mir , warum bist du noch nicht im bett? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

ausnahmsweise hat core recht flux hat wirglich mit welle bekommen


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Kiddy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin ein Kiddy? Wer hat denn versucht uns alle zu verarschen, die Invs kommen dann und dann, nichts stimmte. Also hör auf hier immer große Infos zu verraten, die sowieso nicht stimmen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ausnahmsweise hat core recht flux hat wirglich mit welle bekommen



Jo, denke ich auch, denn die Cms lügen es gibt überhaupt keine Invs außerhalb der Wellen.


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Und dann erzähl mir , warum bist du noch nicht im bett?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil er noch mit 5 Gamemasters im Skype hängt und nebenbei camt mit Mike Morhaime ...


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Einfach ignorieren...dann machts den Kindern nämlich keinen Spaß mehr.

Ich weiß nich so recht wegen dem invite von flux...ICH zumindest sehe keinen Beweis von wegen welle.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Pass auf ,


die Infos habe ich selber bekommen ,

ich habe mich selbst drauf verlassen also nerv mich nicht und hör auf sonst wirst du noch gebannt


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Weil er noch mit 5 Gamemasters im Skype hängt und nebenbei camt mit Mike Morhaime ...



Made my Day xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Pass auf ,
> 
> 
> die Infos habe ich selber bekommen ,
> ...



Von wem, denn? Mike Morhaime, Ghostcrawler, erzähl ihnen doch bitte wie schlimm ich bin und, dass sie sofort meinen Acc bannen sollen...


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Made my Day xD



Jap und genau sowas behauptet Core.^^


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Buffed forum Account meine ich ,


wegen Rufmord du .....

NUN Tschau du kid


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

oh ja gibs mir ja gib mir nen bann ich steh drauf OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH JAAAAAAAAAAA werde nachher sehn ob ich ein hab aber das bezweifel ich bei core denn er is doch auch nur ein 10jähiger der ein held sein möchte^^ der möchte wobei gehören hehe


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Buffed forum Account meine ich ,
> 
> 
> wegen Rufmord du .....
> ...


Tschööööööööööööö! /wink


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Buffed forum Account meine ich ,
> 
> 
> wegen Rufmord du .....
> ...



Rufmord? Du hast deinen Ruf selber gemordet, als du uns alle verarscht hast. Jetzt heul nicht rum, weil du endlich mal beim Lügen erwischt worden bist. Aber immer schön anderen die Schuld geben.


----------



## Azuran (14. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> Weil er noch mit 5 Gamemasters im Skype hängt und nebenbei camt mit Mike Morhaime ...



Elvis lebt !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Krimson schrieb:


> oh ja gibs mir ja gib mir nen bann ich steh drauf OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH JAAAAAAAAAAA werde nachher sehn ob ich ein hab aber das bezweifel ich bei core denn er is doch auch nur ein 10jähiger der ein held sein möchte^^ der möchte wobei gehören hehe



Aufmerksamkeit ist das was er will ^^
Ob held oder bösewicht das ist ihm denk ich dann egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Aufmerksamkeit ist das was er will ^^
> Ob held oder bösewicht das ist ihm denk ich dann egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke er ist so ein Zwischending. ^^ Ich denke er will immer der große Macker sein, der uns allen zeigt was ne Hacke ist!


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich denke er ist so ein Zwischending. ^^ Ich denke er will immer der große Macker sein, der uns allen zeigt was ne Hacke ist!



/sign


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich will, dass auf mmo-champ endlich die neuen Talentbäume veröffentlicht werden -.-
mit denen beschäftige ich mich dann, bis ich meinen beta invite habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Wisst ihr wie lächerlich ihr seit?

OHH CORE LAG FALSCH HILFE  MAMA WEIINNN

also ich habe mich selber auf die info verlassen ich würde verarschung dadurch auch ihr also labert ihr

hört auf mit der kinderscheiße oder muss moderator holen zack ist der thread dicht!


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Wie vertreibt ihr euch eigentl noch die Zeit bis 4 Uhr?


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

öhm...genau....
Themawechsel?^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Wie vertreibt ihr euch eigentl noch die Zeit bis 4 Uhr?



rumgimpen, videos schauen auf youtube von so einem herr tutorial...yoa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

Nich den Tread dichtmachen, is gerade so spannend!


----------



## Rothyl (14. Juli 2010)

f5 drücken und eis essen :>

edit: domian hören tu' ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dabei, 5 Seiten immer abwechelnd z uaktualisieren und gucken ob sich was geändert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie lächerlich ihr seit?
> 
> OHH CORE LAG FALSCH HILFE MAMA WEIINNN
> 
> ...


Die Mods schlafen wohl alle grade.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie lächerlich ihr seit?
> 
> OHH CORE LAG FALSCH HILFE MAMA WEIINNN
> 
> ...



Mimimimi? Jetzt die große Petze spielen, wenn man keine Macht hat sucht man sich halt Leute die Macht haben. 

Naja, du hast dich auf die Infos verlassen? Ok, wieso schriebst du denn nie alle Infos sind ohne Gewähr? Nein, du musstest immer auf die Kacke hauen und dich groß aufspielen, denn das einzige was du tust ist hoffen, dass deine Infos einmal vllt richtig liegen könnten. Ach komm, schon wer hat noch Mitleid mit dir? Du bist einfach nichts mehr nur ein kleiner Typ der immer ganz groß sein will.

Ich will mich jetzt auch nicht mehr mit der befassen.

BTT: Ich werde wohl die ganze Zeit Musik hören, da im TV außer Pornos nichts mehr läuft.^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Mimimimi? Jetzt die große Petze spielen, wenn man keine Macht hat sucht man sich halt Leute die Macht haben.
> 
> Naja, du hast dich auf die Infos verlassen? Ok, wieso schriebst du denn nie alle Infos sind ohne Gewähr? Nein, du musstest immer auf die Kacke hauen und dich groß aufspielen, denn das einzige was du tust ist hoffen, dass deine Infos einmal vllt richtig liegen könnten. Ach komm, schon wer hat noch Mitleid mit dir? Du bist einfach nichts mehr nur ein kleiner Typ der immer ganz groß sein will.



wayne jetzt ! sonst wird auch dieser thread gesperrt...


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hört mal langsam auf euch mit diesen komsichen Typen da zu battlen,sonst würd der Thread hier auch noch geschlossen.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Lasst ihn doch einfach in Ruhe...sonst wird der Thread echt noch geschlossen...dann hat er sein Ziel erreicht und freut sich nur en Ast oder so^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hör jetzt auch auf, also kennt noch wer einen guten Film im TV?


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

der jetzt gerade läuft?


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Yumyko schrieb:


> der jetzt gerade läuft?



Ja, wäre gut. 

Naja ich kenne noch einen guten auf Youtube, Superhero Movie, der hat den Humor von Scary Movie und ist super geil.xD


----------



## Rothyl (14. Juli 2010)

So, und wer hat jetzt was von 4 Uhr gesagt ? und was passiert da? ^^


----------



## Driveman (14. Juli 2010)

btw neuer buffedcast draussen, verkürzt die wartezeit^^


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Hätte ne Seite mit Talentänderungen vom neuen Patch...weiß aber nich ob ich die posten darf...^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Rothyl schrieb:


> So, und wer hat jetzt was von 4 Uhr gesagt ? und was passiert da? ^^



kann sein das da die eu invites rausgehen...aber nur eine vermutung !


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Rothyl schrieb:


> So, und wer hat jetzt was von 4 Uhr gesagt ? und was passiert da? ^^



Es war nur eine *Vermutung* von Demyxxxx, der meinte nämlich dass vllt die Invs um 4 Uhr rausgehen.


----------



## Azuran (14. Juli 2010)

Rothyl schrieb:


> So, und wer hat jetzt was von 4 Uhr gesagt ? und was passiert da? ^^



Weltuntergang ^^

nein , aber vielleicht wird die murmel ins rollen gebracht womit die invites angetrieben werden ^^
dann berechnet man wie lange die murmel braucht um genug schwung geholt zu haben damit der erste invite fallen kann ^^
dann ensteht eine ketten reaktion (auch welle in dem fall genannt) und wir bekommen (zumindets einige) einen beta inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke aber die murmel brauhc bis freitag früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Oha, Zwei bei Kalwass geht ja gerade richtig ab.... Deutsche Schauspiel Kunst .......... -.-

Bloß nicht auf Core2Reality eingehen.


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

weltuntergang is erst im dezember 2012 :-P


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Und Paul hat bei der WM bei allen Spielen richtig getippt


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Yumyko schrieb:


> weltuntergang is erst im dezember 2012 :-P



Ich frage mich immer noch, wieso gerade der Maya Kalender, in Wirklichkeit dann aufhörte^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es war nur eine *Vermutung* von Demyxxxx, der meinte nämlich dass vllt die Invs um 4 Uhr rausgehen.



hör auf das so öffentlich zu machen xD..später werde ich noch geflamed wenn es nicht so ist ;x


----------



## Rothyl (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sps4vX2kXnY

kennt ihr noch die dinos? kommen die noch?^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Rothyl schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Sps4vX2kXnY
> 
> kennt ihr noch die dinos? kommen die noch?^^



Ich kenne die noch. Ach du scheiße war ich ein Fan.xD

Kennt wer Superhero Movie, der geilste Film der Welt. xD


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

das frag ich mich auch und es ist ein interessantes thema aber gerhört natürlich nicht hier her ^^ aber komisch ist es allemal ^^


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Oha, Zwei bei Kalwass geht ja gerade richtig ab.... Deutsche Schauspiel Kunst .......... -.-



Hey....Kalli is MEINE Sendung, ja? Pass auf was du sagst ;P


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> hör auf das so öffentlich zu machen xD..später werde ich noch geflamed wenn es nicht so ist ;x



Wie kann man denn bei einer Vermutung geflamed werden? ^^ Ich würde den flamen der dich flamet oh mann ist das verwirrend.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Kennt wer Superhero Movie, der geilste Film der Welt. xD



natürlich, aber gibt da einige filme in der art die klasse sind!


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

ich flame den der dich flamet^^


----------



## Driveman (14. Juli 2010)

und ich flame den der mich flamed ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich flame den der dich flamet^^



Ja, und der flamet den der dein Onkel deiner Tante geflamet hat, klar?


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ja, und der flamet den der dein Onkel deiner Tante geflamet hat, klar?



Ahja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Kick-Ass angucken ! :>


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

oh ja der soll auch gut sein, hab ihn selbst aber noch nich gesehen ^^


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

True Blood angucken! <--geilste Serie der Welt


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Es ist 3:31, die Luft ist trocken, überall schreiben sich komische Typen etwas im Forum und ich bin einer von diesen Freaks!!!


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Supernatural angucken, sehr spannende Serie!


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es ist 3:31, die Luft ist trocken, überall schreiben sich komische Typen etwas im Forum und ich bin einer von diesen Freaks!!!



aber ist das nich toll irgendwie ein teil von etwas zu sein? Also, keiner kann sagen was es ist, aber... es ist toll!! 

ROFL


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/

Info-Update über den Patch^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Sat1 ist richtig geil gerade. Richterin Salesch, der Typ sieht übelst geil aus. xD


Sry sonst ziehe ich nicht über das Aussehen von anderen her, aber der Fall ist besonders schlimm, also alle mal kurz einschalten.

P.S.: Es ist der Angeklagte.

Entweder guckt gerade jeder die Sendung oder keiner mag mich mehr.^^


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

mhh also neuer patch schön und gut aber iwie isser hier nich zum dl immo oder wow zickt ma wieder rum^^
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/5ed59l4j/WoWScrnShot_071410_033746.jpg


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Talk Talk Talk auf Prosieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> mhh also neuer patch schön und gut aber iwie isser hier nich zum dl immo oder wow zickt ma wieder rum^^
> http://www.imagebana...1410_033746.jpg



jo ist bei mir auch^^


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Talk Talk Talk auf Prosieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





[font=Verdana, sans-serif]http://db.mmo-champion.com/a/4887/tripping-the-rifts/- Destroyed one of each type of elemental rift during the Cataclysm launch event.[/font]
normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besser als der rest


----------



## merc91 (14. Juli 2010)

:@ der typ auf der anklage bank is echt der hammer xD xD

thx @ wowler12345 


back to off topic^^: hab ne festplatte voll mit two and a half men folgen (auch die neuen ausm amiland) gegen die langeweile =)


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> back to off topic^^: hab ne festplatte voll mit two and a half men folgen (auch die neuen ausm amiland) gegen die langeweile =)



http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/deadliest-catch/ !!! sau krass was die leisten sollte man mal gesehn ham


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Leute jetzt mal ehrlich ,


ich habe euch echt nicht verarscht , habe jemanden kennen gelernt der 2000000 Gold hat , er kennt jemand bei Blizzard er ist Alpha spieler sein nachbar ist Teamleiter der Gamemaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher hatte ich die Info aber leute war diese Info nicht richtig 


ich würde euch nicht extra verarschen!


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

ja natürlich und in wirklichkeit is der gm dann dein vater x_X


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Vorallem was spielt es für eine Rolle wieviel Gold der Typ hat Core ^^?

Ach übrigens "Guten Morgen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Leute die bei dem Anderen Thread nicht dabei waren und Neulinge sind sollten lieber nicht reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

ROFL...

Two and a Half Man FTW!!!

das ne hammer serie!!


----------



## Driveman (14. Juli 2010)

2 mio gold ist hart, aber das cap liegt bei zweihunderttausend und paar zerquetschte.

hat er 10 chars mit knappen goldcap?^^
mal ehrlich klingt ziemlich unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Azuran (14. Juli 2010)

ich kenne auch einen der einen kennt dessen nachbar kennt wem der einen onkel hatt und der onkel kennt einen der einen kennt und der kennt nen gm

Letzten endes will ich dir damit sagen . solange nicht dein direckter nachbar ist und er es dir in irgendeiner form bewiesen hatt sollte man nicht alles glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Driveman schrieb:


> 2 mio gold ist hart, aber das cap liegt bei zweihunderttausend und paar zerquetschte.
> 
> hat er 10 chars mit knappen goldcap?^^
> mal ehrlich klingt ziemlich unwahrscheinlich



Gildenbanken haben mehr kapazität meines wissens als die chars selbst.
aber das lassen wir mal dahingestellt ob das wahr oder falsch ist.


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

echt es gibt ein goldcap? Gut zu wissen :-P


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Vorallem was spielt es für eine Rolle wieviel Gold der Typ hat Core ^^?



genau das frag ich mich auch, warum es interresiert das der gold hat xD


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Leute die bei dem Anderen Thread nicht dabei waren und Neulinge sind sollten lieber nicht reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hat alles mitgelesen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich finde ihr solltet euch so langsam aber sicher wieder vertragen, ob nun Lüge oder nicht. Kann ja nicht ewig so weiter gehen mit den Flames :/.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Gildenbank FTW viele Maps?

Kennt ihr den Ersten spieler auf BC mit richtig viel Gold? der Deutsche dass ist der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals war es ein Magier heute Schurke


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

mhh im mmo-champ forum sind wohl 1-2 leute die meinen die hätten ihre invites aber ka kann man nich viel drauf geben sind auch bestimmt dann amis^^


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Gildenbank FTW viele Maps?
> 
> Kennt ihr den Ersten spieler auf BC mit richtig viel Gold? der Deutsche dass ist der
> 
> ...



Kennst du Bill Gates? :>


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Und morgen is er dann Todesschurke oder Todesmagier da er sich mit seinem Gold das er hat von Blizzard eine eigene Klasse hat machen lassen


----------



## Driveman (14. Juli 2010)

ja wie heisst er denn?^^ 

der das cap erreicht hat?


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

EHM? denkste verate euch Charaktername? und Realm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Driveman schrieb:


> ja wie heisst er denn?^^
> 
> der das cap erreicht hat?



Hmm...
Hogger?


----------



## Driveman (14. Juli 2010)

Tyram wäre es gewesen^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> EHM? denkste verate euch Charaktername? und Realm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



niemand mag dich... selbst chuck norris nicht.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Er kann nur den Server, wenn er den Namen verraten würde würden wir seinen neue Todesschurke Klasse sehen und alle würden Gold farmen und Blizzard vollspammen : ICH WILL AUCH NE NEUE KLASSE


----------



## Azuran (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Gildenbank FTW viele Maps?
> 
> Kennt ihr den Ersten spieler auf BC mit richtig viel Gold? der Deutsche dass ist der
> 
> ...



ist es nicht latte wer es is ob es stimmt oder sonstiges?
sorry wenn ich falshc liege aber das schaut mir hier gerade nach angeben aus und dazu muss ich nur nochwas sagen.
Angeben darfst wen es selber erreicht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

ma sehen wielang hier geschrieben werden darf bevor er wieder geclosed wird warum auch immer, der 150 seiten thread war doch top^^


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Zitiere aus dem europäischen Forum einen Beitrag:
_"die zweite well ist gerüchten zufolge raus.. hat wer was bekommen?"
_
öh ja... denke damit meinte er/sie die US Invites?_
_


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

ne im mmo-champ wirds auch gesagt das wohl eu leute vor us welche bekommen haben aber wie immer man weiß es nich wirklich!


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

es ist 4:00 Uhr :-P


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Hat denn jemand von euch einen Invite bekommen?


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

ich noch nicht leider


----------



## Driveman (14. Juli 2010)

mit beiden acc´s nix


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

ne auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

total egal das es 4 is kann auch erst um 10 welche geben, flaggen dauert eben nunmal bei blizz^^


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

wolt es nur anmerken weil wir ja alle so gespannt warten und und sie zeit mit lustigen sachen vertreiben ^^


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> total egal das es 4 is kann auch erst um 10 welche geben, flaggen dauert eben nunmal bei blizz^^




und deshalb schau ich jetzt in meinem b-net account, sehe, dass ich keinen invite hab und dann leg ich mich schlafen.
Gute Nacht.^^


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

...mit ner schinkenkeule...
ich lach mich schlapp hahah talk talk talk


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Ihr denkt auch daran das es erst morgen soweit sein kann oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (14. Juli 2010)

ich kenne einen, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt und dessen schwester die kennt einen, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, und der wiederum ist der cousin des einen der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt und der kennt einen der bringt dem schwager des einen, der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt morgens immer die brötchen nach hause und der hat einen cousin ich glaube zweiten grades mütterlicherseits und der kennt einen der kennt wiederum die stiefschwester des einen der einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kennt. und der ... moment... jetzt hab ichs vergessen...-.- lasst mich nochmal von vorne anfangen


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Also der eine Typ auf MMO-Champion hat seinen heute um 2 Uhr bekommen. 
Hoffe da kommt noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Also der eine Typ auf MMO-Champion hat seinen heute um 2 Uhr bekommen.
> Hoffe da kommt noch was
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich auch gelsen und der screen zeigt zwar das er frei gestellt is für die beta aber kann das auch schon von der 1 welle gewesen sein...


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Solangs keinen Bluepost gibt müsst ihr nix glauben. GAR NICHTS!


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

gab es den nicht? oder andeutungsweise, bin nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

es hieß es könnte sein! iwo auf den ersten seiten gepostet aber ka schwammige aussagen kann blizz ja toll geben^^


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Also die Einladungen sind tatsächlich raus bzw. noch am rausgehen.

Wünsche allen viel Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

woran machst das nun fest?^^


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Offizielles WoW Forum. Da hat gerade jemand einen Key bekommen bzw. behauptet dies und auf MMO-Champion gibts auch einige wenige, jedoch noch nicht mal eine Hand voll (von denen die gepostet haben).


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

naja abwarten, immerhin geht der beta patch nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> naja abwarten, immerhin geht der beta patch nun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Do they send all of the invites out at once? no it takes some time like 1 wave i guess all day long

Es besteht noch Hoffnung! *g*


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

so frühschicht ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd ja sehen was sich ergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ey qote mich nich von mmo champ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> so frühschicht ich komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> so frühschicht ich komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh jee ganz bitter-.-


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

fehlermeldung auf batte..net seite kann doch nur gutes heisen oder?^^


----------



## ShinoXt (14. Juli 2010)

ju stimmt bei mir ist auch eine fehlermeldung auf bnet!!!! aber na gut wer weis was das zu bedeuten hat^^


----------



## Dramidoc (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> fehlermeldung auf batte..net seite kann doch nur gutes heisen oder?^^




Das kann alles bedeuten. Abwarten und Tee trinken und nicht zuviel interpretieren.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

och lass mich auch mal core sein^^


----------



## Mat_Strife (14. Juli 2010)

lol bei mir kommt: 
Dieser Dienst steht nicht zur Verfügung.#

edit: und die wow acc verwaltung istebenfalls down


----------



## StrangeInside (14. Juli 2010)

euch ist bewusst das serverwartung ist und damit verbunden auch einige webdienste von blizz gewartet werden oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

bis jetzt sind aber noch keine Invites drausen würde sonst auch BluePost geben


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

also flux hat nen beta key siehe live stream von ihm

http://fluxflashor.net/2010/07/13/cataclysm-stream-build-12479/

also us ging heute raus jetz müssen nur noch wir hoffen


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Immer kriegen die Ammis früher keys


----------



## StrangeInside (14. Juli 2010)

könnte daran liegen das blizzard auch nen ami konzern ist.. außerdem liegt es unter anderem auch an der zeitverschiebung... glaub es sind 9 stunden von blizz in anaheim bis hier in deutschland.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Naja trotzdem kriegen sie immer alles früher


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Gedult is eine Tugend :> ich hoffe ja auch auf eine Freischaltung aber so oder so können wir alle Cata spielen sofern wir das wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dramidoc (14. Juli 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Gedult is eine Tugend :> ich hoffe ja auch auf eine Freischaltung aber so oder so können wir alle Cata spielen sofern wir das wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Richtig, aber im Moment sind alle etwas wuschig. Hoffentlich legt sich das wieder.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich tippe jetzt einfach mal das die Keys zwischen 9-11 uhr kommen


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

frage was fürn programm brauch ich den noch um den livestream starten zu können das er nen bild zeigt z.b von wow oder so??


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Xfire funktioniert am besten


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

ka wie des geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Anleitung auf der Xfire website durchsuchen oder googeln


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

es geht ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

jetzt bin ich am überlegen was ich jetzt machen könnte


----------



## Mayestic (14. Juli 2010)

Malteres schrieb:


> Es gibt nette user und es gibt Klugscheißer....
> du bist letzteres und key is mittlerweile einfach nur ein Synonym für einen Zugang zur BETA...



Mittlerweile ? Sorry aber bei der letzten Beta waren es noch Keys die dann kräftig auf Ebay für horender Preise den Besitzer wechselten. Heute ist es nur noch wie er schon sagte eine Freischaltung. 
Es gibt also neben den netten Usern, noch Klugscheisser und dich. Du bist dabei deine eigene Spezies und kein Deut besser. ^^ 
Aber mach dir ruhig was vor, reiß die Klappe auf, fühl dich toll. Ich gönne es dir.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Lass ihn doch, er will nur aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

lol wenn man sich bei battelnet einlogen will komt *dieser dienst steht ist zurzeit nicht zu verfügung* und dann taucht ne sicherheitsabfrage auf wo du nen code eingeben musst


----------



## Dweezie (14. Juli 2010)

Das man sich so fetzen kann ob es nun Key oder Zugang oder was weis ich heist, vorallem wo jeder das selbe meint bzw genau weiß was der andere meint. Typisch Deutsche Spießigkeit, dacht das wir jungen Leute das spießerverhalten unserer Alten abgelegt haben, aber nö, manche scheinen noch schlimmer zu sein^^


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> frage was fürn programm brauch ich den noch um den livestream starten zu können das er nen bild zeigt z.b von wow oder so??



Am besten XFire is kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ups hat wer schon vorgeschlagen sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab nen besseres programm gefunden und es funzt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe es eben getestet^^ aber vielen dank


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad nen Key bekommen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich hab nen besseres programm gefunden und es funzt super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Name? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Site zu deinem Stream?


----------



## Dramidoc (14. Juli 2010)

Dweezie schrieb:


> Das man sich so fetzen kann ob es nun Key oder Zugang oder was weis ich heist, vorallem wo jeder das selbe meint bzw genau weiß was der andere meint. Typisch Deutsche Spießigkeit, dacht das wir jungen Leute das spießerverhalten unserer Alten abgelegt haben, aber nö, manche scheinen noch schlimmer zu sein^^




Es klingt vielleicht provokant, aber das ist mir egal, aber die jungen Leute von heute sind spießiger als ihre Eltern in den siebzigern und achtzigern. Ein Blick in die Filmwelt von damals genügt. Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch. Aber es sind auch so Wellen von Spießigkeit und Offenheit und im Augenblick geht es wieder in Richtung Spießigkeit. Das ist ein Thema, da können wir mal gerne wann- und woanders diskutieren.
Man muß das mit den Zugängen relaxter angehen, wenn ja, ist es toll, wenn nicht, ist es auch nicht schlimm. Einfach cool bleiben. Ich frage mich zur zeit, ob es nicht besser ist, wenn man keinen Zugang bekommt und wenn man sich einfach bis zum Herbst und Winter geduldet? Für mich ist es auch sehr befremdlich, warum die Leute so nervös werden wegen der Zugänge, aber jedem Tierchen sein Vergnügen.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Name?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum fragst du? hab noch kein beta zugang^^


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Dramidoc schrieb:


> Es klingt vielleicht provokant, aber das ist mir egal, aber die jungen Leute von heute sind spießiger als ihre Eltern in den siebzigern und achtzigern. Ein Blick in die Filmwelt von damals genügt. Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch. Aber es sind auch so Wellen von Spießigkeit und Offenheit und im Augenblick geht es wieder in Richtung Spießigkeit. Das ist ein Thema, da können wir mal gerne wann- und woanders diskutieren.
> Man muß das mit den Zugängen relaxter angehen, wenn ja, ist es toll, wenn nicht, ist es auch nicht schlimm. Einfach cool bleiben. Ich frage mich zur zeit, ob es nicht besser ist, wenn man keinen Zugang bekommt und wenn man sich einfach bis zum Herbst und Winter geduldet? Für mich ist es auch sehr befremdlich, warum die Leute so nervös werden wegen der Zugänge, aber jedem Tierchen sein Vergnügen.






Naja sind ja ned alle so ungedultig ich bin 24 und weiss selber das ich so oder so Cata zocken werde früher oder später und wenn erst bei release, hab ich dann viel zu endecken ;D


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> warum fragst du? hab noch kein beta zugang^^


Weil ich XFire schon seit jahren nutze und mich das Intressiert Quali leistung etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> Ich hab grad nen Key bekommen!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann auch von irgentwo anders her sein oder soga gefakte


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Scheint mirn Fake zu seinen, da in fast 20 minuten du bist der einzige der hier im Forum schreib er hätte ein


----------



## airbaer (14. Juli 2010)

Habe heute Morgen auch eine Betaeinladung in meinem Account gehabt. Gestern war noch nichts da. sind also raus.


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

airbaer schrieb:


> Habe heute Morgen auch eine Betaeinladung in meinem Account gehabt. Gestern war noch nichts da. sind also raus.



entweder nen screen oder Fake

Leute ohen screen´sleuft hier doch eh nichts da man ja reden kann soviel man will wisst ihr doch


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

airbaer schrieb:


> Habe heute Morgen auch eine Betaeinladung in meinem Account gehabt. Gestern war noch nichts da. sind also raus.



glaub ich dir irgentwie net


----------



## airbaer (14. Juli 2010)

Is typisch hier. Man möchte nur informieren aber wird gleich alles runtergeputzt. Ist typisch für diese Kom. Glaubt es oder lasst es, fertig. Was sollte man denn für einen Grund haben das zu faken. Son Schwachsinn.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Ich auch nich


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Will auch nen beta ''key'' !!!

tbc und wotlk keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

so schnell kann man das fake siehe foto bzw link^^

http://a.imageshack..../6296/faker.png


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> so schnell kann man das fake siehe foto bzw link^^
> 
> http://a.imageshack..../6296/faker.png



naja da hast jetzt aber auch 15 minuten gebraucht XD
Aber jop geb dich voll und ganz recht


----------



## airbaer (14. Juli 2010)

[attachment=10779:beta1.jpg]Son hier habt ihr nen Screenshot von der Installation. Und in Zukunft werde ichs unterlassen irgendwelche Infos zu geben.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

selbst das kann man fake gab nen link fürn client meinst auch wir sein doof oder?


----------



## Malondil (14. Juli 2010)

Kann man eigentlich den Client schonmal runterladen? Also auch wenn man noch keinen Key / Zugang whatever hat?


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

doppelpost sry^^


----------



## Kournous (14. Juli 2010)

Moin,
man man man Ihr habt Probs das Ihr jetzt Detektiv spielen müsst wer jetzt nen Beta Zugang hat und wer nicht. Traurig sowas


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Kournous schrieb:


> Moin,
> man man man Ihr habt Probs das Ihr jetzt Detektiv spielen müsst wer jetzt nen Beta Zugang hat und wer nicht. Traurig sowas


Es is Mittwoch irgendwas müssen wir tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Es is Mittwoch irgendwas müssen wir tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/vote XD


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Kournous schrieb:


> Moin,
> man man man Ihr habt Probs das Ihr jetzt Detektiv spielen müsst wer jetzt nen Beta Zugang hat und wer nicht. Traurig sowas



es gibt auch leute die nicht ende wotlk mit wow angefangen haben!! es gibt auch welche die schon seit 3 erweiterungen auf einen betakey warten... und da es beim letzten addon auch nur 2 wellen gab ist das dann wohl die letzte chance für dieses addon.


----------



## Deathflower (14. Juli 2010)

HAB EIN INV! kann zwar grad kein screen posten ( wegen netbook alles so klein hier) aber hab eine freischaltung!


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

da währe ich mir ned sicher eventuell haben se diesmal ja mehr wellen


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Deathflower schrieb:


> HAB EIN INV! kann zwar grad kein screen posten ( wegen netbook alles so klein hier) aber hab eine freischaltung!






Wegen dir is nu meine F5 Taste futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Deathflower schrieb:


> HAB EIN INV! kann zwar grad kein screen posten ( wegen netbook alles so klein hier) aber hab eine freischaltung!




bitte vera**scht mich nicht ... 

ich sitze schon die ganze zeit sabbernd vorm pc


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

jetzt wird denke ich nichts mehr bringen deine f5 taste zu missbrauchen, da die alle gleichzeitig kommen und nich irgentwie der vor 10 der dann erst vor 5 bekommen


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> jetzt wird denke ich nichts mehr bringen deine f5 taste zu missbrauchen, da die alle gleichzeitig kommen und nich irgentwie der vor 10 der dann erst vor 5 bekommen


Ich mag die Taste einfach ned die Freischaltung is mir schnuppe aber wäre schon ne coole sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

heist das das heute noch welche kommen können oder keine mehr?


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> jetzt wird denke ich nichts mehr bringen deine f5 taste zu missbrauchen, da die alle gleichzeitig kommen und nich irgentwie der vor 10 der dann erst vor 5 bekommen



Es wurde aber gesagt, das die keys von ca 8-16 kommen können.


----------



## Mat_Strife (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> es gibt auch leute die nicht ende wotlk mit wow angefangen haben!! es gibt auch welche die schon seit 3 erweiterungen auf einen betakey warten... und da es beim letzten addon auch nur 2 wellen gab ist das dann wohl die letzte chance für dieses addon.



Das stimmt nicht.
Ich war bei der beta von wotlk dabei. Hatte mein beta key einige woch nach dem start bekommen, und da war es auf dem beta server noch leer.
Gegen ende der beta war es gar nicht mehr spielbar so voll war das


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Es wurde aber gesagt, das die keys von ca 8-16 kommen können.


++

naja ich bin wech rasenmähen unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malondil (14. Juli 2010)

Einige im offiziellen Cataclysm Forum haben Keys bekommen und in Amerika haben sogar viele Keys bekommen.
Viel Spaß beim F5 hämmern


----------



## Shalomis (14. Juli 2010)

Doch die Invites sind wohl schon im Gange. Habe gerade eben ins Battle.net geguckt und auch einen bekommen! Leider funktioniert der Client-Download momentan nicht.


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

bei 2 acc´s kann ich ned so viel F5 drücken sonst ist die taste gleich hin


----------



## Malondil (14. Juli 2010)

Was ich auch gelesen habe ist, dass die Einladungen wohl bis Donnerstag verschickt werden können


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

ich bin grad dabei bei 3 accs die f5 taste zu drücken, ich hoffe das die jetzt alle langsam so an land kommen, so das nich um zb genau punkt 8 alle da sind sodern zum beispiel so um 9 100 dann um 10 100 und so weiter, ich geh weiter nfs world spielen und warte mal ab


----------



## Deathflower (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> bitte vera**scht mich nicht ...
> 
> ich sitze schon die ganze zeit sabbernd vorm pc







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so da haste es...


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

Ja es stimmt.. die invs sind heute raus :/

Klick 4 Screen


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

hab grad zu hören bekommen von meiner frau das ich einen an der klatsche hab XD sie sagt ich soll ihre F5 taste vom lapi ned so bearbeiten XD


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

hätte man das ganze vl nochmal aktualisieren sollen ? also nochmal system prüfen lassen usw ?


----------



## Malondil (14. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt doch noch alle die Chance Freischaltungen zu bekommen <.<
Bei der 1. Welle haben auch nicht alle ihren Key sofort bekommen


----------



## Phenyx (14. Juli 2010)

scrulli schrieb:


> Haha ich hab schon Beta Zugang und bin schon kräftig am testen... ;D




Ja, denn nur dort kannst Du dich für die Beta registrieren lassen. Das geht nämlich nur, wenn man die Rechnerkonfig hochläd. Dazu gibt es ein kleines Tool auf der battlenet-Seite. Wenn Du Dich registriert hast, gibt es unten im Bereich der Hilfestellungen eine Anleitung für die Beta-Registrierung. Versuchs einfach, macht tierisch Spaß. (gehört zu den Glücklichen, die schon von Anfang an mitspielen dürfen)


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

Malondil schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch noch alle die Chance Freischaltungen zu bekommen <.<
> Bei der 1. Welle haben auch nicht alle ihren Key sofort bekommen



das heist was genau??


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Jau! Hab auch ne Freischaltung bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> hätte man das ganze vl nochmal aktualisieren sollen ? also nochmal system prüfen lassen usw ?


----------



## Exentos (14. Juli 2010)

xeqtr` schrieb:


> Kriegt man eigentlich nur eine Beta Einladung wenn man auch WoW auf dem Bnet Account drauf hat, oder bekommt man sie auch "einfach so" solange man sich dafür angemeldet hat?




nen Aktiven WoW Acc wirste denke ich nicht brauchen.


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Jau! Hab auch ne Freischaltung bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich versuch mich ja wirklich für euch zu freuen ... aber wenn ich sehe wie lange hier einige wow spielen und nen key haben ... omg


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich versuch mich ja wirklich für euch zu freuen ... aber wenn ich sehe wie lange hier einige wow spielen und nen key haben ... omg



ja, leider ist wirklich alles Zufall.

Ich hab ne frage und zwar, steht im Installationsfenster, dass 16,6 GB speicher benötigt werden. Heruntergeladen werden aber nur 2,2 GB. Kommt später noch etwas oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Yatas (14. Juli 2010)

Schon wieder keinen inv bekommen naja erst mal acc auslaufen lassen bis cata weil in dala rumgammeln macht net so wircklich fun...


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich versuch mich ja wirklich für euch zu freuen ... aber wenn ich sehe wie lange hier einige wow spielen und nen key haben ... omg



Ich spiele seit der Release und das is der erste Betakey den ich bekommen hab :/ also nicht verzweifeln, nächste Welle ganz bestimmt :/


----------



## Fears0me (14. Juli 2010)

Vor 2 Tagen erst so nen WOTLK Patch Einladungs Dingens bekommen, dafür heut leer ausgegange. Obs daran liegt das ich nur noch 12gb freien Speicher hab? Ich mach mal Platz. :/


----------



## Morcan (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> ja, leider ist wirklich alles Zufall.
> 
> Ich hab ne frage und zwar, steht im Installationsfenster, dass 16,6 GB speicher benötigt werden. Heruntergeladen werden aber nur 2,2 GB. Kommt später noch etwas oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?



Durch entpacken und Updates evtl. mehr, dann werden evtl. noch temporäre Dateien mitgerechnet ^^


----------



## Dramidoc (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich versuch mich ja wirklich für euch zu freuen ... aber wenn ich sehe wie lange hier einige wow spielen und nen key haben ... omg




Hab auch einen bekommen.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (14. Juli 2010)

also sollten jetzt wwelche immer noch glauben das des ein fake war
Samstag ca 20 uhr live steam
http://www.xfire.com...eo/kleinesanti/
damit sollte das mim fake gegessen sein ^^

werde ihn schon anschalten sobalt alles gepatcht wurde usw


----------



## ZerocxVII (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich glaube noch nicht das die 2th Welle schon draußen ist.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> also sollten jetzt wwelche immer noch glauben das des ein fake war
> Samstag ca 20 uhr live steam
> http://www.xfire.com...eo/kleinesanti/
> damit sollte das mim fake gegessen sein ^^



ich glaube mittlerweile glaubt niemand mehr, dass es ein fake ist, vorallem weil die 2. welle angekündigt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByLy6gLM7v0


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> ich glaube mittlerweile glaubt niemand mehr, dass es ein fake ist, vorallem weil die 2. welle angekündigt war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



siehe seite 14 und 15


----------



## Newmerlin (14. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Also ich glaube noch nicht das die 2th Welle schon draußen ist.




Doch am Montag sind sie raus Gildenmember wurde am montag freigeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt kann ich endlich auch mit einem GildenMember Cata testen.


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Also ich glaube noch nicht das die 2th Welle schon draußen ist.



Bla.


----------



## Deathflower (14. Juli 2010)

char kopie funnzt grad irwie nicht, jemand das selbe problem?

spiel Seit dem es Naxx ( das alte ) gibt / gab und des ist die zweite beta ich der ich nun testen und fleissig reporten darf;D
hoffe das die server nicht wieder so extrem laggy sind wie bei wotlk beta besonders der loot lag war mies


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (14. Juli 2010)

Deathflower schrieb:


> char kopie funnzt grad irwie nicht, jemand das selbe problem?
> 
> spiel Seit dem es Naxx ( das alte ) gibt / gab und des ist die zweite beta ich der ich nun testen und fleissig reporten darf;D
> hoffe das die server nicht wieder so extrem laggy sind wie bei wotlk beta besonders der loot lag war mies



das dauert nur und die anzahl die du noch kopieren kannst wir nur nich aktualisiert

und ich habe gehört das es nich mal leicht laggs geben soll
bzw nur selten aber dan nur kurz


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

Deathflower schrieb:


> char kopie funnzt grad irwie nicht, jemand das selbe problem?
> 
> spiel Seit dem es Naxx ( das alte ) gibt / gab und des ist die zweite beta ich der ich nun testen und fleissig reporten darf;D
> hoffe das die server nicht wieder so extrem laggy sind wie bei wotlk beta besonders der loot lag war mies



les dir mal den text bei den wartungsarbeiten durch


----------



## Mat_Strife (14. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> les dir mal den text bei den wartungsarbeiten durch



der text gilt nicht für die beta server


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Wartet mal ab da kommen noch ne menge Keys hinterher, kommen halt nich alle genau um 8 uhr, in Wotlk sind die Beta Keys um 8 draußen gewesen und meinen hatte ich erst um 16 uhr


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

ich will auch einen ! leute die sich just4fun da angemeldet haben bekommen sofort einen und die die testen wollen lassen sie aus =(


----------



## Kaddi1 (14. Juli 2010)

Muss man eigentlich über die 'Nachrichteneinstellung' diese Information über Blizzard Betatests per E-Mail aktivieren? 


Oder reicht es diese System-Spezidingensda hochzuladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab da kommen noch ne menge Keys hinterher, kommen halt nich alle genau um 8 uhr, in Wotlk sind die Beta Keys um 8 draußen gewesen und meinen hatte ich erst um 16 uhr


----------



## Thorandil (14. Juli 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Hab ma ne frage die vorallem die beantworten können die ind er beta sind.
> wollte kein extra thema auf machen.
> 
> Also: Wenn man eine Freischaltung (Key ;P ) bekommt, und die beta dann installiert, braucht man da nochmal ein extra wow-ordner (also spiel und alles andre) dasmit man in der beta spielen kann, aber danach auch wieder auf dem liveserver?
> ...



du lädst dir den beta client runter, installierst ihn dann und erhälst einen komplett separaten Ordner. hat bei mir ca von 14 uhr bis 20 uhr gedauert mit den zahlreichen patchen.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Kaddi schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich über die 'Nachrichteneinstellung' diese Information über Blizzard Betatests per E-Mail aktivieren?
> 
> 
> Oder reicht es diese System-Spezidingensda hochzuladen?
> ...



du musst nur den systemtest hochladen und einen haken beim Warcraft-Universum machen.


----------



## Riesenkuh (14. Juli 2010)

Son kack ey !
Natürlich wieder nix bei mit im Battle.net Account... aber naja.. warum auch 1x glück haben diesbezüglich >.<

Naja werd ma gegen Abend nochma reinschauen, vllt. kommt da ja doch noch was an, was ich bei meinen Glück allerdings stark bezweifel


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

Also leute ich rate euch nur wartet nur ab bei Wotlk hatte ich auch morgens und ein Kumpel von mir erst so gegen 17 uhr nen Beta einfach abwarten und tee trinken oder etwas twinken XD


----------



## Rise Above (14. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> ich will auch einen ! leute die sich just4fun da angemeldet haben bekommen sofort einen und die die testen wollen lassen sie aus =(



/sign

Die ganzen Leute, die mal eben für 5 Minuten einloggen, "lol" sagen, bissl neue talente testen und dann wieder off gehen und nie wieder Beta on kommen kriegen sowas, einfach kacke, aber kann Blizzard nicht wissen.


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> ich will auch einen ! leute die sich just4fun da angemeldet haben bekommen sofort einen und die die testen wollen lassen sie aus =(



Weil alle Leute die nen Beta-Key bekommen haben, bis jetzt nur just4fun da angemeldet sind. ;o ... Nur weil ihr frustriert seit brauchts nid an den anderen auslassen :/


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

Narulein schrieb:


> Weil alle Leute die nen Beta-Key bekommen haben, bis jetzt nur just4fun da angemeldet sind. ;o ... Nur weil ihr frustriert seit brauchts nid an den anderen auslassen :/



ich lass ja nix an anderen aus (oder siehst du das ich das forum in brand gesteckt hab?)
, nur is alles n bisschen doof gemacht von blizz


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> ich lass ja nix an anderen aus (oder siehst du das ich das forum in brand gesteckt hab?)
> , nur is alles n bisschen doof gemacht von blizz



Wo genau siehst denn, dass "alle" die bis jetzt einen Betainv haben nur j4f da sind ...


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich geh jetzt schön eine rauchen, nen schönen heißen Kaffe holen und einfach mal abwarten


----------



## garuda1987 (14. Juli 2010)

Narulein schrieb:


> Weil alle Leute die nen Beta-Key bekommen haben, bis jetzt nur just4fun da angemeldet sind. ;o ... Nur weil ihr frustriert seit brauchts nid an den anderen auslassen :/




Ist aber wahr,es nervt so derbe wenn ich in foren lese, werde nur alles kurz anschuen und gut ist. HALLO gehts noch, dann kann ich lieber streams schauen als leute eine einladung wegnehmen.... Ich möchte meinen teil beitragen, das spiel auf herz und nieren zu testen. Aber nein, so leute bekommen die chance ja net .Aber dann braucht man nicht rum heulen, wenn am Start von cata alles mies leuft.


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

Narulein schrieb:


> Wo genau siehst denn, dass "alle" die bis jetzt einen Betainv haben nur j4f da sind ...



du verstehst schon das es von mir etwas übertrieben dagestellt worden ist ? ...


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Ja es regt auf das leute die mal kurz reinschauen nen key haben, aber kann man nix machen, is halt so, sollte man jetzt nich weiter drüber QQ'en, holt euchn kaffe und wartet einfach mal ab, da kommen noch welche


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Ja es regt auf das leute die mal kurz reinschauen nen key haben, aber kann man nix machen, is halt so, sollte man jetzt nich weiter drüber QQ'en, holt euchn kaffe und wartet einfach mal ab, da kommen noch welche



keine sorge ich werde warten ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Beste gegen warten am morgen: Kaffe odern Tee holen, abwarten, Videos auf Youtube gucken, im Mittwoch server down theard posten


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

war doch bei der Wotlk beta ned anders haben auch viele eingelogt nen dk 2 lvl gemacht ausgelogt und du hast die nie wieder gesehen ich weis noch das ich bei Wotlk kräftig am Testen und Reporten war evtl. hab ich ja glück und gehör zu denn wenigen die nen Zugang bekommen


----------



## Gamer_93 (14. Juli 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomm ich auch nen Key, wa noch nie bei ner Beta von WoW dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 

Hoffe auch sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> war doch bei der Wotlk beta ned anders haben auch viele eingelogt nen dk 2 lvl gemacht ausgelogt und du hast die nie wieder gesehen ich weis noch das ich bei Wotlk kräftig am Testen und Reporten war evtl. hab ich ja glück und gehör zu denn wenigen die nen Zugang bekommen




Es reicht langsam mit den QQ's


----------



## Kournous (14. Juli 2010)

Jaja alle die nen Beta Zugang bekommen sind Plöd^^
Das Leben geht auch ohne Beta weiter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Hei @ Nuxxy will auch sone signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

Kournous schrieb:


> Jaja alle die nen Beta Zugang bekommen sind Plöd^^
> Das Leben geht auch ohne Beta weiter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



/vote XD


----------



## herah (14. Juli 2010)

Die ganzen Leute, die mal eben für 5 Minuten einloggen, "lol" sagen, bissl neue talente testen und dann wieder off gehen und nie wieder Beta on kommen kriegen sowas, einfach kacke, aber kann Blizzard nicht wissen



jo lol da geb ich dir recht aber so ist es leider


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=iEWgs6YQR9A Hilft mir sehr gegen langeweile, und es errinert mich was ich denke wenn ich leute sehe die sich wenn sie heute abend keinen zugang haben selbstmord begehn ;D

@ Silverslash schreib mich mal an den der Tag is noch Früh


----------



## Kournous (14. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich zum Beispiel darauf heute wieder schön im ICC 25er die HM´s mit der Gilde an zu gehen.


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> @ Silverslash schreib mich mal an den der Tag is noch Früh






Hab dir ma ne PM geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kournous (14. Juli 2010)

Deine Sig ist echt nice


----------



## StylizZ (14. Juli 2010)

Habe mir gerade nochmal meine Beta Profil EInstellungen angesehen, und habe gesehen das da bei mir bei freiem speicher 22 gb steht. Könnte das ein KO Kriterium sein? oder wie gr0ß ist die BEta? bzw wird die in den jetzigen WOW Ordner integriert, oder ein komplett neuer erstellt.


----------



## garuda1987 (14. Juli 2010)

Kournous schrieb:


> Ich freue mich zum Beispiel darauf heute wieder schön im ICC 25er die HM´s mit der Gilde an zu gehen.




Sowas motiviert mich garnicht mehr in wow da ich weiss das ich die hard verdienten sachemn wegschmeisse auf gut deutsch klar macht man das immer. 
Aber da sitzte ich aber nicht mit eine gilden stunden dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das einzigste wiso ich noch wow spiele und keine pause mache is,t wegen der cata beta und Gold farmen.

Aber Trotzdem viel glück


----------



## chixo (14. Juli 2010)

ich will jetzt kein a****loch sein, aber ich hab meinen KEY !!! 
kein witz, dh wohl das die entweder die 2. welle losgeschickt 
haben oder vll ich beim gildenwettbewerb gewonnen hab ( ka ^^ ) 
wollte nur bescheid geben und wünsche euch auch viel glück !


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Lucker -.-


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

chixo schrieb:


> ich will jetzt kein a****loch sein, aber ich hab meinen KEY !!!
> kein witz, dh wohl das die entweder die 2. welle losgeschickt
> haben oder vll ich beim gildenwettbewerb gewonnen hab ( ka ^^ )
> wollte nur bescheid geben und wünsche euch auch viel glück !



/care


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

StylizZ schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade nochmal meine Beta Profil EInstellungen angesehen, und habe gesehen das da bei mir bei freiem speicher 22 gb steht. Könnte das ein KO Kriterium sein? oder wie gr0ß ist die BEta? bzw wird die in den jetzigen WOW Ordner integriert, oder ein komplett neuer erstellt.



2,2gb wiegt sie+ patches natürlich ^^


----------



## StylizZ (14. Juli 2010)

Na dann sollten meine 22 ja ausreichen


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe mal eher das es nich an meinem Pc liegt da der nur 2x 2,2Ghz hat und ne Ati Mobilty raedeon 3650 Hd, da mein anderer nich mehr funktioniert x_X


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Die Beta is am Ende 30gb groß.


----------



## chixo (14. Juli 2010)

hat schon einer nen char kopiert (80er ) ?? 
falls ja, wie lang hats gedauert ??


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

Dâmokles1990 schrieb:


> Die Beta is am Ende 30gb groß.



beta ? nicht der wow ordner ??


----------



## Rask (14. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich erhalte ich auch noch 'nen Key... =(


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte es heißt jetzt Freischaltung, ne ich fang lieber nich wieder mit dem Thema an obs nun ne Freischaltung oder Key is, sonst gibts hier wieder 10 seiten das leute diskutieren was es von beiden is und wieder von Opel Bmw und Smarts an


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> beta ? nicht der wow ordner ??




Ja doch..der Ordner der Beta halt^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (14. Juli 2010)

Will auch noch nen Beta freischaltung haben nach ner zeit wird das ganze g farmen langweilig und der Content ist auch chon clear-,-


----------



## garuda1987 (14. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Will auch noch nen Beta freischaltung haben nach ner zeit wird das ganze g farmen langweilig und der Content ist auch chon clear-,-




Eben so sehe ich es auch das einzigste was noch helfen könnte, wäre das event.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Tja was machen, ich hab auchn conten clear und ich Farm grade Mounts und Erfolge


----------



## Kournous (14. Juli 2010)

Leute werdet doch nicht immer so hektisch. Geht noch ne Runde schlafen, mit Eurer Freundin schön Frühstücken oder schwimmen. Dann heute Abend nochmal gucken.


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

Da gibt es noch ne andre idee wie G,mounts odererfolge farmen: Twinken


----------



## Schnatti (14. Juli 2010)

Oder mal nicht spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nutra (14. Juli 2010)

*kaffe verteil* Lange Nacht gehabt heut @all?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wart grad auch auf meinen Key....sry, Freischaltung...nein...Zugang! So. Whats up?


----------



## garuda1987 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Tja was machen, ich hab auchn conten clear und ich Farm grade Mounts und Erfolge




Erfloge hab ich die wichtigsten und Bei mounts habe ich einfach kein Glück.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal eher das es nich an meinem Pc liegt da der nur 2x 2,2Ghz hat und ne Ati Mobilty raedeon 3650 Hd, da mein anderer nich mehr funktioniert x_X



keine sorge, meiner ist schlechter (als beispiel) 

es werden PC's aller kategorien zum test genommen


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Ich werd gleich ersma mit meiner Freundin frühstücken während ich mein Freund im Zimmer einsperre damit er sich abregen kann das er bis jetzt noch keinen Beta key hat


----------



## ZerocxVII (14. Juli 2010)

Ich war auch schon gefühlte 200x in sethek hero drin wegen den mount als eule, nur es dropt halt nie-,- und jede x billige klasse reitet damit in dala rum...


----------



## MarZ^k (14. Juli 2010)

Hab leider keine Invites bekommen.
1. Account aktiv seit 2005 (habe im wow forum schon user mit so gut wie gleiche Hardware mit Beta-Invite gesehen)
2. Account aktiv seit 2008 ebenfalls kein Invite..

Mal schauen ob es wie zu Wotlk die vorletzte Welle sein wird (ja es gab bei wotlk eindeutig mehr als 2 wellen *g* )


----------



## Sliverslash (14. Juli 2010)

Was war zuerst da Freischaltung oder der Key xD


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

<--- bei 75 Mounts


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube Key, aber da freischaltung und key ja nich das selbe sind wie hier so schön erwähnt das ein Opel ja auch kein Bmw währe, mist hätte ich blos nich damit angefangen


----------



## Parkway (14. Juli 2010)

huhu, wollt eben in mein accountverwaltung dann kommt ne seite:

"Wählen Sie einen Spieleaccount aus, der verwaltet werden soll"

und dann kann ich wählen zwischen meinem EU Account und WoW1(PTR)

is das due Beta?


----------



## ZerocxVII (14. Juli 2010)

Parkway schrieb:


> huhu, wollt eben in mein accountverwaltung dann kommt ne seite:
> 
> "Wählen Sie einen Spieleaccount aus, der verwaltet werden soll"
> 
> ...



Ne ist es leider nicht^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Ja das wäre schön wäre es Beta wenn Ptr1 Beta wäre


----------



## Parkway (14. Juli 2010)

lol doch, habs grad eingerichtet. sorry für die Blöde Frage ^^


----------



## Nutra (14. Juli 2010)

Womit vertreibt ihr euch grad so die Zeit?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Bild von Deathwing drauf is, kanns schon sein. Nur wenn man schon das WoW1 für patch Test-Realms besetzt is, is die Cata beta WoW2.


----------



## ZerocxVII (14. Juli 2010)

Parkway schrieb:


> lol doch, habs grad eingerichtet. sorry für die Blöde Frage ^^



macht ja nichts diese frage wurde schon von vielen gestellt^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Nutra schrieb:


> Womit vertreibt ihr euch grad so die Zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://www.youtube.com/user/madcowsummer#p/c/2752F6E7936A81B1/3/eWrZOa1_xlI angucken


----------



## StylizZ (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn der komplette BEtaOrdner wirklich so groß sein sollte, und ich somit 8 gb zu wenig speicher in meinen Beta Profileinstellungen stehen habe, denkt ihr das die solche rechner dann gleich ausschließen? oder gehen die ganrihct so auf die Systeme ein?

mfg


----------



## Rise Above (14. Juli 2010)

StylizZ schrieb:


> Wenn der komplette BEtaOrdner wirklich so groß sein sollte, und ich somit 8 gb zu wenig speicher in meinen Beta Profileinstellungen stehen habe, denkt ihr das die solche rechner dann gleich ausschließen? oder gehen die ganrihct so auf die Systeme ein?
> 
> mfg



Die werden die Systemkonfigurationen nicht nur so zum Spaß "gesammelt" haben. Ich würde sagen die checken zu 100% ob man noch genug Speicherplatz hat, denn das ist das Wichtigste, sonst kannst du ja gar nicht spielen. 

Außer du machst Platz frei, aber da wär ich als Blizz-Computer-Einsteller vorsichtig.


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy, deine signatur ist wirklich schick! wie bekommt man sowas hin ?


----------



## Nutra (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy? Via Photoshop gemacht, richtig?


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

So ziemlich


----------



## Nutra (14. Juli 2010)

Toller Effekt dannOo wirkich nice


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Themawechsel: Welche Zonen von Cataclysm findet ihr sehen am besten aus, lso ich find ja uldum hammer * kann nich mehr warten bis er dort den ersten boss legen kann*


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Also so wie es aussieht ist die 2. Welle nun wirklich raus.


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch photoshop ... aber so bekomm ich das nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

so ich mach mir feinde!

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/8096vdjv/WoWScrnShot_071410_103953.jpg


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> so ich mach mir feinde!
> 
> http://www.imagebana...1410_103953.jpg




Noch kleiner ging es ned oder


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> so ich mach mir feinde!
> 
> http://www.imagebana...1410_103953.jpg



WIR HASSEN DICH ;D
Jk


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> so ich mach mir feinde!
> 
> http://www.imagebana...1410_103953.jpg




Wann hast du den Invite bekommen? Möchte nur sicherstellen, dass sie wirklich immer noch am verteilen sind^^


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Noch kleiner ging es ned oder



http://www.imagebana...1410_103953.jpg

da

&#8364;:ich hab ka wann genau ich komm grad von der frühschicht heim und da war er^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Im gegensatz zu euch die sabbend vor ihrem pc warten und der pc bald ausgeht weil waser reinkommt geh ich jetzt mit meiner freundin frühstücken


----------



## Progamer13332 (14. Juli 2010)

lächerlich wie ich keinen betainv bekommen hab -.-


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> lächerlich wie ich keinen betainv bekommen hab -.-



Die invites gehen weiterhin raus, immernoch


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> http://www.imagebana...1410_103953.jpg
> 
> da
> 
> €:ich hab ka wann genau ich komm grad von der frühschicht heim und da war er^^



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## dudubaum (14. Juli 2010)

hope das ich diesesmal kriege viele meiner kolegen haben schon welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Kann es sein, dass diesmal VIEL mehr leute einen invite haben/bekommen, als bei der letzten Welle? So kommts mir iwie vor.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Das leben geht weiter


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

Hmmmm muss mich dran gewöhnen das das glück einfach net auf meiner seite ist


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> Hmmmm muss mich dran gewöhnen das das glück einfach net auf meiner seite ist



Soll ich es noch 100 mal sagen das die Invites bis Heut abend weiterhin rausgehen oder denkt ihr alle das Blizzard circa 20000 Emails in 1 Minute rausschikt


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Das leben geht weiter



das denkst du !


----------



## ben2k (14. Juli 2010)

Leider genau dass gleiche =/


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> das denkst du !



Bring dich um, keiner wird dich vermissen


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Bring dich um, keiner wird dich vermissen



:O


----------



## Morcan (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zu euch die sabbend vor ihrem pc warten und der pc bald ausgeht weil waser reinkommt geh ich jetzt mit meiner freundin frühstücken



Schon klar...darum schreibst du auch jede Minute nen neuen Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Weil ich ein Iphone besitze


Hmm grad wollt ich Battle net dann kommt das bei Google
Leider ist etwas schiefgegangen.

Eine Spezialeinheit hat die Mission übernommen, das Problem zu lösen.

 If you see them, show them this information

Brb Essen


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

ich spiele dann mal ne runde red dead redemption


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Weil ich ein Iphone besitze



das iphone hat auch eine f5 taste ?


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Bring dich um, keiner wird dich vermissen




wolltest du eh net frühstücken? ;P


----------



## Morcan (14. Juli 2010)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> wolltest du eh net frühstücken? ;P



Ja, mit seiner Freundin...aber das iPhone und dieses Thema sind ihm wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Nein, den ich bin jetzt essen


----------



## Mat_Strife (14. Juli 2010)

sagt mal kommt bei euch auch ein 502 server error auf youtube?


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ja, mit seiner Freundin...aber das iPhone und dieses Thema sind ihm wichtiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weiß zufällig jmd was für ein rating man für den titel ''rivale'' braucht ? (offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


edit : ja @ vorposter


----------



## serius1607 (14. Juli 2010)

Mat_Strife schrieb:


> sagt mal kommt bei euch auch ein 502 server error auf youtube?



ja


----------



## MarZ^k (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Soll ich es noch 100 mal sagen das die Invites bis Heut abend weiterhin rausgehen oder denkt ihr alle das Blizzard circa 20000 Emails in 1 Minute rausschikt



Mails kommen sowieso erst später und / oder gar nicht.
Man sollte einfach in die Accountverwaltung schauen.


----------



## SentoXde (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Weil ich ein Iphone besitze
> 
> 
> Hmm grad wollt ich Battle net dann kommt das bei Google
> ...



Das ist das Gateway für die Europa Server von Google schuld.
Youtube ist auch betroffen.

(Der Satz ist btw schlecht übersetzt, im englischen heißt es
"A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation. "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (14. Juli 2010)

nom nom nom Frühstück^_^

erstmal den wichtigen Kram erledigen, und dann mal gelegentlich in die accverwaltung schauen, aber ich verregge nich wenn ich keinen hab xD.

*Kaffee ins die Runde stell*


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

also die login probs mit der server auslastung gibts auch in der beta...^^


----------



## Nightmear (14. Juli 2010)

wenn ich seh das sich die Beta-Accounts auf eBay langsam stapeln wird mir echt ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich muss inne Tröte gucken und die verhöckern die für 600€ was soll der mist ? -.-



naja fröhliches gewarte (ich warte mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


MFG Night :O


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme im Laufe des Tages noch einen,denn kann ich sofort loszocken.
Hab mir extra schon Cataclysm gedownloadet und instaliert,falls es mal passieren sollte.


----------



## myxemio (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bekomme im Laufe des Tages noch einen,denn kann ich sofort loszocken.
> Hab mir extra schon Cataclysm gedownloadet und instaliert,falls es mal passieren sollte.



Dito - hab ich auch schon gemacht

jetzt bleibt nix anderes über als zu warten....

..... und warten.....

.... und warten.....

..... und warten......



..... und sie warten immernoch....... *gähn*


&#8364;: ma was anders.... was macht ihr eigendlich, dass bei euch die " F5 "-Taste nicht den Geist aufgibt? meine fängt schon langsam an schreiend davon zu rennen......


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Ich drück sie nur aller 5 min da ich auf ARbeit bin xD


----------



## SentoXde (14. Juli 2010)

Also wenn man einen ordentlichen Browser hat, dann muss man nicht von Hand Reloaden alle 5 Sekunden, oder in welchem Intervall man das auch immer gerne macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was anderes, es ist nach 11, gebt mit meine Live Server wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Spiele halt seit 2 tagen wieder nachdem ich monate lang kuriert war, und jetzt habe ich das gefühl die zeit wieder reinholen zu müssen die mir entgangen ist, obwohl mir klar ist das es nichts gibt was mir etwas bietet.

Urlaub ist Grausam.


----------



## myxemio (14. Juli 2010)

^^ ich merk schon - Urlaub in einer Spiele-Beta-Phase erhöht den Tastaturen-Verschleiß.....

kann man da Schadensersatz einklagen? XD

welchen Browser hast du? ich surf mit FIrefox... kann man da den intervall einstellen??


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

So frischen kaffe und gesättigt wo waren wir? achja was war der unterschied zwischen keys und freischaltung und opel die zu bmws werden und dann smarts mit 24 zoll reifen


----------



## Néstron15 (14. Juli 2010)

Yeah grad eben ein beta key bekommen


----------



## serius1607 (14. Juli 2010)

Néstron15 schrieb:


> Yeah grad eben ein beta key bekommen



poste ma nen screen ..


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Néstron15 schrieb:


> Yeah grad eben ein beta key bekommen



Gz!Viel Spaß beim testen.


----------



## Senklor (14. Juli 2010)

Néstron15 schrieb:


> Yeah grad eben ein beta key bekommen



Gz dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PROOF? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade erst aufgewacht.^^ Also die Invs sind noch nicht raus oder?^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Wie ihr seht hab ich recht gehabt und die Keys gehen nach und nach raus, also Kaffe trinken, sommer und mann soll ja viel trinken


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

ich behalt mir das im Kopf was der Support mir gesagt hat über Keys und Blueposts usw <3


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Ja,die Invs sind schon raus.


----------



## onkelzfan (14. Juli 2010)

Wäre schön wenn einer einen Betainvite bekommt dann auch dazu schreibt ob er heute morgen denn noch keinen hatte, damit man nachverfolgen kann wie lange sie über den tag verteilt versenden.

MfG der Onkelzfan


----------



## SentoXde (14. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> welchen Browser hast du? ich surf mit FIrefox... kann man da den intervall einstellen??



Fire.. Ohh, sry hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine das geht mit einem guten Browser .. oh wait, hab ich doch gesagt. Mhh Komisch.

Anyway ich benutze Opera(10.60(3445)Also die Aktuelle Release Version)
Ich bin mir aber sicher das es auch für dein Mund-Propagandafox drölf hundert Add-ons gibt die das können.




Edit: Die Buffed Server sind grade auch nicht voll da mh? Ich verschwinde mal aus den Foren gucke später wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Hat denn jemand eine Einladung bekommen oder nicht und sind die Einladungen überhaupt raus?


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

die richtige Welle ist noch nicht raus. Sobald die richtige welle aktiv wird ( XXXX invites ) wird es vorher angekündigt.


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Hat denn jemand eine Einladung bekommen oder nicht und sind die Einladungen überhaupt raus?


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Hat denn jemand eine Einladung bekommen oder nicht und sind die Einladungen überhaupt raus?


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Hat denn jemand eine Einladung bekommen oder nicht und sind die Einladungen überhaupt raus?


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Hat denn jemand eine Einladung bekommen oder nicht und sind die Einladungen überhaupt raus?


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Scheint ne kleine vorwelle zu sein


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> die richtige Welle ist noch nicht raus. Sobald die richtige welle aktiv wird ( XXXX invites ) wird es vorher angekündigt.



Achso, die Welle ist noch nicht raus und ich dachte ich bekomme keinen Inv mehr.^^


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

wahr wohl ein paar zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Ja,die Invs sind schon raus.



Supi, ich hab wieder keinen, drecks scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

aso und btw ja Blizzard verschickt mehrere 100 oder 1000 Mails auf einmal.  Weil es beim SUpport auch so läuft bevor Emails rausgehen werden die gesammelt und aller 5 min verschickt.   Sprich 100-XXXX sammeln -> Senden
ergo verschicken Sie auch 100% alle Mails gleichzeitig.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

scheint bissi laggy zu sein schon der 3. dc^^


----------



## Saxil (14. Juli 2010)

Hab grad ne einladung zur Beta bekommen. Hier der beweis:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saxil (14. Juli 2010)

sry internat spackt wegen der installation. deswegen der doppelpost


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Scheint ne kleine vorwelle zu sein



Könnte denn irgendeiner beweisen, dass er einen Inv bekommen hat? Ich habe nur gelesen "Juhu haben einen", es gab kein Screen oder sonst was.


----------



## ben2k (14. Juli 2010)

Saxil schrieb:


> Hab grad ne einladung zur Beta bekommen. Hier der beweis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du gefällst mir =D Hast FuityLoops =D


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> aso und btw ja Blizzard verschickt mehrere 100 oder 1000 Mails auf einmal. Weil es beim SUpport auch so läuft bevor Emails rausgehen werden die gesammelt und aller 5 min verschickt. Sprich 100-XXXX sammeln -> Senden
> ergo verschicken Sie auch 100% alle Mails gleichzeitig.



Stimmt nich, kommen nach und nach, bei wotlk hatte mein Kumpel seinen key um 8 uhr morgens und ich am selben tag um 18 uhr


----------



## serius1607 (14. Juli 2010)

Saxil schrieb:


> Hab grad ne einladung zur Beta bekommen. Hier der beweis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GZ ;(


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

da oben haste. Jedoch ist es nicht die Hauptwelle wie geschon gesagt^^

Wobei sie ne richtige welle ja nicht angekündigt haben nur "invites" aber ne welle..naja we will see hab 5 ACcs in der Verlosung einen davon erwisches zu 100% mal sehn was die andern 4 sagen^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich warte auf die News bei Buffed. Also was ist das jetzt die richtige Welle oder ne Vorwelle?


----------



## Nightmear (14. Juli 2010)

wer schonmal lust hat n'bissle vorzuhypen:

http://www.wowtal.com/# die neuen Talentbäume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG Night


----------



## Flowersun (14. Juli 2010)

Ich lass grad meine Wut an meinem Ventilator aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich darf mich ja nich für die Beta anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin ja minderjährig bla bla bla... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Total nerivg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> da oben haste. Jedoch ist es nicht die Hauptwelle wie geschon gesagt^^
> 
> Wobei sie ne richtige welle ja nicht angekündigt haben nur "invites" aber ne welle..naja we will see hab 5 ACcs in der Verlosung einen davon erwisches zu 100% mal sehn was die andern 4 sagen^^



Ist das nur einen Vermutung, dass es nicht die Hauptwelle ist?


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn Blizzard Postet es ist ne welle dann ist es eine ansonsten nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (14. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> €: ma was anders.... was macht ihr eigendlich, dass bei euch die " F5 "-Taste nicht den Geist aufgibt? meine fängt schon langsam an schreiend davon zu rennen......



ich warte auch, bin auf arbeit. hab Firefox laufen, mit Tabmix Plus, da ist ne Automatische Reload Funktion drin, die auf 1x min eingestellt... da brauch ich meine F5 taste gar net ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Wir wissen es nicht, da immoment 400 Leute diesen Thread lesen und bis jetzt 6-7 Leute gesagt haben ich hab nen key siehts mir nach ner Vorwelle aus, denke die große kommt heute oder die woche noch


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard Postet es ist ne welle dann ist es eine ansonsten nicht^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst du echt, sie posten bei jeder neuen Welle, dass sie raus ist?


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Wieso darfst du als Minderjähriger dich nicht anmelden?

/EDIT


Habe 4 BNETs , 5 wow Accounts von 05-2009 alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe ich habe glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (14. Juli 2010)

warum sollte es vorwellen geben?^^, wiei sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn du Minderjährig bist darfst du dir nichma nen Bnet Account erstellen


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> warum sollte es vorwellen geben?^^, wiei sinnfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt mir auch so vor. Ich glaube, dass sind nur Vermutungen.


----------



## x123 (14. Juli 2010)

Aus welchem Grund sollte Blizz erst eine kleine, dann eine große Welle Betakeys rausbringen? Idiotisch wäre das 
Sobald die ersten ihre Invites haben, kann man davon ausgehen, dass alle ihre Invites haben. (Selbst wenn man glaubt, einen Betainvite mehr als andere verdient zu haben  )

Ich selbst hab' keinen bekommen, also abwarten bis nächste Woche und Tee trinken (wird ja bei diesem Wetter sogar empfohlen^^).

PS: Der  - Smiley ist mal voll am Thema vorbei, bzw. das Bild voll unpassend (sieht so negativ aus obwohl es ja positiv/ironisch/je nach Gelegenheit aussehen soll), weswegen ich immer Smileys deaktiviere.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Leute es nutzt nichts wenn ihr eure Tastatur vergwaltigt und immer F5 Drückt.



Abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Jap, meine ich auch. @x123


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wartet mal den Tag ab, kommen noch mehr invites


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Sry wegen dem Spam, Buffed laggt Mittwochs immer so schlimm...


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Sry wegen dem Spam, Buffed laggt Mittwochs immer so schlimm...


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Sry wegen dem Spam, Buffed laggt Mittwochs immer so schlimm...


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Sry wegen dem Spam, Buffed laggt Mittwochs immer so schlimm...


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Sry wegen dem Spam, Buffed laggt Mittwochs immer so schlimm...


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte Blizz erst eine kleine, dann eine große Welle Betakeys rausbringen? Idiotisch wäre das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein,die Invites werden den ganzen Tag über verschickt.
Die verschicken die Invites manuell.Die können ja die 67434737474 Invites nicht alle aufeinmal verschicken.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Jetzt wartet mal den Tag ab, kommen noch mehr invites



Woher willst du denn das wissen?


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn das wissen?




War letzte Woche meines Wissens nach genau so.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Nein,die Invites werden den ganzen Tag über verschickt.
> Die verschicken die Invites manuell.Die können ja die 67434737474 Invites nicht alle aufeinmal verschicken.



Is immer so gewesen und war es bei der ersten Beta welle auch


----------



## Maireen (14. Juli 2010)

Wann kommt die Flut?! *summ*

Ich drück allen die Daumen, ich spiel zwar schon seit '05, hatte aber auch noch nie das Glück.


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn das wissen?



Weil die nicht alle 243434 Invites auf einmal verschicken können.


----------



## x123 (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Sry wegen dem Spam, Buffed laggt Mittwochs immer so schlimm...



Da hilft nur: Nur ein einziges mal auf den 'Antwort' Button zu klicken, weil jedes weitere mal draufklicken = eine Antwort mehr. Auch wenns laggt, zur Not halt ne Minute warten


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Nein,die Invites werden den ganzen Tag über verschickt.
> Die verschicken die Invites manuell.Die können ja die 67434737474 Invites nicht alle aufeinmal verschicken.



Genau das isses was ich meine, die schiken die invites manuell raus


----------



## Sinstra (14. Juli 2010)

Und da hier eh nur jeder rumheult das er keinen Inv. hat oder die nächsten 20 Posts die Frage kommt wann die nächste Welle da ist kann man hier auch schließen. Wenn es soweit ist kriegt ihr schon eine Freischaltung (Jeden Tag in die Acc. Verwaltung gucken bringt genau soviel wie einen Thread erstellen.) Und wenn ihr nichts kriegen solltet wartet halt bis Cataclysm fertig ist dann macht n bissl was im Reallife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TesterTwo (14. Juli 2010)

So. Jeder bekommt eine Einladung zur Beta und wenn dann das Addon rauskommt, kauft es niemand, weil jeder den Content schon durchgespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

bin dem guten Rat mal gefolgt und hab mir das Tab Tool geholt . Mal sehn wenn ich nach hause fahre das ich mal rein schau. BlizzCon User sind ja 100% in der 2. Welle dabei. Und bis jetzt hat noch keiner ein Key bekomm aus der BlizzCon?

Ergo denk ich einfach mal nicht das das die Hauptwelle ist. Die schicken jeden Tag keys raus nicht nur heute. Bloß heute fällts mehr auf weil alle denken das eine Welle kommt <3


----------



## Senklor (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AzUgYSEVWvM


Ein neuer klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnerung an die WM '10 :>

DAMN! Sollte eigtl in den Mittwochs FRED ^^


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

also ich denke mal , die haben Systeme die , die leute auswählen!

diesen account sich anschauen dartum , system infos , aktivität etc dann werden leute die in den kritikieren passen invitet aber nicht per Hand , oder glaubt ihr Ghostcrowler hat 2 Buttons einen : Invite einen : Not Invite 

??


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich warte einfach die News bei Buffed ab, denn es nervt total jeder sagt was anderes also wayne.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> also ich denke mal , die haben Systeme die , die leute auswählen!
> 
> diesen account sich anschauen dartum , system infos , aktivität etc dann werden leute die in den kritikieren passen invitet aber nicht per Hand , oder glaubt ihr Ghostcrowler hat 2 Buttons einen : Invite einen : Not Invite
> 
> ??



letzte woche haben sies in nem bluepost gesagt, dass es manuell verschickt wird und die "keys" dann nach und nach im laufe des tages kommen.... 

und bei mmo-champ reden sie auch davon, dass es letzte woche sogar 48 stunden gedauert hätte bis alles raus war


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Weil Ghostcrawler ja der einzige is der bei Blizzard arbeitet


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Dann gucke ich wohl um 00:00 nochmal dann kann ich mir sicher sein.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (14. Juli 2010)

> Sry wegen dem Spam, Buffed laggt Mittwochs immer so schlimm...





Dâmokles1990 schrieb:


> Dann klickt man halt nur 1 mal auf antworten und wartet.....



Schon aufgefallen das keiner seiner Beiträge editiert ist? Er hat das mit purer böser Absicht gemacht!

Und an die Leute die einfach nicht warten können: Es gibt auf Ebay Accounts die zugang zur Beta haben.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn dnan musst du 0.00 US Zeit schaun sprich morgen früh um 9^^


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Dann gucke ich wohl um 00:00 nochmal dann kann ich mir sicher sein.



Fakt ist,
1. Die 2. Welle ist in vollem Gange
2. Die Invites werden wahrscheinlich noch über den ganzen Tag/Woche verteilt.

Warum wollt ihr immer offizielle Statements? 

Wer sich den Thread durchliest wird sicher 20+ screens sehen


----------



## Re4liTy (14. Juli 2010)

mich interessiert ob die die heute schon einen bekommen haben, auch ne mail gekrigt haben


----------



## Chiary (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> also ich denke mal , die haben Systeme die , die leute auswählen!
> 
> diesen account sich anschauen dartum , system infos , aktivität etc dann werden leute die in den kritikieren passen invitet aber nicht per Hand , oder glaubt ihr Ghostcrowler hat 2 Buttons einen : Invite einen : Not Invite
> 
> ??


Allein die Vorstellung wie die Geisterkrabbe am PC sitzt, Buzzer links, Buzzer rechts.
"Hmm, yes" !BUZZ! "Hmm, no, to lame" !BUZZ!
Und das für jeden bei der Beta angemeldeten Account....

Wir haben in unserem Haushalt 6 WoW Accounts, alle WotLK aktiviert, aktiv und auch gespielt... ( man beachte bitte das Wort "Haushalt", nicht ich allein! ) da sollte mindestens eine Betafreischaltung drin sein ^^ und wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Zu WotLK wars einfach geil mit der kompletten Gilde im Nachtverkauf am Saturn zu stehen ( kurzerhand unser Gildentreffen am Releasetermin geplant und umgesetzt ), dann ab in die Halle wo unsere PCs standen, istallieren und gemeinsam loszockeln und NIEMAND von uns wusste was auf uns zukommt, denn keiner hat Beta gezockt ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Fakt ist,
> 1. Die 2. Welle ist in vollem Gange
> 2. Die Invites werden wahrscheinlich noch über den ganzen Tag/Woche verteilt.
> 
> ...



Genau das versuch ich die ganze zeit zu sagen, aber es versteht ja niemand, weil alle denken die gehen alle 10984298374127348923174 invites inner minute raus


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> mich interessiert ob die die heute schon einen bekommen haben, auch ne mail gekrigt haben



Nein, man bekommt keine Email.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Lau Blizzard soll man ja ne Email bekommen das man in der Beta is


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Lau Blizzard soll man ja ne Email bekommen das man in der Beta is




Ich habe keine Email bekommen, Buffed auch nicht


----------



## Kiffat (14. Juli 2010)

Alle für die die es nicht erwarten können nen Beta Invite zu bekommen:

Das hier ist der aktuelle Talente Baum für alle klassen: http://www.wowtal.com/#


----------



## cabcola2 (14. Juli 2010)

also als antwort auf meine emails habe ich die antwort jedes mal bekommen das blizzard kein einfluss auf die auswahl hat und es komplett per zufall entschieden wird wer den invite bekommt also unter denen die sich angemeldet haben 

aber hat wer nen plan wieviel % der spieler nen invite bekommen ?!?


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Buffed selbst hat bis heute noch keine Email bekomm soweit ich weis =/


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

cabcola2 schrieb:


> also als antwort auf meine emails habe ich die antwort jedes mal bekommen das blizzard kein einfluss auf die auswahl hat und es komplett per zufall entschieden wird wer den invite bekommt also unter denen die sich angemeldet haben
> 
> aber hat wer nen plan wieviel % der spieler nen invite bekommen ?!?



Wer soll das schon wissen


----------



## M18 (14. Juli 2010)

cabcola2 schrieb:


> also als antwort auf meine emails habe ich die antwort jedes mal bekommen das blizzard kein einfluss auf die auswahl hat und es komplett per zufall entschieden wird wer den invite bekommt also unter denen die sich angemeldet haben
> 
> aber hat wer nen plan wieviel % der spieler nen invite bekommen ?!?



ja - involvierte blizz mitarbeiter


----------



## cabcola2 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Wer soll das schon wissen



vielleicht jemand der es in einem blue post gelesen hat den ich odder mehrer hier nicht gesehen haben ? weiß ja nich wo es gesagt wurde oder nicht...


----------



## Seridan (14. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch nen Betainvhaaitt haben!!1!1!!einseinself
Blizzard giev meinen Account frei..*RotzundWasserheul*


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

cabcola2 schrieb:


> vielleicht jemand der es in einem blue post gelesen hat den ich odder mehrer hier nicht gesehen haben ? weiß ja nich wo es gesagt wurde oder nicht...



Blizzard hat sowas noch nie rausgegeben


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Invites kommen im verlauf des Tages, IMMERNOCH!


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

mich wundert immerhin das weder Buffed noch MMO Champion was geschrieben hat das die welle aktiv ist. 
Weil die wissen es immer als 1. bevor "wir" es wissen. Wir könn einfach nur Spekulieren ob die Welle läuft gerade oder nicht


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> mich wundert immerhin das weder Buffed noch MMO Champion was geschrieben hat das die welle aktiv ist.
> Weil die wissen es immer als 1. bevor "wir" es wissen. Wir könn einfach nur Spekulieren ob die Welle läuft gerade oder nicht



Wie würdest du es nennen wenn plötzlich Leute freigeschalten werden?^^


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Juli 2010)

Bin eben auf meinem Bnet-Account gewesen und siehe da, da ist doch tatsächlich nach all den Jahren des Hoffens 
unter meinem Original Account ein weiterer Button *WOW1*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Was wir denke ich mal wissen ist das immoment einige Keys verteilt werden


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn die neue Welle wirglich aktiv were , dann würde ich , buffed , gamona und alle offizielen Fansites eine Email von Blizzard bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (14. Juli 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Bin eben auf meinem Bnet-Account gewesen und siehe da, da ist doch tatsächlich nach all den Jahren des Hoffens
> unter meinem Original Account ein weiterer Button *WOW1*.
> 
> 
> ...



Den hab ich auch, darauf klicken und sehen das der "PTR" down ist^^


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

> Wie würdest du es nennen wenn plötzlich Leute freigeschalten werden?^^



Zufall? vielleicht haben 70% von denen in den letzten paar tagen nich mehr in ihren account geschaut?


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Bin eben auf meinem Bnet-Account gewesen und siehe da, da ist doch tatsächlich nach all den Jahren des Hoffens 
unter meinem Original Account ein weiterer Button *WOW1*.


Komisch? , bei der Zweiten Welle steht da aber WOW2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrco (14. Juli 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Bin eben auf meinem Bnet-Account gewesen und siehe da, da ist doch tatsächlich nach all den Jahren des Hoffens
> unter meinem Original Account ein weiterer Button *WOW1*.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist es auch der Cataclysm Acc? ich meine ist Deathwing drauf abgebildet oder das wotlk zeichen?


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Dâmokles1990 schrieb:


> Zufall? vielleicht haben 70% von denen in den letzten paar tagen nich mehr in ihren account geschaut?



Ich hab gestern reingeschaut und siehe da: Nichts


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Es werden jeden Tag invites geschickt. ERgo ist das heute nix besonderes das Invites geschickt werden. 
Es ist halt einfach nur die Aufmerksamkeit die heute darauf gerichtet ist. Würden wir ein thread aufmachen mit Final Fantasy 14 Beta wäre es genauso <3


----------



## Kiffat (14. Juli 2010)

Syrco schrieb:


> Ist es auch der Cataclysm Acc? ich meine ist Deathwing drauf abgebildet oder das wotlk zeichen?



Der Lutschkönig ist darauf abgebildet ;D


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Bin eben auf meinem Bnet-Account gewesen und siehe da, da ist doch tatsächlich nach all den Jahren des Hoffens
> unter meinem Original Account ein weiterer Button *WOW1*.
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, es steht nur WoW2 wenn man schon ein WoW1 hat durch einen Testacc oder so.


----------



## Syrco (14. Juli 2010)

Kiffat schrieb:


> Der Lutschkönig ist darauf abgebildet ;D



Das ist ein PTR acc und kein Cata acc tut mir leid


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Mal sehn wie Hoch die Chance ist mit SC2 Beta eingeladen u werden^^ . Theoretisch müssten es durch den BlizzCon key ja trozdem 100% sein <3



we will see /afk Mittag Essen


----------



## Kiffat (14. Juli 2010)

Hab noch ne kleine Info: Gestern betrug die wartezeit um nen "original" char zu kopieren 1 stunde, heute 3

Vorgefertigte brauchten gestern 11 stunden, heute einen tag

/spekulation on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

EHM alle accounts von mir 5 bnets...haben eine sc2 beta einladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie fast jeder in de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> EHM alle accounts von mir 5 bnets...haben eine sc2 beta einladung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne ich hab ned sc2 beta bekommen obwohl acc aktiv ist


----------



## Asunis (14. Juli 2010)

Man nur durch das lesen hier bin ich seit heute auch so verrückt wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal schaun ob ich noch einen bekomme... 

und wer braucht den bitte sc2 beta.. kommt ja schließlich bald die full raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> EHM alle accounts von mir 5 bnets...haben eine sc2 beta einladung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

hab uch eine bekommen aber net gespielt


----------



## Syrco (14. Juli 2010)

Denkt ihr ich habe ne Chanze nen Beta Invite zu bekommen wenn mein acc schon seit ca 1 Monat inaktiv ist?


----------



## mcgeehb (14. Juli 2010)

was für ein geheule wegen der beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



" Der World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Betatest ist jetzt live und wir haben begonnen, Einladungen an ausgewählte Teilnehmer zu versenden! *Im Laufe der Beta werden wir Woche für Woche* neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Spieletester hinzufügen. Um euch für Betatests von Blizzard Entertainment anzumelden, müsst ihr in der Battle.net-Accountverwaltung über die Betaprofil-Einstellungen in der Sektion "Meine Spiele verwalten" ein Betaprofil erstellen.

 Bitte beachtet, dass über das Anmeldesystem ausgewählte Spieler *keine Beta-Keys* erhalten. *Stattdessen wird euer Account automatisch geflagged* *und ihr erhaltet eine E-Mail*. Loggt euch einfach in euren Account im Battle.net ein, schaut ob ihr eine Beta-Willkommens-Nachricht erhalten habt und prüft, ob euch in der Sektion "Meine Spiele verwalten" der Betaclient zum Download zur Verfügung steht. "

--- ist noch nichts geflaggt ....noch keine mail von blizz ??? ...also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hab uch eine bekommen aber net gespielt




Oh oh.....


----------



## Syrco (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hab uch eine bekommen aber net gespielt



Oh zu schade für den invite


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Scheint wohl so als ob die große Welle jetzt vorbei ist keiner hat mehr in nen Inv bekommen.^^


----------



## Néstron15 (14. Juli 2010)

ich wurd freigeschaltet und habe keine mail bekommen


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Juli 2010)

Syrco schrieb:


> Ist es auch der Cataclysm Acc? ich meine ist Deathwing drauf abgebildet oder das wotlk zeichen?



hm, komme gerade nicht aufd die Seite, aber ich glaube, da war WOTLK drauf...Schade -_-
Naja, noch ist nicht alles verschickt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (14. Juli 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, komme gerade nicht aufd die Seite, aber ich glaube, da war WOTLK drauf...Schade -_-
> Naja, noch ist nicht alles verschickt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I Hope so =/


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Leute wenn sie da sind , sind sie da!

Werbung undso:

www.livestream.com/cataclysmalphalive

& 

http://78.46.102.215/catalyst-news/forum.php


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

niemand der freigeschalten wurde hat ne email bekommen (ich auch nich)

muss blizz wohl vergessen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ^k (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> niemand der freigeschalten wurde hat ne email bekommen (ich auch nich)
> 
> muss blizz wohl vergessen haben
> 
> ...



Wurde bei der ersten und auch nun bei der zweiten Welle nicht gemacht.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Wurde bei der ersten und auch nun bei der zweiten Welle nicht gemacht.



jo sag ich ja, nur weils immernoch leute gibt, die das gegenteil glauben


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> jo sag ich ja, nur weils immernoch leute gibt, die das gegenteil glauben



Es gibt leute die behaupten sie haben NACH DER FREISCHALTUNG noch ne Mail geriegt.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Nunja wir werden sehen ob es noch Freischaltungen gibt.^^ Vllt , vllt aber auch nicht.


----------



## Nuhramon (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab heute einen Invite bekommen.

Naja,  ich habe den Account zum 16. Juli gekündigt, werde also definitiv nicht dran teilnehmen. 

 Schade für die anderen, aber Blizzard scheint die Invites einfach wahllos zu verschicken.

Nun werde ich den Account wohl an einen Fulltime Wowler verschenken müssen, damit der Inv wenigstens ein bisschen Sinn hat. 

Verkaufen darf man den Acc ja nicht , oder? :-/


----------



## Nightmear (14. Juli 2010)

dürfen ist das eine :/


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

dürfen ja, aber der andere dürfte ihn nich nutzen^^ da das dann Acc Sharing wäre


----------



## Rise Above (14. Juli 2010)

Leider darf man das nicht verkaufen, nein. 

Das Problem mit dem Account verkaufen ist, dass das gegen Blizzards EULA (End User License Agreement) verstößt.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

solang man die Klausel drinne hat ist es nicht verboten das man seine Leistung verkauft.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Schon wieder einer einen Inv bekommen, der ihn nicht braucht. -.- Aber egal, ich denke ich muss wohl auf die nächste Welle hoffen.


----------



## Nightmear (14. Juli 2010)

naja ob das bei der beta der gleiche fall ist wage ich zu bezweifeln ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Ist ja noch nicht vorbei die Invite welle (:


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ist ja noch nicht vorbei die Invite welle (:



Hmm, ich hoffe mal, obwohl, dass nur Spekulationen sind.


----------



## serius1607 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Schon wieder einer einen Inv bekommen, der ihn nicht braucht. -.- Aber egal, ich denke ich muss wohl auf die nächste Welle hoffen.



ich hasse solche die sich anmelden dann nen inv bekommen und nix damit anzufangen haben ..


----------



## Nightmear (14. Juli 2010)

ich hoffs mal^^
ich bin so gierig nach Cata, Wotlk war einfach mal so abgründig schlecht... (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Ich komm leider in meine andern 4 accs atm nicht rein um Nachzusehn =( Da ich Depp mein Iphone resetet habe und dabei der AUthenticator futsch gegangen ist *g*


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Ich komm leider in meine andern 4 accs atm nicht rein um Nachzusehn =( Da ich Depp mein Iphone resetet habe und dabei der AUthenticator futsch gegangen ist *g*



Und in deinen 100 % Account?


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Ist nix ergo ist die Welle noch nicht abgeschlossen. Wie gesagt es wurde versichert das in der 2. Welle ALLE BlizzCon user zu 100% eingeladen werden <3


----------



## Yumyko (14. Juli 2010)

was meinst du mit blizzcon user, die die dort waren oder auch die die den Livestream gesehen haben?


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

mhh 2. welle da alle paar mins realmserver down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich wollt nur lvl krams von og aus schicken :/


----------



## Chiary (14. Juli 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Ich hab heute einen Invite bekommen.
> 
> Naja,  ich habe den Account zum 16. Juli gekündigt, werde also definitiv nicht dran teilnehmen.
> 
> ...


Du darfst alles, du darfst Dich nur nicht erwischen lassen^^
bzw derjenige der anschliessend deinen Acc spielt nicht.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Leute mit "fremden" Accounts unterwegs sind.
Sei es der alte Account von der Freundin, von nem Kumpel, weiss der Geier.

Mein Männe spielt auch auf nem alten Account von mir.
Sollte es mal, Gott bewahre, zu einer Trennung kommen, wird er auch weiterhin mit diesem Account spielen.
Kräht doch kein Hahn nach, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Ich hab heute einen Invite bekommen.
> 
> Naja, ich habe den Account zum 16. Juli gekündigt, werde also definitiv nicht dran teilnehmen.
> 
> ...



Will haben -.-


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Wer nen Beta-Inv hat und nicht spielt kann ihn ja mit mir Sharen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Die die 2008 da waren. (:

BlizzCon Keycard for a future Blizzard Entertainment Game

Bestätigt wurde das es für Cataclysm geht. Wenn man sich nur fürs Warcraft Universum angemeldet hat (:

Und laut 100? Telefon Aussagen ist in der 2. Welle der Invite sicher. Glaub im moment aber nicht mehr dran.
Naja im notfall ruf ich an (:


----------



## serius1607 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> mhh 2. welle da alle paar mins realmserver down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



juhu


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Wer unbedingt nen Key Will kann sich den ja auf Ebay kaufen mehr als 200 Euro kost der eh nicht.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> juhu


naja das gilt grad für og/durutar ka wo es noch so is und in dala kann ich mich nichma einloggen^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Yumyko schrieb:


> was meinst du mit blizzcon user, die die dort waren oder auch die die den Livestream gesehen haben?



Die die nen key zum eingeben bekommen habe, ich behaupte mal dort, denn wenn du dank livestream nen key hättest würdeste net fragen^^


----------



## serius1607 (14. Juli 2010)

ich habe nen beta zugriff 





















Nicht!


----------



## Doonna (14. Juli 2010)

Hab heute Beta Invite zugeschickt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad am Downloade.


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

War wieder nicht dabei..Die News-Page und nen Live Stream umsonst eingerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> Hab heute Beta Invite zugeschickt bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich schon könnte soofort los legen^^ geb ma daten xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Wer unbedingt nen Key Will kann sich den ja auf Ebay kaufen mehr als 200 Euro kost der eh nicht.



Schonmal nachgesehen, 300-600 Euro.

Ruf doch mal da an, damit du gewissheit hast und wir anderen natürlich auch. ^^


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

bloß weil da 300 euro steht heist das nicht das er für 300 verkauft wird (:
nur so als tipp Ebay ist ne HANDELS Platform


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> bloß weil da 300 euro steht heist das nicht das er für 300 verkauft wird (:
> nur so als tipp Ebay ist ne HANDELS Platform



99% der Käufer sind eh Kinder,die das Geld von ihren Eltern sowieso in den Po geblasen kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber naja,da warte ich lieber bis ich irgendwann den Account von jemand anders benutzen kann den ich kenne,als dass ich 300€ ausgebe!


----------



## Detela (14. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> Hab heute Beta Invite zugeschickt bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



super ey ich schonwieder nicht -.-*


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> bloß weil da 300 euro steht heist das nicht das er für 300 verkauft wird (:
> nur so als tipp Ebay ist ne HANDELS Platform



Eben nur weil im AH nen Kupferbarren manchmal (ein einzelner) 3000g kostet heißt das net das er gekauft wird, vllt nur ausversehen^^ (es gibt ja echt leute die stellen ihre sachen sod reist teuer rein weil sie hoffn jemand verdrückt sich^^


----------



## Cooko (14. Juli 2010)

uhhh ich glaub ich hab einen gekriegt *__________* zumindest lad ich grade den beta client runte rund installierre <3 <3<3


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

btw bei der Hotline kommt man mal wieder net durch. Irgendwelche..... blockieren die Leitung mal wieder... tss eh wenn man mal was wichtiges brauch....


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> btw bei der Hotline kommt man mal wieder net durch. Irgendwelche..... blockieren die Leitung mal wieder... tss eh wenn man mal was wichtiges brauch....



Sag bescheid wenn du durch bist.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (14. Juli 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Ich hab heute einen Invite bekommen.
> 
> Naja, ich habe den Account zum 16. Juli gekündigt, werde also definitiv nicht dran teilnehmen.
> 
> ...



Das verstößt nur gegen die Spielrichtlinien deshalb kann Blizzard dir nichts tun außer den account zu sperren.

Btw: Ein Account mit 0 Characteren aber einem Beta zugang ist atm um die 300 Euro wert wennd du da jetzt noch gute Charcatere drauf hast wirds deutlich mehr, ich würd den verkaufen.!


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

nen garantierter zugang kostet genau 150 euro ...soviel dazu^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Das verstößt nur gegen die Spielrichtlinien deshalb kann Blizzard dir nichts tun außer den account zu sperren.
> 
> Btw: Ein Account mit 0 Characteren aber einem Beta zugang ist atm um die 300 Euro wert wennd du da jetzt noch gute Charcatere drauf hast wirds deutlich mehr, ich würd den verkaufen.!



Leute wie oft noc das er 300 euro kostet heißt net das es wer kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genaui wien flug ins all 40 Millionen kosten (oder? XD)


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> nen garantierter zugang kostet genau 150 euro ...soviel dazu^^



Aha und wo?

Nein ich werde ihn nicht kaufen, bin nur neugierig


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

ha mit ner Tastenkombination kann man sich in die Warteschlange hängen xD


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Aha und wo?



Aldi vorne an der kasse, must nachfragen, keine tabbak, aeh Key ausgabe an Jugendliche :O


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> ha mit ner Tastenkombination kann man sich in die Warteschlange hängen xD



Sag bescheid, wenn du dran bist.^^ Frag auch ob noch Invs verteilt werden.^^


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Ich mag auch Beta spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Loginserver vom Betarealm ausgelastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keridos (14. Juli 2010)

Wer eine Beta freischaltung nicht nutzt braucht sich nur bei mir zu melden...
Möchte unbedingt an der Beta teilnehmen.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Leute wie oft noc das er 300 euro kostet heißt net das es wer kauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja aber Autkionen mit 18 Geboten und einem aktuellen Gebot von 465 Euro sprechen für sich wenn die Auktion noch 1 Tag und 12 Stunden geht ...


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Loginserver vom Betarealm ausgelastet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eu server eh down weil on of on of usw ka obs wieder funzt^^ erstma schlnes chilli reinknallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;: alle server down^^


----------



## vionetic (14. Juli 2010)

da kann man nur hoffen. wäre gerne dabei...


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> ha mit ner Tastenkombination kann man sich in die Warteschlange hängen xD



Bist du schon durch gekommen? ^^


----------



## Seridan (14. Juli 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen Betainvhaaitt haben!!1!1!!einseinself
> Blizzard giev meinen Account frei..*RotzundWasserheul*




Wie ich vorhin schon gepostet hatte, hier nochmal und immer noch keine Freischaltung


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> eu server eh down weil on of on of usw ka obs wieder funzt^^ erstma schlnes chilli reinknallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt doch nur einen betarealm?


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> gibt doch nur einen betarealm?



erm ne ^^
http://www.imagebana...1410_141950.jpg
spielen kannst auf allen nur chars kopiern nich geht nur EU^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Kommen jetzt eig. noch Invs oder wars das?


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> gibt doch nur einen betarealm?



nein soweit ich weiß gibt es immer einen für pvp und pve so wie auf testrealm aber ich weiß es auch nich genau war noch nie auf den beta-realms


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Kommen jetzt eig. noch Invs oder wars das?




Ne das wars ....




















NOT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> erm ne ^^
> http://www.imagebana...1410_141950.jpg
> spielen kannst auf allen nur chars kopiern nich geht nur EU^^



ok danke.

ausgerechnet jetzt müssen sie down sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Kommen jetzt eig. noch Invs oder wars das?



Bei der ersten Welle gings auch über den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy sind die oft down?


----------



## Astros (14. Juli 2010)

Einfach abwarten und Däumchen drehen :O


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Astros schrieb:


> Einfach abwarten und Däumchen drehen :O



oder tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Delröy sind die oft down?



alle 2 min^^


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

*pfeif*

Geheiminfo gelöscht <3


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> alle 2 min^^



hoffentlich nur heute so ...


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Welle gings auch über den ganzen Tag.



Wirklich? Kam mir allerdings nicht so vor.^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> *pfeif*
> 
> Geheiminfo gelöscht <3



Aha und kommen heute noch mehr Invs?


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> hoffentlich nur heute so ...



ich hoffe auch, so wie es nun is sollte man lieber raus gehen sich in der sonne braten denn spielen is nicht möglich


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Doch,haben sie ja erwähnt..Nur weil sie sagen "2. Welle ist raus" heißt es nicht das sofort alle Accounts geflaggt werden..Das dauert etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Doch,haben sie ja erwähnt..Nur weil sie sagen "2. Welle ist raus" heißt es nicht das sofort alle Accounts geflaggt werden..Das dauert etwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hasse von Blizzard, dass sie nie ein klares Statement geben. -.-

Um das nochmal klar zustellen, also es dauert eine Zeit bis alle, die einen mit dieser Welle bekommen sollen diesen haben.


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Blizzard ist böse!


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Blizzard ist böse!



Not, weil ich geflagged bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen ob heute noch welche komm ich weis nur wie ich meinen Account mit BlizzCon key freischalten kann.
Allerdings dauert das auch wieder 3 tage *.X


----------



## Muy87 (14. Juli 2010)

wie, soll das heißen dass man noch ne chance hat heute nen invite zu kreigen?


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Muy87 schrieb:


> wie, soll das heißen dass man noch ne chance hat heute nen invite zu kreigen?



Denke ich nicht, obwohl das noch welche behaupten.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Muy87 schrieb:


> wie, soll das heißen dass man noch ne chance hat heute nen invite zu kreigen?



ich hab das gefühl keiner liest auch nur 2 post vorher^^


----------



## Lyceana (14. Juli 2010)

Wie erfährt man noch gleich ob man geflaggt ist? Hab das irgendwo mal gelesen aber wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Wie erfährt man noch gleich ob man geflaggt ist? Hab das irgendwo mal gelesen aber wieder vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In deinem Battle.net Account erscheint, ein Bild mit Deathwing drauf.


----------



## Lyceana (14. Juli 2010)

In deinem Battle.net Account erscheint, ein Bild mit Deathwing drauf.

Das weiss ich , aber man konnte das auch auf irgend eine andere Art erfahren, irgendwas mit einer Realmlist soweit ich mich erinnere. Nur keine Ahnung was und wie und wo genau. ^^


----------



## Elemental (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe heute, als ich den Post hier gesehen habe in Bnet geguckt und siehe da ein CataBeta Icon. Lade gerade fleißig Patches... (bin jetzt bei 5g overall)


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Not, weil ich geflagged bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben, und ich behaupte mal du sppielst erst seid nem jahr.. oder das ist schon deine 3te Beta warst schon bei bc und wotlk dabei (fairness exisiert bei blizz net)^^


----------



## Astros (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Eben, und ich behaupte mal du sppielst erst seid nem jahr.. oder das ist schon deine 3te Beta warst schon bei bc und wotlk dabei (fairness exisiert bei blizz net)^^



Es gibt Fairness? Das ist nur ein Gerücht !


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> In deinem Battle.net Account erscheint, ein Bild mit Deathwing drauf.
> 
> Das weiss ich , aber man konnte das auch auf irgend eine andere Art erfahren, irgendwas mit einer Realmlist soweit ich mich erinnere. Nur keine Ahnung was und wie und wo genau. ^^



Die Realmllist ist Logischerweise bei Cata beta ne andere als die Normale, doch damit kannste net rausfinden ob du teilnehmen darfst, denn du brauchst ja überhaupt den betaclient, und an den kommste auch ohne invite (hab kein inv aba betaclient) vollgepatched mit den 20gb oder wieviel das sind (kb nachzusehen^^)


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Wann startet die Open Beta?


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich gerad über ne Beta nachgedacht und mich gefragt, wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an? Alles ist unfertig man muss Fehler suchen, bei Release hat man keine Spannung mehr, geile Ingame-Sequenzen fehlen. Also wer will sich eig sowas antun?


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wann startet die Open Beta?



Bei nem Spiel wie WoW gibts keine Open Beta, da die Massen die mitspielen wollten eh zu viel wären für die server. Es gab nochnie ne Open Beta bei WoW (oder?XD) Ich hab da nie was mitgekriegt halts einfach für unfug bei WoW




Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich gerad über ne Beta nachgedacht und mich gefragt, wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an? Alles ist unfertig man muss Fehler suchen, bei Release hat man keine Spannung mehr, geile Ingame-Sequenzen fehlen. Also wer will sich eig sowas antun?



Ich. Du auch. Viele andere. Soschauts aus.




Astros schrieb:


> Es gibt Fairness? Das ist nur ein Gerücht !




Sagte ich doch Gerade, augen auf im Straßen- und Foren - verkehr.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wann startet die Open Beta?



gar nicht. Das passiert nur beim Release von Spielen und nicht von Erweiterungen.


----------



## Chiary (14. Juli 2010)

@ WoWler Du?!


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin erleichtert das BlizzCon user doch key bekomm


----------



## Lyceana (14. Juli 2010)

Alles klar, dann hab ich mir irgendwann mal einfach verlesen, und das eine Fehlbehautpung oder gar nur Spaß. Danke für die Erläuterung(en) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich gerad über ne Beta nachgedacht und mich gefragt, wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an? Alles ist unfertig man muss Fehler suchen, bei Release hat man keine Spannung mehr, geile Ingame-Sequenzen fehlen. Also wer will sich eig sowas antun?


Irgendwie haste schon recht, aber die neugierde ist leider ein zu großer feind, ich kann einfach nicht wiederstehen!


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> Irgendwie haste schon recht, aber die neugierde ist leider ein zu großer feind, ich kann einfach nicht wiederstehen!



Du wirst es aber beim Release bereuren glaube mir.


----------



## Outlawzfinest (14. Juli 2010)

Ja mich langweilt das auch dickste. Ich spiele schon seit relaese usw und hab noch nie nen Inv bekommen für ne beta. Das ist echt ärgerlich dass ich nie Glück habe bei sowas. Naja wer weiß vielleicht kommt ja noch was, aber meine Hoffnung schwindet mit jeder weiteren halben h die ins Land zieht. Wenn jemand mir einen Zugang geben möchte wäre ich nicht abgeneigt logischerweise. Ansonsten wünsch ich allen die auch sehnsüchtig auf eine freischaltung warten viel glück.


----------



## Outlawzfinest (14. Juli 2010)

Ja mich langweilt das auch dickste. Ich spiele schon seit relaese usw und hab noch nie nen Inv bekommen für ne beta. Das ist echt ärgerlich dass ich nie Glück habe bei sowas. Naja wer weiß vielleicht kommt ja noch was, aber meine Hoffnung schwindet mit jeder weiteren halben h die ins Land zieht. Wenn jemand mir einen Zugang geben möchte wäre ich nicht abgeneigt logischerweise. Ansonsten wünsch ich allen die auch sehnsüchtig auf eine freischaltung warten viel glück.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Bei nem Spiel wie WoW gibts keine Open Beta, da die Massen die mitspielen wollten eh zu viel wären für die server. Es gab nochnie ne Open Beta bei WoW (oder?XD) Ich hab da nie was mitgekriegt halts einfach für unfug bei WoW



es gibt immer eine sogenannte open beta phase, dies auch bekannt als stress test^^ nur gibts auch da meistens nur zugang mit berechtigung wo aber dann täglixh x leute nen inv bekommen^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Outlawzfinest schrieb:


> Ja mich langweilt das auch dickste. Ich spiele schon seit relaese usw und hab noch nie nen Inv bekommen für ne beta. Das ist echt ärgerlich dass ich nie Glück habe bei sowas. Naja wer weiß vielleicht kommt ja noch was, aber meine Hoffnung schwindet mit jeder weiteren halben h die ins Land zieht. Wenn jemand mir einen Zugang geben möchte wäre ich nicht abgeneigt logischerweise. Ansonsten wünsch ich allen die auch sehnsüchtig auf eine freischaltung warten viel glück.



WoW (is keine beleidigung) 3 Posts in 3 Jahren ich bin Beeindruckt xD

Edith 4 !!! aba nur wegen Doppelpost xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Outlawzfinest schrieb:


> Ja mich langweilt das auch dickste. Ich spiele schon seit relaese usw und hab noch nie nen Inv bekommen für ne beta. Das ist echt ärgerlich dass ich nie Glück habe bei sowas. Naja wer weiß vielleicht kommt ja noch was, aber meine Hoffnung schwindet mit jeder weiteren halben h die ins Land zieht. Wenn jemand mir einen Zugang geben möchte wäre ich nicht abgeneigt logischerweise. Ansonsten wünsch ich allen die auch sehnsüchtig auf eine freischaltung warten viel glück.



Was bringt dir ein Inv? Du nimmst du den Spaß am Addon, die ganze neue Geschichte usw. wird dir alles genommen und wenn die Beta vorbei ist darfst du alles nochmal machen. Klingt das nach Spaß?


----------



## Nightmear (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> WoW (is keine beleidigung) 3 Posts in 3 Jahren ich bin Beeindruckt xD



Tja es gibt auch Minimaltisten ...guck dir Spanien an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeInside (14. Juli 2010)

es ist dennoch eine geschlossene beta weil man trotzdem ne freischaltung bekommen muss.. und es werden auch da nur ca 50% der accs eingeladen und somit ists nicht open weil dann könnte jeder rein und schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outlawzfinest (14. Juli 2010)

Bin halt nicht so gesprächig wie viele andere hier und muss auch viel arbeiten. Ich sag halt nur was wenn's mir wichtig ist. Dafür lese ich fast alle posts wenn das Thema interessant ist


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Es gibt viele Leute die nur lesen und nicht schreiben, siehe die 274 zuschauer unten..


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

hatte bis vor paar monaten auch nur 10 posts^^


----------



## Edkart (14. Juli 2010)

Ich setz dann auch mal nach 3 Jahren meinen ersten Post rein. :-P

@topic: Leider wieder nicht dabei gewesen. Naja, WotLK war ich bei der letzten Welle dabei, aber da war die Beta bei den Spielerzahlen unspielbar.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Edkart schrieb:


> Ich setz dann auch mal nach 3 Jahren meinen ersten Post rein. :-P
> 
> @topic: Leider wieder nicht dabei gewesen. Naja, WotLK war ich bei der letzten Welle dabei, aber da war die Beta bei den Spielerzahlen unspielbar.



immo ists auch unspielbar läuft 2 meter server down, is wie zu besagter zeit^^


----------



## Edkart (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> immo ists auch unspielbar läuft 2 meter server down, is wie zu besagter zeit^^



Dann will ich gar nicht erst wissen wie es nach den nächsten paar Wellen aussieht^^ Bestimmt bin ich dann wieder in der letzten dabei. XD


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal das man bis 18 Uhr heut Abend noch mit Einladungen rechnen kann aber danach sollten eigentlich alle angekommen sein.


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy siehe PN <3


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröys Beispiel ist wirklich gut immer wieder Server down.^^

Um nochmal zu meiner Frage zurück zukommen wo ist da noch der Spaß?


----------



## CurryKane (14. Juli 2010)

hab grade meinen betainvite bekommen...*freu*
16.06GIB ist schon etwas happig^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

CurryKane schrieb:


> hab grade meinen betainvite bekommen...*freu*
> 16.06GIB ist schon etwas happig^^



Dann viel Spaß beim verderben des Addons. Ich weiß wirklich nicht ob das Spaß bringt beim Release alles nochmal zu machen.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

CurryKane schrieb:


> hab grade meinen betainvite bekommen...*freu*
> 16.06GIB ist schon etwas happig^^



bei final fantary hast du 16GB bei 80KB zu saugen im schnitt, zumindest gestern, da is wow schnell!


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

ja bringt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sowieso alles anders ist^^


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Wieso bekommen alle einen Inv? Ich mach jetzt meinen Pc aus und rolle mich auf dem Boden ein!


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

CurryKane schrieb:


> hab grade meinen betainvite bekommen...*freu*
> 16.06GIB ist schon etwas happig^^



um wie viel uhr hast du dein inv bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wieso bekommen alle einen Inv? Ich mach jetzt meinen Pc aus und rolle mich auf dem Boden ein!



alle nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warte auch sehnlichsts darauf eingeladen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

alter verwalter ich hab grad schön arms geskillt und zack MS mit lvl 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal kurz erklären was an einer Beta toll sein soll?^^


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Eben, und ich behaupte mal du sppielst erst seid nem jahr.. oder das ist schon deine 3te Beta warst schon bei bc und wotlk dabei (fairness exisiert bei blizz net)^^



wenn du das behauptest, muss es stimmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles zufall wie immer mit fairness hat das nichts zu tun

@Wowler 

wenn dich die Beta kalt lässt, warum willst du dann alle im thread 'bekehren'?


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2010)

16 gig... hoffe mal, dass mit vdsl50 etwas schnell geht..... (wenn ich einen beta-invite bekomme ;P)


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal kurz erklären was an einer Beta toll sein soll?^^



Du nervst langsam wieviele 30 Pots willszte dazu noch haben, bei dem Thema gehts um Betainvites und wer hat welche wer bekommt welche usw blabla.. und net darum die ganze zeit zu sagen wwie scheisse ne beta ist, kannste ma einfach weggehen oda sOß


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal kurz erklären was an einer Beta toll sein soll?^^



also da rennt man in einer neuen welt rum und schaut sich um und guckt nach bugs und questet mal so rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> 16 gig... hoffe mal, dass mit vdsl50 etwas schnell geht..... (wenn ich einen beta-invite bekomme ;P)



Naja es kommen noch Patches die sehr lange dauern und dann sinds 20 gig :=)


bttttttw^^ Ich lade seid 3 Stunden den 4ten Teil des Worgenstartgebiet videos.. 50% geil nech? In 4 Stunden kann ichs endlich angucken :O


----------



## benj0 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler könntest du mal aufhörn rumzumeckern nur weil du frustriert bist, weil du nicht eingeladn wurdest? Lass den andern ihren Spaß..


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Naja es kommen noch Patches die sehr lange dauern und dann sinds 20 gig :=)



paar minuten länger oder nich is auch wurst ;P


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

benj0 schrieb:


> Wowler könntest du mal aufhörn rumzumeckern nur weil du frustriert bist, weil du nicht eingeladn wurdest? Lass den andern ihren Spaß..



word


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

benj0 schrieb:


> Wowler könntest du mal aufhörn rumzumeckern nur weil du frustriert bist, weil du nicht eingeladn wurdest? Lass den andern ihren Spaß..



du weißt es ist grad mal bei der 2welle da kommen noch mehr und umso ungeduldiger wird man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothus90 (14. Juli 2010)

I hate it ... in BC und Wotlk kein inv für beta und in Cata mit sicherheit auch nicht ... also irgent was mach ich falsch ...


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Du nervst langsam wieviele 30 Pots willszte dazu noch haben, bei dem Thema gehts um Betainvites und wer hat welche wer bekommt welche usw blabla.. und net darum die ganze zeit zu sagen wwie scheisse ne beta ist, kannste ma einfach weggehen oda sOß



Mimimimimi?

Ich darf doch wohl meine Meinung preisgeben und mich interessiert es einfach was daran so toll ist, ist das ein großes Problem?


----------



## MarZ^k (14. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> 16 gig... hoffe mal, dass mit vdsl50 etwas schnell geht..... (wenn ich einen beta-invite bekomme ;P)



Nein ist es nicht. Der Download läuft wie üblich über n p2p Netz / torrent. 
Da bist auf den Upload der anderen angewiesen und wie jeder weiss, ist der in Schland sehr mager.


----------



## Edkart (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab noch keine Einladung, aber den Client habe ich schon drauf. Der Ordner ist bei mir 35 GB groß. :-P


----------



## Nuhramon (14. Juli 2010)

benj0 schrieb:


> Wowler könntest du mal aufhörn rumzumeckern nur weil du frustriert bist, weil du nicht eingeladn wurdest? Lass den andern ihren Spaß..


WORD !


Meine Güte, Wowler. Deine Posts nerven so derbe.
Kündige bitte deinen Internetzugang und hilf somit, das Internet ein bisschen attraktiver zu gestalten. 

Dein ständiges rumgeheule kann man nicht mehr hören


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Nein nicht unbedingt via P2P kann man auch im Installer Einstellen ist aber versteckt^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Der Download läuft wie üblich über n p2p Netz / torrent.
> Da bist auf den Upload der anderen angewiesen und wie jeder weiss, ist der in Schland sehr mager.



fuc*** hell.....


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> paar minuten länger oder nich is auch wurst ;P



Wenne genau lesen würdest habe ich geschrieben die Länger dauern, diese 4Gb ham nen Abnormal niedrigen dl... hab locka 9 stunden gebraucht


----------



## Sinstra (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> also da rennt man in einer neuen welt rum und schaut sich um und guckt nach bugs und questet mal so rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...und langweilt sich wenn Cataclysm rauskommt da man schon alles kennt. Und dann kommen wieder Threads wie "Cataclysm ist langweilig"


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

Meine güte immer dieses rumgehacke auf Mitgliedern....
Aber ach dieses mimimi ich hab keine Einladung nervt. Schweigt doch einfach beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> WORD !
> 
> 
> Meine Güte, Wowler. Deine Posts nerven so derbe.
> ...



Ich heule nicht rum ? Ihr tut das mit ICH WILL EINEN BETA INV GIEV BLIZZARD PLXXXXXXXXXXX. So ich vertrete meine Meinung und das ist mein gutes recht.


----------



## Todbringer93 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Mimimimimi?
> 
> Ich darf doch wohl meine Meinung preisgeben und mich interessiert es einfach was daran so toll ist, ist das ein großes Problem?




Klar, darfst du es in einem, vllt. 2-3 Posts erwähnen, aber immer wieder alle zu zitieren, die sehnsüchtig einen Invite bekommen wollen und zu fragen, warum sie sich alles verderben wollen oder so, ist extrem nervig und unnötig! 
Davon ab warst du die ganze Zeit (hab ca 10 Seiten hier gelesen) auch sehr scharf auf nen Invite und hast es in 10-20 Posts geschrieben, wie unbedingt du doch nen Invite willst und plötzlich wiederholst du immer wieder, dass man sich nur alles verdirbt und alles doch so scheiße is... in meinen Augen ziemlich kindisch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Wenne genau lesen würdest habe ich geschrieben die Länger dauern, diese 4Gb ham nen Abnormal niedrigen dl... hab locka 9 stunden gebraucht



und du hast ---> ;P <----- den übersehn^^ mir war kla, dass die patches ziemlich nervig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ljiljana (14. Juli 2010)

Nach Spekulationen und Mutmaßungen ....

Ich habe heute die Freischaltung für die Beta bekommen.

Habe es aber erst in meiner Accountverwaltung mitbekommen, weil ich jeden Tag mehrere failmails durch unseriöse Anbieter bekomme und somit nicht darauf reagiert hatte.

Also...Mittwoch war der Tag der neuen Anmeldungen.


Grüße


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Gut ich höre auf, aber bitte hört auf mit dem ICH WILL EIN BETA INV!!!!!!!!, das ist so nervig.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich heule nicht rum ? Ihr tut das mit ICH WILL EINEN BETA INV GIEV BLIZZARD PLXXXXXXXXXXX. So ich vertrete meine Meinung und das ist mein gutes recht.



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das in dem Thread darum geht über die Beta zu reden und sich über Einladungen aufzuregen die spieler kriegen die seid 3 Tagen dabei sind (mitm testacc) und andere nach 5 Jahre nicht :O

Aba im ernst, vorallem meinung vertretet heißt 1 Post, wenn keiner drauf reagiert weil uns deine Meinung egal ist dann haste das zu Akzeptieren alles andere ist nämlich netmehr meinung sondern Hört mir zu ich existiere.. oder anders SPAM.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

ljiljana schrieb:


> Nach Spekulationen und Mutmaßungen ....
> 
> Ich habe heute die Freischaltung für die Beta bekommen.
> 
> ...



Gz und viel Spaß.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Gut ich höre auf, aber bitte hört auf mit dem ICH WILL EIN BETA INV!!!!!!!!, das ist so nervig.



*ironie on
ICH WILL NEN BETA-KEY 
*ironie off


----------



## Chriz7 (14. Juli 2010)

Ist die neue Welle jetzt schon draußen? Oder war das von ljiljana nur eine "einzelne" Einladung?


----------



## Mr Bösartig (14. Juli 2010)

Wie schon von mehreren gesagt: Die erste Einladungswelle ging über den ganzen Tag verstreut. Wenn alle Leute die die Beta-Einladung kriegen gleichzeitig Client und Char-Copys machen dann würden unter aller Wahrscheinlichkeit die zuständigen Server von Blizzard streiken. Also chillt mal und wartet einfach ab ob noch was kommt!


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ist die neue Welle jetzt schon draußen? Oder war das von ljiljana nur eine "einzelne" Einladung?



Ja, sie sind draußen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Gut ich höre auf, aber bitte hört auf mit dem ICH WILL EIN BETA INV!!!!!!!!, das ist so nervig.



Das ist das Thema des Threads oO geh doch woanders hin xD


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Ist die neue Welle jetzt schon draußen? Oder war das von ljiljana nur eine "einzelne" Einladung?



man weiß es nich sie hatte ja auch soweit ich verstanden hatte nicht darauf reagiert und hatte sich dan erst heute mal gewagt sich im b-net einzulogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ja, sie sind draußen.



Meine güte muss du unbedingt immer antworten wenn hier jemand reinschreibt?


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Mr schrieb:


> Wie schon von mehreren gesagt: Die erste Einladungswelle ging über den ganzen Tag verstreut. Wenn alle Leute die die Beta-Einladung kriegen gleichzeitig Client und Char-Copys machen dann würden unter aller Wahrscheinlichkeit die zuständigen Server von Blizzard streiken. Also chillt mal und wartet einfach ab ob noch was kommt!



genau das ist aber der fall. Die Beta Server sind ausgelastet, ein login nicht möglich


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Meine güte muss du unbedingt immer antworten wenn hier jemand reinschreibt?



anscheinend muss er das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (14. Juli 2010)

Was nun? Der eine sagt nein und der andere ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ok, jetzt wird mir sogar das Antworten verboten, aha....


----------



## Nuhramon (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Meine güte muss du unbedingt immer antworten wenn hier jemand reinschreibt?


Ja natürlich

Warscheinlich hat der Bengel Ferien und kloppt den ganzen Tag auf seiner F5 Taste rum


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Was nun? Der eine sagt nein und der andere ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Entweder du kriegst nen Invite oder nicht. Zu wissen ob die Welle vorbei ist oder nicht, bringt dir auch nicht schneller ne Freischaltung


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

alle die keinen invite haben verpassen immo eh nix, unspielbar da man maximal 2 minuten online is bevor server wieder off geht!


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

Ich check jetzt mal b-net acc.^^

re

nix -.-"


----------



## Mr Bösartig (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Entweder du kriegst nen Invite oder nicht. Zu wissen ob die Welle vorbei ist oder nicht, bringt dir auch nicht schneller ne Freischaltung


Für manche ist es wichtig zu wissen ob sie diese Runde noch hoffen dürfen, lass ihnen die Hoffnung doch!


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Ja natürlich
> 
> Warscheinlich hat der Bengel Ferien und kloppt den ganzen Tag auf seiner F5 Taste rum



So ihr meint ich kloppe immer auf meiner F5 Taste rum, nein ihr habt das wohl verwechselt, ihr seid es doch die kleinen Suchtis die meinen zu flamen, nur weil ich eure große schöne Beta beleidigt habe. Was seid ihr der Christenverein für WoW? Ich glaube, das ja nichtt l schonmal was von Meinungsäußerung gehört? Nein? Wie denn auch, ihr klickt ja die ganze Zeit auf der F5 Taste rum. Jedoch zwischendurch kriegt einen kleinen Schub und schreibt in einem Forum ich will beta inv bitte , bitte, wieso kriege ich keinen, ich will Mitleid. Oh sry, dass ich kein Mitleid habe mit Leuten die ihre Zeit damit verschwenden auf einer F5 Taste rumzukloppen. Ich wiederholde mich, stimmts. Naja vllt hatte readmore.pascal doch recht. Ihr seid wie ein Kindergarten.


----------



## Chriz7 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Entweder du kriegst nen Invite oder nicht. Zu wissen ob die Welle vorbei ist oder nicht, bringt dir auch nicht schneller ne Freischaltung



Aber wenn ich weiß das neue Wellen raus gekommen sind muss ich nicht mehr gucken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rask (14. Juli 2010)

Immer noch nichts... =/


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

*Ich hab einen Beta inv!*
_Würde ich sicher schreiben wenn ich einen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

flamed euch per pn gegenseitig nich hier -.- macht euch nich selber verrückt wegen beta inv :/ chillt draußen oder sonstwas^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Entweder du kriegst nen Invite oder nicht. Zu wissen ob die Welle vorbei ist oder nicht, bringt dir auch nicht schneller ne Freischaltung



Doch, denn normal guck ich einma am tag, wenn aba alle meinen das ne Welle heute kommt (soll ja auch gestern-heute-morgen irgendwann sein) Dann guck ich alle 2 stunden ma (nur weil ich hier dauerschreibe heißt das net das ich das mit f5 Mache, logge auch sofort danach wieder aus bnet acc aus.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> *Ich hab einen Beta inv!*
> _Würde ich sicher schreiben wenn ich einen hätte
> 
> 
> ...



würd ich nich machen dan gibts hier wieder nur flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> flamed euch per pn gegenseitig nich hier -.- macht euch nich selber verrückt wegen beta inv :/ chillt draußen oder sonstwas^^



Alleine is das langweilig :O


----------



## Nexxen (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> *Ich hab einen Beta inv!*
> _Würde ich sicher schreiben wenn ich einen hätte
> 
> 
> ...






ROFL WIE GEIL : DDDD


@Thread:

Ich warte auch drauf aber ich erwarte net zu viel, wie einige andere *zu manchen Leuten schiel*. Es reicht auch wenn ihr jede Stunde einmal reinschaut und guckt ob ihr nen Invite bekommen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Alleine is das langweilig :O



Da muss ich ihn zustimmen.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

Ach ich schmeiß jetzt den Grill an und dann könnt ihr mich alle mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Da muss ich ihn zustimmen.



Das is scheisse wenn man keine Freunde hat nech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Juli 2010)

...ich verkaufe meinen key. interesse bitte an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ljiljana (14. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es auch Entscheidungskriterien á la:

- er spielt schon seit WoW Classic Release?...mach ich
- er hat 11 Monate pausiert und hat sich seinen ACC für 1 Monat aktiviert um zu schauen was so passiert?...hab ich

also wo genau es nach geht..keine Ahnung, aber danke an Blizz...das nenne ich mal ein schönes Geschenk für einen alten Wiedereinsteiger!!!


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das is scheisse wenn man keine Freunde hat nech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja erzähl mal wie es so ist.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

ljiljana schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es auch Entscheidungskriterien á la:
> 
> - er spielt schon seit WoW Classic Release?...mach ich
> - er hat 11 Monate pausiert und hat sich seinen ACC für 1 Monat aktiviert um zu schauen was so passiert?...hab ich
> ...



wie oft denn noch?

Zufall!


----------



## spielbergklon (14. Juli 2010)

es gibt da keine kriterien. außer vllt die rechnerleistung.

jedenfalls war ich damals in der WRATH beta obwohl ich pausiert hatte zu der zeit bzw. kein abo aktiv war.


----------



## Sterni666 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Auch wenn ich in letzten Tagen mich in buffed und auf der offiziellen Seite ein bischen schlau gemacht habe, 
konnte ich nirgends finden, ob man sich noch für die Beta Key's / Freischaltungen anmelden kann!

Kann mir wer helfen??

Danke im voraus


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich merke gerade wie dumm wir sind. ^^ Uns wegen einer Beta so zu streiten.

Naja egal sry euch allen.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

its just a game ...


----------



## Nexxen (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> its just a game ...






/sign  ; )


----------



## Trollzacker (14. Juli 2010)

Habe gerade Einladung bekommen, bin bei 71% vom Clienten.

Nachher gleich mal reinschnuppern.

MFG 

Trollzacker


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Trollzacker schrieb:


> Habe gerade Einladung bekommen, bin bei 71% vom Clienten.
> 
> Nachher gleich mal reinschnuppern.
> 
> ...



wirst nur nicht reinkommen^^


----------



## Kontrax (14. Juli 2010)

Trollzacker schrieb:


> Habe gerade Einladung bekommen, bin bei 71% vom Clienten.
> 
> Nachher gleich mal reinschnuppern.
> 
> ...


gz
 naja wie ich immernoch keinen habe


----------



## Chriz7 (14. Juli 2010)

Okay und noch eien Woche warten.. -.-


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

jaja ich hoffe das es bald auch mal (vielleicht) bei mir kommt dan auf aktualiesieren und dan zusehen wo vorher nur meine spiele waren daneben noch das von cata steht das müsste ein schönes gefühl sein...bis man dan den client laden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ...ich verkaufe meinen key. interesse bitte an mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha xD da wird man wohl nich weit kommen mit dem "key" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Okay und noch eien Woche warten.. -.-



Es gibt noch Hoffnung die Invs werden über den Tag verteilt.


----------



## Krimson (14. Juli 2010)

bis wie viel uhr den? und is das offieziel bestätigt?


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Okay und noch eien Woche warten.. -.-



nich den kopf hängen lassen guck heute abend mal nach (dan wird die welle wohlmöglich fast zuende sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Tja erzähl mal wie es so ist.



Scheisse sag ich doch^^ 6 Wochen ferien, leben is zum Kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> bis wie viel uhr den? und is das offieziel bestätigt?



letzte woche wars auch so.

uhrzeiten sind nicht bekannt


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> nich den kopf hängen lassen guck heute abend mal nach (dan wird die welle wohlmöglich fast zuende sein)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo das gibt ein /sign.

Genieß den Tag und heute um ca. 23 Uhr guckst du nochmal.

Dann ist vielleicht einer.


----------



## Nutra (14. Juli 2010)

Uff...38 Seiten geschafftO_o Ich hab auch noch keinen..grml...


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

mhh mein goblin warri kann die waffenart äste tragen, nun weiß ich wo die baumformen hin kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Ich wette auf Seite 95 kommen wieder die Flames von Ulli22 xD


----------



## Ehnoah (14. Juli 2010)

Gleich daheim dann wird der blizzcon Key richtig eingelöst xD


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich wette auf Seite 95 kommen wieder die Flames von Ulli22 xD



wir müssen ersmal bis seite 95 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich wette auf Seite 95 kommen wieder die Flames von Ulli22 xD



Ich glaube Mala schliest bei 99 Wieder weil Er weis das bei seite 100 ein Paraleluniversum mit dem unseren verschmilzt :O


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Gleich daheim dann wird der blizzcon Key richtig eingelöst xD



gibt es auf jeder blizzcon einen key für die nächste beta?


----------



## cyberlo74 (14. Juli 2010)

Du mußt in Deinem Battlenet Account haken setzen bei Betateilnahme
Dir eine Clientsoftware downloaden und ausführen (DU überträgst damit Deine Hardware Configuration an Blizz)
Mein Bruder hat dies gemacht und siehe da , heute hat er den Beta für Cata


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Genieß den Tag und heute um ca. 23 Uhr guckst du nochmal.



jojo sich in den foren hier rumtreiben und dabei schön im schatten liegen und daneben ein kaltes getränk das wärs ja echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (14. Juli 2010)

nice mit dieser welle nhab ich auch auf dem zweiten account einen bekommen


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

oke oke ist euch hier die stimme verschlagen? oder warum sagt niemand mehr was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich dachte wir wollen noch auf die seite 95 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (14. Juli 2010)

Och, hier werden sich sicher welche wieder tummeln. Wohl Mittagsschlaf, F5 Taste quälen oder gar ein Bierchen holen. Man soll ja nicht rund um die Uhr vor dem PC hocken *grins*


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> nice mit dieser welle nhab ich auch auf dem zweiten account einen bekommen



hmm ich war auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir mit meiner 2email adresse einen 2b-net acc mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wahrscheinlich muss da ein spiel drauf sein um ausgewählt zu werden hmm naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> oke oke ist euch hier die stimme verschlagen? oder warum sagt niemand mehr was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



F5 drücken + in Buffed posten geht halt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier was für die traurigen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> F5 drücken + in Buffed posten geht halt nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaa scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die machen sich aber auch immer wieder zum trottel 
man ist das unterhaltund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> hmm ich war auch schon am überlegen ob ich mir mit meiner 2email adresse einen 2b-net acc mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ya muss aber es is egal welches kann auch nen diablo2 sein^^


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo , leute wenn ihr invite bekommt dann bekommt ihr wenn  nicht dann nicht

MFG

;WERBUNG:

http://78.46.102.215/catalyst-news/
http://livestream.com/cataclysmalphalive


----------



## xTony montana (14. Juli 2010)

anschein bin ich au wider nich dabei was bringt f5 drücken ?


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

seite neu laden normal ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Hallo , leute wenn ihr invite bekommt dann bekommt ihr wenn  nicht dann nicht
> 
> MFG
> 
> ...



WTF !?


----------



## SchurxoxD (14. Juli 2010)

Malteres schrieb:


> Es gibt nette user und es gibt Klugscheißer....
> 
> du bist letzteres und key is mittlerweile einfach nur ein Synonym für einen Zugang zur BETA...
> 
> ...



dem gebe ich vollkommen recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Hallo , leute wenn ihr invite bekommt dann bekommt ihr wenn nicht dann nicht
> 
> MFG
> 
> ...



Dann mach nen Thread auf und poste nicht nur schnell dahingeklatschtes um Werbung zu machen...

BTW: Wann kommt die Welle denn nun?
Deine Quelle wirds sicher wissen *g

Oh und soweit ich weiss müsst ihr euch neu einloggen F5 spammen bringt da herzlich wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. Juli 2010)

Leute die Welle ist Vorbei , heute haben Fansites noch welche bekommen und die Leute vom Gildenwettbewerb und paar Hundert Random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Oh und soweit ich weiss müsst ihr euch neu einloggen F5 spammen bringt da herzlich wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WOW! dan mache ich es ja falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Leute die Welle ist Vorbei , heute haben Fansites noch welche bekommen und die Leute vom Gildenwettbewerb und paar Hundert Random
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das glaub ich dir nicht *ironie an*krieche auf den boden rum und heul*ironie aus* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Leute die Welle ist Vorbei , heute haben Fansites noch welche bekommen und die Leute vom Gildenwettbewerb und paar Hundert Random
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dat du nur scheiße laberst wusst ich schon,aber SOVIEL? Krass.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichwarso (14. Juli 2010)

Habe einen Beta key bekommen hatte immer einen abgesehen von Wotlk da hatte ich es iwie auch net versucht ^^...
Aber habe diesmal wirklich nicht damit gerechnet einen zu bekommen.
Was jedoch nervt statt des in 1 runter zu laden hat man tausende kleine patches -.-.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Ichwarso schrieb:


> Habe einen Beta key bekommen hatte immer einen abgesehen von Wotlk da hatte ich es iwie auch net versucht ^^...
> Aber habe diesmal wirklich nicht damit gerechnet einen zu bekommen.
> Was jedoch nervt statt des in 1 runter zu laden hat man tausende kleine patches -.-.



wan hast du den zugang bekommen jetzt? dan besteht noch hoffnung!! WOHAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

[myvideo]http://www.myvideo.d...schwuler_Schiri[/myvideo]

wtf wieso ist mein link zu ner werbung geworden?


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> [myvideo]http://www.myvideo.d...schwuler_Schiri[/myvideo]
> 
> wtf wieso ist mein link zu ner werbung geworden?



ahh werbung ...ketzer verbrennt die werbung !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichwarso (14. Juli 2010)

Ja kam eben erst nach Hause also habe ihn heute bekommen ^^ gebt niemals die Hoffnung auf denn falls ihr dies tut seid ihr bereits verloren oder so!^^


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

hat grad ma wer nen peil was hier hin kommt?
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/rb9kfjb6/WoWScrnShot_071410_170528.jpg
ich hab grad ka in wieweit das geändert werden soll^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Ichwarso schrieb:


> Ja kam eben erst nach Hause also habe ihn heute bekommen ^^ gebt niemals die Hoffnung auf denn falls ihr dies tut seid ihr bereits verloren oder so!^^



hmm das könnte aber auch bedeuten das du ihn schon um 15uhr oder so hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja wir werden ja sehen falls noch welche kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bei mir ist im b-net immer noch alles beim alten ist bei jmd schon was passiert?


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> hat grad ma wer nen peil was hier hin kommt?
> http://www.imagebana...1410_170528.jpg
> ich hab grad ka in wieweit das geändert werden soll^^



keine ahnung vieleicht ein außenstützpunkt für lvl 80 hordies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> hat grad ma wer nen peil was hier hin kommt?
> http://www.imagebana...1410_170528.jpg
> ich hab grad ka in wieweit das geändert werden soll^^



du bist drin? ich komm nicht rein, wie machst du das?^^


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

ich bin ein magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

diskirminier' doch die anderen klassen nicht!


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> diskirminier' doch die anderen klassen nicht!



ICH bin magier! der char issn warri^^


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

so langsam mal könnte der betakey mal kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (14. Juli 2010)

hat noch jemand in näherer Vergangenheit nen key bekommen? oder muss ich auf die nächste welle warten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todbringer93 (14. Juli 2010)

xTony schrieb:


> anschein bin ich au wider nich dabei was bringt f5 drücken ?






Delröy schrieb:


> seite neu laden normal ^^




Also verstehen tu ich das nicht, wer lädt die Seite mit F5 neu? Oo
Ich drück immer "Neu laden" oben neben der Addresseneingabe....


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

_Kampfkeks_ schrieb:


> hat noch jemand in näherer Vergangenheit nen key bekommen? oder muss ich auf die nächste welle warten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




würde mich auch mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterni666 (14. Juli 2010)

kann mir wer sagen ob man sich noch irgenwo anmelden kann, 

oder ober jeder Battel.net Account automatisch daran teilnimmt, 

Daaanke!


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Todbringer93 schrieb:


> Also verstehen tu ich das nicht, wer lädt die Seite mit F5 neu? Oo
> Ich drück immer "Neu laden" oben neben der Addresseneingabe....



da kann man besser drauf hämmern XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harmonaf (14. Juli 2010)

grüßle an alle.
mal ne ganz blöde frage.
wie/wo kann man sich denn zur beta anmelden?


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Sterni666 schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen ob man sich noch irgenwo anmelden kann,
> 
> oder ober jeder Battel.net Account automatisch daran teilnimmt,
> 
> Daaanke!



betaprofil einstellung mach das und du bist dan vielleich bald dabei


----------



## Darkanius (14. Juli 2010)

Ist das die echt Email oder eine fälschung?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

world of warcraft: Cataclysm Beta Test Invitation!

Get those opt-ins ready for the World of Warcraft: Cataclysm closed beta! The sundering of Azeroth is nigh, and you don't want to be left out in the cold of Northrend when you could be enjoying the sun-drenched beaches on the goblin isle of Kezan. To ensure you're opted-in and eligible as a potential candidate, you'll need a World of Warcraft license attached to your Battle.net account, have your current system specifications uploaded to the Battle.net Beta Profile Settings page, and have expressed interest through the franchise-specific check boxes.

Get the Installer - Log in to your Battle.net account: xxxXXXXxXXXXX 

** IMPORTANT ** To avoid graphical bugs and other technical issues, please ensure your video card drivers are up-to-date.

Enjoy the game!

Blizzard Entertainment, Inc.

XXXXXxxxxxXXXXXXx


----------



## Morcan (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> hat grad ma wer nen peil was hier hin kommt?
> http://www.imagebana...1410_170528.jpg
> ich hab grad ka in wieweit das geändert werden soll^^



Es wird vermutet, dass einer der alten Götter unter Tirisfal eingesperrt ist. Vermutlich hält Blizzard sich das Gebiet erstmal frei...


----------



## Todbringer93 (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> da kann man besser drauf hämmern XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, das isn Argument, vorallem wenn man dein Profilbild anschaut xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepheus (14. Juli 2010)

battlenet einloggen auf die hauptseite gehen und unten bei den Spiele einstellungen wo der Hiesige WoW nutzer das WotlK Cover sieht findet man einen Button für Beta einstellungen da dann das Tool herunterladen ausführen schauen ob alles drinne und warten und hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Darkanius schrieb:


> Ist das die echt Email oder eine fälschung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würd sicher gehen und einfach in den battle.net account schauen! falls dort ein neuer account mit deathwing darauf abgebildet ist, bist du dabei


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Darkanius schrieb:


> Ist das die echt Email oder eine fälschung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne würd jetzt nich grad ja sagen und nimm die links aus der mail es gibt immer genug leute die mal drauf klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Todbringer93 schrieb:


> Ok, das isn Argument, vorallem wenn man dein Profilbild anschaut xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha was ist den mit meinem "profilbild" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir sitzen eben die pinguine vor dem rechner und naja "arbeiten" XDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ehlich gesagt bekommen die pinguine keine ferien und deswegen herscht im moment bürgerkrieg hinter den pinguin grau mähnen wall al'la tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Gefaked, ich bekomm auch jede 3 Minuten sone Fake Email


----------



## Drabush (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab da mal eine kurze frage und hoffe auf eine antwort...

Gab/Gibt es eine anmeldefrist für die WoW Cataclysm Beta ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> ich würd sicher gehen und einfach in den battle.net account schauen! falls dort ein neuer account mit deathwing darauf abgebildet ist, bist du dabei



Nein, sie ist zu 100% nicht echt, völlig ausgeschlossen das nen Deutscher ne Engllische mail erhält, die ich btw auch vor 3 tagen erhalten habe (ja der gleiche text ich erkenn ihn wieder) :O


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Nein, man kann sich auch jetzt noch anmelden und hat eine chance uf eine Freischaltung


----------



## Drabush (14. Juli 2010)

WOAH SUPIIIII,

hab mich erst vor ner woche angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Desweiteren kann es sein das es nich die richtige Welle war DENN:

Keine Infos auf Buffed
Nichts im Wow Forum oder auf der Seite
Auch nichts auf MMO-Champion


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Nein, sie ist zu 100% nicht echt, völlig ausgeschlossen das nen Deutscher ne Engllische mail erhält, die ich btw auch vor 3 tagen erhalten habe (ja der gleiche text ich erkenn ihn wieder) :O



jop bekomme auch immerwieder welche auf englisch mit meiner 2e-mail wo man acc früher drüber lief da sagt man ja hacker schreiben nur jmd auf die e-mail die regestriert ist an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gott sind die dumm hehe


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann es sein das es nich die richtige Welle war DENN:
> 
> Keine Infos auf Buffed
> Nichts im Wow Forum oder auf der Seite
> Auch nichts auf MMO-Champion



es sind aber leute auf ihrem b-net eingeladen also ist es schon eine richtige welle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harmonaf (14. Juli 2010)

hab noch ne blöde frage xD
hab ka von den beta anmeldungen.
hab jetz auf meinem battle.net acc bei "betaprofil-einstellungen" des teil runtergeladen und gemacht. 
jetz stehen da meine ganzen systemspezifikationen.
bin ich da jetz schon angemeldet??


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> es sind aber leute auf ihrem b-net eingeladen also ist es schon eine richtige welle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Es gibt 1000 leute auf Buffed die auf einen warten und 30-40 bekommen einen und das soll ne richtige welle sein, jeden tag gibt es auch ein paar neue einladungen


----------



## homy01 (14. Juli 2010)

habe heute eine Einladung erhalten.

Fakt ist: es erfolgt keine!! Mail! sondern nur im Battlenetaccount eine Info unter "Meine Spiele"

grüße


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Harmonaf schrieb:


> hab noch ne blöde frage xD
> hab ka von den beta anmeldungen.
> hab jetz auf meinem battle.net acc bei "betaprofil-einstellungen" des teil runtergeladen und gemacht.
> jetz stehen da meine ganzen systemspezifikationen.
> bin ich da jetz schon angemeldet??



ja wenn du ein häckchen am warcraft universum gemacht hast


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Es gibt 1000 leute auf Buffed die auf einen warten und 30-40 bekommen einen und das soll ne richtige welle sein, jeden tag gibt es auch ein paar neue einladungen



ist mir klar aber es gibt ja noch leute außerhalb von buffed die eingeladen werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harmonaf (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ja wenn du ein häckchen am warcraft universum gemacht hast



super dank dir. kenn mich ja mit sowas net aus ^^
und wie lang kann sowas dauern bis man in die beta kommt? (falls man ausgewählt wird)


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ist mir klar aber es gibt ja noch leute außerhalb von buffed die eingeladen werden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja aber es scheint keine richtige Welle zu seien, denn nirgendswo stehen Infos dazu


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Ja aber es scheint keine richtige Welle zu seien, denn nirgendswo stehen Infos dazu




gabs denn bei der ersten welle ne info?


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Harmonaf schrieb:


> super dank dir. kenn mich ja mit sowas net aus ^^
> und wie lang kann sowas dauern bis man in die beta kommt? (falls man ausgewählt wird)



np hoffe ja darauf das noch einladungen verschickt werden solangsam bin ich ungeduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

wenn es, wie ihr sagt, keine welle ist, wie erklärt ihr dann, dass die welle für diese woche angekündigt ist und heute mehr leute schreien: "ich hab ne freischaltung" als sonst?


----------



## Darton (14. Juli 2010)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> gabs denn bei der ersten welle ne info?


Ja gab es.
http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15469/WoW-Cataclysm-Der-Beta-Test-ist-gestartet-Keys-der-ersten-Welle-sind-versandt


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> gabs denn bei der ersten welle ne info?



Joar weil aufeinma alle anfingen zu streamen und beta berichterstattung und WoW europe selbst sagte die beta hat angefangen bla^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> wenn es, wie ihr sagt, keine welle ist, wie erklärt ihr dann, dass die welle für diese woche angekündigt ist und heute mehr leute schreien: "ich hab ne freischaltung" als sonst?



Ganz einfach weil der Thread erst am.. 12? Eröffnet wurde in hinsicht darauf das diese woche keys kommen, und jetzt die vereinzelnen hier rein gehen weil sie vllt die tage vorher kb hatten selbst nen Thread zu erstellen.


----------



## D_a_r_k (14. Juli 2010)

Mein Gilde hat heute die Welle Betakeys bekommen^^ (Zumindest 10 von uns) Haben beim Gildenbildwb gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YEAAh

Gepatcht ist auch alles^^ nur komm ich net rein.. loginserver überlastet.. wtf.. <.<


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Mein Gilde hat heute die Welle Betakeys bekommen^^ (Zumindest 10 von uns) Haben beim Gildenbildwb gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Mein Gilde hat heute die Welle Betakeys bekommen^^ (Zumindest 10 von uns) Haben beim Gildenbildwb gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon seit heut mittag ein Uhr ... ;D


----------



## Ganos (14. Juli 2010)

Tja, bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass noch Keys kommen^^

Schon mit Wotlk keinen bekommen xD


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Tja, bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass noch Keys kommen^^
> 
> Schon mit Wotlk keinen bekommen xD




schon lange keinen mehr schreien hören der einen bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Juli 2010)

abend Kein key bekommen aber mal sehen was noch so geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrco (14. Juli 2010)

Habe auch leider keinen bekommen hoffe ich habe bei der nächsten Welle Glück^^

PS: Wer seinen Beta Invite nich haben will kann sich ja bei mir mal melden =)


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Die Welle kann bis 0:00 uhr bzw Morgen früh um neun noch dauern


----------



## mayfee82 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Die Welle kann bis 0:00 uhr bzw Morgen früh um neun noch dauern




wollen wir mal hoffen das du recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D_a_r_k (14. Juli 2010)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke^^ Naja bin auch seit heute Mittag dran das Ding zu downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt wo es endlich fertig ist, wollte ich gerne rein.. aber naja egal^^ rennt ja nicht so schnell weg


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> wollen wir mal hoffen das du recht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es sollte stimmen da mein Freund auch erst seine freischaltung um 23- 24 uhr bekommen hat


----------



## PandoraOferion (14. Juli 2010)

F5 Spamm inc


----------



## Vipeer (14. Juli 2010)

beim thema schreien,

ich hab grad nachgeschaut. Und hab meine Maus vor Freude an die Decke geklatscht^^

Starcraft II Beta *UND* Cataclysm Beta auf einmal


----------



## Kolura (14. Juli 2010)

mal ne frage schon seit ungefähr ne woche steht, wenn ich mich über die wow seite, in meine accountverwaltung einlogge : 1. Mein Accountname 2. WoW1 ..... 
klicke ich jedoch auf WoW1 kommt : Diese Webseite weist auf eine Weiterleitung auf.
kann das sein das darauf ne cata bete einladung schlummert?

screen hänge ich mit dran.

B-Net

mfg


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Danke^^ Naja bin auch seit heute Mittag dran das Ding zu downloaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wünschte ich könnte wenigstens auf den betarealm drauf ich will zugern einen goblin spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drabush (14. Juli 2010)

Vipeer schrieb:


> beim thema schreien,
> 
> ich hab grad nachgeschaut. Und hab meine Maus vor Freude an die Decke geklatscht^^
> 
> Starcraft II Beta *UND* Cataclysm Beta auf einmal



wie starcraft 2 beta läuft noch oO

Edit: Sorry hab grad gesehen das Starcraft 2 ja am 27.Juli rauskommt ich war schon ein Monat weiter....


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Kolura schrieb:


> mal ne frage schon seit ungefähr ne woche steht, wenn ich mich über die wow seite, in meine accountverwaltung einlogge : 1. Mein Accountname 2. WoW1 .....
> klicke ich jedoch auf WoW1 kommt : Diese Webseite weist auf eine Weiterleitung auf.
> kann das sein das darauf ne cata bete einladung schlummert?
> 
> ...



Geh mal auf Bnet und schau ob bei Wow1 der Lutschkönig abbgebildet ist oder Deathwing


----------



## Kolura (14. Juli 2010)

leider der Lutschking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..... aber trotzdem finde ich das komisch weil das vorher nicht da war.


----------



## Hypocrissy (14. Juli 2010)

Kolura schrieb:


> mal ne frage schon seit ungefähr ne woche steht, wenn ich mich über die wow seite, in meine accountverwaltung einlogge : 1. Mein Accountname 2. WoW1 .....
> klicke ich jedoch auf WoW1 kommt : Diese Webseite weist auf eine Weiterleitung auf.
> kann das sein das darauf ne cata bete einladung schlummert?
> 
> ...









Das wird der PTR von Lichking sein, ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

PandoraOferion schrieb:


> F5 Spamm inc



Bringt 0 inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... um die betafreischaltung zu sehen, musst du dich wohl oder übel neu anmelden .. ;O


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

ich will auchmal glück bei der beta haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir ist immer noch das cover vom LK 
ich hasse es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vielleicht kommts ja noch man weiß es ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

ach hier vielleicht intressiert sich jemand dafür man sieht halt den unterschied perfekt raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15488/WoW-Cataclysm-Karten-im-Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich-Update-Kontinentkarten-verfuegbar

hoffe es gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3a6ZZPLsio&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Wer seinen Beta-Zugang teilen will soll sich mal bei mir melden..Man wird sich schon einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



sagmal ist dir langweilig?


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Wer seinen Beta-Zugang teilen will soll sich mal bei mir melden..Man wird sich schon einig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das würde niemand tun und außerdem riskiert man damit seinen wow-acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Wieso die Frage? Wollte nur ein bisschen Ablenkung für die Frustrierten Leute schaffen...


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=t6FUR_nhGX8[/youtube]

Trollollollollollo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Narulein schrieb:


> Trollollollollollo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D_a_r_k (14. Juli 2010)

Der Betazugang bringt mom sowieso nichts^^ Die Loginserver sind down.. keiner kommt rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber fand den Gildenwb wirklich sehr spassig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Der Betazugang bringt mom sowieso nichts^^ Die Loginserver sind down.. keiner kommt rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hst du ein screenshot von dem bild was ihr benutzt hattet für den wettbewerb?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie ist das eig. mit den freischaltungen, die werden ja vershcickt. wie lange dauert das ungefähr? 
Kann es sein das wenn ich jetzt noch keine hab, drotzdem eine bekomme?


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eig. mit den freischaltungen, die werden ja vershcickt. wie lange dauert das ungefähr?
> Kann es sein das wenn ich jetzt noch keine hab, drotzdem eine bekomme?



Ja, vieleicht heute, vieleicht mit der nächsten welle ( nächste woche) oder gar nicht.


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

Need endlich Loginserver offen ;D ... need bugged quests reporten :]


----------



## Sebastian M (14. Juli 2010)

wie lange geht eigentlich so ne welle mit keys also von wann bis wann werden sie verteilt


----------



## Tidys (14. Juli 2010)

Och ey das kotzt mich an...
Grade nach Hause gekommen und wieder kein Betainvite... -.-


----------



## D_a_r_k (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> hst du ein screenshot von dem bild was ihr benutzt hattet für den wettbewerb?




http://www.bilder-space.de/bilder/7205cb-1278441390.jpg^^ Nicht perfekt, aber hat gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juli 2010)

Sebastian schrieb:


> wie lange geht eigentlich so ne welle mit keys also von wann bis wann werden sie verteilt



meist einen tag durch


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-sp...-1278441390.jpg^^ Nicht perfekt, aber hat gereicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mein Gott mit so einem schrott Screen gewinnt man da? :O

Hätt ich mir auch schnell ne Gilde gründen können 9 Leute hinstellen "Foto" machen und hallo Cata!

Nimms mir nicht übel aber der Screen ist einfach einfallslos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D_a_r_k (14. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott mit so einem schrott Screen gewinnt man da? :O
> 
> Hätt ich mir auch schnell ne Gilde gründen können 9 Leute hinstellen "Foto" machen und hallo Cata!
> 
> ...




Naja in Bewegung wärs spassiger gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hey dir muss es nicht gefallen^^ ich hab meinen Betazugang xp


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Naja in Bewegung wärs spassiger gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach man wie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würd das auchmal machen STRANDPARTY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Vipeer schrieb:


> beim thema schreien,
> 
> ich hab grad nachgeschaut. Und hab meine Maus vor Freude an die Decke geklatscht^^
> 
> Starcraft II Beta *UND* Cataclysm Beta auf einmal



Soweit ich weis is sie starcraft beta seid ende Mai schon zuende xD oder Ende Juni? Egal aufjeden biste da nen bissl spät also guckste wohl das erste ma nach vllt haste den schon seit der ersten welle... und verdammt will auch betainv^^





BlizzLord schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott mit so einem schrott Screen gewinnt man da? :O
> 
> Hätt ich mir auch schnell ne Gilde gründen können 9 Leute hinstellen "Foto" machen und hallo Cata!
> 
> ...




Vorallem, hieß es net Mind. und Max. 10 leute? Ich hab beim hingucken so ca 6 gesehen (hab garnet nachgezählt aba 10 sind das dochnet xD))


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Der Thread is ja auf einmal so leer ;D


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so leute alle mal was schreiben dan kommen die leute wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D_a_r_k (14. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt man kommt sowieso mom. net rein^^


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Es gehen immernoch invites raus, grad einer aus meiner Gilde einen bekommen, vor 5 minuten


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Wie gesagt man kommt sowieso mom. net rein^^



Moin, hast du mit deiner Gilde gewonnen? Wenn ja Gz und viel Spaß.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Es gehen immernoch invites raus, grad einer aus meiner Gilde einen bekommen, vor 5 minuten



Schreibe ihn mal Gz vom netten Pala. xD


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Es gehen immernoch invites raus, grad einer aus meiner Gilde einen bekommen, vor 5 minuten



juhu es besteht wieder hoffnung ---währendes hab ich hier was cooles aus der beta gefunden hatt da jemand ins forum gestellt (ACHTUNG SPOILER)
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/161099-spoilerthrall-ist-back/page__gopid__2709837&#entry2709837


----------



## ben2k (14. Juli 2010)

Warten heißt die divise ^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Warten heißt die divise ^^



warten ist aber doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontrax (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> warten ist aber doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau


----------



## Masahiko (14. Juli 2010)

Naja, des wars dann wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man halt auf die nächste Welle warten.

P.S
Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich Blizz hasse?


----------



## fastgamer14 (14. Juli 2010)

Man bis jetzt noch immer NIX. Aber naja dann warten bis nächste welle (noch ein kleines bischen hoffen das noch was kommt). Bin vielleicht aber auch ein bischen selber dran schuld daher das ich bei starcraft 2 beta nie auch nur einen satz geschrieben habe. Naja da kann man nur sagen abwarten und nix machen


----------



## chixo (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab einen beta.inv und hasse blizz auch !!
is aber nur ein kurzer ärger, wenn wir ehrlich sind, denn wie kann man die entwickler von wow hassen xDD


----------



## Blutelfmann (14. Juli 2010)

Masahiko schrieb:


> Naja, des wars dann wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn blizz das sieht bekommst du bestimmt keinen zugang zur beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

chixo schrieb:


> ich hab einen beta.inv und hasse blizz auch !!
> is aber nur ein kurzer ärger, wenn wir ehrlich sind, denn wie kann man die entwickler von wow hassen xDD



DIe entwickler hass ich net, sondern die Leute die sich um die betakeys und die regeln wie diese ausgewählt werden kümmern... z.b das sie sich dafür entschieden haben es jedesmal total random zu machen und net auchma leute nehmen dies nach langer zeit mal verdient haben, stattdessen gibts leude die bei allen 3 betas dabei waren... oder vor 2 monaten mit wow angefangen ham sich 1 tag vorm versand angemeldet ham und dann ne Freischaltung kriegen.


----------



## Berndl (14. Juli 2010)

Mal ne Frage an unsere Beta-Tester

Wie groß ist der Client (ohne Patches) ?
Hat jemand die möglichkeit das Teil hochzuladen und mir den Link per PM mitzuteilen ?

Hab keine Lust bei eventueller Freischaltung ewig zu laden und da mir eh langweilig ist find ich das ist ne tolle Beschäftigung.


----------



## Menko (14. Juli 2010)

Werden die Gewinner des Gildenwettbewerbs nochmal auf der Homepage, mit ihren Gewinner-Screenshots, bekannt gegeben?
Wenn ja, ist bekannt wann?


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt immernoch Chancen..



> The distribution of additional invites to the World of Warcraft: Cataclysm closed beta began last evening; however, it may take a full day before this distribution is complete and all selected accounts are flagged for beta access.


----------



## Outlawzfinest (14. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich schau bevor ich ins bett geh nochmal rein, aber wie ich auf einer der vorderen Seiten schon sagte...viel Hoffnung hab ich nicht. Ich würde gerne mal deren Kriterien wissen nachdem sie Leute inviten. Vielleicht ist mein PC zu gut. wenn ich mein Profil auf nem Mac Notebook mache vielleicht bekomm ich dann einen^^


----------



## Masahiko (14. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Ihr habt immernoch Chancen..



Das lässt ja wieder etwas hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chixo (14. Juli 2010)

ich glaub nicht ansowas, für die sc2 beta hatte ich meinen schlechteren pc angemeldet -> und bekommen ( aber vll war einfach die wahrscheinlichkeit größer )
und jetzt hab ich einen neuen pc mit 4gb ram , un 2x 2,8 GHz -> cata-beta bekommen 
ich hab einfach nur meine systemdaten mit dem prog jeden abend geupdatet 
ich glaube das ist EINFACH RANDOM !


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

Euch bringt nen Beta Inv atm eh nix... da die Loginserver eh seit 48 stunden fürn arsch sind und sich auch nicht wirklich bessern -.-


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/t/25968569181/when-is-next-beta-wave-comming/

hier noch etwas hoffnung ^^ sprich könnten wir noch bis morgen früh ( 9 uhr ) geflaggd werden... also daumen drücken und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Gut *innere Uhr auf 8:59 Uhr stell*


----------



## Ryje (14. Juli 2010)

info an alle...

hab eben mal bei mir geschaut und hab ne wow beta einladung drin.

Problem nur das ich sie nicht verwenden werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also alle mal nachschaun und freun (oder auch nicht)

mfg


----------



## Nuxxy (14. Juli 2010)

Das wird 100% nich die letzen Keys seien, die heute verschikt werden, da werden noch mehr Wellen kommen * Kaffe schlürf und wart*


----------



## Chriz7 (14. Juli 2010)

Die Acc Verwaltung hat letze Zeit öfters Probleme oder?


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Berndl schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an unsere Beta-Tester
> 
> Wie groß ist der Client (ohne Patches) ?
> Hat jemand die möglichkeit das Teil hochzuladen und mir den Link per PM mitzuteilen ?
> ...



http://www.share.cx/files/609899418607/Cataclysm_Pre-Release_11927_deDE.7z.html


----------



## Berndl (14. Juli 2010)

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Das wird 100% nich die letzen Keys seien, die heute verschikt werden, da werden noch mehr Wellen kommen * Kaffe schlürf und wart*



Und wie kommst du darauf? ^^


----------



## Chriz7 (14. Juli 2010)

Geht bei euch die Account Verwaltung gerde? Bei mir kommt HTTP Stauts 500 und noch bisschen Text. Kennt jemand den Fehler?


----------



## Masahiko (14. Juli 2010)

Ryje schrieb:


> Problem nur das ich sie nicht verwenden werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und warum haste dich dann für die Beta angemeldet?
Um anderen die testen wollen einen Platz in der Beta weg zu nehmen oder um zu protzen weil du nen Zugang hast?


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Masahiko schrieb:


> Und warum haste dich dann für die Beta angemeldet?
> Um anderen die testen wollen einen Platz in der Beta weg zu nehmen oder um zu protzen weil du nen Zugang hast?



Hab kurz mit Ihm geredet, er will sie Verkaufen, also auchnoch profit draus schlagen, es gibt einfach Menschen.. die gibts Garnet...^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Masahiko schrieb:


> Und warum haste dich dann für die Beta angemeldet?
> Um anderen die testen wollen einen Platz in der Beta weg zu nehmen oder um zu protzen weil du nen Zugang hast?



Jetzt flame ihn doch nicht! Er hat sich es vielleicht anders überlegt? Wenn er ihn verkaufen will, dann good luck^^


----------



## Ryje (14. Juli 2010)

Masahiko schrieb:


> Und warum haste dich dann für die Beta angemeldet?
> Um anderen die testen wollen einen Platz in der Beta weg zu nehmen oder um zu protzen weil du nen Zugang hast?



alter das wort Reallife kennste nich oder?

sorry das ich schon seit monaten für betas angemeldet bin. was kann ich dafür das ich unerwartet durch wef nochmal nen monat bekomme und nen beta invite bekomme?

und der über mir: du bist nur neidisch weil du keinen hast und mit deinem gebettel bei mir den acc nicht bekommen hast

leute gibts die gibts garnicht.

P.S.: bevor ihr hier leute dumm anmacht bedenkt die reaktionen. aber wie heißt es so schön? neid ist die höchste art der anerkennung

so long


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ryje schrieb:


> alter das wort Reallife kennste nich oder?
> 
> sorry das ich schon seit monaten für betas angemeldet bin. was kann ich dafür das ich unerwartet durch wef nochmal nen monat bekomme und nen beta invite bekomme?
> 
> ...



Ich dachte schon du meinst mich. ^^


----------



## Nakrul (14. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Geht bei euch die Account Verwaltung gerde? Bei mir kommt HTTP Stauts 500 und noch bisschen Text. Kennt jemand den Fehler?



Interner Serverfehler. Entweder offline oder überlastet


----------



## Ryje (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon du meinst mich. ^^



ne ne ^^ hab ja keinen grund dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär für die zwei die meinen mich anmachen zumüssen


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2010)

Ryje schrieb:


> ne ne ^^ hab ja keinen grund dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieviel willst du denn dafür haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Ryje schrieb:


> ne ne ^^ hab ja keinen grund dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mach dich nicht an^^ finds nur dreist Konsum aus sowas zu schlagen, was btw Illegal ist.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich mach dich nicht an^^ finds nur dreist Konsum aus sowas zu schlagen, was btw Illegal ist.



1. Es ist nicht illegal, es verstößt nur gegen die Agbs

2. Wenn ich keinen bock auf die Beta hätte, hätte ich den Inv auch verkauft. Wieso denn nicht?

3. Es ist seine/ihre Sache.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich mach dich nicht an^^ finds nur dreist Konsum aus sowas zu schlagen, was btw Illegal ist.



Es ist nicht illegal.
Es wird nur nicht von Blizzard geduldet.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich mach dich nicht an^^ finds nur dreist Konsum aus sowas zu schlagen, was btw Illegal ist.



naja is zwar "illegal" aber gar nicht dumm ich mein man merkt dass wirklich viele leute für nen beta-test invite geld hinlegen würden
ich würds net anders machen, wenn ich nich selbst gern einen hätte zum testen^^

edit: mensch bei mir is heute der fehlerteufel drin :x


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

AGBS sind vertragspfliichten und wenn Blizzard Boock dazu hätte könnten sie ihn Anzeigen, und es ist Illegal.



mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> naja is zwar "illegal" aber gar nicht dumm ich mein man merkt dass wirklich viele leute für nen beta-test invite geld hinlegen würden




Stimmt aber das ändert ja nix an der .. Illegalität? (is das nen richtiges Wort xD)


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> AGBS sind vertragspfliichten und wenn Blizzard Boock dazu hätte könnten sie ihn Anzeigen, und es ist Illegal.



Die AGBs sind in Deutschland umstritten und gelten nicht zu 100%.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> AGBS sind vertragspfliichten und wenn Blizzard Boock dazu hätte könnten sie ihn Anzeigen, und es ist Illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, auf Agb Verstoß, kann nur ein Vertragsbruch folgen, d.h. es kann nur der Acc gebannt werden.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> AGBS sind vertragspfliichten und wenn Blizzard Boock dazu hätte könnten sie ihn Anzeigen, und es ist Illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keine ahnung wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich zu faul die AGB's zu lesen...sin aber glaube ich 60% der WoW Spieler^^


----------



## Masahiko (14. Juli 2010)

Ryje schrieb:


> bevor ihr hier leute dumm anmacht bedenkt die reaktionen.



Bevor man in nem Fred, wo etliche Leute auf einen Invite warten, reinschreibt das man einen hat und den nicht nutzen wird, sollte man vieleicht auch die Reaktionen bedenken. 
Das mit dem "ich werde ihn nicht nutzen" hättest dir ja auch sparen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luk0as (14. Juli 2010)

Blizzard dekt sich schon was bei dem System der Vergabe Anhaltspunkte dafür sind.

-Kumpel hat SC2 Betakey bekommen da flißig reportet und an diskusionnen teilgenommen und er war bei der ersten Welle dabei.
-ander kumpel hat relativ neuen acc 4-8Wochen hat auch nen key.
-die andere Sache ist warum sollte jemand der seit 5 jahren zockt mehr recht auf nen betakey haben als ein neuer Spieler. Blizzard wird nicht umsonst Umfragen durchführen und die Daten von PCs Hochladen lassen. Genauso wie auch das jemand der bei ner Beta fleßig war damit belohnt wird bei der nächsten beta dabei sein zu dürfen.

Zu meinem bedauern hatte ich die möglichkeit noch nicht aber was solls 2 Wochen bis Starcraft 2


----------



## Ryje (14. Juli 2010)

Masahiko schrieb:


> Bevor man in nem Fred, wo etliche Leute auf einen Invite warten, reinschreibt das man einen hat und den nicht nutzen wird, sollte man vieleicht auch die Reaktionen bedenken.
> Das mit dem "ich werde ihn nicht nutzen" hättest dir ja auch sparen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein post ging eigentlich dahin das ich euch nur sagen wollte das welche raus sind und mehr nicht.

das ich erwähne das ich meinen nicht nutze hat in erster linie nichts zu tun. und es bietet keine grundlage zur diskusion


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> keine ahnung wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich zu faul die AGB's zu lesen...sin aber glaube ich 60% der WoW Spieler^^



Hab auchnochnie ne AGB gelesen^^ aber hey^^ ich stell gerne wilde theorien und spekulationen auf^^ keine ahnung ham is iwi lustig ... aber für mich ändert das nix^^ vorallem wenn man bedenkt was für heinis die freischaltungen für soviel geld kaufen, richtig menschen die endweder schweine reich sind (und mal ehrlich niemand kann bonzen leiden gebt denen dochnet auchnoch eure betas xD) oder es sind leute die so wow süchtig sind das sie ihr limit total überziehen oder ihren kindern dann 4 monate lang nix zum anziehen (usw) kaufen weil sie die 300euro ja lieber in sowas reinhauen, Mal echt da kauft niemand normales ^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Luk0as schrieb:


> Blizzard dekt sich schon was bei dem System der Vergabe Anhaltspunkte dafür sind.
> 
> -Kumpel hat SC2 Betakey bekommen da flißig reportet und an diskusionnen teilgenommen und er war bei der ersten Welle dabei.
> -ander kumpel hat relativ neuen acc 4-8Wochen hat auch nen key.
> ...




Klar hat jmd der 5 jahre spielt mehr anrecht. Veteran der Brav zahlt und wow finanziert, aba ich glaub genau das wird mein problem sein weil blizzard von mir scheinbar denkt das ich Idiot ja eh mit jeder scheisse zufrieden bin und so oder so bei WoW bleibe, mich kann man ja "scheisse behandeln" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Hab auchnochnie ne AGB gelesen^^ aber hey^^ ich stell gerne wilde theorien und spekulationen auf^^ keine ahnung ham is iwi lustig ... aber für mich ändert das nix^^ vorallem wenn man bedenkt was für heinis die freischaltungen für soviel geld kaufen, richtig menschen die endweder schweine reich sind (und mal ehrlich niemand kann bonzen leiden gebt denen dochnet auchnoch eure betas xD) oder es sind leute die so wow süchtig sind das sie ihr limit total überziehen oder ihren kindern dann 4 monate lang nix zum anziehen (usw) kaufen weil sie die 300euro ja lieber in sowas reinhauen, Mal echt da kauft niemand normales ^^



Du sagst zwar du stellst gerne wilde theorien auf aber finde so kann man das net sagen, ich mein wenn jemand wirklich wirklich ein riesen interesse an der beta hat und das geld übrig hat wieso nicht? hätte nur angst dass der acc schneller weg is als man ihn bekommen hat


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich über jeden Beta-Tester, denn das hilft das Spiel, bevor es raus ist bugfrei zu machen.^^ Also ihr macht schön die Arbeit und wenn das Spiel raus ist, dann erfreue ich mich an einem bugfreien Spiel. ^^ Ist richtig nett von euch.

Seht es doch mal so!


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Du sagst zwar du stellst gerne wilde theorien auf aber finde so kann man das net sagen, ich mein wenn jemand wirklich wirklich ein riesen interesse an der beta hat und das geld übrig hat wieso nicht? hätte nur angst dass der acc schneller weg is als man ihn bekommen hat



Bonzen die zuviel Geld haben haben eh schon genug in ihrem leben^^ die verdienen sowas net, die andere arme partei habich ja schon benannt

Du meinst das jmd 300euro übrig hat und statt urlaub oda so zu machen lieber nen WoW key kauft? Gesund kann das aunet sein :O




Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über jeden Beta-Tester, denn das hilft das Spiel, bevor es raus ist bugfrei zu machen.^^ Also ihr macht schön die Arbeit und wenn das Spiel raus ist, dann erfreue ich mich an einem bugfreien Spiel. ^^ Ist richtig nett von euch.
> 
> Seht es doch mal so!




Nein nein nein ich will meinen Key jetzt sonst ess ich meinen brei net auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Todbringer93 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Hab kurz mit Ihm geredet, er will sie Verkaufen, also auchnoch profit draus schlagen, es gibt einfach Menschen.. die gibts Garnet...^^



...es gibt einfach Menschen, die einfach nur asozial und profitgeil sind...


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Todbringer93 schrieb:


> ...es gibt einfach Menschen, die einfach nur asozial und profitgeil sind...



Äh ich fühl mich grad wegen dem zitat so angeguckt aba das ist Komisch xD?


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2010)

Todbringer93 schrieb:


> ...es gibt einfach Menschen, die einfach nur asozial und profitgeil sind...



Wenn ich ein Auto gewinne(Gewinnspiel) und es verkaufe bin ich dann auch Profitgeil?


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (14. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Auto gewinne(Gewinnspiel) und es verkaufe bin ich dann auch Profitgeil?




Nach seiner Theorie, Ja!


----------



## Thoor (14. Juli 2010)

Todbringer93 schrieb:


> ...es gibt einfach Menschen, die einfach nur asozial und profitgeil sind...



Aha, man bezeichnet also Menschen die man zu 0% kennt als "Assozial und profitgeil" weil sie per zufall etwas gewinnen womit sie eh nicht gerechnet hätten und anstatt es halbherzig zu benutzen oder wegzuwerfen verkaufen sie es

aja....


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Auto gewinne(Gewinnspiel) und es verkaufe bin ich dann auch Profitgeil?



Du gewinnst einen Wertgegenstand mit dem du machenkannst was du willst. Dieser wurde von dem ders dir Schenkt gekauft (dieser hat z.b durch die anrufe beim gewinnspiel was eingenommen somit ist er quit) Blizzard verschickt die Keys (die sie kein Geld kosten, um den leuten die Möglichkeit zu geben schon vorher bissl zu spielen aber auch Fehler usw zu Fiinden.

Wenn du dich dann an Etwas was es umsonst gibt profilierst ist es einfach unmoralisch, denn dann sollten die 300Euro die der Verkäufer für den Key bekommt an Blizzard gehen. Denn es ist ihr eigentum, vllt wären sie so gnädig und geben dir 15% ab weil sie keine arbeit mit bei Ebay reinstellen hatten (net das es net eh nen Blizzard shop gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aha, man bezeichnet also Menschen die man zu 0% kennt als "Assozial und profitgeil" weil sie per zufall etwas gewinnen womit sie eh nicht gerechnet hätten und anstatt es halbherzig zu benutzen oder wegzuwerfen verkaufen sie es
> 
> aja....



so is das nunmal im Internet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCBn1V5xtBk&feature=related


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.xfire.com/live_video/Delroy77/

kack quali und ruckler + andauernde dc wer bock hat sei eingeladen


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> http://www.xfire.com...video/Delroy77/
> 
> kack quali und ruckler + andauernde dc wer bock hat sei eingeladen



Würde ja wenn du die Türken Musik ausmachst die garkeine Musik ist sondern nur ne Beleidigung für meine Ohren.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> http://www.xfire.com...video/Delroy77/
> 
> kack quali und ruckler + andauernde dc wer bock hat sei eingeladen



bin ich doof? oder wirbst bei deinem video mit ner kack quali rucklern und dc's?


----------



## Lyceana (14. Juli 2010)

Ich mag deine Musik, Del =)


----------



## fastgamer14 (14. Juli 2010)

kannst du pw für chat verraten und die mucke ist geil ja nix gegen eminem


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

fastgamer14 schrieb:


> kannst du pw für chat verraten und die mucke ist geil ja nix gegen eminem



Ich würd ja Schwul schreiben, da ich Schwule aber mag und das einfach nur scheiss musik ist.. aehm.. naja sie ist scheisse OMG!

Das chat PW wird dir wenig Bringen, ich behaupte mal er spielt nur und Guckt hier abundzu und Ignoriert den chat völlig.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja Schwul schreiben, da ich Schwule aber mag und das einfach nur scheiss musik ist.. aehm.. naja sie ist scheisse OMG!



oh nöööö bitte keine musik diskussion anfangen die geht dann unendliiiiiiiiich lange^^ mal wieder btt: hat in der zwischenzeit wieder jemand nen invite bekommen?


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

chat is relativ und ja ich mach keine werbung wollt euch nur teil haben lassen wer es nich will soll es lassen und man kann auch muten da is mukke egal^^


----------



## merc91 (14. Juli 2010)

schon wieder ne musikdiskussion-.- halt... war das nicht auch der anfang vom ende für den alten thread?

ach ne das ende war readmore.pascal *g*


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> schon wieder ne musikdiskussion-.- halt... war das nicht auch der anfang vom ende für den alten thread?
> 
> ach ne das ende war readmore.pascal *g*



Ne das Ende was schon diese Musikscheiße...


----------



## ben2k (14. Juli 2010)

und stream off =/


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

na stream läuft chat is buggy komm da aber gleich ma rein suxt halt nur das die server alle paar minsen of gehn :/


----------



## Ziceeth (14. Juli 2010)

dmix schrieb:


> Glaube du brauchst einen Battle.net Account mit irgendeiner Vollversion dann kannste dich anmelden für einen Beta Key.




Brauchst entweder eine Vollversion von Den III Warcraft Spielen, WoW an sich oder Starcraft II.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

xfire hasst mich :/


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

wie mich das ankotzt mit dem scheiß server krams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Diese Zahl nimmst du woher?
> Außerdem woher weisst du das nur Deutsche Mitbürger den Stream anschauen?
> 
> Das mit den Sonderschülern kann ich leider nicht bestätigen.
> ...



Auch noch kein Invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warte sehnsüchtig drauf :'(


----------



## Firun (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Drauf Geschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So so ,

ich weise nun alle darauf hin sich bitte an die Netiquette zu halten der ihr beim erstellen eures buffed Accounts zugestimmt habt.

Desweiteren werden post die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben oder einfach nur provozierend sind entfernt, bitte bleibt beim Thema und hört auf euch gegenseitig ans Bein zu Pinkeln damit ist nämlich niemanden geholfen, danke für euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> So so ,
> 
> ich weise nun alle darauf hin sich bitte an die Netiquette zu halten der ihr beim erstellen eures buffed Accounts zugestimmt habt.
> 
> ...



Danke!

BTT: Bis wielang werden noch Invs verteilt?


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy logg mal um und zeig mir Gnomeregan^^


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Weiß eigentlich jemand bis wann die Invites verschickt werden? Ich weiß die Welle bis um 9 aber ich meine ganz allgemein.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> BTT: Bis wielang werden noch Invs verteilt?



Eyyyyyyyyyyöö denk nich was ich denk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Delröy logg mal um und zeig mir Gnomeregan^^



glaub is noch ned drin zumindest beim letzten patch nich ka wie es nu is


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand bis wann die Invites verschickt werden? Ich weiß die Welle bis um 9 aber ich meine ganz allgemein.



Bis die Beta vorbei ist, also hast du noch viele Chancen.

Wann glaubt ihr kommt Cata raus? 

Jetzt mal an die, die Invs schon haben. Wie fertig sieht Cata aus?


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> glaub is noch ned drin zumindest beim letzten patch nich ka wie es nu is




achso ok

Wie kann man bloß soviel Glück haben um nen invite zu kriegen^^


----------



## CurryKane (14. Juli 2010)

warum ist der login server ausgelastet? >.< will endlcih beta zoggn


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand bis wann die Invites verschickt werden? Ich weiß die Welle bis um 9 aber ich meine ganz allgemein.



Bei Wotlk wurden glaub ich durchgehend jede woche invites verschickt und am ende hatten iwi alle nen betakey (ausser ich und vllt paar andere) ne aba viele buffies ham auch da gesagt das es so massiv viele leute waren und das es gelaggt hat und naja..

denke mind 2 Monate lang wirds wöchjentlich keys geben (wobei es letzte woche ja keine Welle gab, und das ist auch ganz sicher da es ja hieß (offiziell) die 2te Welle startet diese woche.

Aber du darfst net vergessen das "Weis eigendlich jmd" eh nie Zutrifft, der eine macht sich Wichtig und kennt nen GM (GMs wissen über sowas garnet bescheid, sagen sie selbst immer, also fail^^) der nächste weis es weil er mit .. wie heißt nochmal der "oberanführer" von blizzard verwandt is^^


----------



## Kontrax (14. Juli 2010)

CurryKane schrieb:


> warum ist der login server ausgelastet?


ganz einfach weil ich noch net freigeschaltet wurde


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

CurryKane schrieb:


> warum ist der login server ausgelastet? >.< will endlcih beta zoggn



meine anwesenheit allein reicht aus^^
und naja ich hab den auch nur weil ich mehr als 1 acc angemeldet hab


----------



## Taiklos (14. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> meine anwesenheit allein reicht aus^^
> und naja ich hab den auch nur weil ich mehr als 1 acc angemeldet hab



ich hab 3 angemeldet und keinen bekommen^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Wielange glaubt ihr geht die Beta noch? Ich denke mal die, die ein Inv haben können, sagen wie fertig Cata bis jetzt ist.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Taiklos schrieb:


> ich hab 3 angemeldet und keinen bekommen^^



Ich habe auch mehr als einen angemeldet auch keine bekommen.


----------



## Dâmokles1990 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie habt ihr denn immer so viele angemeldet? Für jedes Spiel en anderen bnet account erstellt oder wie?^^


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wielange glaubt ihr geht die Beta noch? Ich denke mal die, die ein Inv haben können, sagen wie fertig Cata bis jetzt ist.



Irgendwie hoffe ich dass sie noch ne weile geht aber irgendwie auch nich weil des heißen könnte cata kommt früher


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

was mich wundert, den acc hab ich erst bei der 1 welle angemeldet gehabt^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (14. Juli 2010)

hab auch 4...auch keinen inv :<


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hoffe ich dass sie noch ne weile geht aber irgendwie auch nich weil des heißen könnte cata kommt früher



Ich hätte lieber das Cata schnell rauskommt, dann kann es jeder spielen.^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> hab auch 4...auch keinen inv :<



Vielleicht bekommste noch einen. Wer weiß das.

1000 Beiträge!


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Meine güte jetzt Melden auchnoch alle 5 Accs an wie unfair kann man sein xD und am ende kriegen sie 3 Invs und verkaufen 2, und lieber Herr mit der Gruselente (ich weiß garnet wie du heißt aba ich seh jedesma dieses nervige Profilbild^^) jetzt sag nicht das das Fair ist oder ihr recht ist dann die 2 Zu verkaufen :O

Geht mir auch so, ich würd auch nen verbuggtes cata spielen, wo nach und nach erst das Max lvl eingeführt wird, solang spielt man dann mit lvl 83 (momentanes max lvl) ICC durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber das Cata schnell rauskommt, dann kann es jeder spielen.^^



Aber schnell könnte auch verbuggt heißen :/ also lange warten und bugfrei oder schnell und buggy...dann warte ich doch lieber^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Meine güte jetzt Melden auchnoch alle 5 Accs an wie unfair kann man sein xD und am ende kriegen sie 3 Invs und verkaufen 2, und lieber Herr mit der Gruselente (ich weiß garnet wie du heißt aba ich seh jedesma dieses nervige Profilbild^^) jetzt sag nicht das das Fair ist oder ihr recht ist dann die 2 Zu verkaufen :O



Ich finde es besser, als immer nur Neid zu empfinden und nur sich selber zu sehen, anstatt sich mal für die Leute zu freuen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich finde es besser, als immer nur neid zu empfinden und nur sich selber zu sehen, anstatt sich mal für die Leute zu freuen.




Ich soll mich für leute freuen die mit Multiaccounts ihre chancen unfair ver 3 4 oder 5 fachen? Ich könnte auch alle wc3 lizenzen die ich habe auf anderne acc anmelden hab genug lizenzen rumliegen, und weiste wieso ichs net mache? Weils unfair ist.



Und ich Freue mich für alle die nen Beta-Inv kriegen, aber nur wenn Sie ihn selbst benutzen, ihn nicht irgendwo kaufen, oder ihn nur haben weil sie sich mit 5 Accs anmelden.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Aber schnell könnte auch verbuggt heißen :/ also lange warten und bugfrei oder schnell und buggy...dann warte ich doch lieber^^



Jo ich auch und würden endlich mal alle Bugs reporten, wäre das Spiel schneller draußen.^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich soll mich für leute freuen die mit Multiaccounts ihre chancen unfair ver 3 4 oder 5 fachen? Ich könnte auch alle wc3 lizenzen die ich habe auf anderne acc anmelden hab genug lizenzen rumliegen, und weiste wieso ichs net mache? Weils unfair ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Und ich Freue mich für alle die nen Beta-Inv kriegen, aber nur wenn Sie ihn selbst benutzen, ihn nicht irgendwo kaufen, oder ihn nur haben weil sie sich mit 5 Accs anmelden.



Tja schon wieder neidisch. Hör auf zu flamen, nur weil du keinen hast.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Jo ich auch und würden endlich mal alle Bugs reporten, wäre das Spiel schneller draußen.



Ich denke von den 100% die Fehlen sozusagen, sind 80% Schlicht net fertig instanzen und gegenden quests usw.. und vllt 20% Muss noch Lokalisiert und Buggefindet werden.^^




Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Tja schon wieder neidisch. Hör auf zu flamen, nur weil du keinen hast.




Ich flame garnet aba wenn man keine Ahnung hat schön immer die .. aufreissen.

Aber hey du bist ja auch einer der Sich mit Mehreren accs anmeldet und damit die Chance aller fairen leute Senkt. Jeder der das fair nennt dem ist doch netmehr zu Helfen.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich denke von den 100% die Fehlen sozusagen, sind 80% Schlicht net fertig instanzen und gegenden quests usw.. und vllt 20% Muss noch Lokalisiert und Buggefindet werden.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo nimmst du eigentlich immer die zahlen her? arbeitest bei blizzard? und ich denke jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden was fair und unfair ist da brauchen wir keinen moral apostel wie dich...


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich denke von den 100% die Fehlen sozusagen, sind 80% Schlicht net fertig instanzen und gegenden quests usw.. und vllt 20% Muss noch Lokalisiert und Buggefindet werden.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat, wieso diese dann auch nicht nutzen? Jaja, hätte du die Möglichkeit würdest du sie auch nutzen. 

Es ist sowieso nur ein Spiel, also wayne.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat, wieso diese dann auch nicht nutzen? Jaja, hätte du die Möglichkeit würdest du sie auch nutzen.
> 
> Es ist sowieso nur ein Spiel, also wayne.



Soll ich die Webcam anschmeissen und dir je 3 mal ne ROC und TFT schachtel zeigen?

Ich habe die Möglichkeit, und ich bleibe fair. Und der über dir ist einfach nur dumm, klar ist das unfair, das hat nix mit Moral zu tun, und fairness ist nix was im auge des betrachters liegt.


----------



## Taiklos (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich soll mich für leute freuen die mit Multiaccounts ihre chancen unfair ver 3 4 oder 5 fachen? Ich könnte auch alle wc3 lizenzen die ich habe auf anderne acc anmelden hab genug lizenzen rumliegen, und weiste wieso ichs net mache? Weils unfair ist.


auf allen 3 accs bnet accounts isn wow wotlk account.. auf einem sogar 2.. ich meld mich mit 3 bnet accs an damit ich ne höhere chance hab auf einen key.. da ich leider keinen "key" weggeben kann ohne meine account daten preiszugeben werden (sollte ich mehr als 1 "key" bekommen) die andern wohl an im rl bekannte weitergegeben oder wenn die nicht wollen dann werden die zusätzlichen "keys" tatsächlich auf den accounts vergammeln!
sry..


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Soll ich die Webcam anschmeissen und dir je 3 mal ne ROC und TFT schachtel zeigen?
> 
> Ich habe die Möglichkeit, und ich bleibe fair. Und der über dir ist einfach nur dumm, klar ist das unfair, das hat nix mit Moral zu tun, und fairness ist nix was im auge des betrachters liegt.



Wie aggro du schon wegen eines Beta-Invs bist. Es geht hier nur um eine Beta, scheiß drauf, es kein großes Preisgeld. NEIN NUR EINE BETA!

Ich würde mal über eine Pause nachdenken.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Taiklos schrieb:


> auf allen 3 accs bnet accounts isn wow wotlk account.. auf einem sogar 2.. ich meld mich mit 3 bnet accs an damit ich ne höhere chance hab auf einen key.. da ich leider keinen "key" weggeben kann ohne meine account daten preiszugeben werden (sollte ich mehr als 1 "key" bekommen) die andern wohl an im rl bekannte weitergegeben oder wenn die nicht wollen dann werden die zusätzlichen "keys" tatsächlich auf den accounts vergammeln!
> sry..



Gut.. Wotlk accs (die aktiv sind) sind ja noch was anderes du zahlst enorm viel.. aber wc3 lizenzen kosten 5 euro oda so^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wie aggro du schon wegen eines Beta-Invs bist. Es geht hier nur um eine Beta, scheiß drauf, es kein großes Preisgeld. NEIN NUR EINE BETA!
> 
> Ich würde mal über eine Pause nachdenken.



Ich weiß garnet was ihr alle wollt, vorhin schreibt ihr was darüber das man menschen die man net sieht net Beurteilen kann, wieso glaubste das ich wütend bin^^ ich sitze hier total gelassen und schreibe meine meinung, und btw. Falls du WoW-Pause meintest. Habe in Wotlk Kaum bis Garnicht Geraidet, das höhste was ich gesehen hab war Ulduar... und da auch nur die ersten 3 Bosse. Naxx Ganz.. rest garnicht. Weder Satharion/Maly/Ony/Die richtigen Raid inzes usw und habe auch nur 2 chars auf 80 hochgezockt, und war seid fast 3 Monaten kaum on, auf Cata hab ich halt wieder Bock.


Zugegeben, jetzt bin ich ein Bisschen aggro, aber nur, weil du mir sowas Unterstellst, und das kann ich net Leiden, genau wie das mit dem Neid, ich bin nicht Neidisch, überhaupt nicht, krieg ich keine Freischaltung, auch gut, aber wenn leute 3 Freischaltungen kriegen und Sagen das das fair ist dann... naja das ist eben nicht fair. oO


Oh und WoWler^^ sagmal... ist das Absicht das dein Pala Die einstellungen fürn Jäger hat bei deinem Sigteil da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

chat müsste nun klappen^^
und wenn ich noch nen invite bekomm verkauf ich wohl einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnet was ihr alle wollt, vorhin schreibt ihr was darüber das man menschen die man net sieht net Beurteilen kann, wieso glaubste das ich wütend bin^^ ich sitze hier total gelassen und schreibe meine meinung, und btw. Falls du WoW-Pause meintest. Habe in Wotlk Kaum bis Garnicht Geraidet, das höhste was ich gesehen hab war Ulduar... und da auch nur die ersten 3 Bosse. Naxx Ganz.. rest garnicht. Weder Satharion/Maly/Ony/Die richtigen Raid inzes usw und habe auch nur 2 chars auf 80 hochgezockt, und war seid fast 3 Monaten kaum on, auf Cata hab ich halt wieder Bock.
> 
> 
> Zugegeben, jetzt bin ich ein Bisschen aggro, aber nur, weil du mir sowas Unterstellst, und das kann ich net Leiden, genau wie das mit dem Neid, ich bin nicht Neidisch, überhaupt nicht, krieg ich keine Freischaltung, auch gut, aber wenn leute 3 Freischaltungen kriegen und Sagen das das fair ist dann... naja das ist eben nicht fair. oO



Achja dann hör auf andere als Unfair zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie einen Inv haben und du nicht. Ist doch egal wenn sich manche mit 20000 Accs anmelden. Du hast halt Pech, wenn du das nicht machst.

Achso noch: MIMIMIMIMI??????????????????


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Achja dann hör auf andere als Unfair zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie einen Inv haben und du nicht. Ist doch egal wenn sich manche mit 20000 Accs anmelden. Du hast halt Pech, wenn du das nicht machst.
> 
> Achso noch: MIMIMIMIMI??????????????????



Sie sind Unfair.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Sie sind Unfair.



Sie sind fair und bleiben das auch. Hör auf mimimimimimmimimimimimi zu machen!


----------



## Azuran (14. Juli 2010)

kommt ma runder , es gibt weit aus wichtigeres als ne freischaltung für ne beta.
wenn jemanden nicht passt das wer anders mehr acc für die beta anmeldet naund? selba machen oder ruhe.
sehe da nicht das geringste wodrber man da zu streiten geschweigeden zu diskutieren gibt.

habe selber noch keine freischaltung , göns aber jedem der eine hatt , spätestens wens rauskommt werde ichs spielen könn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Sie sind fair und bleiben das auch. Hör auf mimimimimimmimimimimimi zu machen!



Weiste du gehts doch drauf ein.

Sie sind Unfair, Unfair, Unfair, Unfair.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Juli 2010)

Kommt mal wieder runter.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

was hier mit euch abeht echt krass


----------



## Kontrax (14. Juli 2010)

naja wowler provoziert ja wieder und macht ihn runter weil er es unfair findet 
ich finde es auch unfair wenn leute die halt nur 1acc haben keinen bekommen weil welche 3-5 haben


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Soo er ist Weg, back to Topic... aehm joar.. ka^^ schreibt ma was

btw http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded - Deepholm, gut gemacht die gegend






Kontrax schrieb:


> naja wowler provoziert ja wieder und macht ihn runter weil er es unfair findet
> ich finde es auch unfair wenn leute die halt nur 1acc haben keinen bekommen weil welche 3-5 haben




Heirate mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polxx (14. Juli 2010)

Muss man einen Bezahlten WoW acc haben oder geht es mit abgelaufenem auch?


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Polxx schrieb:


> Muss man einen Bezahlten WoW acc haben oder geht es mit abgelaufenem auch?



WoW acc muss aktiv sein

Oder du must ne andere Lizenz drunter ham (wc3 starcraft diablo)


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Polxx schrieb:


> Muss man einen Bezahlten WoW acc haben oder geht es mit abgelaufenem auch?



Ich denke dass sogar eingefrorene genommen werden da ich nur weiß dass man ne vollversion braucht, bin mir aber echt nicht sicher.

Edit: ok bee hats ja schon bestätigt^^


----------



## Polxx (14. Juli 2010)

Also, mein WoW Acc is seit dem 4.2.10 abgelaufen, habe aber WC3 RoC und TfT aufm acc, also kann ich eingeladen werden?


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Polxx schrieb:


> Also, mein WoW Acc is seit dem 4.2.10 abgelaufen, habe aber WC3 RoC und TfT aufm acc, also kann ich eingeladen werden?



wenn du dich angemeldet hast ja


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Ich denke dass sogar eingefrorene genommen werden da ich nur weiß dass man ne vollversion braucht, bin mir aber echt nicht sicher.
> 
> Edit: ok bee hats ja schon bestätigt^^



Komischer Edit weil ich sagte er muss Aktiv sein, du sagtest man muss nur einen haben^^ ich dachte das mit haben Gilt nur bei anderen Lizenzen ohne Monatliche kosten... ich weiß es net sicher so hab ichs die 50 seiten lang hier verstanden^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Weg bin ich nicht.

BTT: Bis morgen 9 Uhr kommen Invs, denke ich mal. ^^


----------



## Polxx (14. Juli 2010)

Also kann ich einen erhalten da ich ja Wc3 und WoW besitze?


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> wenn du dich angemeldet hast ja



Vanion meinte, aber der Acc muss aktiv sein, kann sein dass es nicht stimmt.


----------



## Wanted_By_Angel (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab heute Nachmittag gegen 12 Uhr einen Beta Invite bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Polxx schrieb:


> Also kann ich einen erhalten da ich ja Wc3 und WoW besitze?



Du musst nur WoW besitzen mehr nicht.^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

Wanted_By_Angel schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Nachmittag gegen 12 Uhr einen Beta Invite bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz. Viel Spaß und ich hoffe du reportest fleißig.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Polxx schrieb:


> Also kann ich einen erhalten da ich ja Wc3 und WoW besitze?



Ich weiß es net sicher... es hieß am anfang im Bluepost nur Aktive accs.. nun haben einige inaktive schon bekommen vorhin z.b Eywa oder so^^ und ka wie das mit den anderen wc3 serials läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Vanion meinte, aber der Acc muss aktiv sein, kann sein dass es nicht stimmt.



Entweder ich bin müde oder doof aber wer is Vanion


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wanted_By_Angel schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Nachmittag gegen 12 Uhr einen Beta Invite bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz^^ nur warum sagste uns das erst so spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Entweder ich bin müde oder doof aber wer is Vanion



Der macht bei WoW-Szene.de die Bericherstattung für die Beta/Betashow und Livestreams abundan, gibt jetzt 19 betashows je 10 min Lang.. in allen zeigt er eig nur die gebiete und inner 18 die Talente und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es net sicher... es hieß am anfang im Bluepost nur Aktive accs.. nun haben einige inaktive schon bekommen vorhin z.b Eywa oder so^^ und ka wie das mit den anderen wc3 serials läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke es macht nur Sinn, wenn du einen WoW Account hast und nicht nur Warcraft Accounts.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Entweder ich bin müde oder doof aber wer is Vanion



Vanion ist einer von WoWszene.de, der macht Livestreams und Betashows.


----------



## cortez338 (14. Juli 2010)

Wanted_By_Angel schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Nachmittag gegen 12 Uhr einen Beta Invite bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heute nachmittag gegen 12 ich musste so lachn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch gerade erst einen bekommen vor 10 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ziehe mir natürlich gerade die beta WORG FTW


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich denke es macht nur Sinn, wenn du einen WoW Account hast und nicht nur Warcraft Accounts.



Warum ham wir dann über die Mass accs gestritten die sich mit Wc3 serials angemeldet ham? XD

Ich krieg Plaque -.-



cortez338 schrieb:


> heute nachmittag gegen 12 ich musste so lachn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab kurz gedacht sagste was oder sagste nix, aba wenn du das tust is ja alles gut^^ mich wollen eh schon alle umbringen Inklusive 2 Mods xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> heute nachmittag gegen 12 ich musste so lachn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder hat andere Zeiten, vllt steht er schon um 3 Uhr auf.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

nachmittag um 12? wann has du dann vormittag? um 2?


----------



## ach was solls. (14. Juli 2010)

Okay also LK Beta hat ich jetzt wart ich noch auf Cataclysm, weil mir imho einfach WoW keinen spaß mehr macht. Ich häng mit meinem gear sowieso paar jahrzehnte zurück ..
ich nehme an blizzard wird auch leuten die nur WoW besitzen aber nicht bezahlt haben einen key geben .. wahrscheinlich um diese wieder zum zocken zu bewegen ..

kann man in der beta auch vorgefertigte chars nehmen? hab nur meinen rogue auf 80 :/


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Warum ham wir dann über die Mass accs gestritten die sich mit Wc3 serials angemeldet ham? XD
> 
> Ich krieg Plaque -.-



Ich habe mich nur mit WoW Accs angemeldet, nicht mit neu erstellen B-net Accounts.

Natürlich sich mit neu erstellen B-net Accounts ohne WoW anzumelden, wäre unfair und würde nichts bringen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (14. Juli 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Okay also LK Beta hat ich jetzt wart ich noch auf Cataclysm, weil mir imho einfach WoW keinen spaß mehr macht. Ich häng mit meinem gear sowieso paar jahrzehnte zurück ..
> ich nehme an blizzard wird auch leuten die nur WoW besitzen aber nicht bezahlt haben einen key geben .. wahrscheinlich um diese wieder zum zocken zu bewegen ..
> 
> kann man in der beta auch vorgefertigte chars nehmen? hab nur meinen rogue auf 80 :/



Ja, diese haben dann T 10,5, also das beste Gear auf dem Markt.


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

premade is so ne sache dauern 2 tag immo oder auch mehr ka meine sind noch ned da heut mittag stand 1 tag


----------



## Toxxical (14. Juli 2010)

Können jetzt immer noch Einladungen rausgehen? Wann ist denn Endgültig Schluss mit der Welle?


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Können jetzt immer noch Einladungen rausgehen? Wann ist denn Endgültig Schluss mit der Welle?



Soweit bekannt um 9 Uhr morgens wegen Zeitverschiebung und so nem Klumpatsch.


----------



## Astrakiller (14. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Können jetzt immer noch Einladungen rausgehen? Wann ist denn Endgültig Schluss mit der Welle?



Wenn in Amerika der Donnerstag anfängt,ist schluss.Also ja,jetzt kann auch immernoch was rausgehen.


----------



## D_a_r_k (14. Juli 2010)

Also die keinen haben müssen sich nicht ärgern, denn die betatester der zweiten welle kommen ALLE nicht rein^^ Blizz hats verka..., die haben die glücklichen nicht mit dem eu beta server abgeglichen.. hoffentlich bekommen se es bis zum we hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MUSS ZOCKEN^^


----------



## Delröy1 (14. Juli 2010)

wenn du meinen stream anschaust weißt du das wohl leute rein kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (15. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt hab meinen erst gerade bekommen vor jetzt etwa 20 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (15. Juli 2010)

wenn die keys regional vergeben werden ist Essen schon mal gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Naja dann habe ich wohl pech, wobei in 9 Stunden kann noch viel passieren.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Naja dann habe ich wohl pech, wobei in 9 Stunden kann noch viel passieren.



ja sehs mal so...bei denen is nu 15 uhr, stell dir vor wir haben von 15 - 24 uhr zeit da kommt des einem schon viel länger vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> ja sehs mal so...bei denen is nu 15 uhr, stell dir vor wir haben von 15 - 24 uhr zeit da kommt des einem schon viel länger vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau! Don´t worry be happy!!!!!xD


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mir grad den heute 20 Kaffe geholt da ich bis 9 uhr wach bleiben werde und mal schauen werde was so passiert


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

naja schon nach 12 das heißt, wieder kein invite für mich =(


----------



## Astrakiller (15. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Wenn in Amerika der Donnerstag anfängt,ist schluss.Also ja,jetzt kann auch immernoch was rausgehen.



... Lest das halt bevor ihr rumheult weil schon nach 0:00 uhr ist -.-.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir grad den heute 20 Kaffe geholt da ich bis 9 uhr wach bleiben werde und mal schauen werde was so passiert



oha na dann viel spaß dabei kannst ja solang bei mir zu schauen^^


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Guckte heute nach dem Raid rein und hatte ein Beta-Profil drinne. Ist aber ein verdammt langer download vom Beta-Clienten.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> naja schon nach 12 das heißt, wieder kein invite für mich =(



Ja hier bei uns aber nicht in Amerika du hast noch ne chance bis um 9 Uhr Deutscher Zeit


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Ja hier bei uns aber nicht in Amerika du hast noch ne chance bis um 9 Uhr Deutscher Zeit



oh, echt? Cool =)
Aber naja wie hoch ist wohl die warscheinlichkeit ^-^
Mach mir keine hoffnungen mehr


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> oha na dann viel spaß dabei kannst ja solang bei mir zu schauen^^



Genau das werd ich tuhen


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

Im US Forum gabs zum Start eine wunderbare Beschreibung wie man herraus finden kann, ob sein Acc geflaggt aber noch nicht freigeschaltet wurde.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Im US Forum gabs zum Start eine wunderbare Beschreibung wie man herraus finden kann, ob sein Acc geflaggt aber noch nicht freigeschaltet wurde.



Kannst den Link schicken vielleicht gilts ja auch für D wurde nur nicht angesprochen^^


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Im US Forum gabs zum Start eine wunderbare Beschreibung wie man herraus finden kann, ob sein Acc geflaggt aber noch nicht freigeschaltet wurde.



Und wie kann man das herausfinden?


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Und wie kann man das herausfinden?




Würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren



Mich genau so

Delröy kannste mir mal den Link zu deinem Livestream geben?


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Hmm,weiß wohl keiner.^^


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Mich genau so
> 
> Delröy kannste mir mal den Link zu deinem Livestream geben?



Der ist doch in seiner Sig.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Ok ich fang an zu Glaube dass das ne Lüge war^^


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

link is in meiner sig drin


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Er war zu klein um ihn mit meinen halb zufallenden augen noch sehen kann


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Er war zu klein um ihn mit meinen halb zufallenden augen noch sehen kann



Nach soviel Kaffee?^^


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

jo kack quali anders gehts ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Naja auch ich werde nach 48 Studen wach bleiben mal Müde


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Naja auch ich werde nach 48 Studen wach bleiben mal Müde



Wieso bist du 48h wach? Oo


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

<-- Hat keine Lust pennen zu gehen


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

solls geben ne hab ich auch schon gehabt^^ aber naja ich mach auch nimmer lang denk ich server zickt wieder rum


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Grade kurz den Orc Magier in deinem Livestream gesehn, obwohl ichs wusste dass es den jetzt gibt hats mich iwie vom Stuhl gehauen ôo


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Grade kurz den Orc Magier in deinem Livestream gesehn, obwohl ichs wusste dass es den jetzt gibt hats mich iwie vom Stuhl gehauen ôo



das war mein stream^^


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

WTF isn nu los @ Khorhiil & Lekraan


----------



## Todbringer93 (15. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Banane



Lass den Apfel ruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Sagnal, ich würde mal gerne wissen obs in der Beta schon Worgen + Goblin Mounts gibt


----------



## Todbringer93 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Sagnal, ich würde mal gerne wissen obs in der Beta schon Worgen + Goblin Mounts gibt



Nein. immer nocht nicht leider :/ Immer noch alles Vermutungen.


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren



Link gibt es nicht, der thread wurde nicht nur geschlossen sondern gelöscht.
Ich hatte mir das gespeichert und werd euch das hier mal rein posten.

Es ist in kurzform so:
cata saugen und installieren, und dann sieht man es schon beim login.

Kann man nur dev Server auswählen und landet auf einer leeren Realm list, dann wurde der Account nicht geflaggt.
Gibt es eine andere Fehlermeldung (weiss die leider jetz net auswendig) dann wurde der acc geflaggt.

Wie gesagt, ich poste den original thread heut morgen hier rein.
Hab die Datei aufm Rechner @ Arbeit *g*


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand mal den Client, ich würd den mir grade schonmal downloaden


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Link gibt es nicht, der thread wurde nicht nur geschlossen sondern gelöscht.
> Ich hatte mir das gespeichert und werd euch das hier mal rein posten.
> 
> Es ist in kurzform so:
> ...



Danke.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> jo add mich in skype



Witzig bist du geworden :S


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Mir ist langweilig. WAAAAAAHH! Ähm ne Frage hat schon, wer wieder einen Inv bekommen?


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Das einzige was ich wollte is ne Simple seite wo ich mir den Installer downloaden kann


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig. WAAAAAAHH! Ähm ne Frage hat schon, wer wieder einen Inv bekommen?



Mir au aber zock nu wow nebenher, hab alle 10 minuten in mein battle.net acc geguckt immer noch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Was bringst mir wenn du mir bei Skype nen 2,2gb client schikst der nächstes jahr noch nich fertig is


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich wollte is ne Simple seite wo ich mir den Installer downloaden kann



Bitte schön!


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Bitte schön!



Danke dir


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

i love myself... aber hab noch keinen inv.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Neeeein wo is die schöne Livestream Musik hin? Die war voll geil nebenher zu WoW


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Danke dir



Irgendwie gehen da aber die Patches nicht. Das dauert dort 3 Min und ist nur ein Patch. oÖ


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

wann kommt die nächste welle? weis man das schon und ist es dan auch offiziel?


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Danke dir



Irgendwie gehen da aber die Patches nicht. Das dauert dort 3 Min und ist nur ein Patch. oÖ

Und das Wotlk-Logo ist da wenn ich es installiert habe und nicht wie normal das Classic-Logo. Was mache ich falsch?^^


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

später kommt die viel später^^
so kein bock mehr für heute ich bin dann mal off hauter rein und quält nich so sehr eure f5 tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehen da aber die Patches nicht. Das dauert dort 3 Min und ist nur ein Patch. oÖ
> 
> Und das Wotlk-Logo ist da wenn ich es installiert habe und nicht wie normal das Classic-Logo. Was mache ich falsch?^^



hab auch das normale logo also ka scheint normal zu sein weils bei wotlk auch so is weil es der luncher is^^


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> wann kommt die nächste welle? weis man das schon und ist es dan auch offiziel?



Die heutige Welle ist doch noch nicht mal durch^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> wann kommt die nächste welle? weis man das schon und ist es dan auch offiziel?



Die läuft noch bis 09:00 Uhr


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehen da aber die Patches nicht. Das dauert dort 3 Min und ist nur ein Patch. oÖ



Also ich installier grad, aber 16 gb sind schon happen, ich warte mal ab


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> später kommt die viel später^^
> so kein bock mehr für heute ich bin dann mal off hauter rein und quält nich so sehr eure f5 tasten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht^^ ps: da warn gold vk in deinem livestream chat xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Hmm geht jetzt.^^


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Die läuft noch bis 09:00 Uhr



wurde das offiziel gesagt von blizz?


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> nacht^^ ps: da warn gold vk in deinem livestream chat xD



yo die sind überall is mir auch total egal^^
so nacht jetze


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Nein, war aber bei der letzen Beta welle genau so


Kumpel hat grade einen bekommen, vor 2-3 Minuten


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Nein, war aber bei der letzen Beta welle genau so
> 
> 
> Kumpel hat grade einen bekommen, vor 2-3 Minuten



Gz von mir.


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hmm geht jetzt.^^



KA was du da hattest bei mir hat alles gefunzt,bin aber immer noch am patchen.
1,11 gb *kotz*


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> wurde das offiziel gesagt von blizz?



Ja in nem amerikanischen Blue-Ticker.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

So ich geh jetzt auch pennen dann geht die Zeit schneller rum, is ja wie weihnachten nur mit der ungewissheit ob man überhaupt was bekommt :-/


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

will auch einen ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Nein, war aber bei der letzen Beta welle genau so
> 
> 
> Kumpel hat grade einen bekommen, vor 2-3 Minuten


Hat er den schon länger und jetzt erst gesehen oder grade erst bekommen?


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

*unauffälig die kaffe tasse wieder aufüllen*


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehen da aber die Patches nicht. Das dauert dort 3 Min und ist nur ein Patch. oÖ
> 
> Und das Wotlk-Logo ist da wenn ich es installiert habe und nicht wie normal das Classic-Logo. Was mache ich falsch?^^



das neue Login kommt glaubich erst nachdem du fast alles durch hast, bei mir war auch die patches gingen erts net (habe eingelogt da war dieses patch herunterladen bla) hab dann immer wieder wow beta dings launcher gestarte und irgendwann find der ganz von selbst an zu patchen und rappelte dann alle 7-8 patches durch


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> will auch einen ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !



Me²,aber Blizz will mir einfach keinen geben.


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

ich wär ja mal voll fürn ts meeting ... da bleibt der fred mal leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> ich wär ja mal voll fürn ts meeting ... da bleibt der fred mal leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der Fred soll ja voll werden, aber haste nen TS server anzubieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (15. Juli 2010)

Doofe Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Wir haben in der Familie 2 Accounts, einer davon ist mir. Nachdem die erste Welle durch war und leider keiner der beiden Accounts eine Freischaltung bekommen hat, hab ich mir mal den Client gesaugt und installiert.
Mit meinem kriege ich den schwarzen Bildschirm und mit dem anderen die Fehlermeldung (wohlgemerkt auf dem selben Rechner). Habe diesen Post bisher für ein Gerücht gehalten bezüglich dem schwarzen Bildschirm/der Fehlermeldung und weiss selbst jetzt noch nicht ob man der Aussage glaube schenken darf.

Daher mal die Frage: Gab es in der Zwischenzeit irgendwann mal einen "Beweis" dafür dass diese Annahme mit der Fehlermeldung = Geflaggt stimmt?

Bisher hat keiner der beiden Accounts eine Freischaltung. Der mit der Fehlermeldung hat allerdings auch kein Lichking PTR1 Cover... obwohl das mittlerweile fast jeder Account hat :/.


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> der Fred soll ja voll werden, aber haste nen TS server anzubieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa^^...skype ist aber hotter


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Link gibt es nicht, der thread wurde nicht nur geschlossen sondern gelöscht.
> Ich hatte mir das gespeichert und werd euch das hier mal rein posten.
> 
> Es ist in kurzform so:
> ...




Achsoo das....Ja, kenn ich schon.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meiner hat auch kein Ptr, Grud. ich War noch nie aufm Testserver.


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Meiner hat auch kein Ptr, Grud. ich War noch nie aufm Testserver.



Ich schon aber hab auch net so ein Symbol da,nur das von meinen WoW - Account.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre mal interessant.^^ 

Ich will mal sehen was ich habe, sobald der Client fertig ist.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich will mal sehen was ich habe, sobald der Client fertig ist.




Darauf warte ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Darauf warte ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal sehen welcher Rechner schneller ist. ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

650 mb hab ich schon vom installer download x_X


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

also das mit dem schwarzen bildschirm ist ganz komisch und der fehlermeldung... hatte immer mit 3 acc´´s schwarzen bildschirm und mit 1 dieser fehlermeldung... mit dem acc der die fehlermeldung hat, hatte ich nach dem patch schwarzen bildschirm...


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> also das mit dem schwarzen bildschirm ist ganz komisch und der fehlermeldung... hatte immer mit 3 acc´´s schwarzen bildschirm und mit 1 dieser fehlermeldung... mit dem acc der die fehlermeldung hat, hatte ich nach dem patch schwarzen bildschirm...



Ein Teufelskreis. xD


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Welcher Patchversion ist eingendlich mom. die letzte? Das warten is ja schlimmer als keine einladung zu bekommen.

Bin gerade bei 12232


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> 650 mb hab ich schon vom installer download x_X



Die Installation dauert auch schon ungefähr ne Stunde.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Welcher Patchversion ist eingendlich mom. die letzte? Das warten is ja schlimmer als keine einladung zu bekommen.



Es ist beides nervig. 

Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Die Installation dauert auch schon ungefähr ne Stunde.



Zum Glück muss ich "nurnoch" patchen. -.-


----------



## aluma1234 (15. Juli 2010)

Gute nacht 

Ich komme mir I wie freakig vor wenn ich jetzt bis 9 vorm PC hocke 

Gute Nacht 


Ps: Bitte Gott gib mir eine freischaltung!!!


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Da ich ja eh noch keinen Key hab, tuhts jetzt auch nix mehr zur sache


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

und was ist wenn keine fehlermeldung kommt heist man hat verschissen und hat keine chance mehr auf cata beta?


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> und was ist wenn keine fehlermeldung kommt heist man hat verschissen und hat keine chance mehr auf cata beta?



ach das ist alles nur hirngespinnst ^^


----------



## darkwater8 (15. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> also das mit dem schwarzen bildschirm ist ganz komisch und der fehlermeldung... hatte immer mit 3 acc´´s schwarzen bildschirm und mit 1 dieser fehlermeldung... mit dem acc der die fehlermeldung hat, hatte ich nach dem patch schwarzen bildschirm...



Naja meine Vermutung...
Sobald man sich den PTR Client downloadet, kriegt man aufm Betaclient den schwarzen Bildschirm und nix mit geflaggt, daher wollte ich wissen ob man schon mehr darüber weiss.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> und was ist wenn keine fehlermeldung kommt heist man hat verschissen und hat keine chance mehr auf cata beta?



Ich denke das is nurn Mythos, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt^^


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es ist beides nervig.


 Nope. Würde man keine bekommen, würde man das Achselzuckend wegstecken und nur "mist" denken sobal Cata draußen ist.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Die ganze Cata beter und key und freischaltung und opel und bwm und smart mit 24 zoll reifen is alles hingespinnst


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

OH MEIN GOTT ICH HAB GRAD NEN INVITE BEKOMMEN!


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

warn spaß...xD


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Es kein Hirngespinnst für Leute die auf Übernatürliches stehen, es scheint schon etwas wahres dran zu sein, wenn Blizzard sogar den Thread einfach so gelöscht hat.


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es kein Hirngespinnst für Leute die auf Übernatürliches stehen, es scheint schon etwas wahres dran zu sein, wenn Blizzard sogar den Thread einfach so gelöscht hat.



und wenn du dann einen schwarzen bildschirm hast... schreibste: DAS IST FAKE..AS KANN NICHT SEIn...DER HAT NUR GELABERT 

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Mit Übernatürlich meinst du nen Smart mit 24 oder 26 Zoll reifen?


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> und wenn du dann einen schwarzen bildschirm hast... schreibste: DAS IST FAKE..AS KANN NICHT SEIn...DER HAT NUR GELABERT
> 
> rofl
> 
> ...



Wäre möglich.^^


----------



## darkwater8 (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es kein Hirngespinnst für Leute die auf Übernatürliches stehen, es scheint schon etwas wahres dran zu sein, wenn Blizzard sogar den Thread einfach so gelöscht hat.



Kann auch sein dass sie ihn einfach gelöscht haben weil es Müll ist was drin stand und sie nicht wollten dass die Leute das dann glauben :/.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Welcher Patchversion ist eingendlich mom. die letzte? Das warten is ja schlimmer als keine einladung zu bekommen.
> 
> Bin gerade bei 12232



Dann haste noch 3 vor dir^^

Aktuell 12479


Btw Wenn ich mich ein Logge steht da das es möglicherweise keine acc gibt oda falsche region diesdas blabla


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein dass sie ihn einfach gelöscht haben weil es Müll ist was drin stand und sie nicht wollten dass die Leute das dann glauben :/.



Hätten sie das dann nicht geschrieben?


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

1,11gb Patch. Hoffe ich bin bald durch.......



KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Dann haste noch 3 vor dir^^



Danke, aber ich habe wirklich gehofft das wär es fürs erste.....


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein dass sie ihn einfach gelöscht haben weil es Müll ist was drin stand und sie nicht wollten dass die Leute das dann glauben :/.



vielleicht war der thread nie da? wer hat den schon original gesehen? vielleicht is die ganze beta nie da gewesen, vielleicht war ich nie hier, oder du?


----------



## Toxxical (15. Juli 2010)

Hat jetzt jeder einen "key" bekommen und ich nicht? 
Die Welt ist ungerecht zu denen, die mit ihrer Kraft in sich zu wissenden Menschen, alles verlieren was Überwertet ohne Klarheit besteht!


----------



## darkwater8 (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hätten sie das dann nicht geschrieben?



Ja möglich aber wieso hat mein Account dann noch keinen Invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> vielleicht war der thread nie da? wer hat den schon original gesehen? vielleicht is die ganze beta nie da gewesen, vielleicht war ich nie hier, oder du?



Ich merke schon, es wird spät.^^


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Hat jetzt jeder einen "key" bekommen und ich nicht?
> Die Welt ist echt ungerecht zu denen, die mit ihrer Kraft in sich zu wissenden Menschen, alles verlieren was Überwertet ohne Klarheit besteht!



Das leben geht weiter


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, es wird spät.^^



jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

naja bin ma off...muss eh morgen früh genug aufstehen... viel glück euch und mir :>


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

Habs zwar schon laaange aufm pc und fertig gepatcht aber immernoch kein inv -.-*
Will unbedingt ein haben <.<


----------



## Berndl (15. Juli 2010)

ihr seit aber auch so vögel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ladet euch die patches doch extern war in 20 min fertig mit allem (16k-leitung)


----------



## Toxxical (15. Juli 2010)

Ich werde WoW nicht mehr spielen bis ich einen Beta inv hab!
Mist, das schaff ich eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich werde WoW nicht mehr spielen bis ich einen Beta inv hab!
> Mist, das schaff ich eh nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fällt beim jetzigen Content zumindest mir nich schwer^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Mal die Auflistung

1. von 11927 zu 12025 / größe : 332 mb
2. von 12025 zu 12065 / größe : 131 mb
3. von 12065 zu 12122 / größe : 171 mb
4. von 12122 zu 12164 / größe : 265 mb
5. von 12164 zu 12232 / größe : 1,11 gb
6. von 12232 zu 12266 / größe : 162 mb
7. von 12266 zu 12319 / größe : 528 mb
8. von 12319 zu 12479 / größe : 312 mb



Gesamtgröße 2,971 GB


Dann habt ihrs Hintereuch


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Nr. 5 ist 1,11gb groß.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

30% der Installer


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

Jaja, wir installieren hier alle und patchen und dan kriegen wir doch kein invite...
es ist so frustrierend <.<


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Jaja, wir installieren hier alle und patchen und dan kriegen wir doch kein invite...
> es ist so frustrierend <.<



Hehe ich installier erst falls ich nen Invite bekomm, da überbrückt die Vorfreude dann die Wartezeit^^


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

also bei mir ist die b-net seite down hihi^^


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Nur eine frage noch. Kann ich ins Bett gehen und er patcht alleine weiter oder muss ich wie beim Patch nr. 2 noch mal WoW starten damit er mir nach der acc eingabe sagt das es ein Patch gibt? 

Killer du hast von mir mal ein + bekommen.^^


----------



## darkwater8 (15. Juli 2010)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Nur eine frage noch. Kann ich ins Bett gehen und er patcht alleine weiter oder muss ich wie beim Patch nr. 2 noch mal WoW starten damit er mir nach der acc eingabe sagt das es ein Patch gibt?



Das musst manuell machen.


----------



## myxemio (15. Juli 2010)

also ich muss jetzt ma sagen, mich nervts auch langsam, das da nix bei rum kommt.....

hab jetzt schon nen Friedensvertrag mit meiner F5-Taste geschlossen.... ich hau nimmer drauf rum und sie aktualisiert von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn blizz uns so weiter zappeln lässt, hau ich nimmer auf die F5-Taste, sondern auf den, der die invites vergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g


naja - was solls.... n8ti zusammen..... bis morgen zum treffen in Cata-Beta als Goblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hoffnung verbreitet*


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

mrhankey1784 schrieb:


> Hehe ich installier erst falls ich nen Invite bekomm, da überbrückt die Vorfreude dann die Wartezeit^^



Mhm...so kann mans auch machen 
Sagt mal wie hoch ist die warscheinlichkeit das man bis 9uhr einen invite bekommt <.<


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Nur eine frage noch. Kann ich ins Bett gehen und er patcht alleine weiter oder muss ich wie beim Patch nr. 2 noch mal WoW starten damit er mir nach der acc eingabe sagt das es ein Patch gibt?
> 
> Killer du hast von mir mal ein + bekommen.^^



ka bei mir gingen die letzen 3 oder so automatisch einfach, aber am anfang musste ich iwi immer das betawow neustarten


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Nichts da. Es wird ein Worg erstellt. Ich möchte kein Gnom spielen dessen Papa mit einer Fledermaus geschlafen hat.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Bin ma Pennen ihr süßen, naja und Wowler du auch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Bin ma Pennen ihr süßen, naja und Wowler du auch^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gn8, hatten halt eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit.xD


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Bin ma Pennen ihr süßen, naja und Wowler du auch^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och,wie süß! xD


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Naja,geh auch erstmal pennen komm dann um 6 mal wieder.
Mal sehen wer denn noch da ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Naja,geh auch erstmal pennen komm dann um 6 mal wieder.
> Mal sehen wer denn noch da ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Gn8

Wir haben irgendwie schon so ein familiäres Verhältniss xD.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Nächtle dir, mich wirds vor 10 nich ins bett reißen


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Weiß auch nicht ob ich ins Bett soll. Würde ja zu gerne gleich das Game anmachen wenn er fertig mit dem Patch ist.^^


----------



## Mat_Strife (15. Juli 2010)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Welcher Patchversion ist eingendlich mom. die letzte? Das warten is ja schlimmer als keine einladung zu bekommen.
> 
> Bin gerade bei 12232



build 12479


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Bin auch noch net im Bett. Wie vertreibe ich mir jetzt die Zeit? HMMM? xD Hat wer eine Idee, dann sofort zuschlagen!!! Der Hot-Buttom schlägt.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFZtOk42ets&feature=PlayList&p=F7804CA8F551DF96&playnext_from=PL&playnext=4

Perfekter Zeitvertreib


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Will in der Nacht noch mindestens bis Seite 75 kommen.


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Moin moin hallöchen.
Ich melde mich mal auch hier zu Wort und schmeiße sofort eine Frage in den Raum, damit es hier nicht langweilig wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was denkt ihr, wann wird Cataclysm erscheinen? Bitte normale Antworten und keine "It's done when it's done."


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Das ist eine gute Frage, es müsste sich schon einer mit Beta-Inv dazu äußern, damit wir wissen wie weit Cata schon ist.


----------



## Toxxical (15. Juli 2010)

Mich kann eh keiner leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwater8 (15. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Mich kann eh keiner leiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast ja auch einen Murloc-Avatar :>!


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Nochmal ruhe vor dem storm, der 1,1gb patch wartet auf mich


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

darkwater8 schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch einen Murloc-Avatar :>!



made my day xDD


----------



## Rothyl (15. Juli 2010)

Um, ich hab mal eine einfache Frage...

Wo ladet ihr euch Cata denn überhaupt runter? :O Und ist das legal? 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Interminator (15. Juli 2010)

ich möchte mir die 59 seiten hiervor nicht durchlesen weil ich faul bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is die neue welle schon draußen?^^ ich hab nämlich noch immer keinen -.- jaja ich unlucker wie schon WotLK tztz


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Seit heut morgen gehen Keys raus und bis 9 Uhr morgens gehen weiterhin welche raus


----------



## sharas1 (15. Juli 2010)

na, dann werd ich morgen noch mal schauen...ich gehöre aber bestimmt nicht zu den glücklichen...

Ich gewinne nicht mal nen lutscher an der losbude auf dem rummel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Huch, der Thread is ja so leer wie seit 15 stunden nich mehr


----------



## Vipon (15. Juli 2010)

wach bleiben jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Vipon schrieb:


> wach bleiben jungs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So seh ich das auch * 35ten Kaffe einschütt *


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Bin noch da Nuxxy. Lade gerade den letzten Patch runter.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

NEIN ICH BIN EINEN HINTER DIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (15. Juli 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> na, dann werd ich morgen noch mal schauen...ich gehöre aber bestimmt nicht zu den glücklichen...
> 
> *Ich gewinne nicht mal nen lutscher an der losbude auf dem rummel...*
> 
> ...



kenn ich ^^ ich gewinne auch nie etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer nur zeugs das ich nicht will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber immerhin etwas)


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Darum wunderte ich mich das ich was gewonnen habe. Warte immer noch darauf das ich was in AK gewinne.^^


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Am liebsten hät ich auchn key, aber auch ohne einen gehts leben weiter, gleich ersma schön duschen gehen


----------



## Darkhammer (15. Juli 2010)

ich heul so gern rum...warum bekommen leute nen beta zugang die erst seit wotlk spielen und andere (mich eingeschlossen) die es seit anfang an spielen bekommen keinen....naja schade *flame* ich kotz glei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Darkhammer schrieb:


> ich heul so gern rum...warum bekommen leute nen beta zugang die erst seit wotlk spielen und andere (mich eingeschlossen) die es seit anfang an spielen bekommen keinen....naja schade *flame* ich kotz glei...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Shit Happens, Life goes on


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

Ach das kommt dir nur so vor. Spiele auch schon seit dem release von WoW.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Mich mit eingeschlosse, nie nen Key bekommen, aber mich kümmerts nich


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

ABer ich kann euch trösten. Ich werde gleich als erstes ein Worg erstellen und jede einzelne Minute geniesen. Muhahaha!


----------



## Azuran (15. Juli 2010)

Darkhammer schrieb:


> ich heul so gern rum...warum bekommen leute nen beta zugang die erst seit wotlk spielen und andere (mich eingeschlossen) die es seit anfang an spielen bekommen keinen....naja schade *flame* ich kotz glei...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ironie on
Die wissen halt das du seit Classic wartest , bei der langen zeit wirst du auch noch länger warten , aber bei wotlk zukömmlingen ist das nunmal nciht sicher die müssense doch beu laune halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ironie off

naja was solls , hab meine ff14 beta nun schon bei 93% (2-3Tage download) mit ner 30k leitung Q.Q


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Seltsam schrieb:


> ABer ich kann euch trösten. Ich werde gleich als erstes ein Worg erstellen und jede einzelne Minute geniesen. Muhahaha!



Man die nettigkeit überrennt ja heute dieses Forum


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

also ich bastel an meiner page rum um sie heute fertig zu stellen denke bis 9 uhr bin ich fertig wenn ich bis dain nix abe geh ich in die ecke heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Ich geh solang Nfs World zocken, lappen abziehen


----------



## Seltsam (15. Juli 2010)

So Patches unten. jetzt nur noch aktuelisieren. Habe schon Hummeln im Hintern. Und nein ich bin nicht süchtig. Überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Ich bin beim letzen Patch, lange kanns ja nich mehr dauern


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

Tja wird wohl doch nix mit den key siehe video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J737UeVa0dE






























Reingelegt ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Man bist du witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Mein Patcher soll schneller machen, will jetzt auch ma ins Bett


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Also ich scheiß jetzt auf meinen Patcher ich geh pennen, nächtle Buffies


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

gn8 wünsche dir viel glück und mir natürlich auch^^


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Jo dir auch dann mal viel glück


----------



## Remor (15. Juli 2010)

Seit wann ist denn das hier zum Chat mutiert? ^^
Sind denn Keys schon raus? oder wieso "patcht" ihr?


----------



## Remor (15. Juli 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> na, dann werd ich morgen noch mal schauen...ich gehöre aber bestimmt nicht zu den glücklichen...
> 
> Ich gewinne nicht mal nen lutscher an der losbude auf dem rummel...
> 
> ...



Du kannst traurig schreiben... bekommt man ja fast Tränen in den augen ;-(

Na wird schon hoffentlich ^^


----------



## Azuran (15. Juli 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn das hier zum Chat mutiert? ^^
> Sind denn Keys schon raus? oder wieso "patcht" ihr?



Es gibt da ein phänomen im buffed forum , am frühen morgen / später abend mutieren einige Threads in diesem forum zum Flame over flame / smal Talk und chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja einige keys sind draußen wir hoffen auf weitere (die die keinen haben ) ^^


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

bin dann auch mal bett gn8 bis um 9 uhr leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

Hier wie angekündigt der Thread aus dem US Forum ( wurde dort nach kurze Zeit wieder gelöscht, Funktion mehrfach bestätigt. : ).

****Update! Confirmed WORKING! I got a beta invitation on the account of which I recieved the error on!! 
http://tinypic.com/r/6iw9j5/6*** *

---- 

Do you want to pull an all nighter sitting there refreshing your email in hopes that your beta invite is 'pending" well wonder no more. 

Well my lucky friend happened to obtain a beta invite and I have stumbled upon something, and it is an easy trick to see if your account is flag and is pending invitation or not. 


Step one; Somehow obtain the Cataclysm Client. (Did any of your friends get invited? Use theirs! Google Download? I don't know. Just somehow obtain the client in anyway.) 
Picture of me having the Client; *http://tinypic.com/r/x5p6yp/6* 
*http://tinypic.com/r/2dl2owl/6* 

Step Two; attempt to connect to the beta using your live acount. 

There are *THREE* events that can happen. 

*Event One- You connect, there are realms you are in the beta! Congratz! 

**Event Two- You connect, but there are no realms and it forwards you to the black screen with the server choices of "development" which means you *DID NOT GET AN INVITE AND YOU SHOULD GO TO BED. *

PICTURE: *http://tinypic.com/r/24mfcjs/6* 

***Event Three- This is the one you want! When you log in you get an error message that says, 

Q u o t e:
"There was a problem logging in with this account. You may not have a world of warcraft game attached to your account, or you may be logging into a region different from the one you created the account in. If you continue having trouble, please contact customer support."​
If you get this error message it means that your account is pending update for the Cataclysm Beta! Stay up and refresh your pages because you WILL get an invite! 

picture: *http://tinypic.com/r/ejbcr7/6* 
-- 

Question and Answers! 

Q; I cannot connect 
A; For people who are having connectivity issues; 

Make sure that your realmlist.wtf is: 

Q u o t e:
set realmlist public-beta.logon.battle.net 
set patchlist us.version.worldofwarcraft.com 
set realmlistbn "" 
set portal public-beta​
Your realmlist file can be found in ->World of warcraft Beta/data/enUS/realmlist.wtf 

*If that fails, make sure you are on the latest build of the beta which is 12319* 

If you still cannot connect: 

http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B01lXFFE2IvjY2E0Y2U4NmUtZTY1Ny00NjBiLThjMjEtNzBjNzYwMjYzZWZi&hl=en 

The files in this zip need to go in "%AppData%\..\Local\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net\Cache" 

or for XP users: 

C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net\Cache 



This should allow you to log in to your account. 


*Q; this is a troll the down-loader is a virus!!!!!2111213six* 
A; If you happen to somehow obtain a down-loader for the cataclysm beta that you feel is unsafe in any way, you are more then welcome to not download from the place you got it, and go to a trusted website instead. 

*Q; How do you know it's not vice versa? If the blank servers = beta flag, while the error message means you're not flagged? 

How did you test this? *
A; From observations of errors that people have been getting on the beta forums. Since the patch people who just joined the beta are receiving this error and the Beta CM said that they need to update their servers in order for the people receiving this message to connect. Meaning, flag them for Cataclysm. 

see-> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25578348169&sid=2000&pageNo=3#53 

Another person posted that they don't see realms, and the CM responded with that they may be hidden to people with out Cataclysm access and for some reason she was not properly given access. 

see -> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=25626045907&sid=2000 

*Q; this gunna get me banned?* 
A; I dont see any reason why obtaining the cataclysm client to check to see if your account has cataclysm or not would get you banned. The NDA is lifted. 

*Q; Write Error? what is this? *
A; Just move the error box to the side and open the client anyway. Its just a bug that fixes itself as you patch.


----------



## Azuran (15. Juli 2010)

lol ^^ gibts denn ne save link zum laden der beta hier iwo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub mal ein geshen zu ham ^^
naja was solls.


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

http://linksave.in/1...224c3e91c2bc4ed

Sind knapp 19 Mbyte, den Rest saugt er sich dann.
Funzt bei mir wunderbar, nur sind 2 von 2 Accounts bei mir nicht geflaggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (15. Juli 2010)

Bei mir kommt bei einem die Fehlermeldung oO


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt bei einem die Fehlermeldung oO



Nach Aussage des Threads ist der geflaggt, fragt sich für dich nur noch .. für welche Welle ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die entsprechenden Accs sind schon alle geflaggt und werden nun halt Welle für Welle freigeschaltet.

Ich find die "Random" Auswahl wie jeder andere der nicht ausgewählt wurde natürlich auch unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch weil ich zur Wotlk Beta einige Fehler wie z.B. bei der Innenschriftenkunde gemeldet habe.


----------



## ben2k (15. Juli 2010)

Naja ich sags mal so ... der Entsprechende Acc hatte vor 2 Stunden noch net die Fehlermeldung


----------



## Berkamp (15. Juli 2010)

Und ihr Nachteulen, keine Keys mehr bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir is nix mehr angekommen


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Naja ich sags mal so ... der Entsprechende Acc hatte vor 2 Stunden noch net die Fehlermeldung



Deine Info ist Gold wert *g*
Dann werden die Accs tatsächlich noch geflagged und "später" halt freigeschaltet.


----------



## Icelemon (15. Juli 2010)

Loginserver gehen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ging ohne die oben genannte Problembehebung


----------



## Azuran (15. Juli 2010)

Danke ^^
aber nun geh ich ne runde joggen , dann einkaufen , und ja erst dann ins bett (urlaub muss man halt geniessen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (15. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Deine Info ist Gold wert *g*
> Dann werden die Accs tatsächlich noch geflagged und "später" halt freigeschaltet.



Ich helfe, wo ich kann und dass sogar ohne es zu wissen xD


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Das soll heißen das ich vielleicht auch noch ein Beta Inv bekomme? Oder eher nicht 




PS. Sehr cooles Forum :-)


----------



## ben2k (15. Juli 2010)

Naja laut dem Ammi Post nicht ... wenn du den Fehler nicht sehen kannst.

Bei einem meiner Accs allerdings war der Fehler vor ca. 3 Stunden noch net da und jetzt schon ...

Jetzt könnt Ihr Spekulieren, was dass heißt =/

Ich würde einfach sagen: Abwarten und Tee, Kaffee, Cola oder sonst was Trinken.

Ich hoffe für uns Alle, dass wir Freigeschaltet werden =D


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ich lade gerade die beta was muss da stehen wenn ich mich da einlogge ?


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Ich lade gerade die beta was muss da stehen wenn ich mich da einlogge ?



Einfach mal eine Seite zurück blättern.


----------



## ben2k (15. Juli 2010)

> Beim Einloggen dieses Accounts gab es ein Problem. Möglicherweise ist kein “World of Warcraft” Spiel mit Ihrem Account verbunden oder Sie loggen sich gerade in eine Region ein, die sich von der unterscheidet, in der Sie Ihren Account erstellt haben. Sollte dieses Problem weiterhin auftreten, kontaktieren Sie bitte den Kundensupport.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

steht aber nur bei der beta oder auch beim normalen?


----------



## ben2k (15. Juli 2010)

Nur bei der Beta


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

gut ^^ dann kann ich ja noch glück haben ^^


----------



## cyberlo74 (15. Juli 2010)

Also mein Bruder hatte gestern morgen um 8.00 den Beta Zugang freigeschaltet.
Ich leider nicht. Er ist seit gestern morgen am installen ;-) 

Naja vielleicht bekomm ich meinen Zugang ja auch noch.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

So lange schon am Installieren ich bin gleich fertig. Glaube aber da kommen noch patche ^^


----------



## cyberlo74 (15. Juli 2010)

Afaik hat er heute nacht abgebrochen und gleich heute morgen weitergemacht
Er ist jetzt bei einem Patch vom 3. Juni (1,1 G
Mal sehen wieviel danach noch kommt (Der Ordner ist bereits jetzt schon 22GB groß)

Viel erfolg noch Euch allen beim Erhalten des Betazugangs


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

Die vollständige Beta-Installation auf der HDD ist aktuell ~35,3 GB groß.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ok dann habe ich ja noch viel vor mir ^^


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Sorry doppel post


----------



## Ehnoah (15. Juli 2010)

Naja ich bin gespannt ob der Trick zur Freischaltung klappt den der Support mit geflüstert hat 

Edit: der Client ist max 30 GB oder so. Einfach mal die Patchfiles löschen <3 die zählen net dazu


----------



## giorgios1993 (15. Juli 2010)

Schaut selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja ich bin gespannt ob der Trick zur Freischaltung klappt den der Support mit geflüstert hat



welcher trick ?


----------



## MarZ^k (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Ok dann habe ich ja noch viel vor mir ^^



Soviel ist es auch nicht mehr, du musst jetzt nicht die Differenz herunterladen *g*
Die Dateien sind gut gepackt und werden wärend der Installation entpackt.

Welch ein Zeitvertreib, dabei ist mein Account weder für die Beta freigschaltet noch für spätere Invites geflagged 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidohra (15. Juli 2010)

wo sieht man das ob man  geflagged ist ?


----------



## Kontrax (15. Juli 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> wo sieht man das ob man geflagged ist ?


wenn in deinem bnet ein deathwing symbol ist


----------



## Asunis (15. Juli 2010)

na dann leute es ist 9 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf die nächste welle warten


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Asunis schrieb:


> na dann leute es ist 9 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Abwarten ^^


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

lol bei mein Zweiten acc kommt die fehler meldung bei mein acc wo die chars drauf sind kommt keine


----------



## Tinaru (15. Juli 2010)

guten morgen...sitze seit gestern abend daran den ptr server und co zu laden...meine version bleibt bei 0.3.5 stehen und als ich jetzt gerade meine 2 80er kopiert hab mir auf der seite sogar bestätigt wurde, ihre chars wurden kopiert wollte ich mich auch einloggen und leider finde ich keinen server...hab alles ausprobiert also pvp, pve, rp-pvp...muss ich noch weiter patchen`? oder sind die server down`? 

und nochwas ^^ ich wurd garnet geflagt hab mal beim bnet acc nachgeguckt und da hatte ich dann einfach n 2ten acc neben meinem wow wotlk acc...


----------



## Buddhica (15. Juli 2010)

Mal so blöde gefragt... aber wieviele welle komm da noch? Ahso ja... Moin zusammen.


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

Das weiß nur Blizzard, wobei wahrscheinlich nichtmal die wissen wann es fertig getestet ist.

PS: Ich habe auch noch keine Einladung...*zumheulen*


----------



## mayfee82 (15. Juli 2010)

so denke mal das alle betakeys raus sind.hoffen kann man ja aber ist eher unwahrscheinlich.jetzt heist es warten bis die nächste welle kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (15. Juli 2010)

hmm Cata Einladung hab ich nicht bekommen...dafür FF14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> hmm Cata Einladung hab ich nicht bekommen...dafür FF14
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FF14 habe ich auch nicht bekommen ^^


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

FReitag bekomme ich wohl ein vom kumpel der bei gamestop arbeitet


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2010)

Hrm..Noch immer kein Key, war in allen Betas vorher dabei...


----------



## deathnemesis (15. Juli 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> FReitag bekomme ich wohl ein vom kumpel der bei gamestop arbeitet



Und was hat Gamestop mit der Cata Beta zu tun?


----------



## mayfee82 (15. Juli 2010)

ich mache dann lieber mit meiner gilde ein 10 mann foto und hoffe das wir wenigstens damit gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> FF14 habe ich auch nicht bekommen ^^



Ja aber da kann man immer nur 1-2Tage spielen und auch nur von zb 12.00uhr bis 18.00uhr und dann muss man wieder paar Tage warten...als Arbeitender sind diese Zeiten echt doof^^ naja kann heut 2Stunden FF14 zocken... juhu*hust*


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Ja aber da kann man immer nur 1-2Tage spielen und auch nur von zb 12.00uhr bis 18.00uhr und dann muss man wieder paar Tage warten...als Arbeitender sind diese Zeiten echt doof^^ naja kann heut 2Stunden FF14 zocken... juhu*hust*



länger nicht . Das ja kacke Naja für die Star wars Beta habe ich mich auch angemeldet


----------



## deathnemesis (15. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> http://linksave.in/1...224c3e91c2bc4ed
> 
> Sind knapp 19 Mbyte, den Rest saugt er sich dann.
> Funzt bei mir wunderbar, nur sind 2 von 2 Accounts bei mir nicht geflaggt
> ...




Kleiner Push für diejenigen die noch auf der Suche nach dem Client sind.


----------



## bloodstained (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> länger nicht . Das ja kacke Naja für die Star wars Beta habe ich mich auch angemeldet



Ja naja vielleicht nehmen die Zeiten ja auch mal zu und vllt auhc mal zum Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit es sich auch lohnt und man n bisschen was von der FF Welt zu sehen bekommt...

Der Login Bildschirm ist aber auf jedenfall mal klasse!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls die Musik lässt altes Final Fantasy feeling aufkommmen.


----------



## Krimson (15. Juli 2010)

gamestop bekommt beta key zum testen und er hat welche ergattern können 6 - 12 stück und freitag bekommt er die
die haben für starcraft 2 auch betakey usw bekommen


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ich mache dann lieber mit meiner gilde ein 10 mann foto und hoffe das wir wenigstens damit gewinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Läuft der Wettbewerb denn immer noch?


----------



## EPoker (15. Juli 2010)

Bin weder eingeladen worden noch geflaggt... Will auch einen...


----------



## Icelemon (15. Juli 2010)

EPoker schrieb:


> Bin wedert _eingeladen worden noch geflaggt_... Will auch einen...



ist das selbe^^

Hat jemand das Problem, dass bei der Charackterkopieseite man immer wieder auf die Ausgangsseite kommt? Also man kommt gar nicht zum Char auswählen, man fliegt immer wieder zur Auswahl ob man einen vorgefertigten oder einen eigenen Char kopieren will.

Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## myxemio (15. Juli 2010)

moin zusammen....



leider noch kein invite bei mir..........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab jetzt grad was wegen screens gelesen ein paar seiten vorher.....

jetzt nochmal für mich langsam zum mitschreiben....

Ich logge mich jetzt auf den Beta-Clienten ein:

*Situation 1:

Es kommt ein Schwarzer hintergrund mit der abfrage nach nem Realm (Entwicklung) und in der Realmliste steht nix drin ---> Pech gehabt - Kein Invite und nicht geflaggt!!

Situation 2:

Es kommt ne Fehlermeldung, das mit dem Account was nicht ok is ----> Geflaggt für Beta aber noch kein Invite da!*





stimmt das so? ich schnall noch nix - grad erst aufgestanden......


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe bei mir kommt *Situation 2 ich patche gerade noch bin bei dem 1,11 gb patch
*


----------



## Ehnoah (15. Juli 2010)

zumindest weis ich jetzt das die einladungen über irland verschickt werden und nicht über die USA^^

offToppic
Kann mir wer von euch sagen wann die nächste FF14 Spielphase ist? sehe in dem Forum da nicht durch^^


----------



## Chelrid (15. Juli 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Läuft der Wettbewerb denn immer noch?




bis 2.ten August, laut offizieller Page zum Wettbewerb


----------



## Brillenputztuch (15. Juli 2010)

Yeeha Beta-Invite kam heute Nacht.
Jetzt nur noch die ca. 17 GB downloaden 

Dann geht´s los!


----------



## bloodstained (15. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> offToppic
> Kann mir wer von euch sagen wann die nächste FF14 Spielphase ist? sehe in dem Forum da nicht durch^^



ich glaube heut von 12.00uhr bis 18.00uhr...so 100%ig blick ich auch noch nicht durch aber das Prinzip mit den einzelnen Beta Phasen find ich iwie doof-.-


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Yeeha Beta-Invite kam heute Nacht.
> Jetzt nur noch die ca. 17 GB downloaden
> 
> Dann geht´s los!




du schwein ^^ Warum bekomme ich keinen ^^


----------



## Gorbalt (15. Juli 2010)

Keiner von den 4 accs nen Invite bekommen -.-
un ein Freund von mir hat einen bekommen :<

dann halt auf nächsten mittwoch warten....


----------



## Wiricky (15. Juli 2010)

hab die ganze nacht das hier mit verfolgt und meine F5 taste gestriezt. Leider habe ich auch keinen bekommen =( weiß den irgendjemand rat


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Die frage ist doch warum ich noch keinen habe...


----------



## Wiricky (15. Juli 2010)

da muss es doch tricks geben.... interessant wäre nun zu wissen ob die leute mit der fehlermeldung im acc auch nen betakey bekommen haben


----------



## cyberlo74 (15. Juli 2010)

Es gibt nen trick.

Schickt eine möglichst verworrene Hardwareconfiguration über das Tool.

Denke nicht das die wissen wollen wie es auf aktuellen Zocker PC´s läuft.

Die Möhre von meinem Bruder ist schon recht "antik" der hat den Invite.

Und meine Freundin hat in Ihrem Profil auch ein altes Laptop und hat den SCII invite bekommen.



Ich mit meinem recht aktuellen Rechner schau in die Röhre


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

Hm immer noch nichts neues bei euch?

Mal ne andere Frage, kennt noch jmd dieses Thema hier im Buffed- Forum an dem tolle/schöne Ort in WoW gepostet werden konnten? Haben ihn über die Sufu gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Kann es sein das der Thread gelöscht wurde?


----------



## Wiricky (15. Juli 2010)

naja bin jetz rasenmähen -.-


----------



## bloodstained (15. Juli 2010)

cyberlo74 schrieb:


> Es gibt nen trick.
> 
> Schickt eine möglichst verworrene Hardwareconfiguration über das Tool.
> 
> ...



Klingt interessant!
Blizz möchte wohl schaun ob es auch auf Rechnern älterer Generationen gut läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedoch sollten sie keine Systeme auswählen auf denen WoW jetzt schon kaum läuft und eher Spieler die schon viel Spielepraxis in WoW oder andren MMO(RPG)s um auch eine möglichst kompetente Antwort auf Questgestaltung, Spielgefühl und so weiter zu bekommen...

Nagut ich hoffe trotzdem noch auf n Invite in der Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Moin habe mich eben mit ein paar Account eingeloggt das heißt 6 von Freunden und Geschwistern.^^ Ich glaube irgendwie nicht mehr dran, denn *alle* haben diese Fehlermeldung. xD


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

EPoker schrieb:


> Bin weder eingeladen worden noch geflaggt... Will auch einen...



Ich auchnet welch überraschung.


----------



## Yokobana (15. Juli 2010)

> Moin habe mich eben mit ein paar Account eingeloggt das heißt 6 von Freunden und Geschwistern.^^ Ich glaube irgendwie nicht mehr dran, denn *alle* haben diese Fehlermeldung. xD



Sorry aber welche Fehlermeldung? Bin net so auf dem Stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich auchnet welch überraschung.



Ich auch nicht XD


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Yokobana schrieb:


> Sorry aber welche Fehlermeldung? Bin net so auf dem Stand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du dich mit deinen Account bei der Beta einloggst(der nicht freigeschaltet ist)und es kommt ne Fehlermeldung bist du angeblich geflaggt.
Aber ob das wirklich stimmt,kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

moin zusamm ich bin auch wieder da und stream ein wenig(link in der sig)^^
hab auch nur den 1 invite bekommen schade ich könnt bissi geld gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (15. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> moin zusamm ich bin auch wieder da und stream ein wenig(link in der sig)^^
> hab auch nur den 1 invite bekommen schade ich könnt bissi geld gebrauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moiiiin auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wer hätts gedacht kein beta invite


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> moin zusammen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier, wenn du Cata von ner Seite gedownloadet hast.^^


----------



## JackTheWag (15. Juli 2010)

cyberlo74 schrieb:


> Es gibt nen trick.
> 
> Schickt eine möglichst verworrene Hardwareconfiguration über das Tool.
> 
> ...




Wir haben 2 rechner, beide gut, der von meiner Frau ein Tick besser und sie hat nen Beta-Key bekommen. KK, nach einigen Fehlversuchen hat das Kopieren der Char funktioniert und nun laden wir seit Stunden die aktuellen Patch runter. Mittlerweile den Überblick verloren wieviel GB das waren, aber bald ist es wohl soweit und die ganze Familie ist gespannt^^

So long

J.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

JackTheWag schrieb:


> Wir haben 2 rechner, beide gut, der von meiner Frau ein Tick besser und sie hat nen Beta-Key bekommen. KK, nach einigen Fehlversuchen hat das Kopieren der Char funktioniert und nun laden wir seit Stunden die aktuellen Patch runter. Mittlerweile den Überblick verloren wieviel GB das waren, aber bald ist es wohl soweit und die ganze Familie ist gespannt^^
> 
> So long
> 
> J.





wohnst du in göttingen will auch mitgucken ^^


----------



## Kontrax (15. Juli 2010)

kennt jemand ne seite wo man den client downloaden kann ?


----------



## Ephorion (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine solche Einladung bekommen, jedoch spiel ich nit mehr D

Hoffentlich ärgert ihr euch darüber.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ephorion schrieb:


> Ich habe eine solche Einladung bekommen, jedoch spiel ich nit mehr D
> 
> Hoffentlich ärgert ihr euch darüber.





kannst du die irgendwie an mich weiterleiten bitte


----------



## Blackseven (15. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub das geht net^^ Da es Account gebunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheWag (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> wohnst du in göttingen will auch mitgucken ^^



Nein, nicht mal annähernd^^

Final-Patch wird gerade geladen, also noch ca 10 min... freu


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

SO bei mir ist alles fertig wenn ich mich einlogge dann muss ich ein realm auswählen aber da ist nichts ^^ Das heißt das ich kein Beta inv bekommen habe war ja wiedermal klar :-(


----------



## JackTheWag (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> SO bei mir ist alles fertig wenn ich mich einlogge dann muss ich ein realm auswählen aber da ist nichts ^^ Das heißt das ich kein Beta inv bekommen habe war ja wiedermal klar :-(



Hast du im Battle.net Account neben dem WoltK Symbol ein Spiel für Cata?


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

Blackseven schrieb:


> Ich glaub das geht net^^ Da es Account gebunden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht schon, nur spielst du dann sozusagen mit den Accountdaten von ihm (wenn er sie dir gibt... ). 8)

@ JacktheWag

Er meint nicht das dass du gerade denkst. Er meint diesen Fehler, wenn man sich einloggt und es erscheint keine Fehlermeldung dann kriegt man keinen Invite, wenn man aber diese Fehlermeldung erhält könnte der Account geflaggt sein.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

JackTheWag schrieb:


> Hast du im Battle.net Account neben dem WoltK Symbol ein Spiel für Cata?





nö hätte aber gern eins


----------



## JackTheWag (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> nö hätte aber gern eins






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

JackTheWag schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> na dann
> ...



Ach das doch alels total kacke ich habe bei sowas nie glück :-(


----------



## Yokobana (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab übrigens grad mal mit meinem Laptop die Systemdaten aktualisiert, der ist schon um einiges schlechter als mein Rechner, und mal schauen ob das was hilft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ich kann das mit dem Laptop nicht machen da ich keins habe ^^


----------



## Yokobana (15. Juli 2010)

> Moin habe mich eben mit ein paar Account eingeloggt das heißt 6 von Freunden und Geschwistern.^^ Ich glaube irgendwie nicht mehr dran, denn *alle* haben diese Fehlermeldung. xD



Kauf dir eins... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Nö habe mein Desktop PC der reicht brauch kein laptop


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Yokobana schrieb:


> Kauf dir eins...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn alle 6 einen Inv bekommen, dann lache ich erstmal und vk den Rest bei Ebay, sofern es meine Kumpels etc. erlauben.xD


----------



## Yokobana (15. Juli 2010)

Yo, sind die Beta-Invites für die Woche denn schon raus?


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wenn alle 6 einen Inv bekommen, dann lache ich erstmal und vk den Rest bei Ebay, sofern es meine Kumpels etc. erlauben.xD



einen bekomme ich ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Juli 2010)

Yokobana schrieb:


> Yo, sind die Beta-Invites für die Woche denn schon raus?



Ja, ich habe keinen bekommen.^^


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Wann werden die Star Wars Beta Keys verteilt weiß das einer ?


----------



## Morcan (15. Juli 2010)

Hab das mit den "möglichen" Einladungen jetzt nur am Rande mitbekommen...stimmt das mit der Fehlermeldung beim Einloggen jetzt, oder ist das ein Fake? ^^


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Hab das mit den "möglichen" Einladungen jetzt nur am Rande mitbekommen...stimmt das mit der Fehlermeldung beim Einloggen jetzt, oder ist das ein Fake? ^^



Naja bestätigt ist nichts.
Allerdings denke ich auch nicht das eine Bestätigung raus gehen wird. Was allerdings etwas suspekt ist, ist das der Beitrag nach kurzer Zeit von den Admins gelöscht worden sein (anscheinend wurde es in dem Thread von den Blauen bestätigt das es wirklich klappt).


----------



## myxemio (15. Juli 2010)

und was muss man dann genau nochmal machen, wenn man so ne fehlermeldung hat????


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> und was muss man dann genau nochmal machen, wenn man so ne fehlermeldung hat????



Abwarten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Gibt mir die Fehlermeldung ^^ Ich habe keine :-(


----------



## Kontrax (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Gibt mir die Fehlermeldung ^^ Ich habe keine :-(



ich hab net mal den client woher habt ihr den?


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

Ein paar Seiten vorher sind Links für den Download gepostet worden.


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Kontrax schrieb:


> ich hab net mal den client woher habt ihr den?



Da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edkart (15. Juli 2010)

Kontrax schrieb:


> ich hab net mal den client woher habt ihr den?



Hat mal jemand geuppt. Hab den noch.

http://rapidshare.com/files/407084776/Cataclysm_Pre-Release_11927_deDE.7z.html

Edit: Link geht jetzt.


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Kontrax schrieb:


> ich hab net mal den client woher habt ihr den?



Da hat jmd mal nen linkl gepostet geahbt der sogar mal funktioniert^^
Edit: sieh über mir


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Wann werden die Star Wars Beta Keys verteilt weiß das einer ?



WoW-Forum und so.




ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Da hat jmd mal nen linkl gepostet geahbt der sogar mal funktioniert^^
> Edit: sieh über mir




Das mitm Link war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da der andere grad nen Falschen rapidshare link gepostet hat, hier das richtige.

http://www.share.cx/files/609899418607/Cataclysm_Pre-Release_11927_deDE.7z.html


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Der andere LInk brauchte ja nen Beta zugang um überhaupt gestartet zu werden^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Beim instalieren habe wohl die BLizzard Mitarbeiter nen schlechtes gehör das ist so verdammt laut die Musik^^


----------



## Edkart (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das mitm Link war ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falscher Link????? Der Client ist nur von mir mit Rapidshare hochgeladen. Ist aber denoch der gleiche.^^

Hatte keine Lust den letzten Post zu suchen wo der Link stand.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Beim instalieren habe wohl die BLizzard Mitarbeiter nen schlechtes gehör das ist so verdammt laut die Musik^^



Hab mich eben auch tierisch erschreckt.
Boxen voll aufgedreht und dann schreit mich das WoW Fenster voll an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hab mich eben auch tierisch erschreckt.
> Boxen voll aufgedreht und dann schreit mich das WoW Fenster voll an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatte nen headset aufgehabt und hatte fast nen hörschaden^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Edkart schrieb:


> Falscher Link????? Der Client ist nur von mir mit Rapidshare hochgeladen. Ist aber denoch der gleiche.^^
> 
> Hatte keine Lust den letzten Post zu suchen wo der Link stand.



Klar ist er Falsch weil er net Funktioniert du seppel -.-^^




ZerocxVII schrieb:


> ich hatte nen headset aufgehabt und hatte fast nen hörschaden^^




Ging mir ähnlich, vorallem da man ton net verstellen oder ausmachen konnte, und er nur lief wenn man das fenster im vordergrund hatte. Sehr komisch gemacht^^


----------



## iceboy2009 (15. Juli 2010)

Nur eine frage stell ich mir jetzt was bringt mir der client wenn mein acc net für die beta freigeschaltet ist -.-.


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Und danke für den Download link so ist das warten auf den Key nicht merh so öde^^ man kann ja jetzt auf den download balken starren XD


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> Nur eine frage stell ich mir jetzt was bringt mir der client wenn mein acc net für die beta freigeschaltet ist -.-.



Ich habe ihn vorgeladen vielleicht bekomme ich ja bei der nächsten Welle ein beta inv :-)


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> Nur eine frage stell ich mir jetzt was bringt mir der client wenn mein acc net für die beta freigeschaltet ist -.-.



Wenn man nen Key/freischacltung bekommt kann man sich sofrt einloggen und muss nicht mehr instalieren.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> Nur eine frage stell ich mir jetzt was bringt mir der client wenn mein acc net für die beta freigeschaltet ist -.-.



Naja nix, auser das du falls du einen kriegst gleiuch Loszocken kannst(falls du keinen kriegst und cata irgendwann rauskommt deninstallierste den Extra beta client einfach und löscht die 20gb (dafür sollte auf ner festplatte meistens noch platz sein (ich hab genug TB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (15. Juli 2010)

Kommt denn bei irgendwem noch der schwarze Hintergrund beim Einloggen? Ich hab eben die Account-Fehlermeldung gehabt, laut dem Post aus dem Ami-Forum krieg ich meinen Zugang also noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (15. Juli 2010)

was ich nie verstehen werde warum leute den client aus einer viren verseuten tauschbörse ziehen, anstand 10min länger mit dem tool zu installieren,
das ist mir ein schleiler...........
zwei post später steht wieder lol, mein acc wurde gehackt.....

mfg


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Kommt denn bei irgendwem noch der schwarze Hintergrund beim Einloggen? Ich hab eben die Account-Fehlermeldung gehabt, laut dem Post aus dem Ami-Forum krieg ich meinen Zugang also noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also bei mir kommt nur die auswähl der realms aber da kann ich keinen aussuchen ich weiß nicht was das zu bedeuten hat warscheinlich das ich kein Beta inv bekomme ^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

ich würd auch liebendgern einen zugang haben hatte wohl kein glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceboy2009 (15. Juli 2010)

ja ok dass stimmt eig. nur ich hab langsam die hoffnung aufgegeben aber was mich am meisten ankotzt ist dass ein rl kollege von mir bei diesem kack gildenwettbewerb mitgemacht hat und die haben auch noch gewonnen sprich er kann jetzt die beta zocken -.-


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> was ich nie verstehen werde warum leute den client aus einer viren verseuten tauschbörse ziehen, anstand 10min länger mit dem tool zu installieren,
> das ist mir ein schleiler...........
> zwei post später steht wieder lol, mein acc wurde gehackt.....
> 
> mfg


Also mein Ativir und Co haben mir keine Viren angezeigt oder sonst ihrgendwas also ist der Download sauber. Habe mehrmals gescannt also könnt ruhig downloaden.


----------



## Pipeliner (15. Juli 2010)

woran sieht man das man eine freischaltung hat? ist das im Battel.net Accfenster zusehen?


----------



## Chelrid (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> und er nur lief wenn man das fenster im vordergrund hatte. Sehr komisch gemacht^^


das ist aber bei der normalen woltk Installation auch so, da is auch ton, aber nur, wenn Fenster im Vordergrund ist.


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Ich wär dafür das man das auch Reporten könnte z.B ein lautstärke regler mindestens -,-


----------



## Edkart (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Klar ist er Falsch weil er net Funktioniert du seppel -.-^^



Klar funktioniert der. Hab doch dazugeschrieben, dass es etwas dauert bis der richtig auf Rapidshare gespeichert ist du seppel. xD

Naja, ist ja jetzt auch egal.^^ Gibt ja noch viele alternative Links.^^


----------



## sixninety69 (15. Juli 2010)

Jeder der am Gildenwettbewerb teilgenommen hat und auch noch gewonnen hat, postet mal bitte eure Screenshots!
Ich hab schon einige gesehen mit dem Motiv Strandparty, genau das gleiche hatten wir auch, aber unseres sah echt 10mal besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch die Location war einzigartig, aber anscheinend hat das jeder Depp eingeschickt und jetz haben sie keine Lust mehr dafür Freischaltungen zu vergeben ;(


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

der gildenwettbewerb ist schon vorbei oder?


----------



## Edkart (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> der gildenwettbewerb ist schon vorbei oder?



Ne, geht noch bis zum 23. Juli 2010.

Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15434/WoW-Cataclysm-5-000-Beta-Keys-im-Gildenwettbewerb-zu-gewinnen


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

wohuuu so ich guck mal nach meinen gilden kumpels vielleicht haben sie ja drauf lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab auch schon eine sehr gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> der gildenwettbewerb ist schon vorbei oder?



Nein. Wurde schon beantwortet: Siehe oben. 8)


----------



## Darton (15. Juli 2010)

Edkart schrieb:


> Ne, geht noch bis zum 23. Juli 2010.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.buffed.de...erb-zu-gewinnen



Der geht bis zum 2. August und nicht 23. Juli.
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/contests/guildcontest/index.html


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

Edkart schrieb:


> Klar funktioniert der. Hab doch dazugeschrieben, dass es etwas dauert bis der richtig auf Rapidshare gespeichert ist du seppel. xD
> 
> Naja, ist ja jetzt auch egal.^^ Gibt ja noch viele alternative Links.^^



Nur noch warten das man ne beta einladungt bekommt nech und dann kann man ja erst über´n client spielen


----------



## lolzz (15. Juli 2010)

Sind jetzt nur die invites für den Gildenwetbewerb raus,oder auch die normalen?


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

lolzz schrieb:


> Sind jetzt nur die invites für den Gildenwetbewerb raus,oder auch die normalen?



Na du musst doch wirklich nur ein paar Seiten vor blättern dann wüsstest du es...
Es sind Einladung für beide raus.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> das ist aber bei der normalen woltk Installation auch so, da is auch ton, aber nur, wenn Fenster im Vordergrund ist.



Weiß ich, wollts nurnal anmerken, das teil heißt ja bei Cata glaubich auch Wotlk installation..^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Edkart schrieb:


> Klar funktioniert der. Hab doch dazugeschrieben, dass es etwas dauert bis der richtig auf Rapidshare gespeichert ist du seppel. xD
> 
> Naja, ist ja jetzt auch egal.^^ Gibt ja noch viele alternative Links.^^



Verzei mir das ich als ich ihn Ausprobiert habe als Kaputt ansah weil da stand der Uploader hat es entfernt, und das ich so Dreist freundlich war nen Funzenden Link zu Uploaden, wobei sogar die schnelligkeit egal ist, da wir von 18 Mb sprechen man läd nämlich nen downloader runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## xanny (15. Juli 2010)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil !!!!!


Ich bin dabei saugeil....


Jemhadar Horde Frostmourne.



MfG an alle Tester


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

xanny schrieb:


> Geeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil !!!!!
> 
> 
> Ich bin dabei saugeil....
> ...



Wie hast Beta Freischaltung bekommen oder was?


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

wann ist die email angekommen vielleicht haben wir anderen ja auch noch glück ^^


----------



## xanny (15. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Warum bekomme ich keine Mail das ist doch wiedermla zu kotzen :-(


----------



## xanny (15. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## x123 (15. Juli 2010)

xanny schrieb:


> per email, sie war als junk mail eingestuft, aber echt. Ich bin dann in mein battlenet account verwaltung rein gegangen und da ist nun ein neues spiel wow cata beta siehe auch foto.



kleiner Tipp: Accountnamen zensieren auf den Screens =P
Ansonsten: Gz!


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp: Accountnamen zensieren auf den Screens =P
> Ansonsten: Gz!



Jep, auch wenne die Mailaccname weghast, den wow acc namen hab ich gesehen und btw aufgeschrieben, hack ist unterwegs *ironie off* :O


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Jep, auch wenne die Mailaccname weghast, den wow acc namen hab ich gesehen und btw aufgeschrieben, hack ist unterwegs *ironie off* :O



Wenn er das mal ned falsch versteht XD. Wobei manche sind glaub ich schon bei den Hack versuchen XD

ICh seh es aber scho kommen jetzt geht das F5 gehacke auf denn Tastaturen wieder los


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Wenn er das mal ned falsch versteht XD. Wobei manche sind glaub ich schon bei den Hack versuchen XD



Hatte beim schreiben schon angst das ich gleichn ban vom mod kriege xD


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

xanny schrieb:


> per email, sie war als junk mail eingestuft, aber echt. Ich bin dann in mein battlenet account verwaltung rein gegangen und da ist nun ein neues spiel wow cata beta siehe auch foto.[attachment=10788:Unbenannt.JPG]



hast du den heute bekommen oder nicht schon gestern?


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Hatte beim schreiben schon angst das ich gleichn ban vom mod kriege xD



Dann hoff ma mal ned XD sonst bekommst umsonst ärger


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Dann hoff ma mal ned XD sonst bekommst umsonst ärger



Richtig Ich könnte netma nen Taschenrechner Hacken ^^

Oda meinen eigenen pc nachdem ich allles auusgemacht habe :O


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Richtig Ich könnte netma nen Taschenrechner Hacken ^^
> 
> Oda meinen eigenen pc nachdem ich allles auusgemacht habe :O



hehe xD


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Richtig Ich könnte netma nen Taschenrechner Hacken ^^
> 
> Oda meinen eigenen pc nachdem ich allles auusgemacht habe :O



wer´s noch nei versucht hat weis auch ned ob man es kann www.gidf.de XD da kann man alles nachlesen LOL

An alle mod´s die das lesen das ist nur FUN ok mehr nicht


----------



## xanny (15. Juli 2010)

danke


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> wer´s noch nei versucht hat weis auch ned ob man es kann www.gidf.de XD da kann man alles nachlesen LOL
> 
> An alle mod´s die das lesen das ist nur FUN ok mehr nicht



ich mag die seite nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ich mag die seite nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast dich wieder ma kleinlich ? :-)


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

xanny hast du den beta zugang heute bekommen? oder nicht schon gestern?


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

xanny schrieb:


> danke



danach kommen aber noch sehr viele patches


----------



## fastgamer14 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch nen beta zugang haben warum können die nicht nee open beta machen ???


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es nur zur neuveröffentlichung eines gänzlich neuen Spiels eine Open Beta. Und nicht zu einer erweiterung. Kann mich auch irren =)


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

yup invites scheinen rausgegangen zu sein / raus zu gehen habe auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( besser gesagt nen bekannter daher kein screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

fastgamer14 schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen beta zugang haben warum können die nicht nee open beta machen ???



aus 2 gründen.

1. Damit leute wie du solche fragen stellen UND
2. Weil das schwachsinn währe so könnte sich jeder x-belibiege nen acc machen der kostenlos ist und zocken ohne ein Feedback abzugeben da es ja ein spiel ist wo man zahlen muss.

Denke ma deine frage ist beantwortet oder


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Gratz dem Glücklichen. =)


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

bliblubb schrieb:


> yup invites scheinen rausgegangen zu sein / raus zu gehen habe auch einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also kommen heute auch noch welche?
HALELUJA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2010)

fastgamer14 schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen beta zugang haben warum können die nicht nee open beta machen ???



Weil dann knapp 2-5 Mio Spieler auf glaube 2 oder 3 Servern verteilt spielen wollen.

Testen dann unmöglich.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> also kommen heute auch noch welche?
> HALELUJA!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich mich in den Beta client einlogge dann bekomme ich aber ein schwarzen Bildschirm :-(


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich in den Beta client einlogge dann bekomme ich aber ein schwarzen Bildschirm :-(



hmm ich würd ja gerne noch eine bestätigung haben das "jetzt" noch invites verschickt werden vielleicht hab ich ja glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> hmm ich würd ja gerne noch eine bestätigung haben das "jetzt" noch invites verschickt werden vielleicht hab ich ja glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja die würde ich auch gern haben ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Guten Mogen, em oh is ja schon 16 uhr Schönen Mittag, scheint ja so als wären alle keys raus


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich mach das jetzt ganz anders :-)

Auf meinem ACC drück ich dauer F5 und bei dem meiner frau da log ich mich nur in ihr e-mail fach ein XD die will eh ned beta spielen das heist wenn sie nen inv bekommt klau ich ihr denn ganz einfach sie sagt ja eh nichts XDXDXD


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> also kommen heute auch noch welche?
> HALELUJA!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gute frage wir wissen ja nicht ob nicht schon alle raus sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Guten Mogen, em oh is ja schon 16 uhr Schönen Mittag, scheint ja so als wären alle keys raus



glaubst du? ich hoffe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ich mach das jetzt ganz anders :-)
> 
> Auf meinem ACC drück ich dauer F5 und bei dem meiner frau da log ich mich nur in ihr e-mail fach ein XD die will eh ned beta spielen das heist wenn sie nen inv bekommt klau ich ihr denn ganz einfach sie sagt ja eh nichts XDXDXD



ich darf den acc von bekannt eigtl auch net benutzen aber ich machs einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is mir egal BETA is wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ich mach das jetzt ganz anders :-)
> 
> Auf meinem ACC drück ich dauer F5 und bei dem meiner frau da log ich mich nur in ihr e-mail fach ein XD die will eh ned beta spielen das heist wenn sie nen inv bekommt klau ich ihr denn ganz einfach sie sagt ja eh nichts XDXDXD



das diebstahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn sie den key nich haben will kanns du den ja "ausleihn" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und F5 drücken nützt nich muss dich neu einlogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

bliblubb schrieb:


> BETA is wichtiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/vote


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Mir wärs egal, ich hab auch genug ohne Beta key zu tuhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe doch mal das noch Freischaltungen rauskommen. Es hieß ja irgendwo auch das es auch vllt über den Donnerstag geschehen kann. Hoffen wir das dies stimmt. *UnsAllenDickDaumenDrück*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> das diebstahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich darf alles ^^


----------



## sixninety69 (15. Juli 2010)

Wurde doch schon von 100 blue-postern in den Foren gesagt, dass die Accounts nach dem Zufallsprinzip freigeschaltet werden! Die Tage variieren auch stark wie man bereits sehen konnte, daher ist es einfach nur erbärmlich wie manche deshalb die ganze Nacht durchsuchten und ihre F5 Taste schon abgebrochen haben ...! ó.Ò

Allein wenn man bedenkt wie hoch die Chance ist zu den Glücklichen zu gehören, die auch Freigeschaltet wurden bzw. noch werden, dann ist es die reinste Zeitverschwendung 100 mal pro Tag ins battle.net zu gucken *räusp*

Einach nur traurig was ihr hier veranstaltet... Q.Q


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Wo stand den das jetzt wieder


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch mal das noch Freischaltungen rauskommen. Es hieß ja irgendwo auch das es auch vllt über den Donnerstag geschehen kann. Hoffen wir das dies stimmt. *UnsAllenDickDaumenDrück*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*daumendrück mit* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon von 100 blue-postern in den Foren gesagt, dass die Accounts nach dem Zufallsprinzip freigeschaltet werden! Die Tage variieren auch stark wie man bereits sehen konnte, daher ist es einfach nur erbärmlich wie manche deshalb die ganze Nacht durchsuchten und ihre F5 Taste schon abgebrochen haben ...! ó.Ò
> 
> Allein wenn man bedenkt wie hoch die Chance ist zu den Glücklichen zu gehören, die auch Freigeschaltet wurden bzw. noch werden, dann ist es die reinste Zeitverschwendung 100 mal pro Tag ins battle.net zu gucken *räusp*
> 
> Einach nur traurig was ihr hier veranstaltet... Q.Q



Danke für den sinnlosen Post, brauchen dich hier nich, kannst gleich wieder gehen wenn du denkst das alle dauern in die acc verwaltung gucken


----------



## Famenio (15. Juli 2010)

Beta hin oder her...ich hab schon von einigen auf meinem Server gehört wie toll doch Cata is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber genauso kenne ich auch mein Glück und weiß, keine Hoffnung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Beta hin oder her...ich hab schon von einigen auf meinem Server gehört wie toll doch Cata is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hoffnung hin und her ich lasse den kopf jedenfalls nicht hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein bisschen glück hat doch jeder mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Nochmal so eine kleine andere Frage. Scheinbar bin ich zu doof meinen Charakter (siehe Blutelfmann's Signatur) auch in die Signatur einzufügen. Finde wohl den richtigen Code dafür nicht (bzw. Link) =(


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe den Account jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren ich bin genau der richtige für den Beta inv ^^


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ein bisschen glück hat doch jeder mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein wahres wort 

doch lasst mal aufhören mitm off topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( isses off ? ^^) 

sonst wird der hier auch wieder dicht gemacht


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

meine Preisfrage ist kommen die invites vor oder nach der mail ?? also im B-net odcer zeitgleich


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

dneke mal Zeitgleich ^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Nochmal so eine kleine andere Frage. Scheinbar bin ich zu doof meinen Charakter (siehe Blutelfmann's Signatur) auch in die Signatur einzufügen. Finde wohl den richtigen Code dafür nicht (bzw. Link) =(



ziehe einfach das gewünschte bild bei deiner einstellun->profil->signatur rein und wenn du das bild dort sehen kanns dan machst du es richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> meine Preisfrage ist kommen die invites vor oder nach der mail ?? also im B-net odcer zeitgleich



es ist auch mal der fall das keine e-mail kommt nur die freischaltung


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Danke dir =) 

@Topic: Angeblich kommt die Mail etwas später, weiss aber nicht ob daran was Wahres drann ist


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe das überhaubt was kommt ^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

jop ich warte auch auf einen invite aber wer weiß ob einer kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beAstLi (15. Juli 2010)

Servus,

glaubt ihr wirklich das die Leute mit der Fehlermeldung nen Invite bekommen? 

Für mich klingt das eher nach einer reinen verrücktmacherrei.

An die beiden Herren bzw. Damen die gerade eine Einladung bekommen haben wann ist die Mail bei euch denn angekommen?

Gruß
bea


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Danke dir =)
> 
> @Topic: Angeblich kommt die Mail etwas später, weiss aber nicht ob daran was Wahres drann ist



falls du wissen wills wie ich das gemacht habe das unter meinem verrückten pinguin LoL steht gehe auf einstellung->profil->Profilinformationen bearbeiten->Mitgliedertitel und da kannst du dan was hinschreiben was unterdeinem bild sein soll ;-)

und bei mir ist wie gewohnt immer noch nichts im b-net passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (15. Juli 2010)

Hmm vielleicht schau ich viel zu oft ins battle.net rein und quäle zu oft meine F5-taste. Blizzard denkt sich dabei :"Ach der is viel zu nervig der bekommt für diese Beta KEINEN Invite!"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb bekomm ich keinen Inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Info(s) =) Schön wenn mal jemand nett zu einem Newbie ist , freut mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Darton schrieb:


> Hmm vielleicht schau ich viel zu oft ins battle.net rein und quäle zu oft meine F5-taste. Blizzard denkt sich dabei :"Ach der is viel zu nervig der bekommt für diese Beta KEINEN Invite!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



woher wollen sie denn wissen das du deine F5 taste quälst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Danke für die Info(s) =) Schön wenn mal jemand nett zu einem Newbie ist , freut mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gerngeschehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> woher wollen sie denn wissen das du deine F5 taste quälst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was weiß ich die wissen vielleicht wer grad bei battle.net reinschaut und die ganze zeit aktualisiert ^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Darton schrieb:


> Was weiß ich die wissen vielleicht wer grad bei battle.net reinschaut und die ganze zeit aktualisiert ^^



nee das weiß nur gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

ich hab hier einen papagei bei mir sitzen der sagt zu mir immer: geh ins battle net und guck nach, ah ah rah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

ich hab heute nen cata beta zugang bekommen jetzt darf ich erstmal tonnenweise patches laden es gibt immer einen haken^^


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Battle.net will 'nen Keks - Kräh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> ich hab heute nen cata beta zugang bekommen jetzt darf ich erstmal tonnenweise patches laden es gibt immer einen haken^^



und um welche urzeit ungefähr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beAstLi (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> ich hab heute nen cata beta zugang bekommen jetzt darf ich erstmal tonnenweise patches laden es gibt immer einen haken^^



kannst du sagen wann genau ?

Danke


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

ich guck ebend nach


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Battle.net will 'nen Keks - Kräh!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja das sagt er auch jede stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> ich hab heute nen cata beta zugang bekommen jetzt darf ich erstmal tonnenweise patches laden es gibt immer einen haken^^



Tja wenigstens hast du einen Beta-zugang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gz und viel Spaß bei der Beta


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

das war so gegen 3 uhr morgens


----------



## beAstLi (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> das war so gegen 3 uhr morgens



Schade ... für die leute die noch auf ne Einladung hoffen ist alles nach 09:00 Uhr interessant.

Gruß


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

hmm schade hättest du den jetzt vorhin bekommen hätt ich einen salto gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

naja vieleicht werden ja noch mehr verschickt


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> naja vieleicht werden ja noch mehr verschickt



will ich doch hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Hoffen wiiiiirs!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beAstLi (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> naja vieleicht werden ja noch mehr verschickt



Vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider wurde hier mehrmals gesagt das die Einladungen angeblich nur bis 9:00Uhr morgens verschickt werden.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

beAstLi schrieb:


> Vielleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nimm ihnen doch nicht die hoffnung sonnst fangen se an zu weinen


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Hoffnung stirbt zu vorletzt! Neben ihr liegt ein totgestellter Jäger und lacht sie aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> hoffnung hin und her ich lasse den kopf jedenfalls nicht hängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub es mir oder nicht in meinem Leben hatte ich wenns hochkommt einmal Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja, Fortuna ist einfach blöd!


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

bin schon gespannt drauf ob goldhain noch steht sonnst stirbt auf Die Aldor rp entgültig aus^^


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn sie wieder so wie in WotLK (wo ich nicht dabei war , da 0 Interesse) so viele ,,Keys" verschicken, ist's nur eine Frage der Geduld(...) für die Meisten.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Wenn sie wieder so wie in WotLK (wo ich nicht dabei war , da 0 Interesse) so viele ,,Keys" verschicken, ist's nur eine Frage der Geduld(...) für die Meisten.



jo es ist soo spannend in nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe dieses mal machen se mehr server als nur einen


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich gesehen hab gibt's im Moment nur einen. Falls sie echt viele ,,Keys" schicken, sollten sie schon noch einen oder zwei dazu setzen.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (15. Juli 2010)

hab heute meinen beta inv auch bekommen *freu*


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

jo wer hatt den mal zugang zum beta server und könnte mal ein screen von den servern machen?


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Soweit ich gesehen hab gibt's im Moment nur einen. Falls sie echt viele ,,Keys" schicken, sollten sie schon noch einen oder zwei dazu setzen.



bei wotlk haben se nur 1 gemacht war echt spaßig kam nicht mal 5 meter ohne extrem ruckeln


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Hab mal einen gesehen aber wieder verhauen. Delröy hatte beim Livestrean öfters DC's - da sah man 4 - einen EU , einen US und 2 Andere... glaube UK oder so etwas.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> hab heute meinen beta inv auch bekommen *freu*



wilkommen ihn club könntest du nachsehen wan der kam wollen es gerne wissen


----------



## LouisVanGeest (15. Juli 2010)

ja mom ich schau nach


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn ich keine Betainvite für Cata bekomme, so hab ich wenigstens als Trostpreis ein Betakey für World of Tanks (geiles Game, am Anfang zwar öde aber später macht es Fun) von buffed.de bekommen.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (15. Juli 2010)

heute morgen um 02:55 uhr


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> heute morgen um 02:55 uhr



so um den dreh hab ichs auch bekommen nur 2 minuten früher^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> heute morgen um 02:55 uhr



oh verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum immer alle unter 9:00


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

naja bin mal gespannt wann die nächste welle nächste woche kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

ich auch so um 2.50 rum


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Bitte lass sie Mist bauen und die Welle übers Wochenende schicken *fg*


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Bitte lass sie Mist bauen und die Welle übers Wochenende schicken *fg*



ja bin auch dafür ,alle drei tage beta invites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ja bin auch dafür ,alle drei tage beta invites!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alle 3 Tage? Bist du verrückt? 2 Stunden reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Die ganze Woche über! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

jede sekunde einen invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TAYLAN (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> oh verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Weil die meisten Einladungen nur in der Nacht verschickt werden. Ihr könnt nur daruf hoffen das Blizzard heute Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag welche verschicken.

Ihr könnt euch noch so oft in euren Account einloggen wie ihr wollt aber mit Sicherheit wird es heute keine Einladungen mehr geben.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Mikrosekunden *g*


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

oh ne die halben bei wotlk schon mist gebaut und eine ausversehen welle gemacht dannach hats extrem gelaggt


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Mikrosekunden *g*



ne dann wären ja schon alle eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Stimmt. Und sooo viele Angebote auf E-Bay... obwohl schon alle haben *grins*


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und sooo viele Angebote auf E-Bay... obwohl schon alle haben *grins*



hmm für neu einsteiger wär es ja interessanter aber ob die auch so doof sind und das machen wäre ja auch eine sache für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Die sind ja eh die ersten die einen Invite kriegen.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

wer is so blöd dafür was zu bezahlen hab gerade auf bey nachgesehen knapp 150 euro dabei ist der sofort an nen acc gehängt


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Anstatt Wellen zu machen, hätten sie lieber über einen bestimmten Zeitraum Invites verschickt, d.h. die ganze Zeit würden die Spieler invites bekommen (nacheinander und nicht gleichzeitig) und es gäbe eventuell das Problem mit dem Einloggen usw nicht.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> wer is so blöd dafür was zu bezahlen hab gerade auf bey nachgesehen knapp 150 euro dabei ist der sofort an nen acc gehängt



das sind acc häcker die die verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder welche die mit wow aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Sowas in der Art machen sie ja. Aber da musste du ja das patchen und installieren mit einbeziehen. Da können ein paar gleichzeitig fertig werden. ich hab ja locker 8 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> das sind acc häcker die die verkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja aber wen die von blizzard das merken das du einen gekaufst hast bist am arsch


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Anstatt Wellen zu machen, hätten sie lieber über einen bestimmten Zeitraum Invites verschickt, d.h. die ganze Zeit würden die Spieler invites bekommen (nacheinander und nicht gleichzeitig) und es gäbe eventuell das Problem mit dem Einloggen usw nicht.



ne die b-net verwaltung würde darunter leiden weil jeder nachschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

ich bin gerade am patchen das dauert gerade warscheinlich so lange da gerade ne menge leute sich das ziehen


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Fazit Battle.net UND Beta-Server Logins nicht möglich.^^


----------



## iceboy2009 (15. Juli 2010)

mann ich will auch endlich die beta zocken des is doch scheiße


----------



## Interminator (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> ich bin gerade am patchen das dauert gerade warscheinlich so lange da gerade ne menge leute sich das ziehen



joa aber du kannst dich ja glücklich schätzen das du überhaupt einen bekommen hast, ich bekomm nie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das is schon ingame so beim rollen^^ aber naja auch für mich gillt, die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ne die b-net verwaltung würde darunter leiden weil jeder nachschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als ob das Battle.net die letzten Tage nicht schon gelitten hätte.


----------



## TAYLAN (15. Juli 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> ich bin gerade am patchen das dauert gerade warscheinlich so lange da gerade ne menge leute sich das ziehen



Das ist mit Sicherheit auch ein Grund warum die immer nur Wellen machen mit bestimmten Anzahl von Leuten sonst würde keiner mehr was downloden können.


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> joa aber du kannst dich ja glücklich schätzen das du überhaupt einen bekommen hast, ich bekomm nie was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



frag mich mal ingame beim raid rollen schaff ich irgendwie nie über 20 hinaus


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Ich will mir doch bis zum Female-Worgen Patch die Goblindamen ansehen. =( Das wär das erste mal das ich mal Feedback und Fehlermeldungen bringen könnte *sniefz*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

da neuer berricht von buffed: http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/6538/WoW-Cataclysm-Beta-Zonen-Dunkelkueste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Mein Lieblingsgebiet in Verbindung mit meiner neuen Lieblingsrasse. *GleichPlatztVorFreude*


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

logins down oderwas ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Seh ich das richtig oder hat der Worg Druide da tatsächlich die KATZENGESTALT zuerst? ö.ö Habe mich immo mit sowas nicht befasst.


----------



## iceboy2009 (15. Juli 2010)

du meinst wohl immer noch da rl kollege seit gestern net reinkommt


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig oder hat der Worg Druide da tatsächlich die KATZENGESTALT zuerst? ö.ö Habe mich immo mit sowas nicht befasst.



jop die bekommt man mit 10 der bär ist auf lvl 10 sowieso sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Cool^^ ein Grund einen 2. Druiden mit Cata hochzuziehen.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand ausnahmweise... zufälligerweise... aus dem heiterem Himmel... einen Key NACH 9 Uhr bzw. Jetzt, vor neun minuten , kürzlich bekommen? Wäre mal interessant.


----------



## beAstLi (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Hat jemand ausnahmweise... zufälligerweise... aus dem heiterem Himmel... einen Key NACH 9 Uhr bzw. Jetzt, vor neun minuten , kürzlich bekommen? Wäre mal interessant.



Wieso vor neun minuten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Fiel mir so ein, hihihi. =)


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich guck mal nach im b-net vielleicht ist ja was außergewöhnliches darin passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:meno immer noch alles beim alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Mach ich auch mal.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Mist , nix. =(


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, bei mir ist auch alles beim Alten.


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

Leute ich bräuchte fix Hilfe, abe mir die Datei aus den Links gesaugt. Wie starte ich den den Client?


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Meinst du die .zip Datei?


----------



## Meeragus (15. Juli 2010)

das einzige was sich heute bei mir geändert hat ist das ich den PTR neu drin hab...*grml*...4 Jahre WoW und immernoch keine Beta bisher mitgemacht -.-


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Leute ich bräuchte fix Hilfe, abe mir die Datei aus den Links gesaugt. Wie starte ich den den Client?



öffnen und installen mehr ned


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

Aber was bringt es wenn man die clienten bis zum ende gepatcht hat aber man keine zugang von blizz bekommt?


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Man erspart sich das gepatche und installieren FALLS man einen ,,Key" kriegt.


----------



## Seridan (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Meinst du die .zip Datei?





Jep genau. Hab es jetzt auch hinbekommen. Habe meinen PC Formatiert und vergessen win rar drauf zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja man lernt nie aus ;P


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

oder man sucht sich nen P-server wer weis eventuell gibt es sowas ja auch schon


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Aber was bringt es wenn man die clienten bis zum ende gepatcht hat aber man keine zugang von blizz bekommt?



Genauso viel wie wenn du den Clienten bis zum Ende patchst und ein Betainvite hast, nämlich nüschts.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> oder man sucht sich nen P-server wer weis eventuell gibt es sowas ja auch schon



ich würds nich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

also ich glaube heute werden wohl bestimmt keine invites mehr kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadyo4 (15. Juli 2010)

Yeah und wieder kein key bekommen wie in die letzten Jahren auch nich... und die nächsten Beta key wellen sind für mich genauso hoffnungslos ^^
...


----------



## buttonbash (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> oder man sucht sich nen P-server wer weis eventuell gibt es sowas ja auch schon



viel spaß auf nem cata beta P-server da sind dann sogar die bugs verbuggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

ach wer weiß ...


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

buttonbash schrieb:


> viel spaß auf nem cata beta P-server da sind dann sogar die bugs verbuggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop und illegal ist es auch


----------



## buttonbash (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> jop und illegal ist es auch



ist es nicht


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

achja könnte jetzt mal jemand der in der beta ist ein screenshot von den realms machen? wäre dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

buttonbash schrieb:


> ist es nicht



klar blizz mag es nicht wenn leute das machen


----------



## buttonbash (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> klar blizz mag es nicht wenn leute das machen



deswegen ist es nicht illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

buttonbash schrieb:


> deswegen ist es nicht illegal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, dass du ein Screenshot von den Realms bekommst, da die mit Betainvite entweder am Suchten sind oder ähm ja.... sie Suchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es sind aufjeden Fall 4 Realms. 2 US, 1 EU und 1 KR??? .
Lost Isles = US
Gilneas = US
irgendwas mit M = EU
und den Namen von dem letzten Realm weiß ich nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buttonbash (15. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass du ein Screenshot von den Realms bekommst, da die mit Betainvite entweder am Suchten sind oder ähm ja.... sie Suchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*Mekkatorque (EU)*
*Lost Isles (US)*
*Gilneas (US)*
*Hamuul (KR)*
*
*
*mehr hab ich nicht gefunden :X*


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

mehr gibts auch ned^^
&#8364;: http://www.imagebanana.com/view/oxjfsmwz/WoWScrnShot_071510_184110.jpg
da bitte


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Wieso 2 US es gibt doch mehr Europa spieler als in der USA ^^


----------



## buttonbash (15. Juli 2010)

auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie die nen pvp server haben :O


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

buttonbash schrieb:


> *Mekkatorque (EU)* *Lost Isles (US)* *Gilneas (US)* *Hamuul (KR)* *mehr hab ich nicht gefunden :X*



schön zu wissen falls noch mehr kommen lasst es mich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Im Notfall kann man ja auch bei Xfire die Live Streams von anderen, die ein Betainvite haben, anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Im Notfall kann man ja auch bei Xfire die Live Streams von anderen, mit Betainvite, anschauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird nach ner Zeit langweilig wenn man nicht es selber amchen kann^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> mehr gibts auch ned^^
> &#8364;: http://www.imagebana...1510_184110.jpg
> da bitte



auch vielen dank falls du mal mehr sehen solltest dan zeig es uns bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Das wird nach ner Zeit langweilig wenn man nicht es selber amchen kann^^



So bleibt aber wenigstens der spannende Teil, es selbst mal zu spielen, wenn Cata auf den Liveservern ist.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> auch vielen dank falls du mal mehr sehen solltest dan zeig es uns bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird wohl nich viel mehr geben wenn noch 1 eu server je nach waves und ansonsten wirds das gewesen sein^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> So bleibt aber wenigstens der spannende Teil, es selbst mal zu spielen, wenn Cata auf den Liveservern ist.



obwohl man weiß wo man hinrennen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ach Leute mir ist irgendwie langenweilig hat einer lust auf irgendein Server ein Char zu erstellen ? ^^


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> obwohl man weiß wo man hinrennen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würdest du wissen, auch ohne dass jemand spoilert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Ach Leute mir ist irgendwie langenweilig hat einer lust auf irgendein Server ein Char zu erstellen ? ^^



auf den beta server ja auf den normalen nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Das würdest du auch wissen, auch ohne dass jemand spoilert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man weiß wie es dort aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ne meine schon noch die normalen habe ja kein Beta inv bekommen. Ich glaube auch nicht das die Woche noch was kommt


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Ne meine schon noch die normalen habe ja kein Beta inv bekommen. Ich glaube auch nicht das die Woche noch was kommt



hab ja auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> hab ja auch keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann passt das doch sag sever ^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

ok wir machen jetzt mal ein kleines spiel und das geht so:
jeder ratet wan die nächste beta welle kommt und wer richtig liegt bekommt von mir ein lollipop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


regel:das erste was man dazu sagt gildet seine meinung ändern ist untersagt und man ist disqualifiziert
obwohl ich ja nich weiß wie ich euch den lollipop geben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach mal den anfang: nächste woche mittwoch um 15uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Ich sage Nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Nächste Woche, die Nacht vom Mittwoch auf Donnerstag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (15. Juli 2010)

irgendwann zwischen Montag den 19.07 um 00:01 und Sonntag den 25.07 um 23:59


----------



## Nordendboy (15. Juli 2010)

jezz gleich .....


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Extolas hat wieder seinen Livestream an.
Er zeigt heute die Instanz "Der Steinerne Kern".


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

gib mal link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.extolas-live.de.vu/


----------



## Gidohra (15. Juli 2010)

ich habe 6 spiele bei b-net registriert und meine leiste ist damit voll wie sehe ich jetzt ob was neues dazukommt :?


----------



## Darton (15. Juli 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> ich habe 6 spiele bei b-net registriert und meine leiste ist damit voll wie sehe ich jetzt ob was neues dazukommt :?



Heute garantiert nicht mehr..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Maaaaan Blizzl04rd wieso krieg ich keine Einladung zur Beta ? Haben die 500 € nicht gereicht ? Was soll ich noch tun ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selfhero (15. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Maaaaan Blizzl04rd wieso krieg ich keine Einladung zur Beta ? Haben die 500 € nicht gereicht ? Was soll ich noch tun ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



500€ nur? Ich bin schon bei min. 1500€

13x Servertrans
3x Volkswechsel
1x Namenchange

+Gamecards
______________
1500€


----------



## beAstLi (15. Juli 2010)

Selfhero schrieb:


> 500&#8364; nur? Ich bin schon bei min. 1500&#8364;
> 
> 13x Servertrans
> 3x Volkswechsel
> ...



Selber schuld .... 13 Servertrans 1 epic abgegriffen und weiter zum nächsten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja, 1500&#8364; ist mit den genannten Servertrans und co. nicht zu erreichen.... höstens knapp 1200&#8364;


----------



## Interminator (15. Juli 2010)

Shadyo4 schrieb:


> Yeah und wieder kein key bekommen wie in die letzten Jahren auch nich... und die nächsten Beta key wellen sind für mich genauso hoffnungslos ^^
> ...



jo das gleiche bei mir auch^^ aber naja trozdem will ich die hoffnung nicht aufgeben xD ich hoffe ja sogar noch darauf das ich vielleicht heut nacht einen bekomme wobei das ja definitiv nicht so sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> jo das gleiche bei mir auch^^ aber naja trozdem will ich die hoffnung nicht aufgeben xD ich hoffe ja sogar noch darauf das ich vielleicht heut nacht einen bekomme wobei das ja definitiv nicht so sein wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaube ich auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (15. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Maaaaan Blizzl04rd wieso krieg ich keine Einladung zur Beta ? Haben die 500 € nicht gereicht ? Was soll ich noch tun ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



11,5 Mio Kunden
9 von 10 Leute haben sich sicher für Beta angemeldet
wie stehen wohl deine Chancen


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> 11,5 Mio Kunden
> 9 von 10 Leute haben sich sicher für Beta angemeldet
> wie stehen wohl deine Chancen



gut denn eu hat nix mit dem rest der welt am hut da eigener server


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

und 3 von 10 haben keine lust beta zu spielen die ne enladung bekommen haben^^


----------



## avenue (15. Juli 2010)

mal wieder da und wer ist schon durchgedreht ich jedenfalls bin immer noch an diesen einen patch das dauert


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> und 3 von 10 haben keine lust beta zu spielen die ne enladung bekommen haben^^





genau ^^ das müsste blizzard sehen und die einladung wenn anders geben z.B. mir ^^


----------



## Gidohra (15. Juli 2010)

vielleicht bekommt man einen kay wen man sich die beta schon runtergeladen hat und dann die beta Anmeldung neu macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> vielleicht bekommt man einen kay wen man sich die beta schon runtergeladen hat und dann die beta Anmeldung neu macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin schon dabei zu ziehen ohne freischaltung XD


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Lalelu, gestern Acc abgelaufen und jetzt hol ich mir AC2 - da penn ich 2 Tage oder bis zu 2 Wochen und dann will ich einen Betakey. Das ist dochmal ein Deal. =)


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

... seit 14UHr am Downloaden und erst mit den 1,1gb patch angefangen.
Mal die Auflistung der Cata Betapatches (stand 13.07.10)
1. von 11927 zu 12025 / größe : 332 mb 2. von 12025 zu 12065 / größe : 131 mb
3. von 12065 zu 12122 / größe : 171 mb 4. von 12122 zu 12164 / größe : 265 mb
5. von 12164 zu 12232 / größe : 1,11 gb 6. von 12232 zu 12266 / größe : 162 mb
7. von 12266 zu 12319 / größe : 528 mb 8. von 12319 zu 12479 / größe : 312 mb
Gesamtgröße 2,971 GB
Ps: Hbae kein Betafreischaltung zumindestns noch nicht^^


----------



## Zwirbel (15. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> ... seit 14UHr am Downloaden und erst mit den 1,1gb patch angefangen.
> Mal die Auflistung der Cata Betapatches (stand 13.07.10)
> 1. von 11927 zu 12025 / größe : 332 mb 2. von 12025 zu 12065 / größe : 131 mb
> 3. von 12065 zu 12122 / größe : 171 mb 4. von 12122 zu 12164 / größe : 265 mb
> ...



woher hast du den client ? hätte ihn auch gerne


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> ... seit 14UHr am Downloaden und erst mit den 1,1gb patch angefangen.
> Mal die Auflistung der Cata Betapatches (stand 13.07.10)
> 1. von 11927 zu 12025 / größe : 332 mb 2. von 12025 zu 12065 / größe : 131 mb
> 3. von 12065 zu 12122 / größe : 171 mb 4. von 12122 zu 12164 / größe : 265 mb
> ...



was ist wenn du keinen inv bekomms? dann hast du es umsonst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (15. Juli 2010)

Es sind glaub insgesamt 3,011 GB, wenn man Taschenrechner nicht gesponnen hat und nicht 2,971 GB.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch 8 Stunden gebraucht. Am besten einfach Bierchen trinken gehen oder sowas. Fernsehen ist auch eine Lösung. =) Kann bei dir schneller gehn.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ok wir machen jetzt mal ein kleines spiel und das geht so:
> jeder ratet wan die nächste beta welle kommt und wer richtig liegt bekommt von mir ein lollipop
> 
> 
> ...



ich errinere nochmal dran ;-)


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Was macht das fürn Unterschied wenn man in Dala rummhängt oder nen Patch runterlädt^^
Der LInk vom Patch war Paar seite vorher hier in den Thread musst halt schauen.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Hmmmm... Ich sag Donnerstag Abend. Bzw. über die Nacht.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Hmmmm... Ich sag Donnerstag Abend. Bzw. über die Nacht.



ich nehme an nächste woche heute wohl nich^^


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Beides. *grins*


----------



## giorgios1993 (15. Juli 2010)

Insgesamt 19 GB ganz beta


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

also ich hab jetzt nochmal in b-net geschaut UND es ist immer nochnichts :-( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt nochmal in b-net geschaut UND es ist immer nochnichts :-(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe bnet die ganze Zeit an aber nichts zu sehen :-(


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Ich les mir grad Todesschwinge's Geschichte durch. Ich glaub eher, das falls echt noch Keys rausgehen, die Nachts kommen.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Ich habe bnet die ganze Zeit an aber nichts zu sehen :-(



du musst dich ja auch neu einlogen also ausloggen->einlogen und gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (15. Juli 2010)

Die nächste Welle kommt bestimmt in 12 Tagen wenn Starcraft 2 rauskommt^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Ich les mir grad Todesschwinge's Geschichte durch. Ich glaub eher, das falls echt noch Keys rausgehen, die Nachts kommen.



ist sie spannend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Grad fertig geworden. Finde sie toll. =)


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Die nächste Welle kommt bestimmt in 12 Tagen wenn Starcraft 2 rauskommt^^



das sind 2wochen dazwischen könnte auch noch eine kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.allvatar.com/rex/1807-0-World-of-Warcraft-Todesschwinge-der-Zerstoerer-Teil-1.html

 =)


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Ohoh, nun sind sie alle Geschichte lesen und lassen mich alleine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

ich bin auch ma wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bin auch am patches laden grml das dauert solan ge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> das sind 2wochen dazwischen könnte auch noch eine kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat Wrocas: 


> Der World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Betatest ist jetzt live. Wir werden jede Woche neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Testspieler hinzufügen.



Was sagt uns das? Nächste Woche gibbet doch sowieso wieder neue.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Jo kenn ich. Aber das bringt auch was. Man muss net nur auf die Freischaltung warten. Man kann sich auch mit Modelviewer rumspielen.


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Insgesamt 19 GB ganz beta



Fail bin schon bei 31,4GB


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

will auch soweit sein=0


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

aber ma ne frage an die die schon nen beta zugang haben
hat das Installieren bei euch auch solange gedauert??


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Das sind sehr viele Daten. Dutzende neuer Quests, umgestaltung des Landes, 2 neue Rassen. Blabla, ich denke es dauert bei jedem ,,lang".


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

also bei mir warens bestimmt 2 stunden :x


----------



## Aerasan (15. Juli 2010)

also bei mir sinds 35,2 GB^^ ....
fertig gepatched


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

bliblubb schrieb:


> aber ma ne frage an die die schon nen beta zugang haben
> hat das Installieren bei euch auch solange gedauert??



Ich install jetzt rund 6std.


----------



## Marrow (15. Juli 2010)

sind die invites denn jetzt schon raus oder kommen die später?


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ich install jetzt rund 6std.



mit oder ohne patches?


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

bliblubb schrieb:


> mit oder ohne patches?



Mit


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

Marrow schrieb:


> sind die invites denn jetzt schon raus oder kommen die später?



also es sind welche draußen ob noch welche kommen is die andre frage 

@kerosin ich meinte ohne patches interessierts mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (15. Juli 2010)

bliblubb schrieb:


> also es sind welche draußen ob noch welche kommen is die andre frage
> 
> @kerosin ich meinte ohne patches interessierts mich
> 
> ...



Ohne hatte es bei mir ca. mit install 1std. gedauert


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

aso ty


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> http://www.allvatar....rer-Teil-1.html
> 
> =)



sooo bin jetzt auch wieder da schöne geschichte könnte ich mir jeden tag 1000mal durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> 11,5 Mio Kunden
> 9 von 10 Leute haben sich sicher für Beta angemeldet
> wie stehen wohl deine Chancen




Ich meinte die 500 €, die ich zusätzlich als Ansporn an Blizz überwiesen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Hehe, wb. =)


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Hehe, wb. =)



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Was ist eig. mit WoWler passiert? Ich vermisse ihn irgendwie^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich meinte die 500 €, die ich zusätzlich als Ansporn an Blizz überwiesen habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahhh bestechungs geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Was ist eig. mit WoWler passiert? Ich vermisse ihn irgendwie^^




Entweder hat er nen Invite bekommen oder nen Nervenzusammenbruch weil er keinen bekommen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Daaaaaaas kann gut sein. =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ahhh bestechungs geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Janz genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Janz genau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaube aber eher das du die ausm fenstergeschmießen hast wenn du keinen bekommst dan schmeiß ich mich aufm boden und lache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (15. Juli 2010)

Die ganzen Beta-Patches kann man auch von Hand runterladen falls einem der Downloader zu lahm ist.

Patchdownloads (rechte Spalte in der Tabelle)

Nach der Grundinstallation einfach direkt in den Cata-Ordner entpacken und beim Spielstart wird dann alles ohne Warten gepatcht.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

delröy du hast auch seit langem kein ton mal abgelassen sag mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie ist es so im neuen azzeroth? oder sind die server noch off? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ich glaube aber eher das du die ausm fenstergeschmießen hast wenn du keinen bekommst dan schmeiß ich mich aufm boden und lache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir, ich krieg meinen Invite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich krieg meinen Invite.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ich will das sehen wenn du einen bekomms dann "spende" ich blizz auch bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> jo ich will das sehen wenn du einen bekomms dann "spende" ich blizz auch bisschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich Spende schon seit rund 4 Jahren jeden Monat etwa 13€ und warte immer noch auf nen Invite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selfhero (15. Juli 2010)

beAstLi schrieb:


> Selber schuld .... 13 Servertrans 1 epic abgegriffen und weiter zum nächsten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nix 1 Epic abgegriffen... 9 Chars auf 80 mit einen Item ø von 268


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Ich Spende schon seit rund 4 Jahren jeden Monat etwa 13€ und warte immer noch auf nen Invite.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jojo das macht jeder trotzdem bekommt nur die hälfte einen inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> jojo das macht jeder trotzdem bekommt nur die hälfte einen inv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr müsst auch lieb sein. Besonders lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch lieb sein. Besonders lieb.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin aber lieb sehr lieb soger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Selfhero schrieb:


> Nix 1 Epic abgegriffen... 9 Chars auf 80 mit einen Item ø von 268



Uff. Hattest aber arg viel Zeit.


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

*Augenklimpper* DingDing - Cash + Beta! Einmal zum mitnehmen!


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich doch nur noch Chars lvln könnte... Habe auch 7 80er und alle mit recht gutem Equipt. Hexer, Mage und Schurke heb ich mir für WorgINNEN auf. =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> *Augenklimpper* DingDing - Cash + Beta! Einmal zum mitnehmen!



Genau so ist es, nur schade dass ich ein Kerl bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst mal eben beim Ghostcrawler vorbei huschen...


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Gib ihm 'nen Keks. *griiiins* Klappt bei mir auch. ,,Machste mal die Wäsche?" - "Nö!" - "Kriegst 'n Keks!" - "OK!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Und Keks bedeutet was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Note of dead (15. Juli 2010)

Juhu level 67 sry wollte ich einfach mal los werden


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Hmmm... jetzt wo du das fragst. Keine Ahnung. &#3663;&#865;&#815;&#3663;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Lade grad den RoM Clienten. WoW ist eigentlich nur aktiv für Cata Beta Invite. :<


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Runes of Magic?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Runes of Magic?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Will endlich Goblin spielen. :x


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

Hab ich auch mal gespielt. Bis Max Level. Naja, ich finds doof da man Geld investieren muss. Und wenn mans nicht tut , dauerts eeeeewig bis man mal was hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Ist ja mittlerweile bei den meisten F2P MMOs so. Mir fällt da spontan keins ein, wo der Item Shop nur ne nebensächliche Rolle spielt. (Allods?)


----------



## JacobyVII (15. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist ja mittlerweile bei den meisten F2P MMOs so. Mir fällt da spontan keins ein, wo der Item Shop nur ne nebensächliche Rolle spielt. (Allods?)



Dragonica is so ein Spiel...jtzt haben sie zwar den Item Shop umgestaltet und man kann dort auch gute sachen bekommen...aber das geld, das man dafür investieren muss is auch wieder so viel, dass es zu viel ist für den bonus -> da kann man auch ohne item shop was erreichen


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

hoffe server laufen nun wieder ich werf ma stream an von meinem goblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 siehe sig^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> hoffe server laufen nun wieder ich werf ma stream an von meinem goblin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal schauen ob der wirklich so gut ist hau in dein stream aber bsichen musik rein sont wird das zu langweilig


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

So ich melde mich auch zurück vom Essen, also, ich denke da es nich viele waren die hier nen Key bekommen haben sondern nur 20-30, glaube ich, das entweder heute und diese woche oder nächste noch weitere rausgehen


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

wer sagt mein stream sei gut? ich hab immer mucke laufen immo bissi dream dance kein gelaber ich hör sie für mich nich für euch^^


----------



## Gorbalt (15. Juli 2010)

Wichtige Frage: 
Hab mir jez den Beta Client geladen un gepatcht.
Ich hab versucht mich mit 4 accounts die bei der Beta angemeldet sind einzuloggen und bei 3 accs stand was von wegen andere Region oder so und bei einem konnte ich mich einloggen und Sprache Entwicklung und die serverart auswählen.
Hat das was zu bedeuten dass ich mich mit dem einen acc einloggen kann?


----------



## fastgamer14 (15. Juli 2010)

Alter warum hast du vier acc ???? Und scheiß blizzard das sie 4 mal dem selben typen nen invite schicken


----------



## beAstLi (15. Juli 2010)

Selfhero schrieb:


> Nix 1 Epic abgegriffen... 9 Chars auf 80 mit einen Item ø von 268



Erklärt auch wieso du von 1500€ ausgegangen bist... die letzten 5 jahre wohl in wow verbracht

Womit manche sich rühmen müssen, da könnte man fast denken du bist arbeitslos und verschwendest Steuergelder.


----------



## Gorbalt (15. Juli 2010)

2 accs sind mir 
1er mein Main acc
1er mit Werbt einen Freund

und die anderen 2 sind meinen Cousins die im Urlaub sind....

Hab doch garkeinen bekommen was regst du dich denn so auf? :< 

Btw: weiß jmd was das zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## Demyxxxx (15. Juli 2010)

hiho, sry für die frage...bin gerade erst daheim angekommen ^^ wurden heute beta invs verschickt?


----------



## Darton (15. Juli 2010)

haha delroy down ;P


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kack elite q lesen hilft haha


----------



## Darton (15. Juli 2010)

Bin dann mal ein bisschen CSS zocken viel Spaß euch noch bei der Beta & sonstigen Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meela (15. Juli 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Die ganzen Beta-Patches kann man auch von Hand runterladen falls einem der Downloader zu lahm ist.
> 
> Patchdownloads (rechte Spalte in der Tabelle)
> 
> Nach der Grundinstallation einfach direkt in den Cata-Ordner entpacken und beim Spielstart wird dann alles ohne Warten gepatcht.



Danke.. so lade ich vielleicht nur 4 Stunden und nicht 2 Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (15. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage:
> Hab mir jez den Beta Client geladen un gepatcht.
> Ich hab versucht mich mit 4 accounts die bei der Beta angemeldet sind einzuloggen und bei 3 accs stand was von wegen andere Region oder so und bei einem konnte ich mich einloggen und Sprache Entwicklung und die serverart auswählen.
> Hat das was zu bedeuten dass ich mich mit dem einen acc einloggen kann?



antwort pls :<


----------



## Kontrax (15. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> antwort pls :<


ka ich weiß davon nix^^


----------



## Nordendboy (15. Juli 2010)

will freischaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich halts nicht mehr aus wahhh


----------



## Lyceana (15. Juli 2010)

So, ich geh dann mal. Morgen früh raus. Nachti und drück euch die Daumen das ihr über die Nacht dochnoch nen invite kriegt. =) Taschüüühüüüß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidys (15. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> antwort pls :<



Garnichts.Einer hat mal gesagt wenn man sich einloggt und eine Realmlist kommt wurde man nicht geflaggt,aber wenn eine Fehlermeldung kommt wurdest 
angeblich geflaggt.

Kann dir aber nicht sagen,ob des stimmt.


----------



## bliblubb (15. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> hiho, sry für die frage...bin gerade erst daheim angekommen ^^ wurden heute beta invs verschickt?



jap wurden verschickt =)


----------



## ZerocxVII (15. Juli 2010)

Mhh habe ihrgendwie jetzt ne fehlermeldung

 ???content.errorConnections.text.content???


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

wer nen peil hat wo ich als goblin nen mount mit 20 her bekomm darf sich melden :/


----------



## Azuran (15. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> wer nen peil hat wo ich als goblin nen mount mit 20 her bekomm darf sich melden :/



das is doch nun ganz einfach !!!! aus dem zauberhut !
^^ nein würde mich aber auch interresieren , und wen dein mount hast schick ma nen screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2010)

da muss man erstma drauf kommen das ganze gibts beim waffenschmiede lehrer und man muss schmied vorher lernen weil noch nix ingame is fürn goblin -.-
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/ku3brlnz/WoWScrnShot_071510_223452.jpg
da^^


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

So hier mal ein wenig Party für den täglichen : Ich neeeeeed nen Invite tread :-D Soll keine verarsche sein, ich schaue ja auch den ganzen Tag über mal rein Partysong :-)


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

Lol was für ein naja beknackter Heilersong :-D Idee gut Ausführung eher schlecht :-D Heilersong


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

Keiner mehr da??? :-D


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Doch hier ^^


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

Na dann unterhalte ich mich eben alleine :-D So, davon reisse ich jetzt auch noch eins auf Biersong wow.
Und wenn Ihr Euch immer gefragt habt was die alten hasen mit dem guten alten wow gemeint haben, dann meinten sie das hier :-) Gutes altes WOW Wo der Pala noch keinen schaden gemacht hat :-)

MfG der Onkelzfan


----------



## PandoraOferion (15. Juli 2010)

Spiele seid 3 Jahren wow wieso bekomme ich kein Beta Zugang war immer auf den ptr und habe auch Vorschläge und auf Fehler hingewiesen wieso laden die eigentlich teils die Falschen ein ? Ladet den Richtigen ein MICH : D


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

Nimm mein Registrierdatum bei Buffed + 5 Monate und du hast meine WoW-Spielzeit und ich wurde NIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in eine Beta eigeladen. Und erschwerend kommt hinzu das ich bei der letzten Welle Geburtstag hatte :,-( aber Blizzard kennt kein Erbahmen :-D


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

Vor 5 Minuten in den Beta Client eingeloggt, schwarzer Screen, grade eben Realmauswahlliste ohne Realm


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Vor 5 Minuten in den Beta Client eingeloggt, schwarzer Screen, grade eben Realmauswahlliste ohne Realm



das habe ich schon die ganze Zeit ^^


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

So arbeiten Chinafarmer Chinafarmer


----------



## Nuxxy (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/madcowsummer#p/f/16/eWrZOa1_xlI Holy Priests on their way


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

LOL Der Wowjäger/krieger


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Leute besorgt mir lieber ein beta inv. Die Videos stinken ^^


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

Besorg Du mir nen Betakey und ich höre auf mit den Videos :-D


----------



## Gorbalt (15. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage:
> Hab mir jez den Beta Client geladen un gepatcht.
> Ich hab versucht mich mit 4 accounts die bei der Beta angemeldet sind einzuloggen und bei 3 accs stand was von wegen andere Region oder so und bei einem konnte ich mich einloggen und Sprache Entwicklung und die serverart auswählen.
> Hat das was zu bedeuten dass ich mich mit dem einen acc einloggen kann?


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

gib mal die daten der accounts teste das mal ^^


----------



## Gorbalt (15. Juli 2010)

leckmich@am.de 	Pw: arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (15. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> leckmich@am.de 	Pw: arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok danke ich teste das gleich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Coole sache der geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## onkelzfan (15. Juli 2010)

Da ist der KEY aber leider nicht meiner :-) KEY


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Bekomme jetzt ein anderen Fehler beim einloggen. Der loginserver ist ausgelastet ist soll och später nochmal versuchen ist das ein gutes Zeichen ?


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Bekomme jetzt ein anderen Fehler beim einloggen. Der loginserver ist ausgelastet ist soll och später nochmal versuchen ist das ein gutes Zeichen ?



Das ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass du zu oft versucht hast dich einzuloggen, obwohl du kein Betainvite hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Das ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass du zu oft versucht hast dich einzuloggen, obwohl du kein Betainvite hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja total für den arsch ^^


----------



## Todbringer93 (16. Juli 2010)

Will auch nen Beta-Invite -.-
Habs verdient! 

(Wollt au mal was schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hustboy (16. Juli 2010)

leute ihr müsst ein key bekommen die beta mach so viel spass xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hab mein erst vor 10 min bekommen) und zum glück schonmal vorher alles gepatcht


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Hustboy schrieb:


> leute ihr müsst ein key bekommen die beta mach so viel spass xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geh auf der Autobahn spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

Hustboy schrieb:


> leute ihr müsst ein INVITE bekommen die beta mach so viel spass xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100% sicher dass er erst vor 10min gekommen is? oder haste da erst wieder seit heute morgen geguckt?


----------



## kjoo (16. Juli 2010)

Hustboy schrieb:


> leute ihr müsst ein key bekommen die beta mach so viel spass xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





sicher mit den 10 min ? oder einfach erst jetzt geschaut ?


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

Hustboy schrieb:


> leute ihr müsst ein key bekommen die beta mach so viel spass xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lügst du? Vor 10 Minuten? :O
Wenn es doch stimmen sollte...
OMG, es gibt doch noch ein wenig Hoffnung.

Naja, ich zocke noch ein wenig World of Tanks Closed Beta. Ich schaue nachher nochmal rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todbringer93 (16. Juli 2010)

Hustboy schrieb:


> (hab mein erst vor 10 min bekommen)



Im Ernst? Oder ist das wieder nur so ein Provokations-Post....


Omg, müssen direkt 3 andere LEute vor mir dasselbe denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (16. Juli 2010)

joa ich bin mir 100 % sicher da ich um 23:54 drin war und ich war mir 100% das da keiner war dann nochmal um 0:00 eingeloggt und da hatte ich den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Hustboy schrieb:


> joa ich bin mir 100 % sicher da ich um 23:54 drin war und ich war mir 100% das da keiner war dann nochmal um 0:00 eingeloggt und da hatte ich den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum bekomme ich nichts ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich will die Beta zocken ^^


----------



## kjoo (16. Juli 2010)

dann glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte nicht damitgerechnet das jetzt noch leute freigeschaltet werden


----------



## Hustboy (16. Juli 2010)

Worgen oder Goblins ach einfach beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

vllt is mein einer ja geflagged weil er zur serverauswahl kommt un die anderen accs net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wurde ja in einem blue bestätigt dass es 1-2 tage dauern kann bis man den invite ima ccount hat


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> vllt is mein einer ja geflagged weil er zur serverauswahl kommt un die anderen accs net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da komme ich doch auch hin aber da ist nichts kein sever zu sehen


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Komme auch in die Server auswahl, aber kein server zu finden


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Komme auch in die Server auswahl, aber kein server zu finden



ob das gut oder schlecht ist weiß ich aber nicht ^^


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

hab ja 4 accs aber bei 3 is ne fehlermeldung un bei dem einen halt net


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> hab ja 4 accs aber bei 3 is ne fehlermeldung un bei dem einen halt net



mal eine andere frage habe hier noch ein account rumliege der ist aber inaktiv bekommt der auch eine einladung ?


----------



## Nightmear (16. Juli 2010)

off topic:
Bnet down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Nightmear schrieb:


> off topic:
> Bnet down?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt nicht bei mir geht es


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juli 2010)

Es wurde schon so oft gesagt!


Fehlermeldung: Acc ist geflaggt, aber du hast NOCH keinen Invite

Schwarzer Bildschirm: Nicht geflaggt und kein Inv.

Wenns anderes rum ist egal, habe beides. xD


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Jap bnet is down * Hoffnung schöpf*


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es wurde schon so oft gesagt!
> 
> 
> Fehlermeldung: Acc ist geflaggt, aber du hast NOCH keinen Invite
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich nix, aber wenn du halt Beta gespielt hast, dann hast du wenn Cata draußen is schon alles gemacht


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es wurde schon so oft gesagt!
> 
> 
> Fehlermeldung: Acc ist geflaggt, aber du hast NOCH keinen Invite
> ...





wo steht das den das, das überhaubt stimmt ?


----------



## Demyxxxx (16. Juli 2010)

ach das ist alles nur gelaber ;x... ich hatte auch die fehlermeldung...und dann aufeinmal schwarzen bildschirm... würde wohl kaum glauben das blizzard sich 2x überlegt jemanden einen acc zu geben...

btw: b-net bei mir auch down


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> wo steht das den das, das überhaubt stimmt ?



Nunja, der Thread wurde im Forum gelöscht.^^ Manche sagen auch, dass es in dem Thread bestätigt wurde und deswegen wurde er später gelöscht. xD


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> ach das ist alles nur gelaber ;x... ich hatte auch die fehlermeldung...und dann aufeinmal schwarzen bildschirm... würde wohl kaum glauben das blizzard sich 2x überlegt jemanden einen acc zu geben...
> 
> btw: b-net bei mir auch down



jetzt bei mir auch down ^^


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Ne ich glaub auch nich das das stimmt, hatte auch erst Fehlermeldung dann schwarzer Bildschirm


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nunja, der Thread wurde im Forum gelöscht.^^ Manche sagen auch, dass es in dem Thread bestätigt wurde und deswegen wurde er später gelöscht. xD



So dumm is ja Blizzard nichmal


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollte noch eine Welle rausgehauen werden? Die haben jetzt erstmal genug Spieler glaub mir.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte noch eine Welle rausgehauen werden? Die haben jetzt erstmal genug Spieler glaub mir.



1 Spieler fehlt noch und das bin ich ^^


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

nächste welle kommt bestimmt wieder mittwoch aber es kann 1-2 tage dauern bis der acc freigeschaltet ist!


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Es wurde schon so oft gesagt!
> 
> 
> Fehlermeldung: Acc ist geflaggt, aber du hast NOCH keinen Invite
> ...



Sind nur Vermutungen.

Hmm B.Net down QQ


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

bnet online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiona2010 (16. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]nächste welle kommt bestimmt wieder mittwoch aber es kann 1-2 tage dauern bis der acc freigeschaltet ist! [/font]



Würd ich ma net drauf festlegen. Bei Starcraft 2 haben sie auch gesagt Wöchentlich und was war?, Sonntags um 9:00 Uhr war ne Mail für ne Einladung da. Denke es kann jederzeit passieren.

Also Tee trinken und warten....und warten.....und warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiona2010 (16. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]bnet online[/font]



Bei mir nicht, da is nur son böser Murloc mit na Fehlermeldung xD


----------



## Dithschy (16. Juli 2010)

jupp...bnet off


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2010)

Xiona2010 schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht, da is nur son böser Murloc mit na Fehlermeldung xD



Willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

NOOOOOOIN bei mir is jez auch der Murloc :<


----------



## Tropical1 (16. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir gehts, naja ist glaube ich auch egal da ich eh keinen Key bekommen werde. Wird eigentlich nach dem Zufallsprinzip ausgewählt oder spielen andere Beta Test´s und wie lange man schon WoW spielt eine Rolle?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2010)

Tropical1 schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts, naja ist glaube ich auch egal da ich eh keinen Key bekommen werde. Wird eigentlich nach dem Zufallsprinzip ausgewählt oder spielen andere Beta Test´s und wie lange man schon WoW spielt eine Rolle?



Nur Presse und bestimmte Gilden erhalten sichere Einladungen.

Der Rest muss hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todbringer93 (16. Juli 2010)

Echt toll, übermorgen gehts in den Urlaub und dann 2 Wochen nix, wenn ich DANN nen Invite bekomme ... omg...
Wenns dann noch ne Frist gibt, dass man den Clienten innerhalb von vllt. 10 Tagen downloaden muss, rast ich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiona2010 (16. Juli 2010)

hm mit meinem anderen Account kann ich mich normal anmelden beim Battle-Net, wer weiss wat der liebe Murloc da scho wieder anstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2010)

Xiona2010 schrieb:


> hm mit meinem anderen Account kann ich mich normal anmelden beim Battle-Net, wer weiss wat der liebe Murloc da scho wieder anstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Leute ich gehe jetzt off wünsche euch eine gute nacht und hoffe ich habe morgen früh post ^^


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe einen Plan entwickelt ! 
Ich rufe bei Blizz an und drohe damit ganz viele Baby Hasen zu töten wenn ich keinen Invite bekomme ! MUHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiona2010 (16. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Xiona2010 (16. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich habe einen Plan entwickelt !
> Ich rufe bei Blizz an und drohe damit ganz viele Baby Hasen zu töten wenn ich keinen Invite bekomme ! MUHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA[/font]



Die sind schneller wieder da als du töten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasar (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Plan entwickelt !
> Ich rufe bei Blizz an und drohe damit ganz viele Baby Hasen zu töten wenn ich keinen Invite bekomme ! MUHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...






Wenn du an einer Höhle vorbei kommst mit einem HAsen drin Vorsicht und benutze die Heilige Handgranate und zähle zur 3, nicht zur 2 und nicht zur 4, die 5 scheidet ganz aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

Rasar schrieb:


> Wenn du an einer Höhle vorbei kommst mit einem HAsen drin Vorsicht und benutze die Heilige Handgranate und zähle zur 3, nicht zur 2 und nicht zur 4, die 5 scheidet ganz aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann muss ich doch meine füße mit Erdnussbutter masieren und dann die Schuhe meiner Freundin anziehen oder?
Eine Banenbombe wäre auch nicht schlecht aber ein Superschaf wäre PERFEKT


----------



## Rasar (16. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bReP5Wt9a-Y   für die die das mal wieder nicht kennen


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Bnet is immer noch down :S


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

mein headset is vor ner stunde kaputt gegangen ich höre nix xD
dachte halt wir schreiben ma wieder sinnlose kacke weil uns langweilg ist und wir immernoch keinen beta inv haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

So, da bin ich wieder.
Ich schau mal was bei mir los ist.

Edit: näääääääh Immer noch nichts. :/


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Abwarten bis nächste woche


----------



## sinmk (16. Juli 2010)

so bnet geht wieder aber hat sich dennoch nichts getan.......dann halt nächste woche


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

Ich werde die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Tidys (16. Juli 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob die 3. Welle auch wie die 2. Welle 1 Woche zu spät kommt.


----------



## bliblubb (16. Juli 2010)

es ist ja nicht fest das jede woche beta invs kommen

jaja ich weiß es wurde gesagt trotzdem


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juli 2010)

Wieso gab es heute keine Buffedshow? ^^


----------



## bliblubb (16. Juli 2010)

wowler lass ma das offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst wird der thread auf zu gemacht so wie die andren da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidys (16. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wieso gab es heute keine Buffedshow? ^^



Weil es grade erst seit 2 Stunden und 40 Minuten Freitag ist.


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juli 2010)

Tidys schrieb:


> Weil es grade erst seit 2 Stunden und 40 Minuten Freitag ist.



xD Es war ja Do xD. Die Ferien lassen mich die Wochentage vergessen, was eig. auch ganz schön ist.

Btt: Es werden wohl erst später wieder neue Invs kommen, ich denke nicht schon nächste Woche.


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Nanu, keiner mehr on?


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Nanu, keiner mehr on?



Ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (16. Juli 2010)

so dann schau ich nochmal bei mir nach... und ... und ... und ... komm schon .... *D'OH!*


----------



## Hubbels (16. Juli 2010)

ganz im ernst ich hoffe echt das nur die leute die wirklich vorhaben blizzard beim fehler beheben und solchen dingen ein beta acc bekommen es bringt nichts wen jemmand den acc bekommt nur um es zu spielen dafür ist nach dem release genug zeit aber umsomehr wirklich helfende leute 
beta acc bekomme wirds schneller fertig und fehler freier


----------



## thedark6 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich komme bis zur Realmauswahl "Entwicklung" ohne Invite.
Gutes oder Schlechtes Zeichen ? ^^


----------



## dragonfire1803 (16. Juli 2010)

Bei mir in der Acc-Verwaltung stand "WOW1 PTR" was ja schon ziemlich nach Beta aussieht oder? Nachdem ich mir den Client geladen hatte, kam aber das Intro von WotLK...mal sehen bin gerade am Patchen...weiß jemand was ob das wirklich dann die Beta ist oder  bin ich aufn Holzweg?


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Ich denke die meisten geben keine Rezessionen und spielen nur aber verhindern kann mans nicht oder?


----------



## thedark6 (16. Juli 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Acc-Verwaltung stand "WOW1 PTR" was ja schon ziemlich nach Beta aussieht oder? Nachdem ich mir den Client geladen hatte, kam aber das Intro von WotLK...mal sehen bin gerade am Patchen...weiß jemand was ob das wirklich dann die Beta ist oder bin ich aufn Holzweg?



Das ist der Testrealm von wotlk... WOW2 PTR ist Cataclysm.



thedark6 schrieb:


> Ich komme bis zur Realmauswahl "Entwicklung" ohne Invite.
> Gutes oder Schlechtes Zeichen ? ^^



*quote help*


----------



## Seridan (16. Juli 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Acc-Verwaltung stand "WOW1 PTR" was ja schon ziemlich nach Beta aussieht oder? Nachdem ich mir den Client geladen hatte, kam aber das Intro von WotLK...mal sehen bin gerade am Patchen...weiß jemand was ob das wirklich dann die Beta ist oder bin ich aufn Holzweg?



Hm allso du musst eben zuerst schauen ob auf dem Client den du runtergeladen hast das Cata Zeichen drauf war. Beim Installieren Sollte eigentlich auch ein Worg erschienen sein. Ist dies nicht der Fall war es das falsche.


----------



## Deadwool (16. Juli 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Acc-Verwaltung stand "WOW1 PTR" was ja schon ziemlich nach Beta aussieht oder? Nachdem ich mir den Client geladen hatte, kam aber das Intro von WotLK...mal sehen bin gerade am Patchen...weiß jemand was ob das wirklich dann die Beta ist oder bin ich aufn Holzweg?



Es ist ganz einfach am Bildchen zu erkennen. Ist das Cataclysm Cover drauf mit dem roten Drachen, ist es die Beta. Ist das selbe Bild drauf wie auf deinem normalen Account, ist es bloss der normale Testserver


----------



## dragonfire1803 (16. Juli 2010)

danke für infos. so ein mist das ist nur der normale ptr. ka warum der aber bei mir drin steht in der verwaltung


----------



## Kontrax (16. Juli 2010)

hey ich habe jetzt den beta client runter geladen und auch soweit gepatcht wie es nur ging hab mich eingeloggt und ich kam bis zur server auswahl (der hintergrund war schwarz) konnte aber keinen server finden. heißt das jetzt ich bekomm noch nen inv oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Habe eben ein alten account mal reaktiviert wenn ich mich mit dem bei der beta einlogge dann kommt der fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ob das jetzt richtig ist weiß ich aber auch nicht


----------



## deathnemesis (16. Juli 2010)

Kontrax schrieb:


> hey ich habe jetzt den beta client runter geladen und auch soweit gepatcht wie es nur ging hab mich eingeloggt und ich kam bis zur server auswahl (der hintergrund war schwarz) konnte aber keinen server finden. heißt das jetzt ich bekomm noch nen inv oder net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das kann nur Blizzard selbst wissen. Laut der Theorie vom US Forum (die völliger Schwachsinn ist, da ich diese Fehlermeldung mit allen meinen 4 Accs habe) ist dein Account nur geflaggt, wenn du eine Fehlermeldung bekommst.

Solltest du aber, wie oben beschrieben, den schwarzen Screen sehen, hast du pech gehabt.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

ich würde lieber auf meinem anderen account eine einladung bekommen da habe ich mein hexer ^^


----------



## Kontrax (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> ich würde lieber auf meinem anderen account eine einladung bekommen da habe ich mein hexer ^^



och mir wär das egal hauptsache ich bekäm eine einladung


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Kontrax schrieb:


> och mir wär das egal hauptsache ich bekäm eine einladung





mal sehen ob ich eine bekomme


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Ist ja unfair das Leute die für das spiel 60 Euro pro Monat ausgeben mehr chancen haben als die, die kein Multiboxing betreiben.
Für was benutzt man denn 4 accs?


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ist ja unfair das Leute die für das spiel 60 Euro pro Monat ausgeben mehr chancen haben als die, die kein Multiboxing betreiben.
> Für was benutzt man denn 4 accs?



warum unfair? mehr accounts, höhere chance -> logisch

Dafür müssen die mehr geld ausgeben, wenn sie die accounts aktiv halten wollen, um in die beta zu kommen


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

wie lange kann es dauern bis die mein account freischalten?

also auf meim Hauptaccount komme ich zu der Realm auswahl und bei dem account den ich eben aktiviert habe da kommt der fehler . Ich hoffe das ist ein gutes Zeichen ^^


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

noch wer da ? ^^


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Ich halte von der ganzen Fehlerspekulation nichts, einfach warten 

Es werden noch einige Wellen kommen!


----------



## thedark6 (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> noch wer da ? ^^



Ja.
Ich komme auch bis zur Realmauswahl (Entwickung). Hoffentlich ein gutes Zeichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Ja aber die meisten sind bestimmt depri das sie keine betafreischaltung haben ^^


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

thedark6 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ich komme auch bis zur Realmauswahl (Entwickung). Hoffentlich ein gutes Zeichten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das soll aber heißen das du kein inv bekommen hast


----------



## thedark6 (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> das soll aber heißen das du kein inv bekommen hast



So ist es.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Gibt es den welchen die ein iv bekommen wenn sie beim einloggen den fehler bekommen ?


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Glaube eher weniger^^


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Glaube eher weniger^^



aber warum bekomme ich den fehler nur mit dem 1 account ?


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> aber warum bekomme ich den fehler nur mit dem 1 account ?



Ka ich hatte auch mal nen fehler beim account gehabt und hatte kein bekommen^^


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Ka ich hatte auch mal nen fehler beim account gehabt und hatte kein bekommen^^



aso naja abwarten ^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Bin zwar schon den Client laden ohne beta zugang aber wenn man einen bekommt kann man ja gleich durchstarten.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Morgen Leute. Hatte schon wer nen Invite die Zeit?


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Morgen Leute. Hatte schon wer nen Invite die Zeit?



Ne leider nicht -,-


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Hmpf. Invite will. *grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Hmpf. Invite will. *grins*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch haben will nach 12stunden beta patch downloaden habe ich es verdient XD


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Hui, das haste sogar länger gebraucht als ich. ö.ö


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn der so zwischen 100-200kb pro sekunde lädt kein wunder
Rechner Hardcore Pc und ne verdammt lahme 3k Leitung-,-


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

also ich habe 3 stunden gebraucht


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> also ich habe 3 stunden gebraucht



Hast bestimmt ne 16k leitng mindestens


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich vergnüg mich jetzt mit meinem WoWModelViewer. Das einzige was ich sehen kann sind weibliche Worgen, der Rest is schwarz. xD


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Hast bestimmt ne 16k leitng mindestens



ne 32k ^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> ne 32k ^^



Gib her pls ^^


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Gib her pls ^^



nö ^^ 2012 gibt es dann endlich 100k ach ich freue mich ^^


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2010)

Ihr lädt euch jetzt schon den Clienten (30GB?) runter um dann mit viel viel Glück für die Beta eingeladen zu werden? Krass.

Ich kauf schonmal das Grundstück am Starnberger See... vielleicht Gewinne ich bis zum Zahltag ja im Lotto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Der ist nicht 30 sondern 35 gb groß ^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Eigendtlich lädt man nicht die 35gb runte sondern nur die installdateine un die sind so bei 5gb.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Eigendtlich lädt man nicht die 35gb runte sondern nur die installdateine un die sind so bei 5gb.



ja stimmt auch


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ihr lädt euch jetzt schon den Clienten (30GB?) runter um dann mit viel viel Glück für die Beta eingeladen zu werden? Krass.
> 
> Ich kauf schonmal das Grundstück am Starnberger See... vielleicht Gewinne ich bis zum Zahltag ja im Lotto.
> 
> ...



Den client kann man so runterladen usw, btw bei mir hat dieser 35gb nicht 30 mit allen patches....

Zudem kann mans falls man keinen Inv kriegt ja wieder Löschen, die 35gb sind ja nicht die welt.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2010)

Ah ok... 5GB, klingt auch viel. Aber auf die Idee bin ich noch garnet gekommen den ganzen Krempel schon zu laden. Da werde ich wohl nach der Beta-Einladung (sofern ich zu den paar Hundert Mann gehöre) erstmal 5 Stunden im Downloader hängen. *g


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ah ok... 5GB, klingt auch viel. Aber auf die Idee bin ich noch garnet gekommen den ganzen Krempel schon zu laden. Da werde ich wohl nach der Beta-Einladung (sofern ich zu den paar Hundert Mann gehöre) erstmal 5 Stunden im Downloader hängen. *g



5 Stunde? Joar vllt um den Ersten teil zu DLen + 2 Stunden isntallation, und weitere 20 Stunden Dl und Installation der 8 Patches. Viel spaß.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> 5 Stunde? Joar vllt um den Ersten teil zu DLen + 2 Stunden isntallation, und weitere 20 Stunden Dl und Installation der 8 Patches. Viel spaß.



Also ich brauche 12stunde für alles zusammen bei einer 3k Leitung-,-


----------



## EPoker (16. Juli 2010)

Wieso hat das bei euch so lange gedauert? Nach 6 Stunden war ich fertig.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

EPoker schrieb:


> Wieso hat das bei euch so lange gedauert? Nach 6 Stunden war ich fertig.



Blöde Internetleitung^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Wann glaubt ihr kommt die Nächste Welle.
Ich Tippe so auf Mittwoch


----------



## bliblubb (16. Juli 2010)

<---- 9 stunden :/ ( einmal install bei 50 % neugestartet )


----------



## ScreamSchrei (16. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> 5 Stunde? Joar vllt um den Ersten teil zu DLen + 2 Stunden isntallation, und weitere 20 Stunden Dl und Installation der 8 Patches. Viel spaß.



Und genau deswegen lädt man sich den kram vor dem Invite.. da kann man den PC gechillt laufen lassen während man Nachts pennt. Dann hat man auch keine Wartezeit mehr wenn man den Invite hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Juli 2010)

EPoker schrieb:


> Wieso hat das bei euch so lange gedauert? Nach 6 Stunden war ich fertig.



Ich hab DSl 32000 und Trotzdem hats solange gedauert weil der DL server dicht war oda so.. hatte nen beeindruckenden dlspeed von 300kb^^





ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen lädt man sich den kram vor dem Invite.. da kann man den PC gechillt laufen lassen während man Nachts pennt. Dann hat man auch keine Wartezeit mehr wenn man den Invite hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eben, und falls es keinen invite gibt deinstallation und ordner löschen dauert vllt 20 Minuten (nebenbei)

(ja ich würd deinstallieren denn ich würde doch lieber mein richtiges WoW dann mit Cata updaten und nicht den betaclient benutzen xD)


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juli 2010)

Nächste Woche kommen wohl keine Invs, denn sie haben erstmal genug Leute, da brauchen sie nicht schon wieder 100 noch dazu, wozu denn?


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommen wohl keine Invs, denn sie haben erstmal genug Leute, da brauchen sie nicht schon wieder 100 noch dazu, wozu denn?



das sagste nur weil du eine inv bekommen hast^^


----------



## Xiona2010 (16. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nächste Woche kommen wohl keine Invs, denn sie haben erstmal genug Leute, da brauchen sie nicht schon wieder 100 noch dazu, wozu denn?[/font]



Du weist doch gar net wie viel Se überhaupt haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> das sagste nur weil du eine inv bekommen hast^^



Nein ich habe keinen, ich sehe es nur realistisch.


----------



## Krimson (16. Juli 2010)

ich mache mal nen live stream an von der beta hab nen acc von mein freund und darf zocken^^

http://www.livestream.com/krimson70


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Krimson hast du zufällig nen Char der Cromson heißt?


----------



## Krimson (16. Juli 2010)

Nope


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Den client kann man so runterladen usw, btw bei mir hat dieser 35gb nicht 30 mit allen patches....
> 
> Zudem kann mans falls man keinen Inv kriegt ja wieder Löschen, die 35gb sind ja nicht die welt.



Ich frag mal doof: Wo kann man sich den Client so runterladen? Die patches bei 4players, aber den Client?


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nein ich habe keinen, ich sehe es nur realistisch.



Will das nicht glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidys (16. Juli 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen was in der Fehlermeldung steht die kommt wenn man angeblich geflaggt ist?


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich frag mal doof: Wo kann man sich den Client so runterladen? Die patches bei 4players, aber den Client?



http://www.share.cx/files/609899418607/Cataclysm_Pre-Release_11927_deDE.7z.html


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juli 2010)

thx


----------



## Teiby (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Also ich brauche 12stunde für alles zusammen bei einer 3k Leitung-,-



Ich hab ausgerechnet 60 Stunden gebraucht mit 45kb/s voller Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Omg bei der Geschwindigkeit hätte ich kein bock habe immer asl die downloadrate zu gering wurde, habe ich den downloader neugestartet


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich hab DSl 32000 und Trotzdem hats solange gedauert weil der DL server dicht war oda so.. hatte nen beeindruckenden dlspeed von 300kb^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Diejenigen, die an der Beta teilnahmen und alle Patches am Ende drauf haben, zum Start von cataclysm sofort loslegen können, ohne das Spiel im Laden gekauft zu haben. Der Key wird natürlich trotzdem benötigt, die Installation entfällt dann aber.

Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich glaube, dass obiges in irgendeinem Post stand!


----------



## IchbinArzt (16. Juli 2010)

Gibt es denn jetzt für Europa schon Einladungen für die BETA oder sind das nur Einladungen für US Spieler ??? Hat hier jemand schon einen 
Beta bekommen ??? Ich bezweifel das es in Europa schon Einladungen gibt da nirgendwo etwas seitens Blizzard zu lesen ist.


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

Vor 2/3 Wochen bekamen die ersten EU Spieler die Beta-Invites


----------



## Ehnoah (16. Juli 2010)

schon ewig sind 2 wellen raus.... ^^


die 3. kommt in 2-3 Wochen


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> schon ewig sind 2 wellen raus.... ^^
> 
> 
> die 3. kommt in 2-3 Wochen



nö die nächste welle kommt nächste woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (16. Juli 2010)

Nein... nur mit jedem Patch eine Welle... einladungen werden jede woche geschickt. Das ist richtig aber "große" Wellen nach Akündigung


----------



## IchbinArzt (16. Juli 2010)

Und warum schreit keiner "Juhuuuuuu ich hab nen BETA KEY !!!!!!!!" und postet seine Daten hier damit ich an seiner Stelle testen kann ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Und warum schreit keiner "Juhuuuuuu ich hab nen BETA KEY !!!!!!!!" und postet seine Daten hier damit ich an seiner Stelle testen kann ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd niemand tun weil die das selbst lieber testen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Im laufe des Threads bzw. dieses Themas gab's genug Posts mit "ICH hab einen BETAKEY und DU NICHT!" =) Scherz. Nein, ich meine damit nur, ein paar haben schon einen bekommen und es hier mitgeteilt.


----------



## Nuxxy (16. Juli 2010)

Aber es waren nur ein paar, das kann heißen das die Große welle bald kommt


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe doch das sie eine Große nachschicken und das nur Vorboten waren.


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir müssen nur 2,2 GB runtergeladen werden, das geht doch schnell?


----------



## Azuran (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Also bei mir müssen nur 2,2 GB runtergeladen werden, das geht doch schnell?



wart ab ^^
man läd auch keine 30gb sondern nur ein teil da der original wow client übershcribeen wird , aber mehr als 2,2gb sind alle mal.
denn die patches haben nochmal einige gb ^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Also bei mir müssen nur 2,2 GB runtergeladen werden, das geht doch schnell?



Insgesamt ladste so 5gb runter^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

naja ich hab keine speicherplatz probleme weil entweder lade ich es auf den pc mit 465gb speicherplatz drauf oder eben hier wo ich nur 12gb speicherplatz habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaube ich muss wohl den großen rechner nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Sind 350 KB/s schnell?


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Sind 350 KB/s schnell?



Also ich musste so mit 150KB/s laden echt schlimm gewesen.
Man könnte dabei den Gras beim wachsen zu sehen^^


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Sind 350 KB/s schnell?



In der heutigen Zeit? Näääääh

1 MB/s sollten es mind. sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ok wir machen jetzt mal ein kleines spiel und das geht so:
> jeder ratet wan die nächste beta welle kommt und wer richtig liegt bekommt von mir ein lollipop
> 
> 
> ...



also wer vielleicht noch einmal mit wetten möchte wann die nächste welle kommt ich errinere euch nochmal an mein spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

und ein großes schweigen tritt in die welt... will den niemand mehr was sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst ist bald der thread zu wenn ein mod hier drüber stolpert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Mein Einsatz haste ja. Oder... öhm. Mir fällt die korrekte Bezeichnung nicht ein.^^ Donnerstag Nacht eben. =)


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

Wir müssen noch bis Seite 99 aushalten, nicht mehr lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Und was bringt uns das? Der größte Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Wir müssen noch bis Seite 99 aushalten, nicht mehr lange.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigentlich wollten wir zuerst auf 95 aber 99 ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Und was bringt uns das? Der größte Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee es gibt noch welche mit 1000 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Und was bringt uns das? Der größte Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Mittwoch Tread ist noch größer wär aber der 2th Größte^^


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Hm das letzte mal haben sich die Seiten 93-102 mit geflame gefüllt mal sehen ob wieder so ist...


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Ist es denn bewiesen, dass nächste Woche wieder Beta-Keys raus gehen?


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ist es denn bewiesen, dass nächste Woche wieder Beta-Keys raus gehen?



blizz sagte jede woche eine welle aber wie groß die wellen sind weiß niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub net, aber ich hoffe doch. Sonst mach ich bei dem Gildenwettbewerb mit...


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Ich glaub net, aber ich hoffe doch. Sonst mach ich bei dem Gildenwettbewerb mit...



will ich auch machen aber bei mir in der gilde ist mal wieder sommerpause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Es werden jedes mal 0,2% aller Spieler eingeladen, die Einladungen werden meistens Donnerstags ankommen.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Wozu macht man eigentlich diesen Systemcheck um an der "Verlosung" teilzunehmen?
werden alle möglichen Sytem-Zusammenstellungen getestet mit WoW-Cata?
Wenn ein anderer genau mein System hat, ist es denn möglich trotzdem noch einen Key zu bekommen?
Weil dann male ich mir meine Chancen mal ganz gering aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Eigene Gilde. =) noch 7 Leute einladen , was ausdenken (was nicht so fade und einfallslos is wie die momentanen Screens ^.-) und ran an die Beta. =)


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Eigene Gilde. =) noch 7 Leute einladen , was ausdenken (was nicht so fade und einfallslos is wie die momentanen Screens ^.-) und ran an die Beta. =)



ja ich hab ja eine suuuupeeer idee aber wie gesagt leider sommerpause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Komm auf Alleria *gg*


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Blizzard loßt die Leute zufällig aus. Das mit den Daten hat etwas mit der heutigen "Spiongesellschaft" zutun, es werden einfach Daten gesamelt um Prognosen zu stellen, z.B Wie viele Spieler mit welcher Spezifikation spielen mit den Einstellungen dieses Spiel. Somit lässt sich leicht herausfinden wie sie die Grafik zu verändern haben oder andere Dinge.


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Es werden jedes mal 0,2% aller Spieler eingeladen, die Einladungen werden meistens Donnerstags ankommen.



warum haben dann die meisten dienstag/mittwoch invite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich meinte ich das bei Battle.net, wo man sich dafür anmelden konnte.
Oder zählt das schon gar nicht mehr? 
Sind nur noch Beta Keys für die Gildenwettbewerbe frei?


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Zufall, ich schrieb ja nur "meistens"...


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Komm auf Alleria *gg*



nein ich komme nich auf alleria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bleibe auf antonidas komm du doch zu mir mach dir einen (mindestens)70iger und dan könn wir ja den screen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich das bei Battle.net, wo man sich dafür anmelden konnte.




Was meinst du, was ich meinte?


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Also Keys sind noch generell frei - wöchentlich werden 100 Screens für den Wettbewerb ausgewählt. Und Keys so für die Spieler die sich angemeldet haben sind wohl unterschiedlich viele.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Sind nur noch Beta Keys für die Gildenwettbewerbe frei?



nein es werden auch noch die die sich normal angemeldet haben eingeladen aber halt nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mitlerweile das Gefühl, das ich einfach überlesen werde -.-


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> nein ich komme nich auf alleria
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würd ich gerne aber Acc abgelaufen und muss warten bis Freund mir eine neue mitbringt. =( Der Laden der sie in der Nähe verkauft is mir zu Assozial zu seinen Kunden und findet die Ware trotz, pff 10 Lagerstand, nicht...


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana hast du vielleicht einen 70iger auf antonidas? wir könnten dan eine gilde machen ich hab den gegenstand für das was meine idee ist nur wir brauchen halt dan noch andere leute die das dann mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Nur ne 7er Priesterin *g*


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hab mitlerweile das Gefühl, das ich einfach überlesen werde -.-



ok sag mal was willst du den wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hab mitlerweile das Gefühl, das ich einfach überlesen werde -.-




Nein wirst du nicht, aber achte mal auf die Zeit, wo du das geschrieben hast und wo ich das geschrieben hab und die Zeit die ich zum schreiben gebraucht habe und nicht aktualisiert habe...dann kommste von alleine drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also im endeffekt waren deine Texte noch nciht da als ich am schreiben war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Nur ne 7er Priesterin *g*



hmm mach die 63 lvl höher und dan könn wir ja weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur die sache ob der screen gut genug ist ist ne andere sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Ich bin extrem lvl langsam =(

Tante Edith petzt: ,,Sie kann auch ohne Level Equip garnix!"
Pschhhht!


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Ich bin extrem lvl langsam =(



mit cata geht es wieder schneller...hoffe ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Ich bin extrem lvl langsam =(
> 
> Tante Edith petzt: ,,Sie kann auch ohne Level Equip garnix!"
> Pschhhht!




Werbe einen Freund hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit lvlst du an einem Tag locker mal die ersten 20-25 lvl wenn du dir zeit lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Hm, meine Freunde halten nichts von WoW oder spielen aktiv. *gg* Und ich hab nicht genug Geld mir einen Account dazuzuholen für das... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Sie überarbeiten ja die ganze gebiete also kann man auch dann in Ruhe lv und sich die gegend anschauen. Ich hoffe die erhöhen dann auch die Slots für die Chars wollt mir noch einen Tauren Krieger lv auf mein Heimrealm sind aber alle Slots belegt und keine Lust einen zu löschen. Habe auch keine lust 25€ zum transen auszugeben um meine 80er Krieger auf den Realm zu holen^^


----------



## ramof (16. Juli 2010)

Bischen Salz dazu, dann schmeckt die Pommes auch besser


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Hmm...also ich kann dir sagen, das einer aus meiner Gilde von gestern morgen bis gestern abend BC durchgequestet hat und heute in Nordend unterwegs ist. also es geht auch ohne...man muss nur wissen wie. 

aber zurück zum Thema, haben die, die n Beta-Key bekommen nicht einen Vorteil, einen der begehrten "First Server" Titel zu bekommen, den anderen gegenüber, weil sie schon alles kennen dann? ist auch n bisschen mieß oder?


----------



## Outlawzfinest (16. Juli 2010)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab länger nicht mehr gelesen. kommen denn noch invites an oder ist jetzt alles vorbei bis evtl nächte woche? Danke


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Wenns nen kostenlosen transfer für Alleria gibt verschwinde ich sowieso. Kein sehr netter Realm wie wohl die mit Realmpool Spieler bemerkt haben /:


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Hmm...also ich kann dir sagen, das einer aus meiner Gilde von gestern morgen bis gestern abend BC durchgequestet hat und heute in Nordend unterwegs ist. also es geht auch ohne...man muss nur wissen wie.
> 
> aber zurück zum Thema, haben die, die n Beta-Key bekommen nicht einen Vorteil, einen der begehrten "First Server" Titel zu bekommen, den anderen gegenüber, weil sie schon alles kennen dann? ist auch n bisschen mieß oder?



frage ich mich auch schon...ein grund mehr einen beta-key zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Outlawzfinest schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein heute nicht mehr nächste woche wohl eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Wenns nen kostenlosen transfer für Alleria gibt verschwinde ich sowieso. Kein sehr netter Realm wie wohl die mit Realmpool Spieler bemerkt haben /:



dan komm auf antonidas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Muss ich schauen wohin man kostenlos Transen kann falls es wieder 'nen Angebot geben sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ok wir machen jetzt mal ein kleines spiel und das geht so:
> jeder ratet wan die nächste beta welle kommt und wer richtig liegt bekommt von mir ein lollipop
> 
> 
> ...



also falls noch wer mit raten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Es gibt bestimmt auch noch nette Leute dazwischen, kann ich mir vorstellen. Selbst auf Todeswache, ich habe es selber nicht geglaubt, gibt es nette Leute...


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt auch noch nette Leute dazwischen, kann ich mir vorstellen. Selbst auf Todeswache, ich habe es selber nicht geglaubt, gibt es nette Leute...



auf jedem server gibt es geimeine und nette leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man nix machen ist halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Kommt schon leute gibt mal ein bisschen rede-stoff ich denke wir wollen doch noch auf seite 99 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

wahnsinnig wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> wahnsinnig wichtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja sehr soger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith schreit: 500ster Beitrag Wohuuu!


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Hmhmhm... Ich logge mich ein - Nicht frei... ich logge mich ein - immernochnicht frei. Wie siehts bei euch aus?^^


----------



## Famenio (16. Juli 2010)

Also zumindest kann ich schon sagen, wann mein Beta-Key kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Ui, kannst du auch wahrsagen wann ich meinen kriege? =)


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Hmhmhm... Ich logge mich ein - Nicht frei... ich logge mich ein - immernochnicht frei. Wie siehts bei euch aus?^^



naja bis nächste woche brauch man sich keine gedanken mehr machen ob man einen beta key bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es sei dem es kommt eine "ausversehen" welle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

hm, bin immer noch dabei die ersten 2,2 GB runterzuladen xD, naja mit 127kb/sekunde gehts halt nich schneller...

mein neuer ordner ist allerdings bereits 11,7 Gb groß xD...


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Du wolltest doch Gesprächsstoff^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

hier ich hab mal meine systemdaten ausm b-net geholt von meinen anderen pc:
Meine Systemspezifikationen		
	Betriebssystem:
 	Windows 2.6.1.7600 ()
	CPU-Typ:
 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU	Q8300 @ 2.50GHz
 CPU-Geschwindikeit (GHz):
 2,519
 Systemspeicher (G:
 3,999
 Grafikkartenmodell:
		ATI Radeon HD 4350 
	Grafikkartentreiber:
	atiumdag.dll
 Desktop-Auflösung:
 	1440x900
 Festplattengröße (G:
 	458,462
	Verfügbarer freier Speicher (G:
	458,163

das reicht doch aus oder?


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch Gesprächsstoff^^



haben wir doch jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

"Festplattengröße (G:
 458,462
 Verfügbarer freier Speicher (G:
 458,163"

hehe, nur betriebssystem installiert?^^


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Betriebssystem:
						Windows 2.5.1.2600 (Service Pack 3)
CPU-Typ:
						Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 	6600 @ 2.40GHz
CPU-Geschwindikeit (GHz):
						2,42
Systemspeicher (G:
						1,999
Grafikkartenmodell:
						NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
Grafikkartentreiber:
						nv4_disp.dll
Desktop-Auflösung:
						1280x1024
Festplattengröße (G:
						327,535
Verfügbarer freier Speicher (G:
						224,003


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Druchiii schrieb:


> "Festplattengröße (G:
> 458,462
> Verfügbarer freier Speicher (G:
> 458,163"
> ...



hmm nö da ist wow und RoM drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlord (16. Juli 2010)

Will auch freigeschaltet werden für die Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schonmal bissel questen wo man dann auf den Live-Servern am besten Leveln kann.Im moment voll langweillig auf Antonidas wenn keine Raid zusammen kommen wegen der Pause -.-


----------



## Delröy1 (16. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> ja sehr soger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn man meist doppel oder tripple posts macht kein wunder soweit..
und ja in der beta lvlt man immo sau schnell glaub der 5% lvl buff is noch aktiv ka genau auf jeden mein ich goblin start gebiet geht extrem schnell^^


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Masterlord schrieb:


> Will auch freigeschaltet werden für die Beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop selbst tausend winter gehört des öfteren der horde obwohl es der alli eigentlich meistens gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Jo, man lvlt.immo sehr schnell, das wird aber zu Release wieder runtergesetzt


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

Betriebssystem:
						Windows 2.6.1.7600 ()



					CPU-Typ:
						AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400 



					CPU-Geschwindikeit (GHz):
						2,32



					Systemspeicher (G:
						1,999



					Grafikkartenmodell:
						NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 



					Grafikkartentreiber:
						nvd3dum.dll



					Desktop-Auflösung:
						1920x1080



					Festplattengröße (G:
						203,591



					Verfügbarer freier Speicher (G:
						97,294



PS: Möchte jetzt nicht zum "System-Daten-Anpreisen" - aufrufen !!! xD


PS2: Grafikkarte ist jetzt übrigens defekt...xD...vor 2 Tagen hat sie den Geist aufgegeben, muss ich mal zur reperatur geben...zurzeit macht das Spielen mit der alten nvidia 7200 keinen Spaß xD


----------



## Delröy1 (16. Juli 2010)

das is total wurst was für ne leistung ihr habt! ich hab 3 accs mit ein und dem selben system angemeldet, und was soll ich sagen 1 davon wurde erwählt!


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> wenn man meist doppel oder tripple posts macht kein wunder soweit..
> und ja in der beta lvlt man immo sau schnell glaub der 5% lvl buff is noch aktiv ka genau auf jeden mein ich goblin start gebiet geht extrem schnell^^



ach auf den live servern wird das wieder anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

Ha mir heute morgen auch überlegt, ob ich nich paar mehr kostenlose b.Net accounts machen sollte...hm xD


----------



## Gidohra (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe gerade einen gm an die strippe bekommen ^^ ( Ich stecke fest ftw ).der meinte das dieser Fehler beim einloggen des betaclints nicht darauf hinweist das man vorgemerkt ist aber er meinte auch das man den clint sowiso erst dan haben kann wen man für die beta inv wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen gm an die strippe bekommen ^^ ( Ich stecke fest ftw ).der meinte das dieser Fehler beim einloggen des betaclints nicht darauf hinweist das man vorgemerkt ist aber er meinte auch das man den clint sowiso erst dan haben kann wen man für die beta inv wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also heißt das jetzt das man nur den richtigen client downloaden kann wenn man eingeladen wurde?
also die download seiten wo man den client laden kann sind nicht die richten betaclients?


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Ich logge mich ein... und bin... DRIN!


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

Ich interpretiere das so, dass man erst wenn man offiziell eingeladen wurde, den Clienten offiziel haben darf.


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Gz...? :>


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen gm an die strippe bekommen ^^ ( Ich stecke fest ftw ).der meinte das dieser Fehler beim einloggen des betaclints nicht darauf hinweist das man vorgemerkt ist aber er meinte auch das man den clint sowiso erst dan haben kann wen man für die beta inv wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alos ich habe den Client schon aber kein Beta key^^


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

ist auch nich schwer den client zu kriegen ^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> ist auch nich schwer den client zu kriegen ^^



Jo wenn jmd nen link postet^^
Edit: Juhu seite 96^^


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

@icelemon: Bist du jetzt wirklich drin? <:


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Ja seit mittwoch


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

ich hätte den download-link...aber is das erlaubt den hier zu posten?


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Ja seit mittwoch



pff....dachte erst grade ....*grummel*


----------



## Azuran (16. Juli 2010)

Ich will endlich abkühlung !!!! mir is zu warm , alles über 35 is mir einfach zu warm .
ja und da währe noch ich will ein beta inv und nen eis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nicht zu vergessen FREI BIER !

was meint ihr wann kommt die nächste welle?


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

nächste woche oder später


----------



## Gidohra (16. Juli 2010)

JETZTBETA GEBT MIR BETA ODER ICH ZIEHE EUCH DEN STECKER RAUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

das will ich sehn !


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Ich will endlich abkühlung !!!! mir is zu warm , alles über 35 is mir einfach zu warm .
> ja und da währe noch ich will ein beta inv und nen eis.
> 
> 
> ...



mittwoch 15uhr ich errinere euch ja nochmal gerne an mein spiel:
wir raten alle wan die nächste welle kommt und wiegesagt wer gewinnt bekommt einen "virtuellen" lollipop von mir xD


----------



## Azuran (16. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> mittwoch 15uhr ich errinere euch ja nochmal gerne an mein spiel:
> wir raten alle wan die nächste welle kommt und wiegesagt wer gewinnt bekommt einen "virtuellen" lollipop von mir xD



gut ich sage Donnerstag.
und ich will kein lolli ich will nen KEKS !


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> JETZTBETA GEBT MIR BETA ODER ICH ZIEHE EUCH DEN STECKER RAUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



du weißt nochnichtmal wo mein pc ist und wo blizz ist weißt du auch nich und wenn du den stecker raus ziehst blizz wird dir nich danken dafür und einen key wirst du dadurch auch nich erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontrax (16. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> wir raten alle wan die nächste welle kommt und wiegesagt wer gewinnt bekommt einen "virtuellen" lollipop von mir xD



also ich wäre für jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> gut ich sage Donnerstag.
> und ich will kein lolli ich will nen KEKS !



nee den keks brauch mein papagei schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

blabla blubberblubber fassel


----------



## Delröy1 (16. Juli 2010)

für die langeweile habenden leute und theorie crafter:http://cataclysm.buffed.de/talentplaner/byclass/40012479_7
kann man sich ein paar nette builds basteln auch wenn ich denke dass 3/4 sich das schon angesehn haben!


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> blabla blubberblubber fassel



hm?


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> hm?



hm!


----------



## Azuran (16. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> blabla blubberblubber fassel



zuviel sonne in zu kurtzer zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> hm!



Hm.


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> zuviel sonne in zu kurtzer zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zuwenig sonne in zu langer zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

so ich hab mal ein thread zu mein spiel gemacht : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/161277-ratespiel-naechste-beta-welle/


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die Installation abgeschlossen, nur bei mir ist der Hintergrund von Woltk, ist das normal?
Ich hab jetzt schon einige gesehen die den Classic Hintergrund haben in der Beta...


----------



## Delröy1 (16. Juli 2010)

log dich mit irgendwelchen daten ein und schau obs nich noch nen patch gibt immo brauchst version 400 12479


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Habe eben mal Post vom GM bekommen der meinte das jede Woche neue Spieler dazukommen. Also wird nächste Woche Mittwoch die nächste Welle sein


----------



## Darton (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Habe eben mal Post vom GM bekommen der meinte das jede Woche neue Spieler dazukommen. Also wird nächste Woche Mittwoch die nächste Welle sein



Das heißt aber nicht gleich das es eine Welle geben wird. Es kommen zwar neue Spieler dazu, aber nicht in großen Mengen wie bei den Wellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (16. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Habe eben mal Post vom GM bekommen der meinte das jede Woche neue Spieler dazukommen. Also wird nächste Woche Mittwoch die nächste Welle sein



is ja ganz was neues... und nein es muss nich mittwoch sein! 1 welle war freitags! 2 welle war mittwoch/donnerstag....


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Delroy kann ich dein Betafreischaltung haben mir ist langweilig XD
Edit: Beitrag 100 Jear^^


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Was Delroy hat ne Freischaltung bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was Delroy hat ne Freischaltung bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erm ja schon iwie mittwoch ?^^
und nein kann keiner ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: ich geh mir nun die neuen westis ansehen!


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Weibliche Worgen sind immernochnet zum Test freigegeben, oder?


----------



## Delröy1 (16. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Weibliche Worgen sind immernochnet zum Test freigegeben, oder?



nein!nur npc! weiblicher worgen!
 cool das die westlichen pestis nun nen lvl gebiet sind für ~35 haha !


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Noch 3 Seiten dann wird der Thread geschlossen...


----------



## Lyceana (16. Juli 2010)

Solange man Weibliche Worgen selbst net spielen kann, brauch ich keinen Invite *grins*


----------



## Eox (16. Juli 2010)

Schaut euch doch die Videos bei WoWSzene und auf Buffed an.
Ist doch viel bequemer (wird das so geschrieben?^^).


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

naja anstrengend finde ich das anspielen und testen gerade nicht, nur wenns mal abstürzt ises bissl nervig, aber hey - is eben beta


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

Hm, wenns so weiter läuft hab ich heute Abend alle Patches drauf...was fehlt...?


Ähm, könnte mir einer von Euch eventuell seine Accountdaten geben?...zu "Forschungszwecken" natürlich xD


----------



## Linorate (16. Juli 2010)

Hab alles installiert für Beta. und kann mich sogar einloggen. Nur sehe ich keine Realms, liegt sicher daran das ich noch keinen Key hab oder?


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Ja


----------



## Druchiii (16. Juli 2010)

Michael kessler: LAAAAAAAAANNNGGGGWWWEEEIIIIILLLLLIIIIIIGGGGG!!!!

nene, alle am beta zocken..


----------



## Meeragus (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Noch 3 Seiten dann wird der Thread geschlossen...



Sagt wer? Der Osterhase?


----------



## Massìv (16. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr alle so einen Aufstand macht wegen einer Beta cO
Die Beta ist in so einem Frühstadium das es nicht mal Spaß macht dort einzuloggen!
Ich hab meine Freischaltung mit der ersten Welle bekommen und hab mich noch nichtmal 
eingeloggt weil ich warten werde bis man halbwegs was auf dem Server machen kann..
An alle die einen haben Viel Spaß und die, die keinen haben seid Froh!
MFG


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr alle so einen Aufstand macht wegen einer Beta cO
> Die Beta ist in so einem Frühstadium das es nicht mal Spaß macht dort einzuloggen!
> Ich hab meine Freischaltung mit der ersten Welle bekommen und hab mich noch nichtmal
> eingeloggt weil ich warten werde bis man halbwegs was auf dem Server machen kann..
> ...



dann geb deinen account lieber jemandem der fehler meldet und verbesserungsvorschläge macht....
so leute wie du regen mich auf, weil sie sich für die beta anmelden und dann nicht ma spielen oder keine fehler melden....


----------



## Azuran (16. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr alle so einen Aufstand macht wegen einer Beta cO
> Die Beta ist in so einem Frühstadium das es nicht mal Spaß macht dort einzuloggen!
> Ich hab meine Freischaltung mit der ersten Welle bekommen und hab mich noch nichtmal
> eingeloggt weil ich warten werde bis man halbwegs was auf dem Server machen kann..
> ...



nunja jedem das seine , gibt mit sicherheit genügend die bereits jetzt schon ihren spaß haben werden drann ^^
unteranderm ist eine beta auch genau dafür da , nicht um unbedingt spaß dran zu ahben sondern bugs und co zu melden...
Spaß gehört natürlich immer dazu , ist aber wohl eher 2t stellig bei einer beta ^^

ps: 100tster post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr alle so einen Aufstand macht wegen einer Beta cO
> Die Beta ist in so einem Frühstadium das es nicht mal Spaß macht dort einzuloggen!
> Ich hab meine Freischaltung mit der ersten Welle bekommen und hab mich noch nichtmal
> eingeloggt weil ich warten werde bis man halbwegs was auf dem Server machen kann..
> ...




nice verschwendet der betainv -.-, es gibt leute die freitags abend zu hause bleiben würden um beta zu zocken ^^, aber blizz geht ja anscheinend nicht nach accountleistungen ;O


----------



## ben2k (16. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> nunja jedem das seine , gibt mit sicherheit genügend die bereits jetzt schon ihren spaß haben werden drann ^^
> unteranderm ist eine beta auch genau dafür da , nicht um unbedingt spaß dran zu ahben sondern bugs und co zu melden...
> 
> ps: 100tster post
> ...



genau dass glaube ich auch ....


----------



## ben2k (16. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> nice verschwendet der betainv -.-, es gibt leute die freitags abend zu hause bleiben würden um beta zu zocken ^^, aber blizz geht ja anscheinend nicht nach accountleistungen ;O



naja man hat ja gelernt, dass das leben nicht gerecht ist stimmts?

Blizzard denkt halt, dass sie alle die inven die nicht spielen wollen, dammit die server net abstürzen xD


----------



## Nexxen (16. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr alle so einen Aufstand macht wegen einer Beta cO
> Die Beta ist in so einem Frühstadium das es nicht mal Spaß macht dort einzuloggen!
> Ich hab meine Freischaltung mit der ersten Welle bekommen und hab mich noch nichtmal
> eingeloggt weil ich warten werde bis man halbwegs was auf dem Server machen kann..
> ...


#fail nur #fail


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr alle so einen Aufstand macht wegen einer Beta cO
> Die Beta ist in so einem Frühstadium das es nicht mal Spaß macht dort einzuloggen!
> Ich hab meine Freischaltung mit der ersten Welle bekommen und hab mich noch nichtmal
> eingeloggt weil ich warten werde bis man halbwegs was auf dem Server machen kann..
> ...



Legendary fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Juli 2010)

Hab mal ne frage, bin zu blöd... habe ne Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX... (512mb) habe mirn programm geladen was mir sagt es gibt ne neue treiber version, leider will das programm nur downloaden für mich, wenn ich 10 euro zahle (nö...) garantiert net für Gratistreiber, auf Nvidia sellbst ist das problem das die automatische suche net geht, wenn ichs inner suche rechts oben mache findet er nur infos über die karte (es fehlt unter den infos iwi mal nen link zum treiber...) nun wenn man die Erste suchoption nimmt, will er von mir die Serie wissen.. da gibts aba nur sowas wie Serie 9 1 400 und ach ka... aba nicht ne 9800gtx... weiis einer zuwelcher serie die gehört? heißt 9800 das es die 9er serie ist?


----------



## Icelemon (16. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr alle so einen Aufstand macht wegen einer Beta cO
> Die Beta ist in so einem Frühstadium das es nicht mal Spaß macht dort einzuloggen!
> Ich hab meine Freischaltung mit der ersten Welle bekommen und hab mich noch nichtmal
> eingeloggt weil ich warten werde bis man halbwegs was auf dem Server machen kann..
> ...



geistiger dünnschiss inc.


----------



## Mat_Strife (16. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr alle so einen Aufstand macht wegen einer Beta cO
> Die Beta ist in so einem Frühstadium das es nicht mal Spaß macht dort einzuloggen!
> Ich hab meine Freischaltung mit der ersten Welle bekommen und hab mich noch nichtmal
> eingeloggt weil ich warten werde bis man halbwegs was auf dem Server machen kann..
> ...



Warum hast du auf deinem battle net acc ein beta provil erstehlt obwohl du kein bock hast beta zu spielen.
epic fail


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> heißt 9800 das es die 9er serie ist?



erstens: Du hast Zeit, nimm sie dir beim Schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zweitens: Ja, die 9800GTX gehört zur 9er-Serie von Nvidia.

Aber das ist egal du kannst den Treiber von jeder Geforce (ab 6600) nehmen, solange er für dein Betriebssystem ist.
Nvidia produziert Multitreiber, die für alle modernen GeForce-GraKas gleichermaßen funktionieren.


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Juli 2010)

Mat_Strife schrieb:


> Warum hast du auf deinem battle net acc ein beta provil erstehlt obwohl du kein bock hast beta zu spielen.
> epic fail



Weil man lieber nen Betakey hat und ihn nicht Benutzt als das sich jmd anderes noch darüber Freut, das darf net sein, alle anderen ausser man selbst sind doch egal.




LoLTroll schrieb:


> erstens: Du hast Zeit, nimm sie dir beim Schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke dir xD


----------



## rod2k8 (16. Juli 2010)

hiho,

habe bis grad eben die ganzen beta patches runter geladen (noch kein beta inv bekommen nur schon mal vorab ^^ )
den beta clienten gestartet und mit einem acc komm ich auf eine leere server auswahl und mit dem anderen acc erscheint nur eine fehler meldung wenn ich mich ein loggen möchte, bedeutet es das ein acc geflaggt ist oder woran kann des liegen ?^^

mfG chris

..glaub meine f5 taste ist defekt X)


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Juli 2010)

rod2k8 schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> habe bis grad eben die ganzen beta patches runter geladen (noch kein beta inv bekommen nur schon mal vorab ^^ )
> den beta clienten gestartet und mit einem acc komm ich auf eine leere server auswahl und mit dem anderen acc erscheint nur eine fehler meldung wenn ich mich ein loggen möchte, bedeutet es das ein acc geflaggt ist oder woran kann des liegen ?^^
> ...




Das hatten schon viele aba ich glaub wir haben uns darauf geeinigt das wir uns nicht einig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem aber das es vermutlich nix zu sagen hat, solange du net freigeschaltet bist im acc dann auch net da.


----------



## rod2k8 (16. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das hatten schon viele aba ich glaub wir haben uns darauf geeinigt das wir uns nicht einig sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue f5 taste reinsetz und weiter klopfen xD


"geheilgt werde die beta komme und beschere uns mit einem guten gewissen und beende die neugierde" XP


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

das ist für Heute mein letzter Post, viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## Toxxical (16. Juli 2010)

Tut mir leid, hatte lag und habe versehentlich die Eingabetaste zu lang gehalten -.-


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

lol


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

Durch den Spammer Toxxical, hat dieser Thread das Mindestziel erreicht... Seite 99


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

JUHU 99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok die eine seite zu 100 schaffen wir doch auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidohra (16. Juli 2010)

Rdy for 100


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Sollten mal 200 antreben also nicht soviel rumspämmen sonst wird wider geschloßen.
Will nen betafreischaltung.
Glaube aber das die erst nächste woche neue kommen -,-


----------



## ben2k (16. Juli 2010)

Und bei 100 wird doch eh geclosed xD



Gidohra schrieb:


> Rdy for 100



Aber klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube ja das ich kein Key bekomme :-(


----------



## Nightmear (16. Juli 2010)

gabs in letzter zeit jetzt noch Freischaltungen? xX


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Nightmear schrieb:


> gabs in letzter zeit jetzt noch Freischaltungen? xX



Ne... leider nicht


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

Wir werden alle ein Key bekommen.
Naja, spätestens wenn Cataclysm released wurde.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Es gibt doch auch noch ne open Beta


----------



## ben2k (16. Juli 2010)

Keine direkte, wo alle reinkommen ^^

btw: 100 posts ~.~


----------



## Azuran (16. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> das ist für Heute mein letzter Post, viel Spaß euch noch!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jmd nen game vorshclag was man solange man auf die beta inv wartet zocken kann?


----------



## Schlaviner (16. Juli 2010)

SC2 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> SC2 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guter witz viel haben da auch kein key-,-.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Vil mal alte KLassiker rauskramen die man lange zeit nicht merh gespeilt hat^^


----------



## Azuran (16. Juli 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> SC2 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa hab zwar key , aber nix für dauer hintereinander ^^

Tante edith schreit gerade das wir seite 100 ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Wohuu 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Jear 100Seiten nächstes zeiel 200^^


----------



## Klingchen (16. Juli 2010)

Yea Seite 100

btw: Wie findet ihr mein Avatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. Juli 2010)

spamt nicht soviel sonst kommen wieder komische mods und machen den fred dicht^^


finds lächerlich das man auch mit nem inaktiven account beta zocken kann, hab grad von nem freund gehört das der sich in die beta einloggen kann obwohl kein abo aktiv ist, tolle leute sucht blizz da aus -.-

selten so einen inkompetenten haufen gesehen


----------



## Gidohra (16. Juli 2010)

mal wieder das gute alte Ice Climber raus suchen genau richtig bei dem wetter ^^


----------



## Ehnoah (16. Juli 2010)

BlizzCon User erhalten erst gegen Ende einen Key zu 100% so Support Telefon aussage nach XX Tagen. Hab mich direkt mit einem Teamleiter verbinden lassen der für das ganze zuständig ist.

Im moment ist nur die Chance erhöt einen Invite zu bekommen. villt 80% aber eine 100%ige Einladung wird ausgeschlossen


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> http://www.vanion.eu/



danke


----------



## Gidohra (16. Juli 2010)

KEYS GEBT MIR KEYS ODER ICH DREHE DEN WASSERHAHN AUF


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

Hab jez über 15 accs die für die Beta angemeldet sind aber noch keiner hat einen Inv bekommen :<
Waren nur 6 SC2 keys dabei....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> btw: Wie findet ihr mein Avatar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der ist nicht grade der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich empfehle dir: www.free-avatars.com
da gibt es aniemierte usw. den den du jetzt hast sieht... hm naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> Hab jez über 15 accs die für die Beta angemeldet sind aber noch keiner hat einen Inv bekommen :<
> Waren nur 6 SC2 keys dabei....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol hast du noch ein key für starcraft 2 für mich ?


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

sry gingen grad bei ebay alle für 5 euro das stück raus ^^


----------



## Legolol (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> sry gingen grad bei ebay alle für 5 euro das stück raus ^^



Naja macht ja nichts habe mir die Ce sowieso vorbestellt.


----------



## Azuran (16. Juli 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> der ist nicht grade der beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub ich muss blizz ma informieren das du dir nen farmbot pinguin hälst......
weist doch das nur katzen als farmbot benutzt werden dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (16. Juli 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> spamt nicht soviel sonst kommen wieder komische mods und machen den fred dicht^^
> 
> 
> finds lächerlich das man auch mit nem inaktiven account beta zocken kann, hab grad von nem freund gehört das der sich in die beta einloggen kann obwohl kein abo aktiv ist, tolle leute sucht blizz da aus -.-
> ...



naja es gab nen bluepost wie das mit den freischaltungen funktioniert.

um überhaupt in die auswahl zu kommen muss man das beta opt-in machen und ab nem bestimmten datum (im gegensatz zu wotlk wurde das datum nicht genannt) kamen dann aktive accounts in die auswahl (wenn man jetzt nen inaktiven aktiviert sollte der mit in die auswahl kommen).

die freischaltungen werden dann wellenweise ca. jede woche verschickt, damit die gebiete nicht überfüllt sind (folglich kommt jede woche etwas mehr content). die wellen bestehen dann aus speziell ausgewählten leuten (fansites, contest gewinner usw.) und aus zufällig ausgewählten leuten aus dem vorher gesammelten pool an accounts. was vielleicht noch interessant wäre ist das gesagt wurde, das fansites ne bestimmte anzahl an freischaltungen bekommen und die frei verteilen dürfen. so verteilt z.b. wow interface freischaltungen an aktive add-on entwickler und die werden dann sofort freigeschaltet (das sind dann die freischaltungen die zwischen den wellen kommen). laut blizzard steht es den fansites frei, was sie mit den freischaltungen machen und man geht davon aus, dass die seiten früher oder später gewinnspiele veranstallten werden wo man freischaltungen gewinnen kann.

dein kollege hat dann entweder den account zur richtigen zeit aktiv gehabt und jetzt mit glück ne freischaltung bekommen oder irgendwer von irgendeiner fansite hat ihn freischalten lassen.


----------



## Nexxen (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> Hab jez über 15 accs die für die Beta angemeldet sind aber noch keiner hat einen Inv bekommen :<
> Waren nur 6 SC2 keys dabei....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





15 accs?! Hast du dir einfach bnet accs gemacht oder wie jetz?


----------



## ben2k (16. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> 15 accs?! Hast du dir einfach bnet accs gemacht oder wie jetz?



Dass würde nichts bringen, da er mindestens ein Warcraft game braucht glaube ich


----------



## Nexxen (16. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Dass würde nichts bringen, da er mindestens ein Warcraft game braucht glaube ich



Und wie hatters sonst gemacht? o.O


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> 15 accs?! Hast du dir einfach bnet accs gemacht oder wie jetz?



sagen wir .... ich habe sie "gefunden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jeder hat ne vollversion ^^

btw: SEITE 100!


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> sagen wir .... ich habe sie "gefunden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist auf seite 101^^
Freu mich wenn ich ne Freischaltung bekomme


----------



## Interminator (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Du bist auf seite 101^^
> Freu mich wenn ich ne Freischaltung bekomme



joa ich würd mich auch freuen allerdings ärgere ich mich auch immer wenn ich im bnet einlogge und keinen invite sehe xD


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte ja soofrt durchstarten habe ja den Betaclient schon complet drauf brauche halt nur ne freischaltung gogo blizz gibt uns mehr freischaltungen^^


----------



## ben2k (16. Juli 2010)

Da bin ich au mal für ^^


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Du bist auf seite 101^^
> Freu mich wenn ich ne Freischaltung bekomme



bei mir bin ich seite 100 ^^
und wenn ich keinen invite bei einem der 15 accs bekomme fress ich nen schuh un mach ein video davon!


----------



## Nanuuck (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> bei mir bin ich seite 100 ^^
> und wenn ich keinen invite bei einem der 15 accs bekomme fress ich nen schuh un mach ein video davon!



15 Accs ? Tut mir wirklich leid aber das ist mehr als Krank


----------



## thedark6 (16. Juli 2010)

15 Accs ? Bekomme ich einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (16. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> sagen wir .... ich habe sie "gefunden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Hacked? o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






BTW: Darf ich das Video wo du den schuh frisst dann auf meinen Blog stellen? ;D;D


----------



## Kontrax (16. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Hacked? o.O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war auch mein erster gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> 15 Accs ? Tut mir wirklich leid aber das ist mehr als Krank



Jaa... ich weiß... das ist mein Moto: http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=3Y5yHyraAic&feature=related


awas ^^ ich hab nur 2 bezahlt


----------



## Der Kev (16. Juli 2010)

mh eig. bräuchte ich nen mac beta client... aber nirgends zu finden... xD


----------



## Nexxen (16. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> mh eig. bräuchte ich nen mac beta client... aber nirgends zu finden... xD



Vll wennde die Freischaltung hast kannste den runterladen. Aber es gibt ja net soviele die nen mac haben. aber ich werd ende des jahres auch umsteigen auf mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich glaub sonst hostet den keiner bis auf blizz und wennde einen findest dann alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidohra (16. Juli 2010)

das kann ich mir gut vorstellen wieso er 15 acc hat in meinem waren damals 3 kays drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anscheinen packt blizz jetzt noch mehr rein XD


----------



## Gorbalt (16. Juli 2010)

alles still? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (16. Juli 2010)

Alle warten weiter auf die keys ^^

Einfach mal nebenbei Scrubs Staffel 6 Episode 6 (My Musical) gucken =D die genialste episode von alles =D

Tante Edith sagt: Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todbringer93 (17. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen und Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun gehts in den Urlaub, wünsche euch viel Glück mit den Beta-Invites und bete, dass wenn ich mich wieder einlogge endlich auch einen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (17. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute? Was los? Alle schon am Schlafen?

Gibs Neuigkeiten?

Offtopic: In Berlin beginnt so langsam das Gewitter. Zwar schlechter Zeitpunkt (Nacht), aber besser als garnichts. Morgen den ganzen Tag soll es auch angeblich Gewitter sein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bekomme meinen am Montag. Nein, ich habe mir keinen gekauft. xD Ich orakel einfach, ohne Gewähr. xD

Mal sehen ob ich recht habe.^^


----------



## Delröy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> mh eig. bräuchte ich nen mac beta client... aber nirgends zu finden... xD



mac user können momentan nich an der beta teilnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hab mir ma die start gebiete angesehen also vashjir is nich so mein fall und mt hyjal schon eher! also da man ja eh iwie beide gebiete durch machen muss is es egal welches man als erstes wählt :/


----------



## Klingchen (17. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand das buffed.de-Video "Gedanken zur Beta von WoW Cataclysm" angeschaut?
Der Livestream wurde angekündigt für nächste Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Hey Leute? Was los? Alle schon am Schlafen?
> 
> Gibs Neuigkeiten?
> 
> Offtopic: In Berlin beginnt so langsam das Gewitter. Zwar schlechter Zeitpunkt (Nacht), aber besser als garnichts. Morgen den ganzen Tag soll es auch angeblich Gewitter sein.



Jap Berlin Gewitter? Naja Ich muss ehr Sagen Wetterleuchten in der Ferne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde schon toll wens Rüberzieht


----------



## Klingchen (17. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jap Berlin Gewitter? Naja Ich muss ehr Sagen Wetterleuchten in der Ferne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, der Abstand zwischen Blitz und Donner wird immer geringer. Darauß schließe ich -> bald Gewitter.
Guck mal bei wetter.de, da siehst du was Morgen, bzw. schon Heute, so los sein wird in Berlin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Naja, der Abstand zwischen Blitz und Donner wird immer geringer. Darauß schließe ich -> bald Gewitter.
> Guck mal bei wetter.de, da siehst du was Morgen, bzw. schon Heute, so los sein wird in Berlin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal wieder son Ordentlicher sturm Hier Wäre bestimmt recht Erfrischend ^^ BTW Gewitter fan Du auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Beta Hm Noch kein invt Und ich hoffe weiter dran :/


----------



## Klingchen (17. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mal wieder son Ordentlicher sturm Hier Wäre bestimmt recht Erfrischend ^^ BTW Gewitter fan Du auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja Blade, ich weiß dass du kein Betainvite hast. (von dem Livestream gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und ja GEWITTER FTW. Entweder es ist der Wind, der durch die Bäume bläst oder es regnet endlich, aufjeden Fall hat es gerade richtig BUUUUUUM gemacht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Ja Blade, ich weiß dass du kein Betainvite hast. (von dem Livestream gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann So gesehen von Reinickendorf Bis zum anderen ende berlins schauen Und Joar Also Wirklich Bumm machen Tuts Nicht aber Schönes licht Spektakel


----------



## leckaeis (17. Juli 2010)

Sachverhalt: 

Die Freischaltung geht nur an Accounts, dir irgendwas bezahlt haben, richtig? Dazu zählt nicht unbedingt ein gültiges WoW-Abo.

Frage:

Könnte ich mir jetzt jeweils mit meinem WoW, meinem Warcraft 3 & meinem Frozen Throne Key einen Beta-Fähigen account erstellen?


----------



## Demyxxxx (17. Juli 2010)

gerade meinen beta inv bekommen (:... also werden inv´s in unregelmäßigen uhrzeiten verschickt.


----------



## Klingchen (17. Juli 2010)

Demyxxxx schrieb:


> gerade meinen beta inv bekommen (:... also werden inv´s in unregelmäßigen uhrzeiten verschickt.



:O der 2. in diesem Thread der nach der "Invite-Welle" invitet wurde.


----------



## Remor (17. Juli 2010)

OLOL !!!!! wenn das stimmt, das wenn man sich mit einem account in die beta einloggt, und dann steht: blabla sie haben kein gültiges WoW, dann hab ich mit meinen 2 Battle_Net Accounts je beide eine BETA!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 $_$ $_$ JACKPOT!!!! $_$ $_$



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 $_$ $_$ JACKPOT!!!! $_$ $_$




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer auch in die Beta will: 	Skypenick: Firemozzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mir am symphatisch ist, darf in die Beta ( Sicher nicht nur einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (17. Juli 2010)

sagte ja schon öfters dass blizz gesagt hat dass die freischaltung 1-2 tage dauern kann ^^


----------



## Detela (17. Juli 2010)

Gott, der fred wird bis zu anfang der OB nit inanktiv werden xDD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Gott, der fred wird bis zu anfang der OB nit inanktiv werden xDD



es wird mit 95% keine OB Geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (17. Juli 2010)

mit OB fühlt man sich besser?


----------



## Detela (17. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es wird mit 95% keine OB Geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gott sei dank xD
kommt cata dan schneller oder wird cbt einfach doppelt so lang?


----------



## Azuran (17. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> gott sei dank xD
> kommt cata dan schneller oder wird cbt einfach doppelt so lang?



is dauert solang wies nun eben dauert ^^ bc , wotlk haben auch keine open beta gehabt in dem sinne


----------



## Detela (17. Juli 2010)

Hmm, na dan =)
Naja wünsch euch allen ne schöne nacht, schlaft gut ;D 
Ich verabschiede mich dan mal bis morgen


----------



## Nuxxy (17. Juli 2010)

Dreck, Bnet eingeloggt kein Invite, würd mir auch gern ma die Beta angucken und vorallen schön reporten


----------



## Edkart (17. Juli 2010)

Ich wette der Großteil der Leute, die hier immer sagen:,, Ich würd ach gerne einen Invite bekommen um Bugs und so zu reporten'' , loggen sich nur kurz ein, machen sich einen Worgen/Goblin, schauen sich kurz 2-3 Gebiete an und haben dann kein bock mehr auf die Beta. :-P
Nur ein geringer Anteil von Spielern spielt wirklich bis 85 hoch und testet alles.^^

War bei mir in der WotLK Beta auch so.^^


----------



## Azuran (17. Juli 2010)

Edkart schrieb:


> Ich wette der Großteil der Leute, die hier immer sagen:,, Ich würd ach gerne einen Invite bekommen um Bugs und so zu reporten'' , loggen sich nur kurz ein, machen sich einen Worgen/Goblin, schauen sich kurz 2-3 Gebiete an und haben dann kein bock mehr auf die Beta. :-P
> Nur ein geringer Anteil von Spielern spielt wirklich bis 85 hoch und testet alles.^^
> 
> War bei mir in der WotLK Beta auch so.^^



genau das hatte ich vor allerdings bis lvl 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein ein gewissen teil wollt ich mir shcon anschaun , allerdings nicht alles da ich auch gerne noch was hab wenn das game dann draußen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juli 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wer auch in die Beta will: 	Skypenick: Firemozzi
> ...


Nö kannst behalten. Warum soll ich mit die Vorfreude schon vorher verderben? Ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht zu den Freaks die als erster 85 auf ihren Server werden wollen. Einen anderen Grund die Beta unbedingt spielen zu müssen gibt es eh nicht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juli 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nö kannst behalten. Warum soll ich mit die Vorfreude schon vorher verderben? Ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht zu den Freaks die als erster 85 auf ihren Server werden wollen. Einen anderen Grund die Beta unbedingt spielen zu müssen gibt es eh nicht.


Ähhh Gibt es doch Fehler zu finden Was auch der Sinn der beta ist?!`Oo


----------



## Toxxical (17. Juli 2010)

Hyal und Vashir sind nur die Anfangsgebiete. Ab Tiefenheim, welches jetzt verfügbar ist, wirds interessant. Am meisten freu ich mich auf Uldum. 
Das heißt: jetzt will ich noch mehr nen key oder Cata soll nächste Woche Live gehen!


----------



## ben2k (17. Juli 2010)

Auf dem Weg nach Tiefenheim sieht der Malstrom so nice aus O.O

Da will man doch gleich doppelt so schnell nen Invite =D

btw: Was ist eigentlich los oO? Seite 102 und der Thread ist noch offen? xD


----------



## Toxxical (17. Juli 2010)

Man muss nur ein paar mal auf Melden klicken, dann wird er schnell geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (17. Juli 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> genau das hatte ich vor allerdings bis lvl 10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also auch wenn ich dass Risiko habe, dass ich jetzt wieder als Antwort bekome: "Jajaja laber nur" muss ich sagen, dass ich tatsächlich soweit spielen werde wie ich kann.
Was dir vorfreude angeht, die kann man sich auf viele weisen kaputt machen auch wenn die art, in die Beta zu gehen die größte ist.

Ich lege lieber meine vorfreude ab um dafür vielleicht die von 10 - ?? Spielern zu sichern da dass spiel dann bugfreier ist.

Ich hoffe, dass ich da nicht der einzige hier bin da ansonsten die Einladungen zu schade wären um nur Goblins und Worgen bis 10 zu testen ....


----------



## ben2k (17. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Man muss nur ein paar mal auf Melden klicken, dann wird er schnell geschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was aber kein böser mensch hier macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Juli 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nö kannst behalten. Warum soll ich mit die Vorfreude schon vorher verderben? Ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht zu den Freaks die als erster 85 auf ihren Server werden wollen. Einen anderen Grund die Beta unbedingt spielen zu müssen gibt es eh nicht.



Schlag doch bitte das Wort "Beta" nach.

Danke!


----------



## ben2k (17. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Schlag doch bitte das Wort "Beta" nach.
> 
> Danke!



Ich habs mal eben für alle gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entwicklungsstadium_%28Software%29#Beta-Version


----------



## MarZ^k (17. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Da bin ich au mal für ^^



Der kein Catacylsm blog.. Haste schön mein sichergestellten US Post missbraucht. gratz


----------



## Kersyl (17. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jap Berlin Gewitter? Naja Ich muss ehr Sagen Wetterleuchten in der Ferne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui. Bei uns war ne riesen Lasershow und extremer regen...War echt heftig, ging von ich glaub 23:00uhr bis 1:00uhr Morgens...Bin mir zwar nich sicher aber war echt heftig...(Leverkusen, NRW)


----------



## ZerocxVII (17. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Dreck, Bnet eingeloggt kein Invite, würd mir auch gern ma die Beta angucken und vorallen schön reporten



Me to -,-


----------



## ZerocxVII (17. Juli 2010)

Need Beta XD
Was würdet ihr eigendlich als ersten machen wenn ihr nen Beta key erhalten würdet.
Ich würde erstmal mit meiner Eule die neuen qsgebiete durchquesten und mein Feedback zu jeder qs abgeben.


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

ben2k schrieb:


> Alle warten weiter auf die keys ^^
> 
> Einfach mal nebenbei Scrubs Staffel 6 Episode 6 (My Musical) gucken =D die genialste episode von alles =D
> 
> ...




Hast du alle Staffeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin grad in der 3. Staffel bei der 4. Folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thread: Muss mab WoW installiert haben um den Beta-Client zu installieren? o.O


----------



## thedark6 (17. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Hast du alle Staffeln?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop. (Der Beta Client zieht jede menge an Daten von deiner Wrath of the Lich King Version)


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

thedark6 schrieb:


> Jop. (Der Beta Client zieht jede menge an Daten von deiner Wrath of the Lich King Version)



Okay erklärt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (17. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Need Beta XD
> Was würdet ihr eigendlich als ersten machen wenn ihr nen Beta key erhalten würdet.
> Ich würde erstmal mit meiner Eule die neuen qsgebiete durchquesten und mein Feedback zu jeder qs abgeben.



Gogo was würdet ihr machen.^^


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Bevor wir das hier besprechen, weil der Fred ist eigentlich ja nur für Invite Spekulationen, sollten wir einen neuen Fred mit dem Thema aufmachen? ooooooooooooooooooooooder?^^


----------



## Icelemon (17. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Bevor wir das hier besprechen, weil der Fred ist eigentlich ja nur für Invite Spekulationen, sollten wir einen neuen Fred mit dem Thema aufmachen? ooooooooooooooooooooooder?^^



warum? dieser thread wurde eh bis jetzt für jeden erdenkbaren geistigen erguss genutzt^^


----------



## Bablione (17. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, das die fehler meldungen irgendetwas aussagen. Wenn man versucht isch mit einem Test b-net account in die beta einzuloggen(ohne vollversion), kommt die fehler meldung. wenn man mit einem account mit vollversion ohne beta anmeldung sich versucht anzumelden kommt ebenfalls die fehler meldung. Gerüchten zu folge sollte die fehler meldung aber nur dann kommen, wenn man "vorgemerkt" wurde.


----------



## Kontrax (17. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Gogo was würdet ihr machen.^^



ich würde erst mal charackter rüber kopieren dann mich so doll freuen das ich dann eh vergesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie zu kopieren und direkt testen will.
erstelle mir einen goblin jäger und betrachte 5min das aussehen dan fang ich an die q´s zu machen und zu bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so jetzt will ich eine einladung!


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> warum? dieser thread wurde eh bis jetzt für jeden erdenkbaren geistigen erguss genutzt^^



Stimmt auch schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kontrax schrieb:


> ich würde erst mal charackter rüber kopieren dann mich so doll freuen das ich dann eh vergesse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich glaub so ausflippen würd ich nicht, weil wenn ich diese oder nächste Woche den invite bekomme kann ich eh net zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich im urlaub bin und nur en NetBook dabei hab >.<

Aber sonst wärs top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith ruft: "Der Song ist geil! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAOj7T3GQE0 " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (17. Juli 2010)

Meint ihr die Heilrooms aus wotlk bringen noch was über lvl 80?


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Keiner mehr was zu sagen? o.O


----------



## ZerocxVII (17. Juli 2010)

Ka die leute scheinen nicht so gesprächig zu sein


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Oder es liegt an der Mittagszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So essen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: 1. Post auf Seite 104 : D


----------



## Butterflytiger (17. Juli 2010)

Die Erbstücke sollen laut Angaaben von Blizzard nur bis lvl 80 Funktionieren. Danach verlieren sie zumindest schonmal den Erfahrungsbonus. Ob sie bis lvl 85 weiter mit ihren Werten Skallieren wurde noch nicht bekannt gegeben. Es wurde aber schon angekündigt das es neue Erbstücke geben wird die man mit lvl 85 erwerben kann welche dann auch von lvl 80-85 einen Erfahrungsbonus gewähren.


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Nur von Lvl 80-85? Dann können se ja auch einfach neue von 1-85 reinmachen, nimmt alles nur Platz weg.
Ich mein es gibt wieviele? 12 verschiedene und das sind dann schon 24 Taschenplätze oder Bankplätze, ich meine jeder Twink hat iwann das max. Level erreicht. (meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Butterflytiger (17. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich das Verstanden haben funktionieren die neuen natürlich von 1-85. Aber die alten verlieren halt ab 80 ihren EXP-Bonus.


----------



## Fizzwit (17. Juli 2010)

nein, nciht nur von 80-85. Die neuen gehen von 1-85 und ersetzen vermutlich die alten komplett. Die alten werden ab 80 nutzlos


----------



## ben2k (17. Juli 2010)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Der kein Catacylsm blog.. Haste schön mein sichergestellten US Post missbraucht. gratz



Ich habe nur Informationen, die ich gelesen habe niedergeschrieben ... daran ist nichts verboten


----------



## ben2k (17. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Hast du alle Staffeln?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar habe ich alle Staffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst mir ja ne PM schicken wenn du Infos haben möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ähhh Gibt es doch Fehler zu finden Was auch der Sinn der beta ist?!`Oo


Genau deswegen wollen natürlich alle die Beta spielen... ja klar. Von hundert Spielern gibt es vielleicht einen, der sich wirklich dahinter klemmt und nach Fehlern sucht, den Rest interessiert das doch gar nicht. Die wollen nur wissen wie und wo man am schnellsten Levelt. 


BlizzLord schrieb:


> Schlag doch bitte das Wort "Beta" nach.
> 
> Danke!


Keine Sorge "großer". Ich habe schon Betas gehabt da hast du noch in deinen Pampers gelegen! ;9


----------



## Seridan (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute habe immer noch keine beta Einladung... Wie sollte es auch anders sein...
Mal eine andere Frage. Ihr kennt doch die groß kaputte Straße in der Drachenöde, die hört kurz vorm Meer auf. So nun meine Frage, wo hat die früher hingeführt. Gruß


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Ob man wohl nen Beta-Key bekommt wenn man was mit ner heißen Blizzmitarbeiterin anfängt?^^


----------



## Klingchen (17. Juli 2010)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Ob man wohl nen Beta-Key bekommt wenn man was mit ner heißen Blizzmitarbeiterin anfängt?^^



Wenn die eine heiße Mitarbeiterin haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bekommst du nicht nur ein Betainvite, sondern auch schnelleren Support, kostenlose Spielzeit usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre doch mal was tolles.


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Wenn die eine heiße Mitarbeiterin haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*träum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich denke schon, als ich beim Support angerufen habe hatte ich auch schonmal ne Französin mit ner' ziemlich heißen Stimme dran : DDD


----------



## Butterflytiger (17. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hat "heiß" Mitarbeiterinen???  Naja das ist wieder eine der Wetten wo ich lieber vorzeitig aussteige!^^


----------



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2010)

Butterflytiger schrieb:


> Blizzard hat "heiß" Mitarbeiterinen???  Naja das ist wieder eine der Wetten wo ich lieber vorzeitig aussteige!^^



Wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juli 2010)

Hier wird mittlerweile viel zu viel Offtopic geredet. Die Betaeinladungen kommen, wenn sie kommen.... hier ust zu.


----------

